# soxmuscle: heavy duty HIT



## soxmuscle (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey guys, I don't know really what to say, so I am going to cut to the chase.  When I first came here, I was doing marathons similar to that of Ahhnolds.  With the guidance of DD, LAM, and a few others, I have what I feel is an excellent routine and much improved from what I once used.

The routine starts later today, where I will start week one of the "new and improved" routine.

For those who don't know me, I am no taller than 5'5, weigh in at 132, and am trying to be the biggest I possibly can.

My routine goes like this:

Sunday - Legs
Monday - Chest
Tuesday - Biceps & Triceps
Wednesday - Shoulders
Thursday - Back
Friday & Saturday - Off.

It has been suggested to take one of the days off mid week but with work, and school I am unable to change the days I work out for the most part.  I also feel that I need atleast a day inbetween chest and shoulders aswell as biceps and triceps which is why I have my routine as it is.

My diet, for the most part, is great.  I eat the same thing daily throughout the week and but do have one cheat meal per week whether it be on friday or saturday.  I eat peanut butter, I wheat bread, I eat tuna, I eat cottage cheese, chicken, potatoes, brown rice, protein shakes, efas, multivitamins, milk, turkey, carrots, broccoli, green beans, etc.  and seem to be getting some excellent results.

I could ramble on for hours, but im at school, and have got to go to my math class.  My chest day is today, and I am really excited for it.  I will post my workout and diet tonight.

Thanks all, see ya.


----------



## jstar (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey soxmuscle..love that name!! 

Welcome! You seem very dedicated and I am sure you will do well adding muscle. I would also suggest breaking up your training a bit more too. If you can't switch days then what about taking Tues off and adding biceps to your Chest workout on Mon and Triceps to your Back workout on Thurs or vice versa.
There are many ways to go about changing your routine to give you more recovery time inbetween your chest and back workouts. 

BTW I live in Mass. too! Are you as sleep deprived as I am? I am just happy the Sox came back and destroyed the Yankees...A-Rod is so damn cocky. Glad they  put them in their place! Game 3...watch out Cards


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 25, 2004)

If you work out 5 days in a row you will be overtrained..

It would be better to have a day off in the middle of the week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 25, 2004)

Monday, October 25th 2004

*Chest:*

Bench Press:
8 x 125
7 x 130
6 x 135
3 x 140

Incline Bench Press:
8 x 95
7 x 100
6 x 105

Decline Bench Press: 
10 x 115
9 x 120
8 x 125

Flat Bench, Dumbell Press:
8 x 40's
7 x 40's

Incline Bench, Dumbell Press:
8 x 40's
6 x 45's

Cable Flies:
10 x 120
10 x 120
8 x 140
8 x 140

Close Grip Bench Press:
5 x 115
5 x 115

Total Sets: 20
Total Time: 64 minutes
Best Set: 3 x 140, Bench Press.

I got to the gym real excited today, and was completely focused in getting that routine done as quickly and intensely as possible.  For for the few that know, I was once doing routines that as DD has put it, were "marathons."  One of my goals when I first joined IM was to get my routine down from the upwards of 40 sets to 20.  I have succeeded, not only that, I have cut my workouts down in terms of time by more than half.

I am very proud of what I have accomplished, and I thank alot of the guys on here for getting me past that "more time, more sets, more reps is the key to success" attitude.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 25, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey soxmuscle..love that name!!
> 
> Welcome! You seem very dedicated and I am sure you will do well adding muscle. I would also suggest breaking up your training a bit more too. If you can't switch days then what about taking Tues off and adding biceps to your Chest workout on Mon and Triceps to your Back workout on Thurs or vice versa.
> There are many ways to go about changing your routine to give you more recovery time inbetween your chest and back workouts.
> ...


Thanks for stopping by.

Dedicated is definitly one of my best features, and I am obviously hoping to get as big and as strong as i possibly can.

I have thought about switching from a 5 day split to a 4 day and do exactly what you have layed out, but I really like the plan I have currently.  I guess I could work more and that would be awesome, but I love working out throughout the week, just love it.

Also, it is not chest and back that I am worried about, I have created my routine based on having a one day rest in between shoulders and chest, aswell as a one day rest between back and bis which I have really grown to like since I made that switch about a month ago.

As for the Red Sox, two more to go.  I am so excited, and so happy.  This season started in spring training for me, and has been the best one of my life thus far.  I just love this group of guys, I love the talent this team possesses, and I love the character that is shown day in and day out from guys like Curt Schilling, Johnny Damon, Trot Nixon, etc.

What can I say, I love this team.  Once again, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 25, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> If you work out 5 days in a row you will be overtrained..
> 
> It would be better to have a day off in the middle of the week.


I'd love to, but like I stated with work and school until 7 on friday, and until mid afternoon saturday I am unable to work out on those two days which is why my workouts fall consecutively in the week.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2004)

Go Sox 

Good luck on your Goals


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Go Sox
> 
> Good luck on your Goals


Thank You Jodi, I appreciate it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2004)

Monday, October 26th 2004 
*Biceps & Triceps:*

Barbell Curls:
8 x 85
6 x 95 plus a forced seventh rep.

E-Z Bar Curls:
10 x 75
10 x 75
8 x 80
7 x 85

Hammer Curls:
8 x 40 lb dumbells
8 x 40 "             "

Dumbell Curls:
10 x 35 lb dumbells
10 x 35 "             "

Dips (still getting accustomed to them, will begin weighted next week):
10
10

Cable Pushdowns:
14 x 90
14 x 90
12 x 100
12 x 100

Skullcrushers (super set..ted with standing barbell tricep extensions):
10 x 40
10 x 40
9 x 50
9 x 50

Total Sets: 20
Total Time: 72 minutes
Best Set: 6 x 85, barbell curls.

Overall, I had a pretty good workout.  I was pretty much exhausted from being scared/nervous for a court date I had at nine this morning.  The court date was fine, and nothing to lose sleep over it turns out, but nonetheless it made for a workout full of yawning.  I had some great sets, and then a few that felt like just duds.  Currently I feel real good, and I can expect some sore tri's in the morning.

Thanks For Stopping By.  Game Three Tonight, root them on for me.

- Justin


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2004)

I guess the drama with the trial and all worked for Arnold and not me, just like marathon workouts.  Damn you Arnold, I hate you.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 26, 2004)

Good stuff sox...your volume doesn't look as bad as it used to   Try and increase your strength in every workout - and eat to get big.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Good stuff sox...your volume doesn't look as bad as it used to  Try and increase your strength in every workout - and eat to get big.


Today I took the advice, and had some excellent shoulder presses with 45 lb dumbells.  I am going up to 50 next week. 

Eat to get big, huh?  Is chicken breast, broccoli, baked potato alright for dinner then?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2004)

Wednesday, October 27th 2004 

*Chest & Traps*

Upright Rows:
10 x 75
8 x 85

Shoulder Press:
8 x 40 lb dumbells
8 x 40 "             "
7 x 45 "             "
6 x 45 "             "

Clean:
10 x 95
9 x 100
8 x 105
5 x 115

Standing Military Press:
8 x 75
7 x 75
4 x 85
4 x 85

Shoulder Shrugs:
10 x 155
10 x 175
8 x 185

Lateral Raise (Machine):
12 x 50
10 x 60
8 x 70

Total Sets: 20
Total Time: 66 minutes
Best Set: 8 x 40 lb dumbells, Shoulder Press.

I had a pretty good workout today.  The shoulder press sets were excellent, and the cleans were great too.  I also decreased my workout by six minutes yesterday, and personally I feel as if hang cleans are the most excruciating excercise I do, so I was excited about that.  What else..  My "back on creatine" run ended today.  I stopped to begin with a while back because I felt as if some inner organ was aching/filling up with air.  It was not a cramp or anything like that, I know how those feel.  It's more of a bloating feeling but only in my left side of stomach and only in a small certain area.  I got kind of nervous that my liver, kidney, intestines or something wasn't taking the creatine to good, so I've stopped.  It was definitly hard to do though, I was complimented atleast 5-6 times about how big I looked, and it felt great.  

I am sure I will experiment with creatine as I get older, but right now, I am going to stay off of it.

One more win.. with the lunar eclipse tonight, what other omens are going to try and haunt the Sox on this wednesday night?  I am not scared, this bunch of guys are too good to lose four in a row.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hey soxmuscle..love that name!!
> 
> Welcome! You seem very dedicated and I am sure you will do well adding muscle. I would also suggest breaking up your training a bit more too. If you can't switch days then what about taking Tues off and adding biceps to your Chest workout on Mon and Triceps to your Back workout on Thurs or vice versa.
> There are many ways to go about changing your routine to give you more recovery time inbetween your chest and back workouts.
> ...


By the way, where in Mass do you live?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 28, 2004)

Thursday, October 27th 2004 

*Back:*

Weighted Pull-ups:
10 x 12
25 x 8
25 x 8

Barbell Row:
125 x 10
125 x 10
135 x 8 
135 x 8

Lat Pulldown (machine):
170 x 10
180 x 9
190 x 8
200 x 7

Cable Pull Row (machine):
135 x 12
150 x 8
165 x 6

Dumbell Bent Over Row:
45 x 10
50 x 10
55 x 10
60 x 10

Total Sets: 18
Total Time: 73 minutes
Best Set: 150 x 8, cable pull row.

I had a pretty weak workout.  I was up all night last night for reasons that are pretty self explanatory, but that wasn't it.  In gym class today we had a tug-of-war and I felt my bicep strain a little bit which definitly effected my workout.  I had some good sets, but also some bad ones.  I'm not to worried though, I plan to cut down to 18 total sets by next week, so I am ahead of schedule.

Max, Du, Spike.. Congratulations will be accepted here, or in PM form.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 29, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Max, Du, Spike.. Congratulations will be accepted here, or in PM form.


Well I already posted one in the sports forum, but since you're like a super-fan....congrats!   

(Now let's hope it's another 80 before they see the next one.   )


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 29, 2004)

Go Sox......From a Miami fan......

Don't get me wrong, I am a Marlins fan, but I have been a Red Sox fan longer....

Either way, continue the way you are doing and I hope that your dedication pays off......


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 29, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Well I already posted one in the sports forum, but since you're like a super-fan....congrats!
> 
> (Now let's hope it's another 80 before they see the next one.  )


Thanks for stopping by, ya jerk.  

I'm not worried about the Red Sox, they'll win again.  I'd be worried about your Yankees.

The Curse of Luis Gonzalez's Gum now haunts the Yankees, you heard it here first.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Go Sox......From a Miami fan......
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am a Marlins fan, but I have been a Red Sox fan longer....
> 
> Either way, continue the way you are doing and I hope that your dedication pays off......


Yeah, yeah, yeah, the bandwagon grows even larger...   

Thanks for stopping by though, I appreciate it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 29, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, yeah, the bandwagon grows even larger...
> 
> Thanks for stopping by though, I appreciate it.


Well, believe it or not, in 1975 as a 6 year old I jumped up when Fisk hit the HR and cried when they lost the world series to the Reds. Had a cold beer in the fridge for the 1986 World Series when Stanley threw the wild pitch to tie the game, everything else after that is a blur, however I do remember throwing the beer away and not drinking it....My bandwagon is old


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 29, 2004)

We can outspend any curse.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2004)

Sunday, October 31st 2004 

Internet was down, so here goes for my sunday workout.

Squat:
12 x 135
12 x 135
10 x 155
10 x 155
8 x 165

Deadlift:
12 x 135
12 x 145
12 x 155
10 x 185

Dumbell Step-ups:
10 x 35 lb dumbells
10 x 35 lb dumbells
10 x 40 lb dumbells
10 x 40 lb dumbells

Leg Extension (machine):
12 x 100
12 x 115
10 x 125

Calf Raise (machine):
15 x 150
15 x 175
15 x 200
15 x 225

Total Sets: 20
Total Time: 75 minutes (Patriots Game kept me lagging)
Best Set: 10 x 185, deadlift.

Just a brief summary of the day because I am in school and being rushed, but I had four excellent squat sets, and all my deadlift sets were excellent.  Deadlifting is my best workout and I am looking forward to a few weeks down the road when I go past 200 for the first time in my life.  Everything was rather good except for the Patriots losing, oh well, there 6-1, it could be worse right.

My chest workout and monday routine will be up upon completion later tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2004)

Monday, November 1st 2004

*Chest:*

Bench Press:
8 x 125
6 x 135
6 x 135
5 x 145 
2 x 155

Incline Bench Press:
10 x 85
8 x 95
6 x 105

Decline Bench Press: 
10 x 105
8 x 120
7 x 125

Flat Bench, Dumbell Press:
8 x 40's
5 x 45's

Incline Bench, Dumbell Press:
6 x 40's
2 x 45's

Cable Flies:
10 x 120
10 x 120
10 x 140
10 x 140

Close Grip Bench Press:
5 x 105

Total Sets: 20
Total Time: 66 minutes
Best Set: 6 x 135, Bench Press.

The workout can be summed up in one word, mediocre.  Like most of my workouts, I had some good sets and some bad.  For isntance, I came up short on my 5 x 115 for close grip bench so i was forced to lower it and only do one set, and I also came up short on my dumbell incline press compared to last weeks routine.

It's only week two, I am not freaking out or anything, and frankly Im loving my new routine because I am actually breaking a sweat and getting in and out like I should be but I expected by cutting sets that every set would be a good one and that hasn't really been the case.

Like I said last week, I am looking to cut down even further, possibly to 18 or even 16 sets which would let me rest a little more between sets instead of forcing myself which usually is the result of the "bad" set.

I am not going to look at this day and regret some of the sets I did, all I can do is look to tommorows workout and hopefully make it as beneficial as it can be.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

Monday, November 2nd 2004 

*Biceps & Triceps:*

Barbell Curls:
10 x 85
8 x 95

E-Z Bar Curls:
10 x 75
10 x 80
8+2 x 85
6+2 x 90

Hammer Curls:
10 x 40 lb dumbells
4 x 45 " " (tried to bump weight but was unsuccessful, so without rest, I went back to the 40's and finished up my set by doing 8 x 40)

Standing Concentration Dumbell Curls:
8 x 40 lb dumbells
2 x 45 " " (Like the hammers, I tried to bump up weight but was unsuccessful.  Getting the two good reps, still felt great, and finishing the set up with 8 more of the 40's made it all around a very good set)

Dips (I pushed back adding weight until next week as the belt I use for weighted pull-ups was being used and couldn't afford to sit around.):
10
10

Cable Pushdowns:
15 x 90
15 x 90
12 x 100
12 x 100
10 x 110

Skullcrushers (super set..ted with standing barbell tricep extensions):
10 x 40
10 x 40
10 x 40

Total Sets: 20 (I finished up with what seemed like an excellent idea aswell)
Total Time: 69 minutes (-3 from last week)
Best Set: 6+2 x 90, EZ bar curls.

I had a very good workout today, and boy did I need it.  For those of you who actually tune into my journal, you might have noticed that I was a little down yesterday because of a mediocre workout at best.  Well today really bumped up my "morale" for lack of a better term.  I got down three minutes earlier than last week, went up 5 pounds on the EZ bar curl, and seem to be getting dips down to a science.

It's pretty amazing to think that I was repping 45 total pounds on the barbell last year at this time when I worked out at my school for football and a year later I have doubled.  The dedication and lifestyle is there, I threw away the marathon workouts, its week two of the new and improved routine and I am enjoying it.  It seemed to me like I had lost a little bit, but I sware to god I see a different person in the mirror.  My mom, my brother, etc. all are keen on saying I look bigger if anything, and no way do I look smaller, but for some reason it just looks like that.

I can't wait to hit the gym tommorow.  Alright, well I can wait, but I am excited for my shoulder day tommorow.  I had some excellent shoulder press sets last week, and it will be exciting to see if those were beneficial.  I felt a real mild soreness in my shoulders from my chest day, but the fact that there getting worked at all before my scheduled shoulder day sucks.  We'll see tommorow I guess.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

I have just entered the IM competition, its on now.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 2, 2004)

Good stuff sox...it will be an interesting competition.  I look forward to seeing not just a winner, but the progress that everyone makes..


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Good stuff sox...it will be an interesting competition. I look forward to seeing not just a winner, but the progress that everyone makes..


Yeah, it definitly will be alot of fun, thats for sure.

Thanks for replying, I appreciate it.


----------



## BaNaNaS (Nov 2, 2004)

Good stuff sox. Even though I'm just a lurker around here. I enjoy reading your journal. Keep up the good workouts. .... and where is this contest everyone is talking about?!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

BaNaNaS said:
			
		

> Good stuff sox. Even though I'm just a lurker around here. I enjoy reading your journal. Keep up the good workouts. .... and where is this contest everyone is talking about?!


Thanks man, it really makes my day knowing that I have a couple readers.  I suggest you make one and get started.  Personally, I think it has already been a great help in the short time that I have done it.  I am knowing exactly what weight I did the week before, and I'm switching/bettering my workout weekly because of it.

Thanks again man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 3, 2004)

Wednesday, November 3rd 2004 

*Shoulders & Traps*

Upright Rows:
12 x 75
10 x 80
8 x 85

Shoulder Press:
10 x 40 lb dumbells
7 x 45 " "
6 x 45 " "
3 x 50 " " (with spotter)

Clean:
12 x 95
8+2 x 105
7+3 x 110
4 x 115

Standing Military Press:
8 x 75
7 x 80
5 x 85
4 x 90

Shoulder Shrugs:
12 x 165
12 x 175
12 x 185

Lateral Raise (Machine):
10 x 60
7+3 x 65
6+2 x 70

Total Sets: 21
Total Time: 70 minutes (+4)
Best Set: 7 x 45 lb dumbells, Shoulder Press.

Another solid workout today.  I had to rest quite a bit between my set of 45 and 50 because I was going up in weight, so that is why I added four minutes to my workout from last week.  I also did one extra shoulder shrug because i felt good and thought I was able to go up in weight which I was.

For the most part today, my sets were very good, still some bad/unwanted sets that I think can be fixed with just a little tweaking of my workout. 

 I am one day away from ending week two, and I don't think I look any bigger which sucks, but I have started to go up in weight which is always a good thing.

Keep the replies coming guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 4, 2004)

Thursday, October 27th 2004 

*Back:*

Weighted Pull-ups:
8 x 25
8 x 25

Barbell Row:
12 x 125
10 x 135
8+2 x 145
8+2 x 145

Lat Pulldown (machine):
10 x 137.5
9 x 150
10 x 195 (close grip;supersetted)
9 x 200 (close grip;supersetted)

Cable Pull Row (machine):
10 x 150 (two tug)
10 x 135 (25 seconds upon completion of set one)
10 x 150 (one tug)
10 x 135 ("  ")

Dumbell Bent Over Row:
10 x 50
10 x 55
10 x 60
10 x 65
10 x 65

Total Sets: 19
Total Time: 64, -9 from last weeks workout.
Best Set: 10 x 65, dumbell bent over row.

I made up for last weeks back workout with todays workout, thats for sure.  I did some pretty nice barbell bent over rows, and the lat pulldowns were excellent.  I also graduated, for lack of a better term, from the "right" side of the dumbells which went up to only 60 and as you can see I went up to 65.  It truly is an excellent feeling.  I believe next week I will start at 65 or 60, because starting at 50 is just too easy.  Hmm, what else.  

I haven't mentioned the ab work I do in my journal and I now think its necessary, so i'll just tell you.  I do my ab work on chest days and back days which is monday and thursday.  All I do are weighted sit-ups using the machine.  I really like the machine I use, and think I've seen some excellent results.

Also, pictures will be up.  I keep telling myself the same thing, but this time I promise, ha.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

Good stuff sox..looks like your progressing both in the elimination of volume and the weight you are using.  I can't wait to see those pictures.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Good stuff sox..looks like your progressing both in the elimination of volume and the weight you are using. I can't wait to see those pictures.


My back is definitly the strongest bodypart or muscle I have. My back, in terms of weight, is head and shoulders above the rest.

Also DD, I was going to wait for the weekend, but I chose to purchase Dr. Dardens book on Amazon just now. I am pretty excited to read that.

About the pictures, hopefully I can take them tonight.  Also, don't expect much of a change, ha, I mean its only been two weeks since I dropped my old routine or marathon as you like to call it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

It's a very good book..you will be intrigued by it.  I do not, however, agree with Darden on his belief of full body routines...I don't know how anyone could perform in HIT style for 8 exercises with no rest 3 days a week for a long period of time...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> It's a very good book..you will be intrigued by it. I do not, however, agree with Darden on his belief of full body routines...I don't know how anyone could perform in HIT style for 8 exercises with no rest 3 days a week for a long period of time...


Eh, is there a "better" HIT book?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 4, 2004)

No, not better.  Mentzer's book outlined the philosophy of HIT exceptionally well, but it was that: a philosophy book with a hint of discussion on the GAS (General Adaptation Syndrome) and ignoring of CNS progression.  Mentzer is an eloquent writer who spoke with a great logical progression.  Maximize your Training is another exceptionally good book that details HIT in all of it's forms, but allows for personal interpretation in formulating your routine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 4, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> No, not better. Mentzer's book outlined the philosophy of HIT exceptionally well, but it was that: a philosophy book with a hint of discussion on the GAS (General Adaptation Syndrome) and ignoring of CNS progression. Mentzer is an eloquent writer who spoke with a great logical progression. Maximize your Training is another exceptionally good book that details HIT in all of it's forms, but allows for personal interpretation in formulating your routine.


Thanks DD.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2004)

Here is a picture that I took of me during week one of my new routine.  I am hoping to build on this, but I thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2004)

I hope I, like Monstar, get commented on my eyes.


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

Ladykiller eyes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ladykiller eyes.


 

Thanks for checking out my journal, man.


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks for checking out my journal, man.


Hey Ive been followin for a little while, checkin in once in a while. Ive been a lurker though. 

But I do have to say - youre makin awesome progress, especially with shortening your workouts. More intensity, less time... its a great way to go. Did Dr Darden's book come in yet? Id be curious as to what you think of it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey Ive been followin for a little while, checkin in once in a while. Ive been a lurker though.
> 
> But I do have to say - youre makin awesome progress, especially with shortening your workouts. More intensity, less time... its a great way to go. Did Dr Darden's book come in yet? Id be curious as to what you think of it.


Lowering the amount of sets and reps and raising the level of intensity even after just two weeks has been excellent.  If you look back through this past weeks workouts, I have raised weight in a few workouts, and I am loving it.  Especially with the new GTA, I am not stuck in the gym all afternoon, so now I have time to play the game and lift where as for vice city it was purely lifting.

Also Mail hasn't come yet today, but most likely I'll get it monday. 

Again, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2004)

Sunday, October 31st 2004 

Internet was down, so here goes for my sunday workout.

Squat:
15 x 145
15 x 155

Deadlift:
15 x 155
12 x 185

Dumbell Step-ups:
10 x 40 lb dumbells
10 x 45 lb dumbells

Leg Extension (machine):
15 x 100
15 x 115
15 x 125

Calf Raise (machine):
25 x 175
25 x 175
15 x 200

Total Sets: 12
Total Time: 66 minutes
Best Set: 15 x 145, squat.

I got the new Dr. Darden book in the mail, and was so excited after reading the first few pages that I got started or atleast tried with the HIT training.  I didn't do just 1 set to failure, I tried to do more and thats where I failed.

Like I said earlier, its just a matter of getting accustomed to this type of training because frankly its exactly opposite to what i've been accustomed to doing for over a year now.

Tommorows chest day shall be excruciating, later guys.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

Good stuff sox, make sure you understand the inverse relationship between intensity and duration.  66 minutes in the gym is still too long.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 8, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Good stuff sox, make sure you understand the inverse relationship between intensity and duration. 66 minutes in the gym is still too long.


No question.  Piling on the sets after I had already done my bit to failure was a horrible idea.  I found myself sitting around just trying to get some energy back and that didnt work.

Like I said, im sure we all have this problem on day one of a new completely opposite routine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 8, 2004)

Monday, November 8th 2004

*Chest:*

Bench Press:
8 x 135 +3 negatives w/ spotter
5 x 145 +4 negatives w/spotter

Incline Bench Press:
8 x 95
8 x 100

Decline Bench Press: 
8 x 115
8 x 120

Flat Bench, Dumbell Press:
8 x 40's +3 negatives w/spotter

Incline Bench, Dumbell Press:
8 x 40's

Cable Flies:
15 x 120
10 x 140

Close Grip Bench Press:
1 x 105 +4 negatives w/ spotter

Total Sets: 11 sets
Total Time: 42 minutes
Best Set: 8 x 135 +3 negatives w/ spotter

In todays workout, I took some ideas from the recently purchased book by Dr. Darden, and made a workout that I think works for me.  The negatives after I had already gone to failure were excruciating and i could feel the pain in my pectorals.  I don't know why or how it took 42 minutes, I was cruising or atleast thats what it felt like.  It most likely was because every 2 sets I would do a set of weighted sit-ups.

DD will be on my ass for doing more than one set per lift on a couple of excercises, but I did two sets of squats yesterday and loved it only going wrong trying for the third.  So thats what I did.

What a difference.  I used to be out of the gym at 6:30, now I'm out at 4:30.  It's truly amazing.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

You are certainly on the right track.  With all the extra time you're saving on your workouts, you could get a masters degree .


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 8, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> You are certainly on the right track. With all the extra time you're saving on your workouts, you could get a masters degree .


Well not really, because all that extra time means going on IM and playing GTA.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2004)

Monday, November 9th 2004 

*Biceps & Triceps:*

Barbell Curls:
15 x 80
12 x 85

E-Z Bar Curls:
13 x 80
12 x 85

Hammer Curls:
12 x 40 lb dumbells
8 x 45 " "

Dips:
10 lbs x 15
10 lbs x 12

Cable Pushdowns:
20 x 100
12 x 110

Skullcrushers (super set..ted with standing barbell tricep extensions):
15 x 40
10 x 50

Total Sets: 12
Total Time: 41 minutes
Best Set: 12 x 85, EZ bar curls.

Solid workout, still getting used to the HIT style. One day I will perfect my routine, I sware. Until then I enjoy busting my balls five days a week, and enjoy adopting some HIT ideas rather than completely adopting the entire routine.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

The stronger you get the more you should limit your frequency (days on) if you are really doing hardcore hit...try and work down to a M-W-F split and have a NTF training session once or twice a week


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> The stronger you get the more you should limit your frequency (days on) if you are really doing hardcore hit...try and work down to a M-W-F split and have a NTF training session once or twice a week


I am a firm believer of working out more days per week than not.  I would most likely cut down to a sunday-monday-wednesday-thursday sort of thing if I ever did cut down.  

Also, what is an NTF training session?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

NTF is a workout day where you don't train to failure, so to avoid overtraining.  Allows you time in the gym but to stimulate muscles that have recovered before the CNS has.

Training to failure, everyone on this board will tell you, is enormously demanding on the CNS...typically your muscles will be recovered well before your CNS has


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> NTF is a workout day where you don't train to failure, so to avoid overtraining. Allows you time in the gym but to stimulate muscles that have recovered before the CNS has.
> 
> Training to failure, everyone on this board will tell you, is enormously demanding on the CNS...typically your muscles will be recovered well before your CNS has


How would I determine which days to have an NTF training session.

For instance, if i did my chest to failure would I not do my arms or back to failure?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 9, 2004)

In the Darden book it outlines it well.  I don't use them so I don't know, I've considered it though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> In the Darden book it outlines it well. I don't use them so I don't know, I've considered it though.


Alright Thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2004)

Wednesday, November 10th 2004 

*Shoulders & Traps*

Upright Rows:
15 x 80
12 x 85

Shoulder Press:
12 x 40 lb dumbells
8 x 45 " "
3 x 50 " "

Clean:
15 x 90
12 x 100

Standing Military Press:
10 x 75
7 x 85

Shoulder Shrugs:
20 x 155
12 x 185

Lateral Raise (Machine):
7+3 x 65
5+5 x 70

Total Sets: 13 sets
Total Time: 43 minutes
Best Set: 15 x 90, hang clean.

Solid workout.  Surprisingly I was tired today, which really was odd considering I had no school today and slept until noon.  With that being said, I took it easy for from 12-3 before heading to the gym which probably caused me to feel tired.  

I did an excellent set of Smith Machine Negatives to finish my workout, and my guess is that I will place them into my workout the following week for good because I definitly got a great feeling out of them.

Hopefully tommorow's back day can be better than todays shoulder/trap day. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2004)

Thursday, November 11th 2004 
Back day was a complete failure.


----------



## Du (Nov 11, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thursday, November 11th 2004
> Back day was a complete failure.


Howso?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Howso?


I felt tired, I felt weak, I felt thirsty, I felt hungry.  I managed to get about 15 terrible sets, and for the second time in three weeks my back day has been horrendous.

DD seems to think that the back day being the bad day might not be a coincidence but more so me overtraining...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 12, 2004)

This following week I will be switching my back day with my arm day to switch it up a bit.  It was something I had thought about doing but wasn't completely sold until I realize how bad my back days have been recently.

Sunday - legs
Monday - chest
Tuesday - back
Wednesday - shoulders
Thursday - biceps and triceps


----------



## Du (Nov 12, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> This following week I will be switching my back day with my arm day to switch it up a bit. It was something I had thought about doing but wasn't completely sold until I realize how bad my back days have been recently.
> 
> Sunday - legs
> Monday - chest
> ...


Good call. Best way to get outta a slump is to change things around. However, just by the looks, Id be worry about 3 big groups in a row. Ever try putting days off in the middle?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Good call. Best way to get outta a slump is to change things around. However, just by the looks, Id be worry about 3 big groups in a row. Ever try putting days off in the middle?


Thats why I was worried to switch to this daily routine, in fear that i wouldn't be getting enough rest having biceps/triceps on the final day of the week, but that is what I have chosen.

I would love to stick a day off in the middle, but I just don't see it happening.  For instance this week I had thursday and friday off due to Conferences at the high school and veterans day and its tough going out with your freinds and being reluctant to do what they are doing if you know what I mean.

Basically I think the overtraining issue cancels out what I would be tempted to do on that rest day if I were hanging out with my freinds.  Probably don't understand it yet, huh.

Well lets say my buddies go out drinking on random tuesday or wednesdays when my off day would be, which is what they all love to do from time to time.  Its not that I'd be tempted to go out drinking or eating bad food, its just it would be tough not to, if that makes any sense.

I have the drive, I have the determination but I've realized from this week that I am definitly vulnerable.  I am going to limit my drinking to one night a week so it doesn't become a problem.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2004)

Sunday, November 14th 2004 

Internet was down.  My cable internet is pissing me off.

Squat:
15 x 155
10 x 165

Deadlift:
20 x 185
10 x 205

Dumbell Step-ups:
12 x 40 lb dumbells
10 x 45 lb dumbells

Leg Extension (machine):
15 x 125
12 x 137.5

Calf Raise (machine):
25 x 175
25 x 175

Total Sets: 10
Total Time: 50 minutes
Best Set: 10 x 205, deadlift.

I don't know what it is about leg days.  They seem to take forever compared to the other days.  I was pretty proud that I got past 200 pounds for the first time, I always knew I could but I never thought I got pull out ten reps.

I think I am going to have a week or two more of the way I currently train and then will adopt the HIT routine completely.  I am upset with the gains, or lack there of, I have recieved in the last 6-8 weeks.  The weight is going up, but if anything I have lost mass since the summer. 

Well I got to get to school, I have a chest day today.  Later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2004)

Monday, November 15th 2004

*Chest:*

Bench Press:
7 x 140 +3 negatives w/ spotter
4 x 145 +4 negatives w/spotter

Incline Bench Press:
8 x 100
6+1 x 105

Decline Bench Press: 
8 x 120
7 x 125

Flat Bench, Dumbell Press:
8 x 45's w/spotter

Incline Bench, Dumbell Press:
8 x 45's

Cable Flies:
15 x 120

Close Grip Bench Press:
0 x 95 +5 negatives w/ spotter

Total Sets: 10 sets
Total Time: 43 minutes
Best Set: 7 x 140 +3 negatives w/ spotter

How lame can I be.  I was really siked about todays chest day that I ran to the library afterwards to post my days workout with the internet still down at my house.  My first set of the day was bar none, my best set.  I was dieing on the negatives but managed to pull out three very solid negatives.  I was so dead at the end of the workout that I was unable to even do 95 on the close grip bench something that has been ridiculously easy for me at times in the past.

Solid day.  I have a back day tommorow now that I switched up the routine.

Monstar, DD.. I know you guys are both busy, DD especially but if you get this I'd really appreciate talking to you guys about possibly setting up a four day a wekk HIT routine.


----------



## Du (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey did you get the book in the mail yet? I bought it yesterday at a Barnes and Noble in NY. Its real good... what do you think?

Are you going to to a routine similar to the ones outlined? Or make up your own? Or a little of both?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey did you get the book in the mail yet? I bought it yesterday at a Barnes and Noble in NY. Its real good... what do you think?
> 
> Are you going to to a routine similar to the ones outlined? Or make up your own? Or a little of both?


The book is excellent.  I have read quite a bit and love each and every story.  Casey Viator is something else, huh?  There are some excellent pieces in the book.  I think Ell Darden did a fantastic job with the stories to be honest, they really made it a more enjoyable read than the other HIT books that tell you solely that HIT is right and everybody else is wrong.

I don't agree at all with the full body routines and I knew before I purchased the book that I would not be using there routines, but I will definitly make up my own HIT routine under the guidance of DD if he is willing to help me out.

Thanks for stopping by Du, and to think theres a nice Yankee fan in this World...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2004)

Thursday, November 16th 2004 

*Back:*

Weighted Pull-ups:
10 x 25 + 10 negatives

Barbell Row:
12 x 135
10 x 145

Lat Pulldown (machine):
10 x 137.5
12 x 210 (close grip)

Cable Pull Row (machine):
10 x 157.5 
10 x 165

Dumbell Bent Over Row:
15 x 55
14 x 60

Total Sets: 9
Total Time: 31 minutes
Best Set: 12 x 210, lat pulldown.

Pretty solid workout today.  I was sweating real hard, huffing and puffing and I truly felt worked after the conclusion of my workout.

After I completed my back sets, I finish up on back days with my abs on the weighted sit-up ab machine.  This guy who is always at the gym and who I have seen since I started going was on the machine, which was fine.  This is 75 year old guy who takes his sweet sweet time on the machine, resting for I sware to god up to 10 minutes at times just sitting on the machine.  So today, I asked him If I could work in while he was resting, and he absolutely flipped out on me.  He started screaming, he started yelling, swaring, and I gave it right back to him.  It was really wierd, but everyone who was down in the weight area was on my side, so I was just begging for him to report me.

Wierd, but whatever, still a good workout day.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2004)

You're volume is looking good.  I like how you do a wide variety of movements too.  I think that is an excellent choice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're volume is looking good. I like how you do a wide variety of movements too. I think that is an excellent choice.


That is definitly my plan from now on to continue doing a wide variety of movements, all to failure.  Next week I will be switching from 5 days on and 2 days off to 4 days on and 3 days off.

So in doing so I think I will have a perfect amount of volume, rest, etc. aswell as giving my abs a total devoted day which is certainly going to make my abs which are probably my most featured part an excellent workout weekly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2004)

Wednesday, November 17th 2004 

*Shoulders & Traps*

Upright Rows:
15 x 85
14 x 90

Shoulder Press:
8 x 45 lb dumbell
6 x 50 " "

Clean:
11+4 x 95 (lost grip, picked it right back up to finish the 15)
12 x 100

Standing Military Press:
8 x 80
7 x 90

Shoulder Shrugs:
20 x 155
12 x 185

Lateral Raise (Machine):
5+5 x 75 (quickly jumped from 70 to 75 after I had maxed on 70 and pulled out 5 more)

Burnout Smith Machine Overhead Press, Negatives Only:
10 x 135

Total Sets: 12 sets
Total Time: 41 minutes
Best Set: 6 x 50 lb dumbells, shoulder press.

Good workout. I added the Negative only smith machine overhead presses again and had an ackward spotter but all seemed to go alright. I tried to go up to 55 lb dumbells for the shoulder press but that didnt work. I think I am about two weeks away, which is pretty exciting to think just a few months back i was doing the 35's and only the 35's. The shrugs weren't bad, I lost grip on the first set, and that was a set back. I still managed to pick it right back up and all was well.

If you read yesterdays summary, you know that I got in that little mishap with that old white dude. Well apparently he has some sort of problem according to the guy at the desk and he just told me to do the same thing next time which is what I was planning on doing if the dick ever questioned me again.

Thanks for stopping by guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 18, 2004)

Monday, November 18th 2004 

*Biceps & Triceps:*

Barbell Curls:
14 x 90
8 x 100

E-Z Bar Curls:
12 x 85
10 x 90

Hammer Curls:
12 x 40 lb dumbells
8 x 45 " "

Dips:
25 lbs x 10
0 lbs x 15 + 10 negatives

Cable Pushdowns:
20 x 100
15 x 110

Skullcrushers (super set..ted with standing barbell tricep extensions):
10 x 50
10 x 50

Total Sets: 12
Total Time: 48 minutes
Best Set: 12 x 85, EZ bar curls.

Alright workout.  It was sort of odd having my back, chest and shoulders sore before doing my biceps and triceps.  It was a different feeling than what I was used to.  I started off slow, but really had some good tricep sets, and a couple good bicep sets.

I tried doing negative deps and really found the movement just completely odd.  I'll continue to do them, but i seem as if the chair idea isn't working.

It has been two weeks since I started my new "non-marathon" routine and some guys who workout with me in a sense think the rest has actually gotten me a little bigger.  I was considering cutting down to four days next week, but I think I am going to continue the five for a few more weeks just in case the way I am doing it is working.

On Thanksgiving the gym is open, and I am sort of in a craze about it.  Should I just push my bicep & tricep day next week back to friday?  I think thats what i'll have to do.


----------



## BaNaNaS (Nov 18, 2004)

PUSH IT BACK!!!!!! Enjoy the turkey. Good workouts I see, as always. Seems as you are getting stronger a lot quicker . Keep it up!  later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 18, 2004)

BaNaNaS said:
			
		

> PUSH IT BACK!!!!!! Enjoy the turkey. Good workouts I see, as always. Seems as you are getting stronger a lot quicker . Keep it up! later.


It seems like I am getting quite stronger on some lifts while resting more.  What can I say, DD has taught me alot.  Ha.

Thanks for stopping by, later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 23, 2004)

Thursday, November 23rd 2004 

*Back:*

Weighted Pull-ups:
12 x 25 + 12 negatives

Barbell Row:
15 x 125
14 x 135

Lat Pulldown (machine):
12 x 137.5
12 x 210 (close grip)

Cable Pull Row (machine):
12 x 157.5 
12 x 165

Dumbell Bent Over Row:
15 x 55
14 x 60

Total Sets: 9
Total Time: 42 minutes
Best Set: weighted pullups

My post just got completely erased so I am not going to rewrite everything I had written.  To make a long story short, todays workout was the first workout I felt comfortable putting in my journal.

The last two days have been miserable starting with getting sucker punched in the face, it was quite hard to eat anything but my shake, and as a result I lost six pounds from last thursday to this sunday.  With that, I lost weight off my bench, deads, squats, and many more lifts.

I feel comfortable with todays workout because i put that 6 pounds right back on, and I am ready to go to salvage the rest of the week.

Thanks for stopping by guys, and thanks for letting my raid my anger on the boards.


----------



## Du (Nov 24, 2004)

I assume youve finished the book by now... what did ya think??


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 24, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I assume youve finished the book by now... what did ya think??


I thought it was excellent.  The majority of the book was definitly worth while, and I really learned alot.  There were different studies taking place and Darden described them beautifully.  The Arnold piece was truly fascinating.

I don't know what else to say, but I loved it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> So in doing so I think I will have a perfect amount of volume, rest, etc. aswell as giving my abs a total devoted day which is certainly going to make my abs which are probably my most featured part an excellent workout weekly.



You should devote a day to whichever parts are the weakest and smallest.  That is my opinion.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 24, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You should devote a day to whichever parts are the weakest and smallest. That is my opinion.


I have a legs & abs, chest, back & abs, shoulders, triceps & biceps day.  Any good?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 26, 2004)

Wednesday, November 24th 2004 

*Shoulders & Traps*

Upright Rows:
15 x 90
14 x 90

Shoulder Press:
8 x 45 lb dumbell
7 x 50 " "

Clean:
12 x 105
8 x 115

Standing Military Press:
8 x 80
7 x 90

Shoulder Shrugs:
20 x 155
18 x 185

Lateral Raise (Machine):
5+5 x 70
5+5 x 75 

Burnout Smith Machine Overhead Press, Negatives Only:
10 x 115
8 x 135

Total Sets: 14 sets
Total Time: 48 minutes
Best Set: 7 x 50 lb dumbells, shoulder press.

I don't know why I forgot to post this on wednesday, but I did, so here it is.  I had a pretty good shoulder day, even though I was unsuccessful once again with the 55 lb dumbells on the shoulder press.  I really enjoy the negative only smith machine overhead press, and I did that again, this time doing two simultanious sets and I managed to get the job done pretty well.

I am about to head to the gym right now for my biceps/triceps day, but I just wanted to check out the site to see the weight I am supposed to be upping this week.  Will report when I get back, thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 28, 2004)

Sunday, November 28th 2004 

*Legs*

Squat:
12 x 160
12 x 150

Deadlift:
20 x 185

Dumbell Step-ups:
12 x 40 lb dumbells

Leg Extension (machine):
12 x 125
12 x 125

Calf Raise (machine):
25 x 170
25 x 190

I had a very solid workout, and definitly figured a few things out regarding some of the excercises I do.  I managed to bust out 20 reps of 185 over a 3 minute or so period, and was left struggling to get started on the second set.

What I will do from now on, is one set of deadlifts, because everytime I go for the second it takes me close to five minutes to get it started effectively.

Two very good sets of squats.  I am still trying to get up to a similar weight that I was used to doing about a month ago.  I hit a major road block last week after losing weight from getting my ass kicked.

For the first time in a while, I will have a full week of school, so my eating routine will be perfect.  Im siked for this coming week.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I have a legs & abs, chest, back & abs, shoulders, triceps & biceps day.  Any good?



I would couple your abs with smaller muscle groups, but all in all that split is fine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would couple your abs with smaller muscle groups, but all in all that split is fine.


My abs, for whatever reason, are probably my best/most developed muscles.  I had always had an obsession with abs, and started buying the shock belts years ago.

Whether it be the complete 360 in terms of my diet change or the ab belt I had boughten, I seemed to have a good set of abs.

Has anyone else tried those belts before, ha?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2004)

The belts don't work 

My forearms and Abs, doing HIT, are probably my strongest muscles in terms of force production (of course that's just an assumption)


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> The belts don't work
> 
> My forearms and Abs, doing HIT, are probably my strongest muscles in terms of force production (of course that's just an assumption)


Yea I really doubt they worked.  It made a good toy to shock my freinds with so I guess it was worth the twenty bucks.

My forearms are lagging quite a bit, but seemed to be growing quite a bit since I started doing deadlifts, hang cleans, barbell rows, and other such excercises that really take a good grasp from my forearms to complete.

My abs are still real good, and they seem to be coming along perfectly since I started doing my abs to failure as opposed to just a set rep range.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2004)

Monday, November 29th 2004

*Chest:*

Bench Press:
8 x 140 +5 negatives w/ spotter
6 x 145 +4 negatives w/ spotter

Incline Bench Press:
7 x 110
8 x 105

Decline Bench Press: 
8 x 120
7 x 125

Flat Bench, Dumbell Press:
8 x 40's

Incline Bench, Dumbell Press:
8 x 40's

Cable Flies:
20 x 120
12 x 140 + 3 x 100

Close Grip Bench Press:
0 x 105 +5 negatives
3 x 95 +5 negatives w/ spotter

Okay workout once again today.  I ended last week beautifully but today being that all the Fall sports at my high school are now over, the gym was packed towards the end of my workout.

I believe I have explained it before, but I get out early for the sole purpose to get my workout in, in time before the crowd of people, and for the most part it works but today was not that "most part."

There were kids trying to talk to me, kids trying to work in with me, hot chicks checking me out.. okay well i lied about the hot chicks, but everything else is true.

I had two good sets on the bench, my chest feels real worked after the first two sets of bench presses, which is excellent, but I still managed to get some great sets on the incline, decline and pulls.  I died on my close grips at the end, and had to go back to 95 pounds.  Although its sort of embarrassing, its still good to know I worked my chest hard to be that warn out.

Anyways, okay workout, I'm going to bust balls on my back day, end of story.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

Tuesday, November 30th 2004 

*Back:*

Weighted Pull-ups:
10 x 30 + 10 negatives

Barbell Row:
15 x 135
14 x 145

Lat Pulldown (machine):
10 x 150
10 x 220 (close grip)

Cable Pull Row (machine):
12 x 172.5 
10 x 165

Dumbell Bent Over Row:
15 x 60
14 x 65
15 x 55

Another solid workout, in solid time.  I always seem to have better workouts on tuesdays and thursdays, days where most of the social club are off.  I had some excellent lat pulldowns, excellent cable pulls, and some real good dumbell bent over rows.  I did the third set simply because I felt as if I had been getting away from correct form using such high weight.  My bent over rows were good, but because I am getting alot higher in weight and doing that at a pretty fast pace, I also seemed to get away from form.  I am thinking next week I will do my first set of a solid weight, and then the second set of a little less weight and working on good form.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a scheduled shoulder day and I went through with it, but really only did a light day as my biceps were a little sore from my back day and my lats were real sore.

I have a biceps and triceps day tommorow, hopefully, taking it easy today will get me in full swing tommorow.

I might be looking to add in an off day in the middle of the week next week because the last few weeks, with these intense workouts, my days toward the end of the week have been average at best.

Any suggestions?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2004)

bicep and tricep day was excellent.  just your soxmuscle making a bump.  will post routine tonight, but had a late night with my dad.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

Sunday, December 5th 2004 

*Legs*

Squat:
15 x 160 (tried for 16 and failed)
12 x 150

Deadlift:
20 x 185
10 x 200

Dumbell Step-ups:
12 x 40 lb dumbells

Leg Extension (machine):
15 x 125
12 x 137.5

Calf Raise (machine):
25 x 175
25 x 200
15 x 225

I had an excellent leg day today, and am real proud about posting todays workout.  For the first time in a while, I found myself not just struggling, but extremely struggling to even walk to my car.

The first set of squats was excellent, and pulled out 15 reps which I loved.  The second set was a little worse but still an excellent set.  I think my biggest problem is my asthma, and when im squatting, I kind of feel hunched over.  For instance, when im not squating I have my chest out, and I find it much easier to breath that way.  When I am squating I am more hunched over and when I start getting drained, i have to take a double take before I can do the next rep.

I had some excellent leg extensions, this time just going balls to the ground, feeling as if my legs were on fire.  Some good calf workout, excellent deadlifts, and one amazing set of squats made for quite the workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice jump up in the squats.  Those few reps probably boosted your ego nicely.

Might I make one suggestion?  Although deadlifts hit the hamstrings hard, I would suggest you get another hamstring-centric lift in on leg day.  If you squat like a powerlifter, then forget my previous statement, but otherwise the suggestion stands.  I'm all about straight-leg deadlifts.  Good mornings are also great.  They will really help your core strength too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice jump up in the squats. Those few reps probably boosted your ego nicely.
> 
> Might I make one suggestion? Although deadlifts hit the hamstrings hard, I would suggest you get another hamstring-centric lift in on leg day. If you squat like a powerlifter, then forget my previous statement, but otherwise the suggestion stands. I'm all about straight-leg deadlifts. Good mornings are also great. They will really help your core strength too.


Oh definitly.  I was screaming and doing just everything I could to get those last two-three reps.  It's really nice when you rack the bar and your dieing and feeling excellent and you see people using the ab machine while reading a magazine. 

Hey man, suggestions are greatly appreciated, thanks.  I do need to add another hamstring-centric lift on my leg days, as I don't lift like a powerlifter.  Doing straight legged-deadlifts on top of regular deadlifts would kill my lowerback, aswell as goodmornings.  My lower back is dieing after my one or two deadlift sets and I can't even imagine adding any more to my leg day.

I am thinking about using the hamstring cybex machine to start next week, but if you have any other suggestions I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey, looking good in here, though I noticed your no longer posting your time. Weights have been going up nicely as well, congrats. I say ditch the hamstring cybex machine and do SLDL's. That will help build up your posterier chain better.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, looking good in here, though I noticed your no longer posting your time. Weights have been going up nicely as well, congrats. I say ditch the hamstring cybex machine and do SLDL's. That will help build up your posterier chain better.


Thanks for checking out my journal.

I should definitly continue to post my times, but like the article said, I don't want to plan by the book and feel guilty if I say i'll be done in 40 minutes and Im actually done in 42 minutes.

I also tend to spend a good amount of time watching the clock as opposed to working out more effectively.  My workouts now last anywhere from 40-60 minutes depending on the day, how im feeling, etc. and considering I have fixed my original problem, I just thought I would bag posting the times on the daily journals.

I have yet to do the hamstring machine because frankly, I hate machines.  I'd love to SLDL's and may do one set of regular deads and one set of straight legged deads to compenate.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Good idea, make sure you get your form down perfect on your SLDL and then go heavy!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks for checking out my journal.
> 
> I should definitly continue to post my times, but like the article said, I don't want to plan by the book and feel guilty if I say i'll be done in 40 minutes and Im actually done in 42 minutes.
> 
> I also tend to spend a good amount of time watching the clock as opposed to working out more effectively.  My workouts now last anywhere from 40-60 minutes depending on the day, how im feeling, etc. and considering I have fixed my original problem, I just thought I would bag posting the times on the daily journals.



I think that's an excellent attitude.




> I have yet to do the hamstring machine because frankly, I hate machines.  I'd love to SLDL's and may do one set of regular deads and one set of straight legged deads to compenate.



That would be a great idea.  Maybe drop a set of the leg extensions and replace that with the cybex machine if you want to give that a try too.  Many people neglect hamstrings.  I think this is a bad idea because your chance of injury is greater if your quadriceps overshadow your hamstrings in strength.  Just a suggestion though, work in your hamstring work however you please.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2004)

Monday, December 6th 2004

*Chest:*

Bench Press:
8 x 145 
8 x 140
3 x 135 (concluding set) 

Incline Bench Press:
6 x 115
10 x 105

Decline Bench Press: 
8 x 125
10 x 115

Flat Bench, Dumbell Press:
failed on 7 x 45's

Cable Flies:
15 x 140
15 x 120 + 5 x 160

Close Grip Bench Press:
0 x 115 +5 negatives
6 x 95 +5 negatives w/ spotter

I won't say todays workout was bad, but I won't say it was good either. I had some excellent sets of incline and decline, and even cable flies and cg bench press, but I really lacked from the beginning when the only person down in the weightroom were women who without asking I knew weren't able to grasp the concept of negatives.

Since I have inquired negatives into my routine, my chest days have been solid but not great mainly because by two sets of regular bench press were so excruciating that I could have left the gym after those two sets and been sort of satisfied.

Todays workout I had no negatives to start the day, therefore I saw better sets from the inclines, declines, flies, and cg bench press but really lacked from the regular bench, in other words the main core.

Twenty minutes after my workout, I can already feel a difference in how sore my pecs were last week at this time, and currently. 

Still a solid workout, I really hit the legs hard, Im siked to get going on my back day tommorow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think that's an excellent attitude.
> 
> That would be a great idea. Maybe drop a set of the leg extensions and replace that with the cybex machine if you want to give that a try too. Many people neglect hamstrings. I think this is a bad idea because your chance of injury is greater if your quadriceps overshadow your hamstrings in strength. Just a suggestion though, work in your hamstring work however you please.


Definitly the attitude I think I have to have.

As for the cybex machines, I think like rock said, I'd rather just hit the SLDL's and instead of doing two sets of regular deadlifts, do a set of each.

Again, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Emmz (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey- 

I just popped on, and am reading up on all the journals. Sounds like your workouts have been going well! Congrats, and keep on keepin on!!

-Emmz


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice chest day! It sucks when you rely on others for certain lifts and you can't find anyone to do it!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2004)

Emmz said:
			
		

> Hey-
> 
> I just popped on, and am reading up on all the journals. Sounds like your workouts have been going well! Congrats, and keep on keepin on!!
> 
> -Emmz


Thanks for stopping by Emmz.  Keep on working, as I sure will be.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice chest day! It sucks when you rely on others for certain lifts and you can't find anyone to do it!


Definitly man.  I had a solid chest day, but it definitly sucks when your relying on someone capable of doing something and all you see around you are magazine reading losers.


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Youre doing awsome progress man , I checked the weights that you had to start and what you have now , it must start to be showing in your appearance... Keep it up son ... Oh ya , go expos !! Woops , they've moved now , I guess Ill have to cheer for the red sox


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Youre doing awsome progress man , I checked the weights that you had to start and what you have now , it must start to be showing in your appearance... Keep it up son ... Oh ya , go expos !! Woops , they've moved now , I guess Ill have to cheer for the red sox


Thanks for stopping by.   

I am definitly starting to add on some mass to my frame which is excellent.  My back is considerably bigger and more defined since I joined IM which is a definite plus.  My arms still lack in a sense, but in time I think they will grow, especially when I start to add some more rest into my weeks.

It seems as if alot of Expo fans are making the jump to the Red Sox bandwagon.  Don't you think it's a little premature?  Alot still has to be done in my opinion to have this deal absolutely, positively finalized.

Again, thanks for coming.


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

LOL , I was kidding with the expos thing ... I lost all my interrest in the expos about 5 years ago with all the moving crap and the selling off good players ... I prefer older teams like yanks / redsox / cubs etc (not so more the yanks anymore , cuz they are just buying their way off to the off season ... ) Thats why The red sox are high in my book now  . I was pretty damn happy to see the sox beat the yankees , comes to show that money doesn't buy everything.

Anyways , keep it up for the training , and post some pictures when you have some spare time so we can see your progress


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Anyways , keep it up for the training , and post some pictures when you have some spare time so we can see your progress


I have decided to grow some balls in regards to creatine, and I am almost positive I will begin taking it soon, possibly even next week.

I will take before and after pictures then.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

What brand will you be using?  You will love it, I never go off.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What brand will you be using? You will love it, I never go off.


I currently have about a third of a bottle of the 19.99 higher power creatine monohydrate, but it's over a year old, and I really want to try another brand.

What do you take again?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

I use CEE by custom.  But if I were you, I would try swole v2.  I really liked that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I use CEE by custom. But if I were you, I would try swole v2. I really liked that.


Isn't Swole v2 a version of creatine for those who don't respond well from regular creatine monohydrate?

I am a huge responder in terms of the regular higher power I had been using from time to time last year, I don't think it would be the right decision to switch now.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

I just liked the taste of swole.  Thats why I recommended it.  If you like regular monohydrate, then get that, or some micronized.  I used to use Met-Rx micronized from bulknutrition.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just liked the taste of swole. Thats why I recommended it. If you like regular monohydrate, then get that, or some micronized. I used to use Met-Rx micronized from bulknutrition.


I am browsing bulknutrition as we speak.  I'll report back in a bit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I am browsing bulknutrition as we speak. I'll report back in a bit.


Not really much to go over.  I might even just repurchase the higher power brand of creatine monohydrate over at bb.com because of how cheap it is.


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Ya , if you respond to monohydrate , stick to that. Swole v2 or v-12 turbo is an alternative for non-responders. Any creatine monohydrate would do the job for you. Its all the same , its like Glutamine , the brand doesnt really matter as long as you can trust the brand.

I know a lot of people who take some prolab , but like I said , creatine monohydrate is all the same thing. Like sugar is the same thing from one brand to antoher.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Its nothing like glutamine.. creatine works.  Anyhoo.. lets not clog this journal with glutamine and its worthlessness


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Premier , thats your opinion . My point was , that creatine monohydrate is all the same whatever brand it is , just like glutamine (even if you think it doesnt work, it remains all the same thing wheter you by it from company a or company b) .


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

My opinion, and the countless case studies done 

Listen to your supermoderator.  Its not like he sells supplements for a living or anything.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My opinion, and the countless case studies done
> 
> Listen to your supermoderator. Its not like he sells supplements for a living or anything.


whore it up all you want  

Are you saying creatines vary based on the brand name?  Can there be a higher quality creatine?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

Not necissarily the brand name, but the type of creatine.  Tri/Di-creatine malate(swole/sans) are better than monohydrate, and CEE is even better.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not necissarily the brand name, but the type of creatine. Tri/Di-creatine malate(swole/sans) are better than monohydrate, and CEE is even better.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Sox , I wouldnt waste my money on tri creatine if I were you , you said you already respond well to it ... Just look at the price of v-12 turbo compared to monohydrate .. compare the quantity .

Premier , Ive read countless studies that show the benefits of glutamine , not to mention that all the personnal trainers Ive asked said the same thing. I belive it does not work for everyone , but if it works for you , it is benefic. Oh ya , and the personnal trainers had no interrest in getting me to buy glutamine. Anyways , you always have to be stubborn do you premier , I was just making a comparaision and still you want to go into that subject , you know we dont agree , so why even bother ? Its not like I was saying to sox to try glutamine , it was just a for comparing .

Anyways sox , buy tricreatine if you want but I think your blowing your money away for the sole reason that you respond well to monohydrate alone. Youll get a lot more bang for you bux with monohydrate. Do a bit of searching on that is my opinion , because as you can see premier can have a bias opinion. Get your own facts and make a good decision from that. Oh ya , check the supplements sections a few pages back , youll see a lot of threads on a similar topic (creatine , which one to use) check out the poll and of course the rest of the net 

See ya.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Premier , Ive read countless studies that show the benefits of glutamine.
> 
> Anyways sox , buy tricreatine if you want but I think your blowing your money away for the sole reason that you respond well to monohydrate alone. Youll get a lot more bang for you bux with monohydrate. Do a bit of searching on that is my opinion , because as you can see premier can have a bias opinion. Get your own facts and make a good decision from that.
> 
> See ya.



Show me some.  You can PM them to me.

Your right, I said to get monohydrate.. I mentioned swole, because the flavor was awesome, and it gives you a 'pump'.
How am I bias?  I dont have an unreasoned judgement.  I go by scientific facts, and the facts are glutamine is worthless.  I can provide articles if needed.  I suggest we take this to PM


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

Ya , no prob man ... Ive red articles again by scientific facts that prove otherwise , I dont have them in my favorites , but it would be my pleasure to make a little search , tonight I dont have time for that , as I must continue to study for an exam tomorrow , but ya , just pm me your articles and Ill pm you mine asap.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

Tuesday, December 7th 2004 

*Back:*

Weighted Pull-ups:
10 x 30 + 10 negatives

Barbell Row:
15 x 155
14 x 145
15 x 135

Lat Pulldown (machine):
10 x 150 + 8 x 137.5
12 x 215 (close grip)

Cable Pull Row (machine):
12 x 172.5 
14 x 165 + 8 x 142.5

Dumbell Bent Over Row:
15 x 65
15 x 55

Another solid back day although I now am 100% positive that I was training improperly all of last year, which is definitly dissapointing.

Each week I am just about dead come my back day leaving my shoulders out to dry and then being primed and ready for the bicep and tricep day. 

I still am going to maintain the five days per week routine because I think adding creatine will be exactly what I need.  I am real excited for that.

As for today, my lower back was so sore from the deadlifts on sunday that I had trouble doing the bent over rows to perfection which is why I did three sets of them.

I had some good dumbell bent over rows, and I felt a real good squeeze when i supersetted with the light on the cable row machine.  Some good pullups and negatives as well.

Man am I siked to start taking creatine again.  I have to have that attitude because as you may or may not know, I was sort of scared for health purposes.  When I experienced with creatine last year, my workouts were excellent, now that I am doing some even more intense workouts, I am real pumped up.

Anyways, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

Wednesday, December 8th 2004 

*Shoulders & Traps*

Upright Rows:
15 x 80
14 x 90

Shoulder Press:
8 x 40 lb dumbell
6 x 45 " "

Standing Military Press:
8 x 80
6 x 85

Shoulder Shrugs:
20 x 155
20 x 165

Lateral Raise (Machine):
8 x 70 + 4
9 x 65 + 4

Burnout Smith Machine Overhead Press, Negatives Only:
8 x 135
10 x 125

My back and just all around whole body was so sore today, that I cut out my cleans altogether.  I had a real tough day because of that soreness, a real let down considering the surprise I am about to tell you.

I was so excited to hop back on creatine that I just started using the jug I used last year, this time.  I was so siked prior to my workout, I thought nothing could drag my down.

The first dumbell I picked up I could already feel the soreness kick in, and after the first set I could feel the creatine kick in which was good besides the fact I suddenly became insanely thirsty.

I don't think I am overtraining because I am not working anything that is sore, its more so the soreness in other muscles is effecting the effectiveness of the other workouts.

I did drop some weight in a few of my lifts, so I might actually be overtraining which sucks.

I have my bicep/tricep day tommorow


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

How long haev you been on this split?  Have you thought about switching it up?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How long haev you been on this split? Have you thought about switching it up?


I have been on a five day split for over a year probably.  In that time I have switched days countless times.

I definitly have thought about it.  Today and some other below average workouts in the past have got me thinking aswell.

How often do you workout per week?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

It was 5 days a week.  Mon/tues/wed/fri/sat.  And sometimes I would take an extra day if I felt I needed it.  But I was on a push/pull split.(chest/shoulder/tri - back/rhomboid/bi - legs)


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It was 5 days a week. Mon/tues/wed/fri/sat. And sometimes I would take an extra day if I felt I needed it. But I was on a push/pull split.(chest/shoulder/tri - back/rhomboid/bi - legs)


Interesting routine.  Did you create it yourself?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Its just a basic push/pull split.  I got it from a friend, but multiple people here use it.  Or they will switch bi's with tri's, so they are hit more than once a week.

I feel I grow more hitting multiple parts a day.  You just need to lower the volume.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its just a basic push/pull split. I got it from a friend, but multiple people here use it. Or they will switch bi's with tri's, so they are hit more than once a week.
> 
> I feel I grow more hitting multiple parts a day. You just need to lower the volume.


My volume is quite low.  I don't think that is my problem.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

You have been doing the same split for a year.  That might be it


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have been doing the same split for a year. That might be it


I have been using a five day format for over a year, yes.  At one time I was in the gym for three-plus hours, now I am there for an hour tops.  I have changed up the days and everything.

Is that not enough?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Im not talking just about the days.. I am talking about the routine.  You should switch it every 8 weeks or sooner.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2004)

Isn't it late there in beantown to be awake still on a school night? 

Listen to Jake - a year is too long to be on the same split.  IMO you should change it up every few months.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

Nonsense.  What does an arbitrary measure of time have to do with how frequently someone should change their split?  Don't change it until results stagnate.  You're still gaining.  Why change your routine?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Isn't it late there in beantown to be awake still on a school night?
> 
> Listen to Jake - a year is too long to be on the same split. IMO you should change it up every few months.


Late is an understatement.

I would love to change it around, but I thought the only necessary change was to switch up your days and possibly change some excercises.  No?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nonsense. What does an arbitrary measure of time have to do with how frequently someone should change their split? Don't change it until results stagnate. You're still gaining. Why change your routine?


I agree, although I am still confused regarding the phrase "changing your routine."


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Changing your routine.. your lifting one bodypart per day.  That isnt that great of a split, or very effective IMO.  Look into something more diverse, there is push/pull, westside, max ot, etc.  Or come up with your own.

I change mine, even when results dont stagnate.  Dont you get sick of doing the same shit over, and over?  Do what you want.. I am only trying to help, by offering suggestions.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nonsense.  What does an arbitrary measure of time have to do with how frequently someone should change their split?  Don't change it until results stagnate.  You're still gaining.  Why change your routine?


Sheer boredome (sp?), stimulation, rejuvination, shock and starting a new routine is always exciting and challenging.  Come on, we are BB's and we all love a challenge


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Changing your routine.. your lifting one bodypart per day. That isnt that great of a split, or very effective IMO. Look into something more diverse, there is push/pull, westside, max ot, etc. Or come up with your own.
> 
> I change mine, even when results dont stagnate. Dont you get sick of doing the same shit over, and over?


I've done high volume, I just recently switched to an HIT based routine.  Is that not change enough?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Changing your routine.. your lifting one bodypart per day.  That isnt that great of a split, or very effective IMO.  Look into something more diverse, there is push/pull, westside, max ot, etc.  Or come up with your own.
> 
> I change mine, even when results dont stagnate.  Dont you get sick of doing the same shit over, and over?  Do what you want.. I am only trying to help, by offering suggestions.



It just doesn't sound like he wants to change his routine.  I change my routine periodically to keep things interesting, but it certainly isn't necessary to see results.  That was my point.




			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Sheer boredome (sp?), stimulation, rejuvination, shock and starting a new routine is always exciting and challenging. Come on, we are BB's and we all love a challenge



Agreed.  However, as I said, it just doesn't sound to me like he wants to change his routine right now.  As well, he did just make a fairly drastic change by moving from super high volume to high intensity.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

Monday, December 9th 2004 

*Biceps & Triceps:*

E-Z Bar Curls:
16 x 85
9 x 90

Hammer Curls:
10 x 45 lb dumbells
12 x 40 lb dumbells

Dips:
25 lbs x 12
25 lbs x 10 + 10 negatives

Cable Pushdowns:
20 x 100
15 x 110

Skullcrushers (super set..ted with standing barbell tricep extensions):
8 x 50
7 x 50 + 4 x 40

Solid workout today.  I was real sore as of last night and was seriously considering switching todays workout to saturday but I was able to sneak it in this morning.  It had to be the creatine that did it, because I was dead.

My biceps were the real sore part, as there was no soreness in my triceps.  I cut out two sets from my bicep portion, and did an even total of ten sets altogether.

I hit my triceps real hard today.  I took the advice and kept my elbows real close as I believe Flex recommended.  My tris were dieing, which was great to see.

Day 2 of creatine went well although I am still unsure of the correct dose to take.  I will copy my post from the supplement thread upon completion and post it here aswell.

Good bicep sets, great tricep sets.  A solid end to the week.  I am very seriously considering creating a four day split as opposed to the five days I currently am doing after I am off the creatine in a few weeks.

Over thanksgiving, I took that thursday off, and that friday morning was one of the best workouts I've had since switching to HIT.

I also might just change the days I work if thats possible to wednesday and saturday and instead workout on fridays.  We'll see, I have some big decisions to make in the not so distant future.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

I may have found out why I responded well to creatine monohydrate when I traded last year, and that is because I used a table spoon as opposed to the recommended "heaping teaspoon."

Yes, I know, Im an idiot, I mixed up the "p" and the "b."

All I want to know before I head off to the gym here shortly, and I'll be searching for it immediately after posting this, but how much protein do you take?

Last year I took a table spoon before working out, and one table spoon after working out.

Yesterday, I took a teaspoon before working out, and one teaspoon after working out.

How much do you guys take?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 9, 2004)

I take 10 grams a day


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I take 10 grams a day


10 grams is measured how?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Just incase you missed it.. its 2 heaping tsp.

I take 3-5grams a day CEE.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Just incase you missed it.. its 2 heaping tsp.
> 
> I take 3-5grams a day CEE.


okay thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

I wanted to post this before I lost track.  I was looking over my license today for the first time in a while, and it read "5'4 115."  That is nearly 25 pounds in a little over a year.

Is 25 pounds in a year good or what?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I wanted to post this before I lost track.  I was looking over my license today for the first time in a while, and it read "5'4 115."  That is nearly 25 pounds in a little over a year.
> 
> Is 25 pounds in a year good or what?



Hell yeah.  Unfortunately, those are beginner gains.  You want ever see them again, unless perhaps you start doing anabolics.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

I've gained 10lbs in the last 5-6weeks from bulking   But I was close to this weight before.


----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 10, 2004)

Workouts are looking solid bud! Keep it up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Looking good in here Sox, got some good people helping you out!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hell yeah. Unfortunately, those are beginner gains. You want ever see them again, unless perhaps you start doing anabolics.


I am still only 5'5 and haven't hit a growth spurt.  My hope is that by the time I graduate high school I can have hit that growth spurt and grow to about 5'8.  In doing so putting on twenty more pounds isn't out of the question in my opinion.

Thanks for stopping by CP.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I've gained 10lbs in the last 5-6weeks from bulking  But I was close to this weight before.


I find it hard to believe your not gaining more with the way you eat.  I wish I had time slots throughout the day in school where I could eat as much as you.

Thanks for coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking solid bud! Keep it up.


Thanks Mike.  I seem to be getting most of the quirks down.  When I first started doing an HIT based routine, I couldn't believe by any means that doing ten total sets would hurt and make me more sore than doing 30-40 sets.

I'm loving it.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here Sox, got some good people helping you out!


Everyone's been a huge help on IM.  From Jodi to DD, to just about everybody.  I love the interaction you have with the same people on a daily basis where on other boards its quite different and you don't know who to listen to or ignore.

I'm loving IM, and hopefully this website can help me get to where I want to be.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2004)

Sunday, December 12th 2004 

*Legs*

Squat:
12 x 165 
15 x 155

Deadlift:
20 x 185

SLDL:
12 x 185

Dumbell Step-ups:
10 x 45 lb dumbells

Leg Extension (machine):
13 x 137.5
12 x 150 + 10 x 125

Calf Raise (machine):
25 x 175
20 x 200

I thought with the creatine I could move up to 165 and feel comfortable.  That was false.  That extra five pounds from last week actually put a real good amount of stress on my knees and made it real hard to hit my squats as hard as I had the week before.

I had some good leg extensions, hit my calfs hard aswell.  I tried doing the SLDL's and like squats, I think I did too much weight.  I can't be to upset this week because I was trying some new things, and believe by having an average day today, that next week I'll have a real good leg day.

I can't wait to get to the gym tommorow.  I really want to have a nice week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 13, 2004)

Monday, December 13th 2004

*Chest:*

Bench Press:
6 x 150 +5 negatives 
7 x 140 +5 negatives
3 x 135 (concluding set; 30 seconds after completion of second set) 

Incline Bench Press:
6 x 115
7 x 110

Decline Bench Press: 
8 x 125
10 x 115

Flat Bench, Dumbell Press:
failed on 6 x 45's

Incline Bench, Dumbell Press:
5 x 45's

Cable Flies:
10 x 160
12 x 140 + 10 x 120

Close Grip Bench Press:
0 x 105 +5 negatives
2 x 95 +5 negatives w/ spotter

Another inconsistent day. I have some great sets and some bad sets, and it's really getting frustrating. My sets on the bench were phenominal, both close grip at the end and the regular at the beginning. 

The flies were solid, moved up weight and all. 

The dumbell excercises sucked, and the inclines and declines sucked aswell.

I know its all about patience until you find what works for you, but its really getting frustrating being so inconsistent in the gym. After Christmas, I will look to switch up my routine a bit and cancel out the excercises that I have succeeded on and those that I have failed on.

I will also look to cut down to four days of training per week instead of the current five.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice looking workouts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Nice looking workouts.


I'm trying.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing how much better your workouts get when you don't work out 5 straight days


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to seeing how much better your workouts get when you don't work out 5 straight days


You got a little while until that happens.  Like I said, after the holidays.  

I am still debating what exactly to do, if that makes sense.  I don't know what to combine.

I think i'll do a regular chest and back day, and then a light bicep/tricep day added into my shoulder workout.  I'm still debating.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2004)

Tuesday, December 7th 2004 

*Back:*

Weighted Pull-ups:
11 x 30 + 10 negatives

Barbell Row:
12 x 155
15 x 135

Lat Pulldown (machine):
12 x 150
12 x 220 (close grip)

Cable Pull Row (machine):
12 x 165 
14 x 150

Dumbell Bent Over Row:
10 x 65
15 x 55

I had an alright workout today.  I haven't seen much of a gain with the creatine, but sooner or later it will hit.  I had real solid and quick day.  Back days always pull me out of my slumps, I love them.

Anyways, Its getting late, but I felt the need to post this.  see you tommorow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2004)

Wednesday, December 15th 2004 

*Shoulders & Traps*

Upright Rows:
15 x 90 + 10 x 80

Shoulder Press:
10 x 45 lb dumbell
7 x 50 " "

Standing Military Press:
6 x 90
5 x 95

Shoulder Shrugs:
20 x 155
12 x 170 + 8 x 170 (lost grip, picked it right back up and finished off the set)

Lateral Raise (Machine):
8 x 70 + 4
9 x 65 + 4

Burnout Smith Machine Overhead Press, Negatives Only:
10 x 140
8 x 160

I actually had a real solid workout day today.  A bit chatty at the gym, but I managed to work through it.  I hit my shoulders hard, especially on the smith machine work I had.  I also bumped up to the 50 pound dumbells which is an accomplishment.

I think the last year-plus has taken a toll on my body in terms of working out five days a week.  I will look forward to cutting it down to four.

I have decided to go back, chest, legs, and then group up shoulders, biceps, and triceps.  It will be a sunday-monday-wednesday-thursday routine.  I might do abs on that tuesday I have off aswell.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

Good looking workout.  I like the negatives at the end.  Those must've been killer.

Also, I think that split looks good.  I've never head of a split like that; tell me how it works out.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good looking workout. I like the negatives at the end. Those must've been killer.
> 
> Also, I think that split looks good. I've never head of a split like that; tell me how it works out.


I love the negatives.  I absolutely love them.  They absolutely burnout my shoulders, chest, etc. there excellent.

I fully believe in working out more days than you have off throughout the week.  Obviously trying to cut down from 5 to 4 seems to be the only option.

I will be glancing over more of these journals over the weekend to get a good variation of what I will be doing.  I am still unsure of how I am going to cut down from five days to four.  It seems like I will be leaving out some excercises, something I don't want to do at all.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey bud.. you could always create A days and B days.  That way you can vary your exercises weekly, and you wont miss out on too many when you cut the volume down.  And have you thought about training 2 on/1 off/2 on/2 off?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey bud.. you could always create A days and B days. That way you can vary your exercises weekly, and you wont miss out on too many when you cut the volume down. And have you thought about training 2 on/1 off/2 on/2 off?


I am not to familiar with the A and B days, but as far as the "2on/1off/2on/2off" goes, that is what my new split will look like.

S-M-W-T are on days, T-F-S are off days.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Cool.  Ok, quick example..

Chest - A day:
Incline BB
Flat DB 
Flat flye

Chest - B day:
Flat BB
Incline DB
Cable x-over

Or something similar.. Just switch them out each week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2004)

Thats definitly an interesting approach, but.. I really have some excercises that I consider "cornerstones" of the workout.  For instance a chest day wouldn't be complete if flat bench wasn't included.

I might be able to do something like:

A:
Flat Bench
Incline Bench
Cable Flies

B:
Flat Bench
Decline Bench
Close Grip


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

No DB's?  And why are you doing CG bench on chest day


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2004)

I might keep my chest, legs, and back days as they are now with some possible minor tweaking.  My shoulder, bicep, and tricep days are really the ones causing me trouble.

Hmm...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No DB's? And why are you doing CG bench on chest day


My chest is to sore to do it on my bicep/tricep day.  There is no way I could do that.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Why not hit chest on Sun, and arm/shoulder on Thur then?  That should be plenty of time to recover..

Oh, and personally I dont like your split


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why not hit chest on Sun, and arm/shoulder on Thur then? That should be plenty of time to recover..
> 
> Oh, and personally I dont like your split


My gym is packed on weekends.  My back days keep me in the same area for the most part, so I really feel like the only successful day I could have on a sunday is either legs or back.

What isn't to like about it?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2004)

I'd really appreciate the answers, but im not going to lose sleep over you thinking my routine sucks.  I'll get back tommorow morning before school.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorry.. I am at work, so I get busy sometimes.  No need to get defensive.

Anyway.. I dont like the routine, its just never a routine that I would do.  IMO you are hitting too many BP too frequently for the amount of volume that your doing(bi's/tri's).  There are other things, but im not going to offer any more constructive criticism's.  Good luck with your routine


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry.. I am at work, so I get busy sometimes.  No need to get defensive.
> 
> Anyway.. I dont like the routine, its just never a routine that I would do.  IMO you are hitting too many BP too frequently for the amount of volume that your doing(bi's/tri's).  There are other things, but im not going to offer any more constructive criticism's.  Good luck with your routine



As long as he keeps the volume very low for biceps and triceps, I see nothing wrong with this split...  I did something very similar, although significantly different, with pretty good results in the past.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 16, 2004)

Split your body into 3 divisions (IE: Chest/Back, Legs/Abs, Arms/Shoulders) and alternate those workouts throughout the week.

Here's an example..

S-M-W-T  S-M-W-T
A  B  C  A  B  C  A  B

And so forth..


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry.. I am at work, so I get busy sometimes. No need to get defensive.
> 
> Anyway.. I dont like the routine, its just never a routine that I would do. IMO you are hitting too many BP too frequently for the amount of volume that your doing(bi's/tri's). There are other things, but im not going to offer any more constructive criticism's. Good luck with your routine


I wasn't getting defensive.  I was assuming you were talking about my five day split I currently use, and yes I know, it flat out sucks.  If you look around I think DD said it best that I am addicted to working out and although he wants me to cut down to three, I think it would be best for me to only cut down to four at this point in time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> As long as he keeps the volume very low for biceps and triceps, I see nothing wrong with this split... I did something very similar, although significantly different, with pretty good results in the past.


On a shoulder day, I can't imagine doing much more than 2-4 sets for biceps and 4-6 sets of triceps and considering my other days aren't "broke" yet, I'm not going to "fix" them just yet.

My shoulder, bicep, tricep day will be interesting.  I know that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Split your body into 3 divisions (IE: Chest/Back, Legs/Abs, Arms/Shoulders) and alternate those workouts throughout the week.
> 
> Here's an example..
> 
> ...


It could work, but I really don't like doing two things in the same week.  Like I said, with everything being mixed up, sundays are tough to work out at my gym.  It would have to be a leg or back day to get a solid workout in on sunday.

I'll definitly look into it, as im dieing to get this routine thing down for the count, atleast for a few months.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2004)

Thursday, December 16th, 2004

*Biceps & Triceps:

*E-Z Bar Curls:
15 x 90
6 x 95 + 5 85

Hammer Curls:
6 x 45 lb dumbells
10 x 40 lb dumbells

Dips:
25 lbs x 12 + 3 negatives

Cable Pushdowns:
20 x 100
15 x 110

Skullcrushers (super set..ted with standing barbell tricep extensions):
10 x 50
4 x 60 + 4 x 50

I had a real light day today, especially my biceps.  I hit my triceps real hard which was nice.  I tried going up with the skullcrushers and I ended up getting 4 reps of 60 which I thought was excellent.  I then simultaneously picked up the 50 pound bar and pulled out four of those aswell.

I had some good sets, and it was a real good finish to the week.  My excitement over cutting down to four days is really beginning to take over.  It's a real project for me, and I'll be taking everyones consideration, but I began outlining some things at the gym today which I thought was real fun.

My "advisory" at school won the canned food drive, don't know how, but we did.  Anyways we were given a free breakfast.  I ate only a little eggs, but the good part was they brought bottled waters and I managed to snag seven bottles.  It was a treat to have the bottled water as opposed to the tap for a change.. although I still had about a gallon of tap water on top of it, ha.

Anyways, Im listening to your guys advice, so keep it coming.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 16, 2004)

You still progressing every workout?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> You still progressing every workout?


I have been progressing, but not every workout.  Which is why the four day split came to be.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 20, 2004)

Just so you guys don't think I died over the weekend, I just thought I'd check in.  I am on vacation and not really getting as much internet time as I do at home.  I am still working out, which rocks, but because I had been working out without a rest week for quite some time, I decided to make this week a 50% week.

I did some rows and pulldowns on sunday, just benching today, will hit the legs tommorow with some squats, extensions and deads, etc.

I will begin the four day split next week, following christmas, and I am getting real excited to get back in the gym for some great workouts.

Today I hit 155 for four times on the bench today which was impressive.

Will check in daily.  Later guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2004)

This has been one of the toughest weeks ever.  As you may or may not know, I have been heading to the gym but really only to do some light weight training and showering and stuff like that.

I can only say one thing.  This is the hardest thing I have ever done.  I find myself when taking sips of my water counting to eight and considering it reps, or doing situps when im lieing down before falling asleep.

I am going crazy.  I can't wait to get to the gym next week and start fresh.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2004)

Well im back from vacation and dieing to hit the gym.  I have a chest day on tack which is real nice considering I did something to my back two days ago trying out the T-bar rows at the gym I use at my dads.

I will need some help with the t-bar rows when I go at them again on sunday.  I took a tylenol yesterday for the deadlifts i had in store but was unable to do them it hurt so bad, which in my opinion is a good thing.  It seems to have pretty much healed today, so im excited.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

It always feels great to hit the gym after a little layoff.  Kick some ass!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2004)

Wednesday, December 21st 2004

*Chest:*

Bench Press:
7 x 150 +3 negatives
5 x 155 +3 negatives 
4 x 135 (concluding set; 30 seconds after completion of second set) 

Incline Bench Press:
5 x 120

Decline Bench Press: 
5 x 135

Flat Bench, Dumbell Press:
failed on 6 x 55's

Cable Flies:
15 x 160
15 x 140

Close Grip Bench Press:
0 x 135 +5 negatives

Very good workout.  Very good.  I had gotten home and within twenty minutes I was on my way to the gym.  I was so pumped up all day, it was excellent.  

I also hit a new personal record hitting 5 reps of 155 which was a delight.  I had a good spotter today which really fulfilled the day.

I'll be back with some biceps and triceps tommorow.  Later guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It always feels great to hit the gym after a little layoff. Kick some ass!


It's excellent isn't it.  What a day.  This is one of those "FLEX" days where I'm just as high as all hell.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 31, 2004)

Thursday, December 30th, 2004

*Biceps & Triceps:*

E-Z Bar Curls:
15 x 95
8 x 90 + 6 x 85

Hammer Curls:
8 x 50 lb dumbells + 8 x 45

Cable Pushdowns:
20 x 100
15 x 110

Skullcrushers (super set..ted with standing barbell tricep extensions):
10 x 60
12 x 50

Forgot to post this up yesterday.  It was a very good last workout of the year 2004..  to many more..

Have a great new years guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2005)

Boy, what a miserable last three weeks.  I really want to lay it out for you guys, not for any simpathy, mainly just to tell myself that it happens from time to time, so here goes:

Christmas break at my school is two weeks.  Living with my divorced my mom, I go off to my dads every summer, winter, and spring.  I was out there for two weeks and although I was able to lift, it just wasn't the same.

I made it into a 50% week so that I could spend some time with my father, so I did half of the workour and it really felt good giving my body some rest.

My back day came and went with myself trying a new t-bar row machine at the gym I was dieing to try.  I went for it and really did a number on my back.  It's a definite pull or tear of some kind.

The injury doesn't effect my chest day, shoulder day, bicep & tricep day, besides deadlifts my leg day, and even some of my back day.  I felt that I would be able to work through it, and I have been doing fine.  For instance last week when I first got back, I murdered my chest with some excellent sets, to which I am still feeling it today.

I figured I would rest the weekend and be ready to hit the gym on sunday.  I was, and everything was great.  I hit my lats real hard.  On monday I did a shoulder day and hit my shoulders and delts real hard.  Today was a leg day and I hit my legs real hard too.

I don't know what my problem is but it seems like I have become depressed from losing some size and mass with the 50% weeks.  I hear all the time how you grow when you rest, I thought the 50% weeks would do nothing but good.  I am the smallest I have been in months, and I went back on creatine on sunday because I simply couldn't take being small, to which it has had some effect but not to what I was used to before I left.

I am to start my new routine next week and I can't wait, but more than that I can't wait to get my size and strength back.  Again, I don't write this to have you guys tell me "don't worry."  I get enough of that from my mom.  I write this simply to get me cheered up and get me on the right track to start my new routine next sunday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2005)

okay, maybe I need a boost of some kind.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

Bodybuilding isn't a process of constantly moving forward.  If it were, then everyone would be the size of Ronnie Coleman or Jay Cutler.  We, as humans, plateau, get injured, and get sick.  As well, it takes years to learn what it takes for your body to grow, and then your body changes once you apply the proper stimuli, and you have to learn it over again, at least to some degree.  It's all part of the game.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Bodybuilding isn't a process of constantly moving forward. If it were, then everyone would be the size of Ronnie Coleman or Jay Cutler. We, as humans, plateau, get injured, and get sick. As well, it takes years to learn what it takes for your body to grow, and then your body changes once you apply the proper stimuli, and you have to learn it over again, at least to some degree. It's all part of the game.


Thanks.  I don't know why its so important to me, but I need some assurance from someone other than my mom.  For some reason, being as big as I can be is all I want at this point in time.  I have always been a shy kid, and even with working out and people telling me im getting big, I just never saw it.  Again, thank you, it means quite a bit.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I don't know why its so important to me, but I need some assurance from someone other than my mom.  For some reason, being as big as I can be is all I want at this point in time.  I have always been a shy kid, and even with working out and people telling me im getting big, I just never saw it.  Again, thank you, it means quite a bit.



Remember, just eat like a horse.  After you finish eating like a horse, eat a horse.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Remember, just eat like a horse. After you finish eating like a horse, eat a horse.


I've upped my calories in my diet starting with this week.  I added some scrambled eggs with 50% egg beaters and 50% whites that I'm loving.

I feel just like a horse right now.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> okay, maybe I need a boost of some kind.



I don't think so.  You just need to buy an extra fridge and microwave to put in your room to accomodate all the food your will be eating.  Be careful complaining about losing weight over the holidays.  You'll make fatass endomorphs like myself angry!

Oh, and what Cowpimp said


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> I don't think so. You just need to buy an extra fridge and microwave to put in your room to accomodate all the food your will be eating. Be careful complaining about losing weight over the holidays. You'll make fatass endomorphs like myself angry!
> 
> Oh, and what Cowpimp said


I actually got a little mini fridge for christmas.  I am thinking about setting it up rather soon to put some snacks (chicken breasts, eggs, vegetables, fruits, etc.) for when I am unable to walk to the real fridge because of sore legs.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear that your last couple of weeks haven't been so great.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that your last couple of weeks haven't been so great.


If it was my own damn fault I would suck it up and start fresh and blah blah blah blah.  Because it isn't my fault I am just beyond angry.  I won't be back to where I was for about a month, its a reality that to be honest makes me want to throw up.

Thanks for stopping by though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, with this week in shambles, and the high that once was gone, I will not be posting this weeks workouts besides more than a few tidbits.

Today, I hate a short chest day to get back on track for next week to be ready to hit my chest once again on Monday, and I did excellent.

I hit five, and failed on the sixth with 160, a weight that I was maxing out at not to long ago.  With this downturn, my whole body has last that something in terms of size and apperance, but the strength is still there if not going up which is a definite good thing.  I also did three negatives of the 160 and I was feeling great.  DD will be proud to know that despite this three weeks of crap, I have moved up in weight and been successful, a trend I hope to stay on next week.

I will be excited to once and for all get my routine the way it should be, and I will lay it out sometime soon.  Thanks for sticking with me guys...

your freind,
Justin


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

whoa, cut the shit. one thousand posts!? What a milestone.

To many more.


----------



## simbh (Jan 5, 2005)

keep it up dude. And about your back. Give it some time to rest , its your best bet. I know how it feels to not being able to train cuz of an injury. But , it could hurt your path to bigness even more to make that injury even worse. So my advise is , continue training , but only so it doesn't make it worst . If you feel it becoming worse , stop right there and get some rest ! 

Oh ya , and congrats on those numbers(bench wise) , you doing pretty good dude , just keep it up.


----------



## Du (Jan 5, 2005)

Its been a while since Ive been around, but thats allowed me to see the change in your numbers. You havent given in and seem to have fallen into a dedicated routine. Keep it up boss, keep it up. 

Congrats on 1000.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> If it was my own damn fault I would suck it up and start fresh and blah blah blah blah.  Because it isn't my fault I am just beyond angry.  I won't be back to where I was for about a month, its a reality that to be honest makes me want to throw up.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by though.



Pfft, you're only 17.  You have your whole life to accomplish your goals.  Sometimes you have to think of things in retrospect.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> keep it up dude. And about your back. Give it some time to rest , its your best bet. I know how it feels to not being able to train cuz of an injury. But , it could hurt your path to bigness even more to make that injury even worse. So my advise is , continue training , but only so it doesn't make it worst . If you feel it becoming worse , stop right there and get some rest !
> 
> Oh ya , and congrats on those numbers(bench wise) , you doing pretty good dude , just keep it up.


I definitly have just laid low on my back, and I think it will be ready for next week which is exciting.  I feel a slight discomfort but all seems to be well.  It was a bad idea to reagrivate it, but you live and learn.  Thanks for the congratulations, and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Its been a while since Ive been around, but thats allowed me to see the change in your numbers. You havent given in and seem to have fallen into a dedicated routine. Keep it up boss, keep it up.
> 
> Congrats on 1000.


I have definitly jumped in numbers with changing to an HIT based routine.  I've really hit my body hard, and I was loving every minute of it until now.  I'll be back and running next week with my new routine, and hopefully all will be well when I post a week from now.  Thanks for coming man.  I appreciate it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pfft, you're only 17. You have your whole life to accomplish your goals. Sometimes you have to think of things in retrospect.


It is definitly a good way to look at, and definitly some inspiration, but it hits me hard to lose quite a bit of size when at this point time all I want to do is get bigger and bigger.  I stated in another thread that I have terrible genetics, and I definitly believe that, as I can't seem to hold on muscle if I take a day off no less a week.

Again, its great to have people that have been there and done that, its a true inspiration.  I appreciate it the posts guys, thanks.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It is definitly a good way to look at, and definitly some inspiration, but it hits me hard to lose quite a bit of size when at this point time all I want to do is get bigger and bigger.  I stated in another thread that I have terrible genetics, and I definitly believe that, as I can't seem to hold on muscle if I take a day off no less a week.



I guarantee you that this is psychosomatic.  You are not going to lose a noticeable amount of muscle mass in one day, even if you lay in bed all day and don't eat a single morsel.

Don't worry, you will get bigger.  You don't become a top tier natural bodybuilder overnight.

Also, you should really start counting your calories if you don't already.  This will make a huge difference.


----------



## bruno (Jan 6, 2005)

hey justin, its evan(brunostro). you have gained alot since you first started your journal. keep it up bro. what your doing is working! You will be in that 100 pound club in no time at this pace. Ill start a journal once I can figure out how to get these pics scanned. Your first to see when I do. Keep at it bro. Talk to you soon


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

You cant make the 100lb club? Bwahahahaha


----------



## bruno (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You cant make the 100lb club? Bwahahahaha


lol good one bro


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I guarantee you that this is psychosomatic. You are not going to lose a noticeable amount of muscle mass in one day, even if you lay in bed all day and don't eat a single morsel.
> 
> Don't worry, you will get bigger. You don't become a top tier natural bodybuilder overnight.
> 
> Also, you should really start counting your calories if you don't already. This will make a huge difference.


I don't expect to become a top tier bodybuilder overnight, its more so that I didn't expect to lose so much weight from taking two fifty percent weeks where I was still working out.

I wish it was psychosomatic, but I have observed my body every way imaginable and even with the creatine there is probably an inch-plus off of each and every muscle on my body.  

It made for a good bicep/tricep workout today as I was dieing i'd look at myself and just start calling me a pussy and shit like that.  It worked, I busted out a few more reps and really hit my bis and tris hard.

Finally, I will begin counting my calories very soon.  I have been eating the same exact thing this entire school year on a daily basis so it really hasn't been a problem to me.  Since I don't get nearly as filled up as I once did from eating what I eat currently, I will be adding some more food to my daily intake starting next week as I will also most likely begin counting my calories, etc.

Thanks CP, your a good man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

bruno said:
			
		

> hey justin, its evan(brunostro). you have gained alot since you first started your journal. keep it up bro. what your doing is working! You will be in that 100 pound club in no time at this pace. Ill start a journal once I can figure out how to get these pics scanned. Your first to see when I do. Keep at it bro. Talk to you soon


Evan -- good to have you on here, my freind.  It's been alot of nagging for quite some time, but your doing yourself a great deed.  Get to know the guys, get your self situated and start up a journal, you'll love it here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You cant make the 100lb club? Bwahahahaha


No.  I cannont bench 100 pounds more than I weigh.  You can?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Easily.

And btw, I thought that was a typo.  I thought he meant the 1,000lb club.  Thats what we had in school, where 3 of the 4 lifts had to equal 1,000lbs.

4 lifts being: squat, clean, deadlift, bench.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Easily.
> 
> And btw, I thought that was a typo. I thought he meant the 1,000lb club. Thats what we had in school, where 3 of the 4 lifts had to equal 1,000lbs.
> 
> 4 lifts being: squat, clean, deadlift, bench.


At my high school we have the 100 pound club and the 1000 pound club.  The 100 lb club being just the bench, and the 1000 pound club is adding your max for your bench, squat, and hang clean.

How much do you weigh and how much do you bench?  When you first started lifting could you always bench alot?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

No, when I started lifting I was 145lbs and benched even less.  At my peak I was 197, and benched 310.  Now im 200, and dont know lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, when I started lifting I was 145lbs and benched even less. At my peak I was 197, and benched 310. Now im 200, and dont know lol


so there is hope for me to get my bench up and up, good to hear.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, but I have perfect genetics.  I just hurt myself too often. lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, but I have perfect genetics. I just hurt myself too often. lol


far too often, haha.  So you've built muscle fast from day one?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Yea, I add it real fast.  Gain fat slow, and lose it slow though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I add it real fast. Gain fat slow, and lose it slow though.


genetics piss me off.  some pricks are huge and dont deserve it. not that your one of those pricks or anything, haha.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Yea, no shit.. I actually COUNT all of my calories.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, no shit.. I actually COUNT all of my calories.


and counting calories is the key to success?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, moreso than ANYTHING else.  Diet is 90% of BB.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes, moreso than ANYTHING else. Diet is 90% of BB.


I agree but if I eat the same thing day in and day out, and have a general idea of where my stats (whats that word) are, is it still necessary?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

You mean macros(p/c/f)?  Up to a certian point, you will always make gains.. as long as your eating enough.  However, if you count your calories, and KNOW exactly what your putting into your body, then you can increase your weight without adding additional fat.. and better your gains.

Trust me, once you realize that monitoring your diet is THE most important, then you will se better gains than ever.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You mean macros(p/c/f)? Up to a certian point, you will always make gains.. as long as your eating enough. However, if you count your calories, and KNOW exactly what your putting into your body, then you can increase your weight without adding additional fat.. and better your gains.
> 
> Trust me, once you realize that monitoring your diet is THE most important, then you will se better gains than ever.


Macros, thats it.  Thanks.  I will make a project of it this weekend, thanks for the advice.

I was looking tonight where to find the nutritional facts for egg whites.  If I use just the whites, I can't add in all the fat and calories that the yolk has.  Fitday doesn't have it, do you know where I could find the proper macros for egg whites?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Why just whites?  Why dont you eat the whole egg?

maybe try www.calorieking.com


Depends on the size of the egg...
Generally a large egg (~55g) has 6 to 7g of protein, 5g fat.
An extra-large egg (~60g or over) will have 7-7.5g protein and 6g fat.

I believe with th yolk gone, its 0 fat, and less than half the protein..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why just whites? Why dont you eat the whole egg?
> 
> maybe try www.calorieking.com


There's a whole lot of fat in eating six whole eggs an hour before eating my cottage cheese.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

90% of your daily value in cholesterol!? jesus christ.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

I edited my post.  If you eat whole eggs, you would only need 3 or so, not 6.

And egg cholesterol DOESNT raise your cholesterol level


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I edited my post. If you eat whole eggs, you would only need 3 or so, not 6.


Thats true.  It'd probably save my mom some money, although I like to put a piece of swiss cheese to make it taste excellent which is why I chose to cut down on the fats by using only the whites.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> And egg cholesterol DOESNT raise your cholesterol level


Like I said, I'm still learning, you jackass.



EDIT: I can color code my sarcasm if you wish..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2005)

I just wanted to post the fact that I gained five pounds from sunday to thursday while on the creatine going from 141 to 146, and although my size hasn't come back yet it most definitly will next week.

My routine will be as followed starting next week:
Sunday - Legs
Monday - Back, traps
Tuesday - Abs (PreMier, if you could give me that ab routine I saw you share yesterday, it would be greatly appreciated)
Wednesday - Chest
Thursday - Shoulders, Biceps, Triceps

I can't imagine how refreshed I will be following my leg and back days for my chest day on wednesday with that day of rest.  It will be greatly needed.  I am pretty excited.  I will post indepth routines tommorow, but the night is over and im heading to bed.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.musclemedia.com/training/BootCamp.asp


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats the one, thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2005)

As I stated earlier, my back has been bothering me some, and I have a scheduled leg day tommorow in which I do deadlifts.  I skipped deadlifts last week after I tried doing them, and I am wondering if I should skip them again tommorow as I am still hurting today.

Would an Advil help?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2005)

You shouldn't do exercises if they hurt you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

I hate to keep getting this injury back, but I hate being unable to do deadlifts. eh..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

*Getting Back On Track*
Sunday, January 9th 2005

*Legs*

Squat:
15 x 170 + 3
15 x 160 + 3

SLDL:
15 x 135
16 x 155

Leg Extension (machine):
15 x 143.75
15 x 137.5

Calf Raise (machine):
25 x 210 + 25 x 230 + 25 x 230 + 25 x 210 (10 second pauses inbetween)

If there was ever a day inwhich I needed a good workout, it was today, and all this week basically.  I was hesitant to make the switch to four days this week because I am in a panic, for lack of a better term, when talking about the two weeks I had basically taken off over winter break.

With that being said, I had an absolutely brilliant leg day.  I went up in weight in terms of my squats, felt comfortable doing SLDL's for the first time in a couple weeks, and really hit my calves and just all around entire legs hard.

I have one minor problem with squating in general, but I really did a number on my legs jumping from a struggling 165 to a determined 170.  It almost feels as if in terms of strength taking the time off was beneficial, although we all know by now that the size is still not there.  Following my first set, I had another kick ass set that did it in for my legs and really set the tone for the entire workout.  That minor problem I was referring to is my asthma.  When I am doing heavy squats, and my back is sort of hunched over, my lungs close up tighter than normal.  With that, I am unable to breath properly during the lift and need to take a deep breath before I do each and every rep.  Not a big deal, but it sort of hinders my squats in general, or atleast it makes me take longer doing them.

What else.  I went to GNC today because I had to buy some creatine because I had run out.  The prices there are just insane, luckily I went when there was a sale.  In the future I will always be purchasing supplements online.  It was orginally 21.99 for 500 grams of creatine mono luckily it had been marked down to where I got it for 13.

Finally, today I am making a project for myself to get my calories and macros and such in check.  I am about halfway done, and will post my daily diet routine here possibly later tonight.  I have a back day scheduled for tommorow, followed by a kickass ab day on tuesday and I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

Here are my macros for today, obviously a sunday.  3300 calories is pretty good, on school days my calories are more in the 3500 range but I will be looking to up it more and more as time goes on.

Thoughts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2005)

I forgot to add the six fish oil caps I eat daily to fitday, so my poly and mono fats are real low.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

Monday, January 10th 2005 

*Back & Lats:*

Weighted Pull-ups:
9 x 35 + 10 negatives

Barbell Row:
15 x 155
12 x 175

Shrugs:
15 x 155
10 x 185 + 5 x 135

EZ Bar Upright Rows:
12 x 90 + 10 x 80

Lat Pulldown (machine):
12 x 160
8 x 230 + 5 x 220 (close grip; consecutively)

Cable Pull Row (machine):
10 x 172.5 
10 x 157.5

Dumbell Bent Over Row:
15 x 55

I had a rather good workout today which is a definite treat.  I am doing another week of creatine because I started to notice some gains today, whether it just be what I used to have coming back or the creatine, I am not sure, but I am going to run another couple of weeks to see the progress.

I will update more tonight, but I am going to lie down/nap for a little bit.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 10, 2005)

338 grams of protein?  Why are you taking that much protein, you're outdoing me by at least 75 grams


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v448/jhot283/macros.bmp


  You had a little time to burn in school?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> 338 grams of protein? Why are you taking that much protein, you're outdoing me by at least 75 grams


Fitday also counts protein from oats, breads, etc. that I was told shouldn't count for your protein intake.  I never really understood how it was that high, it doesn't make much sense, but I can't imagine eating over 3000 calories without that much protein.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You had a little time to burn in school?


Thankfully fitday.com did that for me, although I think I have given up on school.  Today, I failed a math test that I spent a half hour studying for last night and forty minutes studying for today during school.

I wish there was a High Intensity Studying program that I could get on.  I have no problem staying in the gym an hour, but I can't stand studying for more than 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

What kind of math?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> What kind of math?


Today I had a test on finding perfect squares, quadratic formulas, the determinent, and other crap.

f(x) = 7x² - 11x + 14

^^^
That stuff I understand, its the other crap thats hard.


----------



## bruno (Jan 10, 2005)

I sucked at that stuff. Dropped the course since i had the required amount of credits to pass already. Your diet stats look good now knowing you have the fish oil caps. keep it up bro. You are on the right path for insane growth.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

bruno said:
			
		

> I sucked at that stuff. Dropped the course since i had the required amount of credits to pass already. Your diet stats look good now knowing you have the fish oil caps. keep it up bro. You are on the right path for insane growth.


I might have to do that.  I just don't get it and its the most frustrating thing I have ever done in my life.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2005)

Today was the first day of rest I have had on a tuesday since high school has started most likely.  It's such an odd feeling, but hopefully I will be able to see some added size ASAP with the added rest.  I have had two excellent workouts with my leg day on sunday and my back day yesterday.  It will be a treat to go into my chest day well rested.

Today, I had a craving for the gym, so I went and did some forearms and abs, and called it a day.  I have decided on turning tuesday into a permanent forearms and abs day although today I did quite a bit of experimenting.

I tried quite a few different ab exercises, did some cable wrist curls which felt alot more comfortable than dumbells are barbells.

Thats pretty much it for today.  I am beyond excited for my chest day tommorow.  I hope to continue the trend.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2005)

Wednesday, January 12th 2005

*Chest & Triceps:*

Bench Press:
4 x 165 +4 negatives
5 x 160 +3 negatives 
_5 x 135 (concluding set; 30 seconds after completion of second set)_ 

Incline Bench Press:
6 x 120 + 4 x 115

Decline Bench Press: 
5 x 140 + 4 x 135

Cable Flies:
15 x 160
12 x 180

Close Grip Bench Press:
1 x 115 +4 negatives
 
Cable Pushdowns:
12 x 120
15 x 110

Skullcrushers (super set..ted with standing barbell tricep extensions): 
5 x 50

I had a solid day, but one of those days that could have been better.  It was a "gametime" decision to add triceps to my chest day, but when I was done with my chest workout after 25-30 minutes, I figured it would be the right choice considering a shoulder, bicep, and tricep day would take 40-45 minutes.

My elbows still hurt, so I bagged the skullcrushers as a whole.  I did some nasty pushdowns, and I could feel my triceps being burned throughout all my benching sets.

I decided instead of doing two sets of incline one week and two sets of decline the next to do one set of rest-pause sets for both.  I really feel an effectiveness when I do rest-pauses on inclines and declines so that seemed like the right thing to do.

I bagged the dumbell work aswell.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

I woke up this morning in shock that my shoulders were real sore from the one incline set I did yesterday.  Thats going to be a problem in the future with shoulders one day after chest.

I will do a light shoulder day today to see how I feel, 2-4 sets total.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

*Getting Back On Track*
Thursday, January 13th 2005

*Biceps & Shoulders:

*E-Z Bar Curls:
15 x 95
15 x 85

Hammer Curls:
8 x 50 lb dumbells + 6 x 45
8 x 45 lb dumbells + 8 x 40

Shoulder Press:
10 x 45 lb dumbell

Burnout Smith Machine Overhead Press, Negatives Only:
8 x 155

Lateral Raise (Machine):
6 x 75 + 6 x 70

I had a real solid workout day today for having shoulders that were as tired as all hell.  I hit my biceps real hard, and surprisingly with the lighter weight hit my shoulders hard aswell.

Just to verify, I don't do full on 15 reps of 95 on the ez bar curls.  I got to nine, took a breather by resting the bar on my knees, and then picked it up for six more.  I find it that I really start to work into excruciating muscular failure when I do so.

Not much else to say.  DD, you were right.  I am loving every minute of having this four day split as opposed to the five day split.  I noticed a more tight/defined look in my abs after only one one week of having a devoted ab day.  My abs have always been a plus, but I have seriously lacked with them on the five day split.  I am looking forward to having some sick abs as soon as possible.


----------



## bruno (Jan 15, 2005)

Your probably going to want to put your shoulders on a different day to have them recover more before training them after chest. Im really looking forward to seeing some pics. you have come such a long way from when you started. Keep up the great work Justin!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks my man.  I have been debating when and how to do them for weeks.  I just don't know when to do them.  I was thinking I might go back to putting my triceps together with my biceps and some shoulder work on my chest day.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

I saw some excellent gains with the creatine when I took it last year.  Literally, just phenominal gains.  Since going back on it, I have yet to see the gains I was used to seeing when I was on it last year.

I used to use a tablespoon instead of a teaspoon which I take now out of pure stupidity, so the massive results I was recieving was because of the massive dosage I was taking.

With that being said, I want the massive results.  Do you suggest I up the dosage?  Do you think I should maybe run a loading phase for a week?  Thoughts?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

I hate to keep bumping this, but I'd really like some thoughts on the question asked above before the night ends.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 15, 2005)

I think there is little to no chance of harm from upping the dosage.  I believe the worst that could happen is that you might waste a little of your creatine.  Big deal.  Creatine is cheap.  10g/day or more is not at all uncommon.  Load if you want to, I don't know if it will make a difference.  Try it both pre and post workout and maybe throw in a bit more at other times of high insulin for good measure.  Shotgun approach!  

Have you made absolutely certain that all other factors that might have effected your gains from last year to this one were held constant and creatine dosage was the only difference.  If not, look to see what else might have changed since then.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I saw some excellent gains with the creatine when I took it last year. Literally, just phenominal gains. Since going back on it, I have yet to see the gains I was used to seeing when I was on it last year.
> 
> I used to use a tablespoon instead of a teaspoon which I take now out of pure stupidity, so the massive results I was recieving was because of the massive dosage I was taking.
> 
> With that being said, I want the massive results. Do you suggest I up the dosage? Do you think I should maybe run a loading phase for a week? Thoughts?


What kind of creatine did you take? More specifically - did you take it with any form of sugar? 

Im not sure about the whole tablespoon/teaspoon idea..... But its a good idea to run creatine in general, no doubt about that. You should run about 5g before lifting and another 5g after lifting. Id suggest taking it with grape juice each time. Thats what I do, and it works great for me. 

As for loading, youll find a lot of arguments about that. If you maintain at about 5mg per day for about a month, youll get to a certain saturation level. If you load for a week, youll to about the same level. 

I suggest you load. Take about 20-25 g per day for about a week, ensuring some of that is taken before and after lifting. After about a week, drop down to ten per day.

Check out the section Darden had on creatine and loading, its pretty well written. His suggestion of actually how to do it is a pretty good idea. He suggests using a thermos and a sports bottle with a straw, and drinking from it througout the day. Check it out, its toward the end of the book.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Have you made absolutely certain that all other factors that might have effected your gains from last year to this one were held constant and creatine dosage was the only difference. If not, look to see what else might have changed since then.


Good advice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

Excellent advice, you too.  As far as I know, my diet seems to be the same, in fact I have upped my calories and starting taking some EFA's and other things this year which is why it is odd that it worked so well last year and is barely working this year.

I currently take five grams pre-workout and five games post-workout.  I am thinking I will take 10 grams prior and ten grams post for a week starting tommorow and then go back to the regular dosage.

Also Du, I will definitly check that out.  I am surprised I don't remember it well, I must have read it when I wasn't on creatine and breezed through it.  In one ear, out the other on that article I am guessing.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.


Anytime.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2005)

*Getting Back On Track
*Sunday, January 16th 2005

*Legs*

Squat:
12 x 175 + 8
12 x 165 + 8

Deadlift:
10 x 175 + 10

SLDL:
10 x 155 + 10

Leg Extension (machine):
10 x 150 + 10 x 143.75
15 x 137.5

Calf Raise (machine):
25 x 250 + 25 x 230 + 25 x 230 + 25 x 210 (10 second pauses inbetween)

Excellent workout today.  I find that when the Patriots, Red Sox, Boston College or whomever have a big game to play that I put myself in those shoes.  After failing at twelve both times, I had only thought I would be able to get to +3 for a total of 15.  Instead I told myself the Patriots would lose if I didnt get to a total of 18, and then I said to myself that if I didnt get to twenty that they would lose next week in Pittsburgh.  I got there and boy did it feel good.  My heart literally felt like it was going to come through my chest, and it was an excellent overall feeling.  

My only concern is that I literally cannot breath after my sets of squats because of my asthma so to complete the two sets it takes 5-6 minutes per set which takes a good portion of my workout slotted time.

I didnt do the heaviest sets of deads, but I'm slowly grasping back up to the 205 I once was at.  

By the way, V player.. I am really hitting my calves hard by doing that 100 rep thing.  I think I will continue doing that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

I have decided on coupling up chest and shoulders instead of chest and triceps.  My shoulders were far to burned out last thursday after my chest day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

*Getting Back On Track*
Monday, January 17th 2005 

*Back & Traps:*

Weighted Pull-ups:
9 x 35 + 8 negatives (held for 10 seconds instead of 5 until the last one where I held for 25)

Barbell Row:
12 x 165
12 x 155

Shrugs:
12 x 185
15 x 165 + 5 x 135

EZ Bar Upright Rows:
15 x 90 + 12 x 80

Lat Pulldown (machine):
11 x 164.5
10 x 240 (close grip; consecutively)

Cable Pull Row (machine):
10 x 180 
12 x 155

Dumbell Bent Over Row:
12 x 55 + 3

I had a real good workout today. It was a little longer than usual as I had to wait a few machines out with the holiday and everyone at the gym, etc. I really hit my lats hard on the barbell rows, weighted pull ups, and pretty much all my lifts. I have no complaints today besides the time spent in the gym.

I have upped my doses of creatine with the help from Du, and will hopefully be seeing some of the results I saw last year when I took it. 

I've got my forearms and ab day tommorow. Hopefully I'll be getting my ab and forearm day perfected aswell.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

Your rows are very impressive for your bodyweight.  As you progress, you are probably going to see some excellent back development.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Your rows are very impressive for your bodyweight. As you progress, you are probably going to see some excellent back development.


My back has always been a sticking point for me.  I realized last week that I was outdoing some guy who is as relgious as I in terms of getting to the gym on the lat pulldown machine by over forty pounds.  I was pretty impressed with myself on that, I can't say that I have ever been impressed any other way.

Also, CP... Do you think its alright that I do about 12 in good perfect form, and then about 3 more in rather bad form?  It's not like its bad form to the point im going to hurt myself, but im referring to when you no longer can hold at the top of the row.  Does that make sense?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Also, CP... Do you think its alright that I do about 12 in good perfect form, and then about 3 more in rather bad form?  It's not like its bad form to the point im going to hurt myself, but im referring to when you no longer can hold at the top of the row.  Does that make sense?



I pretty much never hold the bar at the top of a row.  I jerk my torso up slightly with every repetition so that I can move more weight.  The amplitude of my change in torso position is only a couple of inches, but it's noticeable.  Occasionally I really shrug out the last repetition or so.  However, if I do that, I will attempt to do the same weight and number of repetition the following week with tighter form.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I pretty much never hold the bar at the top of a row. I jerk my torso up slightly with every repetition so that I can move more weight. The amplitude of my change in torso position is only a couple of inches, but it's noticeable. Occasionally I really shrug out the last repetition or so. However, if I do that, I will attempt to do the same weight and number of repetition the following week with tighter form.


Okay, that makes sense.  I'll begin doing that from now.  Thanks.


----------



## Du (Jan 18, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I have no complaints today besides the time spent in the gym.


Never thought Id see you type that....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Never thought Id see you type that....


I dont have any problem with it, but the fact that I was reaching back to old habits being in the gym for close to an hour is what I was dissapointed about.  We all know how much I enjoy lifting.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2005)

I will be posting my off day later tonight, but it is a finals week so im hitting the books currently.  I thought that just maybe I'd be able to get a little help, maybe some insight out of my IM buddies.  so here goes:

*I, Too
*Langston Hughes

I, too, sing America.

I am the darker brother.
They send me to eat in the kitchen
When company comes,
But I laugh, 
And eat well, 
And grow strong.

Tommorow, 
I'll be at the table
When company comes.
Nobody'll dare
Say to me, 
"Eat in the kitchen,"
Then.

Besides,
They'll see how beautiful I am
And be ashamed--

I, too, am America.


*Quote:* _Langston Hughes'_ vision of African-America social progress is captured in his poem "I, too." In the poem, Hughes envisions a future in which African-Americans will be able to declare in the end:

_*I, too, am America"*_

Do the events of the Civil Rights movement, and the reforms that follow bear out Hughes' statement? Can African-Americans declare, that they too are America? What elements go into making an American according to Hughes? What did Hughes think African-Americans had to gain in order to declare that they were too American?​
This is the essay question I will be having to answer tommorow morning. If you could by any chance just give me a couple pointers, maybe a basis to the question being asked, etc. it would be greatly appreciated. 

I appreciate all that you can do, anything and everything is appreciated.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Date of the poem please.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2005)

1951


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Im going to answer briefly.  This is my take on it.


			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Do the events of the Civil Rights movement, and the reforms that follow bear out Hughes' statement?


Yes.



> Can African-Americans declare, that they too are America?


Ofcourse.  Anyone that is born here, is an American.. and they prefer to be called 'black americans'.  Not african.



> What elements go into making an American according to Hughes?


Someone who is accepted.  The family table is a strong way to show that.  Not just anyone can eat at the family table, and doing so, would make him part of the family.  How much more 'accepted' can you get?



> What did Hughes think African-Americans had to gain in order to declare that they were too American?


 I would answer same as above Q.  

Thats my take.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks PreMier.  I am currently just looking for some basic ideas, thats a big help.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2005)

*Getting Back On Track
*Tuesday, January 18th 2005 

*Abs & Forearms*

Still another worthless day.  I don't know what it is, but for whatever reason, I just can't seem to have the same motivation for abs and forearms as I do for my other body parts.  The ironic part being that my abs are excellent.  All I can say is I am excited to the gym tommorow.  I've got a nasty chest day, I will not be adding weight this week but each day for the last week I have been dieing to get about that four reps for 165 status I currently have.  I'll get there tommorow, it is an absolute goal of mine, as I want to continue to move up to atleast 175 before I have to break the plateau.

I was thinking next week I will begin to just do abs at home.  I have some weights, I have a bar for forearms, and it saves me an hour because on tuesdays I have to walk to the gym, not to mention in the freezing cold.

I have the stick with the weight dangling where you spin it up.  I used to do those all the time, and loved them.  Are they a good forearm excercise?  I would assume so especially since I can add weight.

Well anyways, I am just taking a breather from studying.  I will be heading off to be here shortly hopefully.  Think of me writing my fucking paper tommorow at 10 and then heading to math at noon.  I have my lunch planned out for the half hour inbetween tests, so I think im all set.  Im obviously going to have to make a couple fill me ups in terms of water but thats SOP.


----------



## bruno (Jan 19, 2005)

that rope exercies you were talking about is excellent for the forearms if you have the equipment to do it. I use to do it but the thing i used always broke the rope. There were some sharp edges or soemthing that wore it down but when i did it i got excellent pumps. Good luck with finals Justin. I remember those days. just coming for an hour and a hal and then having another in a couple of hours later. Good times but long tests. Talk to you soon.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2005)

Wednesday, January 19th 2005

*Chest & Shoulders:*

Bench Press:
5 x 165 +5 negatives
5 x 155 +5 negatives 
_5 x 135 (concluding set; 30 seconds after completion of second set)_ 


Incline Bench Press:
6 x 120 + 4 x 115
 

Decline Bench Press: 
5 x 140 + 4 x 135


Cable Flies:
15 x 160
12 x 180

Shoulder Press:
3 x 45 lb dumbell

Burnout Smith Machine Overhead Press, Negatives Only:
8 x 155
8 x 135

Lateral Raise (Machine):
8 x 75 + 8 x 70

I am posting yesterdays workout, a frustrating one at that, but I have to post the good ones and the bad ones, I can't just avoid it all together. This 165 on the bench has killed me for the second week in a row and its starting to get frustrating. On top of that, for whatever reason, my shoulders were extremely weak. I really think at this point I am to high when I do my inclines and am more so hitting my shoulders than my chest. I will fix that.

I will post todays workout aswell here shortly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2005)

bruno said:
			
		

> that rope exercies you were talking about is excellent for the forearms if you have the equipment to do it. I use to do it but the thing i used always broke the rope. There were some sharp edges or soemthing that wore it down but when i did it i got excellent pumps. Good luck with finals Justin. I remember those days. just coming for an hour and a hal and then having another in a couple of hours later. Good times but long tests. Talk to you soon.


Thanks, my man.  I've got my last final tommorow morning, and can't wait to get them over with and get a clean slate for the final semester that matters.  

I loved that excercise when I used to do them, surprisingly I saw some good defintion and size in my forearms so I will begin to do them.

Get on here man, IM is the best site on the internet.  Keep on checking in.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2005)

Thursday, January 20th 2005

*Biceps & Triceps:

*E-Z Bar Curls:
15 x 100
15 x 95

Hammer Curls:
8 x 50 lb dumbells + 8 x 45
8 x 45 lb dumbells + 8 x 40

Cable Pushdowns:
12 x 120
15 x 110 + 5 x 110

I had a real good bicep and tricep day today.  Great finish to a week that got sort of depressing after my excellent leg and back workouts.  I hit 15 for 100 on the E-Z bar curls which was a gain in weight.  I also upped my reps on the + 8 x 45 on the Hammer Curls which is a good feeling aswell.

The skullcrushers were again dissapointing as my elbow still has not healed.  I will have to incorporate some other tricep excercise as I move forward towards next week, but I have begun thinking about switching my split, so I could have all fixed by the end of the weekend.

I bought the grape juice, peapod who delivers the groceries to my house gave us the wrong grape juice, one that didnt say all natural nor did it say no sugar added.  I hope that still works, but for the time being I only used eight ounces for the high sugar content and then diluted it with water.  I am done with my loading phase with the creatine, so I will be back to the regular doses for now.

I tried my first sweet potato today, and damn, it wasn't bad at all.  I put some splenda on it and it tasted excellent.  

I had no final today, as I had a pretty excruciating day on wednesday, so I really got my sleep on.  I slept until two in the afternoon, getting over twelve hours of sleep.  Excellent, but I haven't even came close to my calorie intake because of it today.  That sucks, but I think the sleep was well needed.  I had been feeling tired for quite a while, I was energized today, which is probably why im up here early on friday morning aswell, ha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2005)

*Getting Back On Track
*Sunday, January 23rd 2005

*Legs*

Squat:
12 x 180 + 8 (died on the eighth)

Deadlift:
10 x 185 + 10

SLDL:
10 x 165 + 10

Leg Extension (machine):
15 x 143.75
15 x 137.5

Calf Raise (machine):
25 x 255 + 25 x 235 + 25 x 230 + 25 x 225 (10 second pauses inbetween)

Another good workout.  In true HIT fashion I only did one set of squats, mainly because I couldn't do another set when I tried.  It was a real waste of time, but I was real proud of my first set that all was well.  I seem to work well when some jackass is pushing me to finish up when I just arrived two minutes prior.

I warmed up today at the squat rack, and I was about to do my first set and this guy asked if he could do a quick set, and I told him I only had one set so I'd be done right away.  The kid talks to his other freind about me taking a while with my sets and how I am doing it all wrong, so I really wanted to stick it to him.  I did my twelve reps and was dieing, literally felt like I couldn't do anymore, but I really didn't want to be done to let that jackass do his thing.  So I put I pushed out eight more, dieing on the last one, and felt just absolutely great.  He takes my weight off and tells me, doesn't ask, but tells me that hes going to do his set.  I didnt challenge, hell I could barely stand up, so he did his set of 135 going nowhere near parallel and basically doing it just all wrong.  He did his one set and then left.  I hate idiots like that, pretty frustrating but I wasn't going to let anything mess me up after that excellent first set.

So DD, you'll be proud.  I did my one set, tried for the second about five minutes later and just physically couldn't do it, so I just went on to my deadlifts.  At the end of the workout, I didnt have that can't walk feeling like I normally do, but I really felt good, and thats what matters.

I had some good deadlift sets, the leg extensions were suspect, but the calve extensions were great.  Not much else to say here, I'll be at it again tommorow, this time doing back and tris, with wednesday being chest and traps, and thursday being biceps and shoulders.  I hope this weeks routine is the one that works best for me.  We'll see..


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

Sounds like a grueling workout.  Rest pause squats must be deadly...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds like a grueling workout. Rest pause squats must be deadly...


They are absolutely deadly.  I really only encorporated them because of my asthma, and they seem to be working real well.  I am going up in weight weekly, and I am hitting my legs just all out hard.  I seem to be getting some good size added to them, and the SLDL's that you suggested are working my hammies like a charm.

Your a true inspiration, CP.  Thanks for stopping by, its appreciated.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> They are absolutely deadly.  I really only encorporated them because of my asthma, and they seem to be working real well.  I am going up in weight weekly, and I am hitting my legs just all out hard.  I seem to be getting some good size added to them, and the SLDL's that you suggested are working my hammies like a charm.
> 
> Your a true inspiration, CP.  Thanks for stopping by, its appreciated.



I'm glad to hear the workouts are going well.  Also, I'm happy the SLDLs are working out for you.  They are one of my favorite leg exercises.

It's nice to hear that I actually inspire people, hehe.  You are very dedicated, and your hard work will pay off big time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear the workouts are going well. Also, I'm happy the SLDLs are working out for you. They are one of my favorite leg exercises.
> 
> It's nice to hear that I actually inspire people, hehe. You are very dedicated, and your hard work will pay off big time.


you give yourself too much credit, you inspire me because of that big ass bong you have in all of your pictures.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> you give yourself too much credit, you inspire me because of that big ass bong you have in all of your pictures.



Haha!  2 feet of pure glass with an ice catcher.  I have a second chamber attachment too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha! 2 feet of pure glass with an ice catcher. I have a second chamber attachment too.


Very nice, ha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2005)

Monday, January 24th 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
5 x 165
5 x 155
5 x 135 (_concluding set_)

Incline:
6 x 125 + 5 x 115

Decline:
5 x 140 + 5 x 140

Cable Flies:
10 x 180
15 x 160

EZ Bar Curls:
15 x 100 + 12 x 90

Hammer Curls:
10 x 45 lb dumbells + 8 x 40 lb dumbells

I had a real tough workout today.  Another one that can be contributed to that damn 165 on the bench.  I really thought I did myself a good deed pushing my back to thursday, and my chest day to monday.  My back was sort of sore today, as it was also last week, so I decided to push my chest and bicep day to today despite doing my bicep day last thursday aswell.  I think this helps me out big time in the future.  

Before I comment on my workout, something I am hesitant to do, I will just update the routine situation.  While my basketball is still intact, I will be doing a legs-chest/bicep-abs/forearms-shoulders/triceps-back/delts.  I really think this is the best routine I can possibly do, thanks to all of you guys who gave me some excellent ideas to come up with the routine that will work for me.

Back to the workout.  The 165 did it to me again.  It fucking just murdered me.  I have never had a face to face battle with anyone or anything, but this is definitly my first.  I went up there with so much determination, telling myself I could do that, but in the back of my head I still had that feeling that there wasn't a damn chance I was busting open.  I don't know what the hell I am doing, but my chest workouts have been lacking for the last three weeks because of this fucking weight.  I think I will go down to 160 next week to try and just salvage a good chest day before January ends.

I wasn't very intense today as it got me down, but I had some good sets with my chest, hit it relatively hard.  When I'm on creatine, I cut myself no slack in the gym, but seem to think otherwise outside of it, maybe even vice versa.  Nonetheless, tommorow is going to be a nasty day for me.  Not being able to go to the gym is going to be awful.  I can't wait until wednesday to hit my shoulders and triceps hard.

My bicep portion of my day was real good.  I had a reall good bicep day last thursday, and today was pretty similar.  The drop sets are really pushing me hard, and I'm enjoying them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2005)

I upped my calories starting this week.  I had some tuna and a piece of swiss before my workout.  Ate a steak, sweet potatoe, salad dinner and then had four eggs with a piece of swiss cheese and then had a cup of oatmeal following.  I then had the pound of cottage cheese, well I am finishing it up right now to be honest.  Looking pretty solid, but I really didnt think I had gotten that high, especially today because I never felt deathly full throughout the day for some reason.

I have been adding a boatload of cheese to my diet for some reason, well its fairly obvious that I am dieing to up the calories and a piece of cheese is close to another hundred, so...

416 grams of protein is a shitload.  I am getting 115 grams per day from the whey alone.  Obviously some of the protein can be discarded because it isn't a full protein source, but I am still probably consuming about 350 grams of protein.  I don't know what else to eat to up my calories besides eggs, cheese, steak, chicken, oatmeal, and shit like that.

Any thoughts?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

Drink some of your shakes with milk.  Its highly anabolic, and will boost the cals up.

For chest, what kind of warmup are you doing, before hitting the 165?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2005)

I drink one shake in the morning with milk, and then my post workout shake obviously right after my workout with either water or eight ounces of gatorade.  Also, as scary as it is, I drink eight cups of milk per day sometimes more, which contributes 750 calories+ to my day.

I start right off with the bench.  I get warm by doing some light stretching and do some light jogging trying to pump my arms.  I also warm up with 95 pounds doing just eight easy repititions, and I also do the bar for about five extremely easy repititions holding and stretching my chest at the bottom.  After this minor warm-up, I hit my first and heaviest set, followed by a five-ten pound decrease for my next set being followed by a concluding set of 135 that usually tears my chest apart.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmm.. thats a lot of calories from dairy(milk/cheese/cc).  Why do you want to up your cals more?  Have you been gaining weight steadily?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2005)

I want to gain more weight, to just be all around bigger.  I hadn't really been bulking before, just had been eating alot, and eating right.  Now with a hardcore basketball game every wednesday, and walking home from school every few days, I've decided to up my calories and start a real nice bulk.  One thats going to make me gain weight steadily, while still being able to have visible abs and a thin waist.

It's definitly a lot of calories from dairy, is there a thing as too much?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

I dont know.. I do know that dairy will make your skin 'thicker'.  Plus milk does have quite a bit of sugar in it.  Thats a lot of cals for someone your size.. I would be a bit cautious, and monitor your weight gain... only making changes every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2005)

Thats what I'll continue to do.  It's definitly quite a bit of sugar, and its something that never bothered me but with my recent increase with the grape juice for my creatine which is just loaded with sugar, I have had second thoughts.

I'm a pretty active kid, Im drinking alot of water, not to mention I have a pretty fast metabolism, so we'll see how this increase goes.  Hopefully well.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2005)

I added a motivational picture from close to a year ago, I can't wait to take those pictures off and be as big as I can be in about a month.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

Dont take it down.. keep it up as a guage of progress.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

That's an insane number of calories for your weight.  I would start at about 3000 and work your way up if necessary.  If you don't gain weight after 2 weeks, then increase that sum by 10%.  Repeat this process until weight gain occurs.  If weight gain starts, and then tapers off after a while, then increase calories again.  

You get the idea...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2005)

I definitly get the idea, but I just don't know how I would eat so little.  I have a feeling I am being too generous with my shake, and my dinner in terms of calories.  I don't even get that full, to be honest.. its so odd..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2005)

I have been doing my abs and forearms on tuesday, and boy did I get a solid workout today. I had been staying up late the last few nights, nothing seems to have changed tonight, nontheless I took a nap when I got home which was excellent.

I slept until six and then went to the gym, and everything went great. I really need the two hours of sleep after school.

I'm really hitting my forearms lately with the rope thing, and the gripper, so hopefully some high intensity work with those will work, not to mention the wrist curls at the gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2005)

Wednesday, January 26th 2005

*Shoulders & Triceps*

_Standing Military Press:_
12 x 85 + 4 x 95
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
8 x 45 + 4 x 50
_Upright Rows:_
12 x 100 + 5 x 100
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press (Negatives):_
9 x 140
_Lateral Raise:_
_8 x 80 + 3 x 80_

_Cable Pushdowns:_
20 x 120
12 x 130 + 8 x 110
_E-Z Bar Skullcrushers:_
8 x 50 supersetted with E-Z Bar Overhead Extensions: 4 x 50
_Close Grip Bench Press:_
6 x 115

I had an excellent workout today. I hadn't blasted my shoulders like I did today in quite some time, and it felt great. I felt tired, and was yawning away when I first arrived. I knew I had to just hit that first set hard and I'd get the blood going and I'd be pumped. The Standing Military Press was great. I managed to squeek out about two good ones with 95 after my rest pause and then did the jumping thing and forced out two more and that really got me feeling good. I then had a legit spotter on the dumbell shoulder press and my first set went well. I was hesitant to go up on the second set but I tried it and busted out four. It's a total mind game, last week I couldn't even lift 50, this time after doing a kickass set with the 45's I was able to bust out four more with the 50's.  Unbelieveable.

I had the whole gym to myself, so I put off the negative work until someone capable was able to help me out with my shoulder work.  I killed my triceps with the pushdowns, it was excellent.  I had sweat dripping down my face, it was falling on the ground, it was just an all around excellent feeling.  I tried doing skullcrushers next but I didnt want to do anything to my elbow so I did them light, and it turned out real good, because lowering the weight abled me to do them with perfect form.  My elbow didnt hurt and that went well.  Usually my chest is to sore to do close grip bench for triceps but with the day of rest now inbetween, and a not so great chest day on Monday, I was able to do the close grip.  They felt pretty good, and I was able to do the 115.

I had an excellent all around workout today.  I just hope I am not doing too much volume with these rest-pauses.  I literally rest for 15-20 seconds, which is why I consider it only one set, but I have a feeling DD might not agree.  Today I did nine sets, but if you add in the rest-pauses I did 14 total sets which is getting up there in volume.  We'll see.  I needed a day like today this week.  I'll be lowering the volume next wednesday for sure, possibly throwing away one of the excercises I do.  I like the circuit I have, but its definitly quite repititive, and just unnescessary.

Finally, I weighed in at 148 today.  It could be because of the increase in calories or it could be because of the creatine finally kicking in, but for whatever reason I was up three pounds from when I last weighed myself.  I will make a note of it to weigh myself every morning when I am naked before I take a shower to find out truly what I am in terms of weight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2005)

Thursday, January 27th 2005 

*Back & Traps:*

_Weighted Pull-ups:_
10 x 35 + 8 negatives
_Barbell Row:_
12 x 175 + 3 (I had 12 good reps, and then I lost grip and rushed three more)
12 x 165 + 3 (same deal)
_Shrugs:
_10 x 190
12 x 185 + 5 x 135
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_10 x 168
10 x 245 (close grip; consecutively)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
10 x 180 
12 x 162.5
_Dumbell Bent Over Row:
_15 x 60

I had a real good finisher to the week, which was a succesful one overall.  I went up in pretty much all my lifts today going with a determined 175 for about 9-10 good reps followed with 5-6 forced reps.  On top of that, for whatever reason, I have some sick nasty close grip lat pulldowns.  The guys who are at the gym on a daily basis are pretty impressed not only by my overall gains in strength but individually todays close grip lat pulldown.  That was nice.

I had some good pull-ups, some good bent over rows, and two good sets of lat pulldowns which made for a solid but not the best back day I could have had.  It still was fine.

What else.. I started just taking the scoop of creatine and pouring it in my mouth and then downing some grape juice to prevent wasting any creatine.  I like doing that, I feel all bodybuilder-esque.  I love it.

I didnt feel all that great tonight, I think it might be because of the increase in calories, but whatever I ate after my post workout meal, i felt like throwing up, and then id stop eating.. and then id eat another bite, and then id feell like i was going to throw up again for five minutes.  I quit, and just waited an hour drinking just water and am now finishing up my cottage cheese and milk, so thats good.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

You definitely have some strong pull muscles.  The pull-ups are sick.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You definitely have some strong pull muscles. The pull-ups are sick.


I'm getting there.  I still haven't really grown or had that growth spurt I mean.  I have been small all my life, and have grown probably four inches since seventh grade which is now four years.  So I can't wait until I have that growth spurt and that testerone rush just kicks in.  My brother was a late bloomer in terms of height and weight, I am aswell obviously.  It will be exciting, most definitly.  In the meantime, I'll be plugging away, and getting those lifts up weekly.  Im siked.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2005)

Sunday, January 30th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_12 x 185 + 5 + 3_
Deadlift:
_10 x 200 + 10_
SLDL:
_8 x 185 + 8_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 137.5 + 12_

I don't know how well I did today in terms of not being all that sore, and being able to walk out of the gym unlike most days, but I had probably the most intense workout I have ever had, ever.  My gym closes at six, I arrived at about 5:40, and got started about five minutes later.  So I had 15 minutes to complete my workout, I knew I might be able to stretch it to twenty, but nonetheless it was going to be one of the roughest workouts I have ever had in my life.

I did an alright set of squats, my heart was pounding, and it felt good going with the added five pounds, but I felt like I have been doing better the last few weeks.  The deadlifts were pretty nasty, and the leg extensions were excruciating.

Fact of the matter, I completed my workout just after six, and I had a light headedness feeling and felt pretty much above the world.  My heart was pounding and I was so tired, so I just took a seat for about five minutes until I felt a throwing up feeling coming along.  I sat there for another five minutes, and knew that I was going to throw up.  I had that raise in bodyheat, and just could feel it coming.  I ran to the bathroom and threw up six times, losing everything I had eaten the entire day which was real dissapointing.  It was also the first time I had ever thrown up from working out or doing some sort of vigorous training

So good workout, terrible ending I guess.  I am really curious, and if no one replies in here, I'll ask it in another thread.  What are the effects of throwing up after working out?  Is it bad for you?  I know Arnold said its just part of the bodybuilding life, but I think about it and fuck, is being that intense good?  I don't know, just a little curious.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 30, 2005)

good workout man, but thats rough dude. i've never thrown up from training _yet _although i've felt clammy and shitty after going to the gym. on new years i remember i threw up the entire night (long story, not because of drinking) to the point where i was puking nothing, not even bile was coming up... just alot of heaving. i lost a bunch of weight and i was really pissed when it happened, i could only imagine you had the same feeling.


----------



## Du (Jan 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> is being that intense good?.


 
Yes. Dont stop the intensity just bc ya puked once.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> good workout man, but thats rough dude. i've never thrown up from training _yet _although i've felt clammy and shitty after going to the gym. on new years i remember i threw up the entire night (long story, not because of drinking) to the point where i was puking nothing, not even bile was coming up... just alot of heaving. i lost a bunch of weight and i was really pissed when it happened, i could only imagine you had the same feeling.


Thats horrible, but yea I felt like that today aswell.  While I was throwing up, I was just thinking about the line from Pumping Iron, and I felt like I had finally hit that stage.  Then I see my protein shake, my turkey sandwhich and everything else I hate before and I wanted to punch something, ha.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yes. Dont stop the intensity just bc ya puked once.


Well then, puke on, I guess.  Thanks for coming.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 30, 2005)

Puking is one of the most catabolic things you can do.  The first thing you should do after puking is start eating again.  Good workout though, and in a true HIT fashion.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Puking is one of the most catabolic things you can do. The first thing you should do after puking is start eating again. Good workout though, and in a true HIT fashion.


I ate my shake and did everything as normal immediately after throwing up, and all seemed well, although my calories were down big time yesterday because of the throwing up I'd imagine.

As for the workout.  What a freakin' workout.  Damn.  Sundays have been my best day as of late because none of the usual crowd is there thus no one trying to talk to me.  I have really moved my leg days to almost outright HIT, which is awesome.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## bruno (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats hardcore that you puked after your workout. I have only puked before squat workouts, but never after. Stay strong bro. You have made some incredible progress over the span of your journal and you are only going to improve. I cant wait to see where you will be in another year by the time you are graduating high school. We should chill sometime bro. Stay strong! Also, awesome pullups. You got an insane pullup strength.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2005)

Monday, January 31st 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
_4 x 165 + 3_
_5 x 155 + 3_
_5 x 135 (concluding set)_
Incline:
_6 x 125 + 5 x 125_
Decline:
_5 x 140 + 4 x 135_
Cable Flies:
_10 x 180 + 12 x 160_

EZ Bar Curls:
_12 x 100 + 12 x 85_
Hammer Curls:
_3 x 50 + 8 x 45 + 9 x 40_

I had another solid workout today.  That fuckin plateau is killing me, but I still killed my chest nonetheless.  I had my spotter who I really liked, so that kind of set the tone for how the day was going to be.  I did some great bicep work.  The rest-pauses are just excruciating.  

I'll comment more tommorow, I am writing a paper, so I don't want to take to much time away from that so I can get decent nights sleep.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2005)

bruno said:
			
		

> Thats hardcore that you puked after your workout. I have only puked before squat workouts, but never after. Stay strong bro. You have made some incredible progress over the span of your journal and you are only going to improve. I cant wait to see where you will be in another year by the time you are graduating high school. We should chill sometime bro. Stay strong! Also, awesome pullups. You got an insane pullup strength.


Thanks man.  You wouldnt believe the feeling I had when I finished that 12 rep on the leg extension.  Wow, it was just unbelievable.  I threw up and everything was fine after that, so no worries besides the fact that my shirt smelled real bad, ha.  Yea we can hang out, or lift sometime.  Thatd be fun.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2005)

Tuesday, February 1st 2005

*Abs & Forearms*

I had a pretty good ab and forearm day today.  I took the same nap route after school as last week and went to the gym around 5:45.  I hit my abs real hard, but my obliques are really starting to like.

I just wanted to get this day in my journal for possible ab routines.  So anything and everything is appreciated.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2005)

Ever consider making your workout font a little bigger bro? It's nearly impossible to read!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Ever consider making your workout font a little bigger bro? It's nearly impossible to read!


 

I changed the format just last week for this "getting back on track" phase.  I guess I can go back, haha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2005)

Wednesday, February 2nd 2005

*Shoulders & Triceps & Traps*

_Standing Military Press:_
9 x 95 + 3 x 100
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
6 x 50 + 5 x 45
_Upright Rows:_
15 x 100 + 12 x 100
_Shrugs:_
18 x 190 + 12 x 185 + 10 x 135
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
7 x 145 + 5 negatived
_Lateral Raise:_
_8 x 90 + 4 x 85_

_Cable Pushdowns:_
12 x 130 + 8 x 110
_E-Z Bar Skullcrushers:_
8 x 50 supersetted with E-Z Bar Overhead Extensions: 4 x 50

I blasted my shoulders once again, and it was just an all around awesome shoulder day.  I went up in the military presses, did some excellent db shoulder press, and the negatives are excruciating.  My trap work was also very good, doing some real good upright rows aswell as shrugs.  They seem to work real well with the rest-pauses, so I will continue those.

Now to the bad.  My right tricep was real sore for some odd reason, and I was hesitant to even do my triceps at all today, but felt it necessary to keep up with the routine I layed out.  Bad idea.  I should have just put my triceps off until tommorow.  I probably overtrained my right tricep to much, while working my left tricep not enough.  I dont know why I didnt just stop after my first set, it would have been the correct thing to do but I didnt.

I got my cardio in with an up and down basketball game tonight in which we lost, but it was a great all around game.  Back day tommorow, im siked.

That better MonStar?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 3, 2005)

Thursday, February 3rd 2005 

*Back:*

_Weighted Pull-ups:_
11 x 35 + 10 negatives
_Barbell Row:_
12 x 185 + 3 (I had about 9 good reps, and then I lost grip and rushed three more)
12 x 165 + 10 x 135
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_11 x 162.5
10 x 245 (close grip; consecutively)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
11 x 180 
13 x 162.5
_Dumbell Bent Over Row:
_12 x 65

I had a real good last two days, thus a real good finish to the week.  I was impressed.  I hit my rows real hard.  It's amazing that my rows are nearly as high as my SLDL's.  I will raising the weight this sunday on my leg day for both deads and SLDL's, should be fun.  I was hesitant to go to 185, but I really stuck out some real solid reps.

The creatine seems to be coming into full effect with the grape juice as the main reason.  I thank Du for telling me the tricks of the trade.  Real intense day, upped weight, I can't complain.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Sox, looking good in here. Looks like your strength has really been increasing!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Sox, looking good in here. Looks like your strength has really been increasing!


Strength has definitly been increasing.  I am still stuck on the 165 with my bench, but I really think it is a mental thing.  I got to trick myself somehow, or just stop being an idiot and hit that 165 up as many times as I possibly can.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Strength has definitly been increasing. I am still stuck on the 165 with my bench, but I really think it is a mental thing. I got to trick myself somehow, or just stop being an idiot and hit that 165 up as many times as I possibly can.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.


Well I hit 165 for 5 reps today, I really thought I could push it up for six but I failed on the sixth.  Still a good thing that I went up a rep compared to last weeks four.  I will post yesterdays and todays workout shortly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

Sunday, February 6th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_13 x 185 + 5 + 3_
_12 x 175 + 8_
Deadlift:
_8 x 205 + 9 + 3 (lost grip on eight, lost grip on nine, then gutted out three more reps quickly)_
SLDL:
_10 x 185 + 10_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 150 + 12 x 137.5_
Calf Raises:
_25 x 250 + 25 x 230 + 25 x 210 + 25 x 200_

On this leg day, compared to last week, I added a little bit more volume for whatever reason.  I had went up a rep in my squats, I probably could have eeked out more, but they just felt great so once I finished the first I wanted to get another go at it.  I only added one extra set of squats, so I am not too concerned.

No throwing up this week, but I still kept it real intense.  My leg extensions went up, as did my deadlifts and SLDL's.  I lose grip quite often but I felt more in control this week most likely because of the forearm days I have been doing the last couple weeks which seem to be strengthening my grip pretty well.

I don't want to dwell on this day to much.  My leg days have been consistently excellent, its my chest day that I am concerned about and I will discuss that day in a few moments.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2005)

I still can't believe your back strength.  You weight 145 and you put up numbers around my level or greater.  Not that I am incredibly strong, but I do have 40 pounds on you.  Damned impressive.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

Monday, February 7th 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
_5 x 165 + 5 x 185 (negatives)_
_4 x 155 + 5 x 185 (negatives)_
_5 x 135 (concluding set)_
Incline:
_8 x 115_
Decline:
_7 x 135_
Cable Flies:
_15 x 165 + 10 x 170_

EZ Bar Curls:
_15 x 100 + 12 x 85_
Hammer Curls:
_5 x 50 + 12 x 45_

I had a real good chest day today, something I haven't been able to say for weeks.  It really was awesome to blast my chest as hard as I had a month ago.  I really had a determined look, and blasted that fifth rep up on the 165 and exerting so much energy that I was dead for the sixth rep.  15 seconds later I managed to pull out five reps of 185 on the negative only rest pauses.  It felt real good.

I blasted my biceps today aswell, doing two quick and easy sets.  I love it.  I want to get some rest, so I am going to get to bed.

Quick story.  I'll be at the Notre Dame/Boston College game tommorow on ESPN 2 nationally televised.  First row behind the Boston College bench in my BC white hockey jersey so look for me.

Goodnight guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I still can't believe your back strength. You weight 145 and you put up numbers around my level or greater. Not that I am incredibly strong, but I do have 40 pounds on you. Damned impressive.


Ah man thanks CP.  As I have been saying, I've always had a strong back.  I was always that kid who could do like fifty pullups in front of all the chicks in fourth grade gym class. Ha.  By the way, I finally had a good chest day, thank god.  I needed it.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2005)

Well guys, I stayed home from school today and got some good rest while getting an alright ab and forearm day in.  Nonetheless, I have a few pictures to share even though it was a dissapointing loss for my Eagles.






I'm circled.





I've got the hat on and obviously the white jersey.





and then this one catches half of my body too to the left of Al Skinner. 

Awesome trip even though Indiana is a disgrace to America.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 9, 2005)

Wednesday, February 9th 2005

*Shoulders & Triceps & Traps*

_Standing Military Press:_
8 x 100 + 6 x 95
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
8 x 50 + 7 x 45
_Upright Rows:_
8 x 110 + 12 x 100
_Shrugs:_
20 x 190 + 12 x 185
11 x 155 (tried to get this set in, with the first set, but I was too winded and took a breather, doing this set and dropping the lateral raises for the day)
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
3 x 145 + 5 negatives
5 x 140 + 7 negatives

_Cable Pushdowns:_
12 x 125 + 18 x 115
_E-Z Bar Skullcrushers:_
8 x 50 supersetted with E-Z Bar Overhead Extensions: 5 x 50

I blasted my shoulders once again, but my triceps really lacked.  Duncan has been talking to me, telling me to cut down to three days per week, and I had always brushed it off until now.  I had an excellent leg day, and an awesome chest day, but it really makes for a tough shoulder and tricep day when I am hitting my chest and then shoulders in HIT form with only a day of rest.  I am not doubting my workouts would probably be better had I only worked out three days per week, but I just don't know if i'd be able to.  My back days have been consistently good despite the four day weeks, chest days have had the potential to be good, and leg days have been awesome.  Even in the last few weeks my shoulder day has been good.  I just notice little problems.

For instance today, I was unable to do close grip bench because when I tried my chest was taking some of the load which was unacceptable in my book.  I hit my triceps pretty well, and the shoulder work like I said was nasty.  I did some forced negative reps at the end of my smith machine shoulder presses which were excellent.  Those tear my shoulders apart.  Again, agreeing with Flex, it's all mental man.  In the gym I felt alright, I felt like I had a solid workout, but afterwards I just didnt have that same gut feeling.  I need to be able to change that mental attitude before I cut my workout to three days, although the mental thing could be because I am overtraining.

Ahh its so hard to figure out, ha.  I'll get there one day, but I have only been working four days per week for a few weeks now, so I want to keep this up for a while longer.

I ate quite a bit today, and I got my cardio in with my basketball game, in which we won.  It came down to the final minute, and we were up by three, and luckily some stupid kid took a fade away three pointer ending the ballgame.  So were 5-2, and have a shot at a top three seed for the playoffs as the "season" dies down.  Talk to you all later.


----------



## rangers97 (Feb 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Monday, February 7th 2005
> 
> EZ Bar Curls:
> _15 x 100 + 12 x 85_
> ...


 
Jeez, you've got some interesting numbers! YOu weigh 145 you said and you are curling 100 for 15 reps? DAMN thats pretty impressive I think, I mean I weigh about 195 and I do db curls with 60lb dbs for like 5 reps, and I thought that was pretty good, .  So yeah, I think thats pretty impressive, keep it up


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> Jeez, you've got some interesting numbers! YOu weigh 145 you said and you are curling 100 for 15 reps? DAMN thats pretty impressive I think, I mean I weigh about 195 and I do db curls with 60lb dbs for like 5 reps, and I thought that was pretty good, . So yeah, I think thats pretty impressive, keep it up


Thanks man.  The sets and numbers are all legit although occassionally even I get caught swinging my back into the rep on a couple of them.  Also, when I am doing 15 reps, I am more so doing 8-10 and then holding it in my hands and pausing for about half a minute and then do a few more, and then inch out a final few.

It's the HIT.  While I am doing the set I often times just see a "new" me.  I'll start yelling at myself and won't be satisfied until I go through all that pain and hit that fifteenth rep.  I love it.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2005)

Thursday, February 10th 2005 

*Back:*

_Weighted Pull-ups:_
8 x 35 + 10 negatives (decrease in reps today, eek..)
_Barbell Row:_
10 x 185 (Last week I had 9 good reps, today I had 10, and I held it on the tenth)
12 x 165 
15 x 145 (I tried to jump this one in with the 165, but it wasn't possible as I needed to take a breather)
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_12 x 162.5
12 x 245 (close grip; consecutively)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
12 x 180 
13 x 150 + 5
_Dumbell Bent Over Row:
_12 x 70 + 3

I had a pretty solid workout.  I hit my back hard on the BB rows, and the cables just did it in for my back.  My pull ups were a little odd, mainly because my shoulders were so beat from the day before and I've always felt a little in my strain in my shoulders from pull ups.  The BB rows were stressed out completely.  I would hold at the top, I was doing nice, slow, controlled reps, and it really felt good.

Another late night with homework and shit, ugh...


----------



## cider303 (Feb 10, 2005)

i like doing curls against the wall so i cant cheat :-D but then again i have small arms and you shouldnt listen to me


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 11, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> i like doing curls against the wall so i cant cheat :-D but then again i have small arms and you shouldnt listen to me


That's a good idea, I might actually start doing that, although on some reps I don't mind cheating a little bit because if I am able to control perfectly through each and every rep I wouldn't be working as hard as I possibly could.

I have small arms too, were on the same page.  Thanks for coming.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

Its fine to cheat a few reps.. just make sure you go slow/controlled on the eccentric(sp) part of the motion.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 11, 2005)

I am assuming the ecentric motion is on the way down, am I correct?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

Correctamoondo


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Correctamoondo


I will definitly begin to pay more attention to my eccentric motion but currently after the concentric movement because I was in near-death pain, I was more so just letting it drop.

Okay, I exaggerated on the near-death pain.  I love the pain.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 12, 2005)

Workouts look solid man, good work, keep it up.  

BTW, I checked your gallery too---nice physique.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts look solid man, good work, keep it up.
> 
> BTW, I checked your gallery too---nice physique.


I try my absolute hardest to be as big and strong as I can be, so hopefully all the hard work will start to pay dividends sooner rather than later.

Nice physique?  Thanks.  Those were back in my overtraining days where I was working out for hours at a time.  Thats awesome coming from you though considering your avatar back pose is unbelievable.

Well I got my "turnabout" dance tonight, so I'll probably drinking some tonight, I just hope that doesn't effect my leg day tommorow.  Our theme was "super heroes" but I found this leprechaun costume that had my name written all over it.  Hopefully all goes well, and I'll be back in the gym tommorow working as hard as ever.

Thanks MonStar, later man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2005)

Sunday, February 14th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_14 x 185 + 8_
_13 x 175 + 7_
Deadlift:
_12 x 205 + 12 x 205_
SLDL:
_12 x 185 + 10_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 150 + 12 + 6 x 162.5_

My squats were seriously lacking today.  My first set was good, but it really took me alot to get into it today.  I had a real late night with the turnabout dance, and didnt get to sleep until five in the morning.  Waking up at two, hungover, hungry, and dehydrated basically ruined my day calorie wise.  On the plus side, it made for another one of those days where I was only going to have so long to get the job done, which made for an extremely intense workout.

My two sets of squats took probably ten minutes to complete.  They were absolutely brutal.  I struggled but definitly got the job done, and it was definitly wise to not up the weight.  Deadlifts are probably my favorite excercise, so I really looked forward to them.  I hit them real hard, and got the first set of deadlifts done in awesome fashion.  I murdered my lower back on my reg. deadlifts.  I followed that by going to the leg extension machine and upped the weight, and looked real nice.  Then I went back to the barbell and I did an awesome set of SLDL's.  After I got the first twelve done, I felt like I was going to puke.  I weighted about double the time as I usually wait on my rest pauses from about 20-25 seconds to more like a minute.  I was hesitant to do it, but I pulled out eight more and damn.

I walked upstairs and ran into the locker room and just fell on the ground.  It was unbelievable.  I was so spent and tired, I didnt know what to do.  I sat there on the ground for a few minutes and then washed my face and walked home.  It was a truly excruciating day.

One last thing, I didnt get my calves in, so I am going to do them on tuesday.  I have also decided that I will begin doing some HIIT cardio once per week on tuesdays aswell, I hope my legs will be ready to go on tuesday.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 13, 2005)

Damn man, good workout. but how can ya do squats and deadlifts on the same day? I'd want to kill myself. 

Deads are my fav also, but why do you do such high reps? You should do heavier weight and do 3-5 reps max (not to be critical or anything, I usually do doubles and triples). I know what you mean about being dehydrated, I drank sat night and definately felt it today, it sucks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Damn man, good workout. but how can ya do squats and deadlifts on the same day? I'd want to kill myself.
> 
> Deads are my fav also, but why do you do such high reps? You should do heavier weight and do 3-5 reps max (not to be critical or anything). I know what you mean about being dehydrated, I drank sat night and definately felt it today, it sucks.


It's hard as hell doing squats and deadlifts in the same day, but my leg days have consistently been my best days of the week for the past few months mainly because of the deads and squats. I don't see myself changing up my leg day in the future for quite some time.

I do high rep squats and so high rep deads just sort of fit in. I may start doing the set of regular deads in the 3-5 rep range with heavy weight and then do the SLDL's in high rep form. We'll see. Thanks for coming.

EDIT: Yea, its hard not to drink in high school.  I have alot of fun doing it, so I can't complain, although my gains would without a doubt be alot better otherwise.


----------



## cider303 (Feb 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> EDIT: Yea, its hard not to drink in high school. I have alot of fun doing it, so I can't complain, although my gains would without a doubt be alot better otherwise.


  wait to you see what happens in college 

 btw im from around new bedford mass if you know where that is


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> wait to you see what happens in college
> 
> btw im from around new bedford mass if you know where that is


I can only imagine.  Sure do, by the way.  Wellesley MA here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2005)

Monday, February 14th 2005

*Chest & Triceps*

Bench Press:
_6 x 165 + 4 x 185 (negatives)_
_4 x 160 + 5 x 185 (negatives)_
_5 x 135 (concluding set)_
Incline:
_7 x 120_
Decline:
_6 x 140_
Cable Flies:
_12 x 175 + 15 x 165_

I had a real good chest day today, for the second week in a row.  It's good to be back on.  I decided to go back coupling chest and triceps.  I think I have been doing more harm than good by doing deadlifts on sundays and then my direct bicep work on monday.  I will do back and bis, chest and tris, and then shoulders and traps.  I think that will work well.  

Back to my chest day.  It rocked.  I blasted the sixth rep up and was real close to getting that seventh up but i needed help and then I absolutely died on the eigth.  So I was tossing around some good weight today.  Then I strapped on the 185 for the negatives and tore my chest apart.  I love negatives.  Even my next set was nasty.  I hit four reps of 160.  I think I will bump it up to 170 next week surpassing this plateau which is awesome.  I can't have too much confidence though or else I'll be right on another plateau which is the last thing I need for the games my mind plays on me.

My declines and inclines were good.  I knew my triceps were going to be shot, so I kept the volume on my chest to a minimum, but I still managed to blast it.  What else.  I don't even want to post my tricep routine this week as I was all over the place.  Usually I keep a sliver of paper with all my weight from my journal, but it was a last minute switch to triceps so I didnt have my stuff.  I was all over the place, but still mananaged to have a pretty intense tricep portion of my workout.

I still am so bad at close grip bench press.  I need to get better at those.  What are some of your guys tricks of the trade, if any?  Hmm.. I have my ab and forearm day tommorow and I think I am going to add either 10, 15, or 20 minutes of HIIT cardio, that will also be a last minute decision.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 14, 2005)

Like with a regular bench press, I lower to my upper abs/lower chest, use feet to drive shoulder into bench, bend bar to help tuck elbows, press toward my feet to try and make sure bar goes up in straight line.  Concentrate on form and add weight later.  Typical advice.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

I just hold the bar on the smooth part, keep my elbows in close and lower the bar to my chest.  Whats your problem exactly?  Are your wrists too weak?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just hold the bar on the smooth part, keep my elbows in close and lower the bar to my chest. Whats your problem exactly? Are your wrists too weak?


My wrists are fine, I am thinking that possibly 115 is too much weight for me, especially when I am getting no help from my chest after I just murdered my pecs.  

I used to keep my thumbs "out" but I moved them "in" today and that felt more comfortable.  I keep my hands on the smooth part, but I think it might also be my elbow placement.  Next week, or I may even do a light set on friday or something at school get comfortable.

I don't really know what my problem is right now, although I really think it stems from too much weight.  Hopefully I'll be able to figure that out on friday.  Thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Like with a regular bench press, I lower to my upper abs/lower chest, use feet to drive shoulder into bench, bend bar to help tuck elbows, press toward my feet to try and make sure bar goes up in straight line. Concentrate on form and add weight later. Typical advice.


I have great form on the regular bench press, its really only my close grip bench press, see above.  Thanks for coming.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't worry about going ridiculously close.  I have two fingers on the smooth portion of the bar, and two on the diamond grip.  Some people have no fingers on the smooth part, and that is just where they touch.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Don't worry about going ridiculously close.  I have two fingers on the smooth portion of the bar, and two on the diamond grip.  Some people have no fingers on the smooth part, and that is just where they touch.


 Looking good in here Sox


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 15, 2005)

> Don't worry about going ridiculously close. I have two fingers on the smooth portion of the bar, and two on the diamond grip. Some people have no fingers on the smooth part, and that is just where they touch.


That's about where I grip for CG bench as well, actually. Usually 1-2 fingers on the smooth and the rest in the gritty part, lol. Seems to be around 8-10" apart for my hands I guess.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

One week my hands were touching and it felt terribly uncomfortable.  Then last week I tried moving out a little more, but it still wasn't enough.  Then this week I tried going out even further with my thumbs over and it felt pretty comfortable but as I brought the bar down to my stomach it began to feel ackward.  Has to be the weight I'd imagine.  

Thanks for coming guys, it's appreciated.


----------



## cider303 (Feb 15, 2005)

i really cant get my hands touching in CG. my wrists hurt horribly and i cant go to my chest.  I would just work on a grip that is comfortable for you.  keep up the hard work big guy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> i really cant get my hands touching in CG. my wrists hurt horribly and i cant go to my chest. I would just work on a grip that is comfortable for you. keep up the hard work big guy.


Thats what I plan on doing.  I think I will do some light close grip bench presses this friday at school during one of my free periods to get my grip down for next monday.

Thanks for coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

Tuesday, February 15th 2005

*Abs & Forearms + HIIT Cardio*

I did some good ab work, some good forearm work, but I really want to express my first HIIT experience. I loved it. I did my first ten minute going from 4.0-8.0 and then I did a five minute segment going from 4.5-10.0 on the treadmill and really got my heart going.

Once my basketball ends, I'll probably start doing some more cardio.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You cant make the 100lb club? Bwahahahaha


I was just looking through my journal and found this... You can bench 100lb's more than you weigh?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Before I got sick, yes.  Hit 305 for a single, at a weight of 195-198.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Before I got sick, yes. Hit 305 for a single, at a weight of 195-198.


Oh okay.  I wasn't calling you on it or anything like that, I just didnt see a match with your most recent workout and didnt see your response when I originally asked it.

Sorry about that,


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Its all good bro.  In the last 8 1/2 months, I have spent 6 of those out of the gym.  I've had a rough time with injuries illness, but hopefully thats behind me now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its all good bro. In the last 8 1/2 months, I have spent 6 of those out of the gym. I've had a rough time with injuries illness, but hopefully thats behind me now.


Hopefully, get it going.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2005)

Wednesday, February 17th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Standing Military Press:_
6 x 105 + 5 x 100 + 3 x 95
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
3 x 55 + 5 x 50
_Upright Rows:_
_12_ x 110 + 15 x 100
_Shrugs:_
20 x 195 + 12 x 185
15 x 160 + 10 x 130
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
0 x 150 + 10 negatives
3 x 140 + 5 negatives

I tore my shoulders apart for a third week in a row, which is real pleasing.  Not only that, I finally felt my traps feel real nice.  I usually can't feel soreness in my traps, but doing some heavy rest pauses with alot of intensity can change that.  I really don't count it as thirteen sets when I am only resting for 10-15 sets, so that is where the plus's come into play.  If I fail and then push up a few more after resting for a few minutes I continute it.

I really can't even talk about my workout, because I am absolutely in awe right now at how sore my legs are.  I had two basketball games tonight as it was the playoffs.  We lost are second, but won our first.  I wish we hadn't.  I love the soreness from weight training, but this isn't the same soreness.  My knees feel sore, my ankles feel sore, I feel just terrible.  I upped my calories quite a bit today eating two sweet potatoes instead of one, three bananas instead of two, and four eggs instead of three in expectation that I would be playing alot of basketball.  I hope I don't lose any muscle from this.

What else.  I bumped up from 100 to 105 on the militaries, I jumped up from the 50 lb dumbells to the 55's albeit going for only three reps.  I had a great spotter today too who was very willing.  He forced alot of reps out of me that I wouldn't had normally done.  For example I really got six out of the 55's with the spotter "spotting" but I only did six by myself.

Well thats it for now, see you tommorow.  I need some extra rest, and I need to get well for my back day tommorow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great w/o there buddy! Looking great, your really making progress!


----------



## rangers97 (Feb 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Wednesday, February 17th 2005
> 
> *Shoulders & Traps*
> 
> ...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2005)

Really impressive upright rows.  Nice progress on your overhead pressing movements too.  You are damned strong for your weight man.  You should look into wrestling.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o there buddy! Looking great, your really making progress!


Thanks Rocky.  I am definitly going up in weight more often now then I once was with cutting down from five days to four.  I seem to be getting up there in some of my lifts, hopefully that will mean my body as a whole is "getting up there."

Keep your workouts up, its sickening what you do.  Haha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> soxmuscle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Really impressive upright rows. Nice progress on your overhead pressing movements too. You are damned strong for your weight man. You should look into wrestling.


Thanks CP.  I don't really know what to say, but the compliments are appreciated especially after the brutal back day I'll be telling you about here shortly.  It's interesting how my shoulders are quite strong with the military's and the db shoulder press but then my chest is so weak.  It'll come around, I just got to keep plugging away.

As for wrestling, everybody thinks I'd be an awesome wrestler.  There are kids who are dieing to have me play a sport, but I really just don't know if I'd have the interest.  I tried one day of wrestling my freshman year in high school and I loved it.. That is until we all had to shower together, and change together, probably the most embarrassing thing I have ever done in my life.  But anyways, another reason is because there are kids at my school who are just jacked and strong, yet only weigh 145-150 like I do.  I'd rather not have to cut down to 125-130, and continue on getting as big as strong as possible, even if it's only me, myself, and the weights who support that decision.

Final note is that, kids who are on the wrestling team are all anorexic, are all bulemic, and eat little to nothing.  There is this one kid who is real big every offseason but come the months leading up to the season and into the season, he loses alot.  It's just not for me.  I am hoping I grow this summer and can possibly play some football, we'll see.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 17, 2005)

Glad Ranger mentioned that little fact.  I am the same way.  Stronger on any pulling movement than pressing movement.  I always wondered why everyone could out-bench and out-squat me, but most of the average gym goers would pick up 30-35 lb dumbbells to do curls when I would us 50's.  That is an insane upright row.  I think mine is more like 105x10-12 too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Glad Ranger mentioned that little fact. I am the same way. Stronger on any pulling movement than pressing movement. I always wondered why everyone could out-bench and out-squat me, but most of the average gym goers would pick up 30-35 lb dumbbells to do curls when I would us 50's. That is an insane upright row. I think mine is more like 105x10-12 too.


Yea, were pretty similar in that regard.  By the way, I am sure alot of people out-squat because they go down about half a foot.  I was looking over the main lifts for the football players today, who alot of them are all my buddies.  It's amazing how skewed it is.  One of my good freinds is listed as squating 465.  I don't think so, ha.

Yea, I had to rest quite a bit on that set of upright rows.  I killed my shoulders, so clearly that set contributed.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2005)

I was thinking about how I was going to post this workout, and I really just froze.  I have nothing really to say about todays workout.  I was tired, I had a headache, I was sore, my chest hurt.. I felt awful..

I went to the gym anyways and managed to get a couple good lighter sets, so I am not too upset.

I am going to get in bed now and eat my cottage cheese.  I am absolutely beat.  I took a nap after my workout, but I am still just beat.  I got to get to bed.  Did I mention I hate cardio...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Post the workout tomorrow then.. but dont bitch out on posting it all together.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 17, 2005)

Eh, I wrestled briefly.  They told me to cut and whatnot, but I told them there's no way in Hell I can go through with a 3 hour long practice session 5-6 days per week without eating enough food.  I lost weight from the metabolism boost, but fuck that cutting shit.  =)


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Post the workout tomorrow then.. but dont bitch out on posting it all together.


I've started writing this like four or five times now.  I can't bring myself to post it, just because I was all over the place, and I hate days like that.  I will go to the positive though which is that I figured how to properly have my body placed when doing pull-ups.  Before I was going way to straight and I was hitting my lats as hard as i'd have liked to on them.  

The rows weren't bad either.  I feel like an asshole for not posting my back workout, I won't do that again in the future.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Eh, I wrestled briefly. They told me to cut and whatnot, but I told them there's no way in Hell I can go through with a 3 hour long practice session 5-6 days per week without eating enough food. I lost weight from the metabolism boost, but fuck that cutting shit. =)


Seriously.  Wrestling is a joke like that.  It really irritates me.

I've got my leg workout coming up here shortly.  I am about to head off to the gym, just wanted to post a few things here before I left.

On friday, I wanted to max out for my buddies, and I did.  I hit a single of 200 and could have gone to 205 I would imagine but I only wanted to do one set.

It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 20, 2005)

> I have just entered the IM competition, its on now.


 
Whats that?????


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Whats that?????


Just a little Online competition to better us all..


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i know where is it and how can i enter i really need some motivation


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 21, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

You enter it the second you create a journal.  This isn't some heavy duty competition, just one to better us all.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 21, 2005)

oh cool,better get cracking,i know it isn't a heavy duty comp i just need something like that to motivate me


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

Sunday, February 20th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_14 x 190 + 10_
_13 x 180 + 8 x 185_
Deadlift:
_11 x 225 + 8 + 5_
SLDL:
_12 x 190 + 10_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 156 + 15 x 150_
Calf Raises:
_30 x 255 + 20 x 235 + 25 x 255 + 25 x 235_

I had an awesome workout yesterday.  The reason I couldn't post this up last night was probably because of how sore I was, and how I didnt want to do a damn thing besides sit down and eat food.  I really had some awesome squat sets, although they took a little too long, and my deadlifts were excruciating.  There was a puddle of sweat coming off of my face and legs after each deadlift rep, it was such motivation to go that extra mile.  I went up weight in leg extensions, I was thinking about changing my calf routine but with the way yesterdays went I think I am going to continue trying this way out.

I went up in my deadlifts from 205 to 225 almost with ease.  I wasn't keeping the bar elevated off the ground the entire time, but I was real rapid and gave my lower back a hell of a workout.

I absolutely blasted my back, my lower back, my hams, my quads, everything.  Yesterday was an excellent start to the week and with the sleep I have been able to get I have no doubt in my mind that I am going to blast my chest later on today.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

Monday, February 21st 2005

*Chest & Triceps*

Bench Press:
6 x 170 + 2 x 185 (negatives) (spotter fucked up on negatives)
5 x 165 + 5 x 185 (negatives)
5 x 135 (concluding set)
Incline:
6 x 125
Decline:
6 x 140
Cable Flies:
12 x 175 + 15 x 165

CG Bench:
4 x 110 + 2 x 115
Cable Pushdowns:
15 x 125
18 x 115
E-Z Bar Skullcrushers:
6 x 50 supersetted with E-Z Bar Overhead Extensions: 4 x 50

I had some awesome flat bench sets.  I really hit my chest hard.  Not only that, after breaking my plateau last week at 165, I maxed out with a single of 200 on friday, and then hit 170 for six reps today and getting help on the seventh.  I really hit my chest hard on the bench.  

You'd think I would be happy, but the inclines and declines killed me.  I went up in weight on the inclines and that was nice, but I didnt get the seventh rep to match last weeks which pissed me off.  Not to mention my declines stayed the same, my guess it was a completely mental thing.  It's so frustrating, I sat there pushing as hard as I could and it was moving and then I got jealous and thought i was going up from last week and my mind just halted my arms to the point where I couldn't get it up all the way.  So frustrating.

I tried close grip bench presses and I hit my chest quite a bit which is why the weight was so little but I atleast could feel it a little more this week in my triceps which was great.  I think I am going to stop doing skullcrushers.  I haven't gone up in them in a while most likely because of my elbow, but i just hate that.  Hell, i'll keep doing them, but I feel like I hit my triceps more on my pushdowns than my skulls so we'll see.

I have a rest day tommorow, I had an excellent start to my week, and I am very glad.  My leg day was awesome and even with this wicked cough and cold, I managed to have an excellent chest day.  Thanks for coming.


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You'd think I would be happy, but the inclines and declines killed me.  I went up in weight on the inclines and that was nice, but I didnt get the seventh rep to match last weeks which pissed me off.  Not to mention my declines stayed the same, my guess it was a completely mental thing.  It's so frustrating, I sat there pushing as hard as I could and it was moving and then I got jealous and thought i was going up from last week and my mind just halted my arms to the point where I couldn't get it up all the way.  So frustrating.



that's why strength sucks and is overrated IMO haha.

You can't judge a wo by how much you push. There are WAY too many factors that lead into how strong you are everyday, with the most important being, like you said, mental. 

Don't worry about the strength, bro. If you're muscles are growing, then you know you're getting stronger. Focus on intensity and concentrate on the muscle(s) you're supposed to be working.

When you're huge in a few years, you'll be much more happy than if you're skinny and can move big weight haha.

keep hittin' it hard, kid...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

Strength owns all.  Don't hate!


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Strength owns all.  Don't hate!



HATE HATE HATE HATE haha

and no, strength doesn't own all. There's too many factors that alter your strenght wo to wo, so it's VERY easy to get frustrated and down on yourself. I'm strong, but IMO alls strength does is boost your ego. If you wanna REALLY know how much of a man you are, try do failing at 25 reps of squats with a max. weight. Much more ballsy than a set of squats x3 with heavy weight.

like i've always said, i'd rather look like this Coleman:






and be as strong as this Coleman:





than be as big as Gary and strong as Ronnie.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, that's your opinion and that's fine.  It's hard to describe why I like strength so much, but I just do.  That feeling you get when you measure some lagging body part and see that it just increased 1/4" or 1/2" is the same feeling I get when I add 5 or 10 pounds to one of the core lifts.

Also, your last little example is all well and good, but neither scenario will ever happen in the real world.


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, that's your opinion and that's fine.  It's hard to describe why I like strength so much, but I just do.  That feeling you get when you measure some lagging body part and see that it just increased 1/4" or 1/2" is the same feeling I get when I add 5 or 10 pounds to one of the core lifts.



I hear ya. 
I like strength too, it's just like i said, anything less than your last best, or a new pr, is disheartening. There's SO many different factors that contribute to how strong you are day-to-day that it's often discouraging more than it is encouraging. 
To each his own  




			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Also, your last little example is all well and good, but neither scenario will ever happen in the real world.



Of course not. 
(but that would be funny as shit, huh? you get a guy as big as Ronnie but weak as fuck, and another guy who looks like Gary must is the WSM hahaha)


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

I hear you Flex. So many factors determining your strength workout to workout, when it's down and strength is what you gauge your w/o's by you feel like crap and completely discouraged. It's a rough trap to be in.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, and great w/o Sox. You really are coming along VERY well!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Of course not.
> (but that would be funny as shit, huh? you get a guy as big as Ronnie but weak as fuck, and another guy who looks like Gary must is the WSM hahaha)



Gary Coleman just pulled a record breaking 1011 pound deadlift!  Bahahaha!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey sox, sorry to hijack your thread.  It looks like your bench pressing is climibing!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> that's why strength sucks and is overrated IMO haha.
> 
> You can't judge a wo by how much you push. There are WAY too many factors that lead into how strong you are everyday, with the most important being, like you said, mental.
> 
> ...


Sorry CP, I completely agree with Flex on this one.  I let the weight and strength irritate me when all I should be worrying about is hitting that muscle as hard as I possibly can.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Strength owns all. Don't hate!


I was thinking about it.  What did I do by benching 200 pounds in front of my buddies the other day?  It certainly didnt add size to my chest.  All it did was boost my moral, and sure thats all good, but when I look back at it now, I'd rather have my chest be huge and my weight little to average as Flex suggested.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, and great w/o Sox. You really are coming along VERY well!


Thanks Rock, since breaking that plateau on the bench I've been able to put up a single of 200 and six of 170.  I'm loving it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey sox, sorry to hijack your thread. It looks like your bench pressing is climibing!


Not to worry.  I have plenty of other stuff to worry about currently.  I just had to come home from school because I have a fever, a cough, a headache, and a soar throat.  Thank god its a rest day, I think I can head to the gym if I take a nap later tonight to hit my abs.  I am just hoping to god that I am fine for my shoulder day tommorow.

Thanks for coming by guys.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Sorry CP, I completely agree with Flex on this one.  I let the weight and strength irritate me when all I should be worrying about is hitting that muscle as hard as I possibly can.



I know I'm in the minority.  This is a bodybuilder forum.  That is to be expected.  You have your goals, I have mine.  I like size, but strength is really the overriding motivator for me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I know I'm in the minority. This is a bodybuilder forum. That is to be expected. You have your goals, I have mine. I like size, but strength is really the overriding motivator for me.


Exactly.


----------



## simbh (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I know I'm in the minority. This is a bodybuilder forum. That is to be expected. You have your goals, I have mine. I like size, but strength is really the overriding motivator for me.


I'd have to say its the same thing for me ... But I guess as long as you know you're doing your best , is good though . As long as you know you pushed it to the limit... For me well , I get pissed off if I don't put my weights up or at least do a few more reps with the same weights . Even before I started my cycle I had the same mentality . Maybe I'm too hard on myself , but the mind is the most powerfull muscle IMO and for the rest to give the optimal performance I have to motivate myself by saying that no less than a certain amount must be achieve. I'd say that 90% of the time I achieve it.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 22, 2005)

soxmuscle try to change your bench down after you do your incline for about a month. I can bet after that month you do bench as your first chest excersise you'll have atleast increased reps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> soxmuscle try to change your bench down after you do your incline for about a month. I can bet after that month you do bench as your first chest excersise you'll have atleast increased reps.


I have really been progressing nicely besides a little four week stint, so I think I am going to continue on the path I've been heading on atleast until I hit another plateau.  Thanks for the help, and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2005)

Well wow.  I hit my shoulders last night and the day was just brutal.  Loss in strength, little to no intensity.. I am never sick, this fucking sucks.

I had a great leg and chest day, and my shoulder day sucks.  I was just about to go to the gym for my back day but my stomach started turning.  I think my bodies trying to tell me something.  I am going to rest here for a little while longer and if I don't feel better I might just put off my back day until tommorow morning.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2005)

I've gotten quite the ab workout with all this coughing, thats for sure.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Post your workouts..  And maybe take some time off.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

let me know how those FLEX curls worked for ya...

LIGHT WEIGHT!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2005)

Wednesday, February 23rd 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Standing Military Press:_
5 x 105 + 5 x 95
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
6 x 50 + 5 x 45
_Upright Rows:_
_8_ x 110 + 4 x 110
10 x 100 + 5 x 100
_Shrugs:_
15 x 195 + 12 x 185
15 x 160 + 10 x 130
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
3 x 145 + 7 negatives
4 x 140 + 8 negatives

My workout was tough.  I give myself very little credit despite having a fever, a cough, a stuffy nose, sneezing every five seconds, itchy eyes, etc.  I probably shouldn't have worked out but I still managed to get a couple good sets surprisingly and it kept me from going insane.  My Smith machines tear my shoulders apart, and ever since I starting shrugging in the front instead of in the back its really torn apart my traps.  The DB presses were pretty good, and I added some lateral raises at the end that I forgot which weight I used.

PreMier, I just can't stay consistent.  I dont think I need time off especially now that I took tuesday and now today off aswell.  I've gotten some great rest, and the bad cold I have seems to be going away.  I think this will help a lot for tommorow mornings workout.  Not to mention sleeping until noon the last couple of days has really been a treat.  I'll have my back day tommorow morning early, and I am going to do my part to get some quality calories in me tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> let me know how those FLEX curls worked for ya...
> 
> LIGHT WEIGHT!


I wasn't feeling to good today, so I am going to get a good nights sleep and do those FLEX curls tommorow.  I hope I feel better, I need a good workout tommorow morning.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Just dont want to put undue stress on your body, while its fighting a cold.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2005)

Very True.  Hopefully this extra vitamin c, and some cough medicine will fix this thing right up for tommorow's early workout.


----------



## Flex (Feb 24, 2005)

ya bro, like P said, be smart with training while you're sick.

I know you it feels awful to keep taking days off, but in the end its whats best for ya. think of how much more enthusiastic and ready to tear the weights apart after a few extra days rest.

good luck, bro, and hit doze FLEX curls haha


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2005)

Sunday, February 27th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_8 x 195 + 12_
_10 x 185 + 10_
Deadlift:
_12 x 230 + 12 (had to rest after six on each, and then rested at ten on the second)_
SLDL:
_10 x 195 + 12_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 162.5 + 15 x 162.5 (half reps until the last where I held.)_

Boy did it feel good to get back.  The cough is still there but I feel alot better physically and the phlegm has begun to come up meaning I think I am finally over it.  The first set of squats was unbelievable.  I got to eight and felt like I was done, not to mention I was itchy all over as I had gotten a haircut today, so I racked it.  I was pissed, I couldn't believe I let myself do that even if I was feeling done.  So I picked up the weight about half a minute later and stuck out 12, four more than I did the first time.  It was awesome.

The deadlifts were great, and I seem to be progressing nicely.  The leg extensions were great too.  The first 15 wasn't to failure, but the rest pause following was nasty.  I wasn't able to get my calves done today because the place was closing and they had already let me stay five-ten minutes after, but I don't mind I will get my calves done on tuesday.

What else.  It was great to get back, and another workout where I found myself on the locker room floor so tired afterwards.  I hate when that happens though because I can't get right home and suck down my shake if I'm gasping for breath for 15 minutes after my workout.  Whatever, it just shows how hard I worked, and I have to appreciate it that rather than take away from my intensity.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2005)

Monday, February 28th 2005

*Chest & Triceps*

Bench Press:
3 x 175 + 5 x 205 (negatives)
5 x 165 + 5 x 195 (negatives)
7 x 135 (concluding set)
Incline:
5 x 135
Decline:
6 x 145
Cable Flies:
15 x 175 + 12 x 165

CG Bench:
2 x 115 + 3 x 95
Cable Pushdowns:
15 x 125
15 x 115
E-Z Bar Overhead Extensions: 
3 x 50 + 4 x 50 + 5 x 50 (15 sec RI)

I had an alright workout.  Tired as all get out today, and didnt really open up with the intense until the concluding set of my bench.  The strength was still there but it was a terrible decision on my part to jump to the 175.  That set was done for.  The 165 set was good, and the negatives as a whole were great.  The inclines and declines were nice, and the cable flies were great.

I really had a good tricep day and I am going to express that for today.  I had some good close grip sets, my overheads were great, and my pushdowns are good aswell.  I didnt have quite the chest day I could have hoped for, but my triceps were murdered and that is definitly a plus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2005)

Tuesday, March 1st 2005

*Abs & Cardio*

I did five minutes of HIIT training with sprints at 10 and jogs at 5.  It was brutal, and the five minutes with my sweatshirt was enough to get a real nice little workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2005)

Wednesday, March 2nd 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Standing Military Press:_
6 x 105 + 6 x 95 (failed on the seventh on both)
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
3 x 55 + 8 x 50
_Upright Rows(30 sec RI's):_
_12_ x 110 + 8 x 110
8 x 100 + 6 x 100
_Shrugs:_
12 x 200 + 12 x 190
15 x 165 + 10 x 145
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
0 x 155 + 8 negatives
4 x 140 + 8 negatives

I had a pretty good workout today, especially for having my shoulders done pretty intensely on monday.  I have to drop inclines, I literally have to.  It's a shame it's come to this but my shoulders are just to worked after my chest day.  I hit some nice weights on the shrugs today, but I was unable to find my wraps as I had promised so I kept losing grip.  The negatives on the Smith machine just murder my shoulders.

Diet was great today.  It will be almost polished off completely tommorow as I will be bringing some peas, some brown rice, and some chicken to school for lunch coupled with my PB sandwhich instead of the turkey and other shit I was having.  I am pretty excited about changing up my meals.  My taste buds will appreciate it.

I can't wait for my back day tommorow.  I need a good back day and I can finally feel healthy and ready to go.  I am going to get some great sleep tonight, atleast for me.  Anytime I can go to bed before 1, I am doing my self a pleasure.

What else, I bought some CEE to replace my monohydrate next week.  That'll be good.  I love getting packages of bulknutrition.  Hopefully they give me some nice free stuff.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 2, 2005)

Workout look good. Have a good "back" day tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Workout look good. Have a good "back" day tomorrow.


Thanks, workout was pretty intense today, especially for having some minor sore shoulders as is.  Blasted my traps, and did too many shrugs but all is well.  Again thanks, I got to get some sleep here to get a good day tommorow.  I have to finish this cottage cheese first though.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2005)

Thursday, March 3rd 2005 

*Back & Biceps:*

_Weighted Pull-ups:_
10 x 30 + 10 negatives 
_Barbell Row:_
10 x 190
12 x 185 + 12 x 155
11 x 165 
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_12 x 162.5
6 x 245 (close grip; consecutively)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
12 x 157.5
_Dumbell Bent Over Row:
_12 x 75 (13 reps with my left arm)

_FLEX Curls:_
12 x 75 + 8 x 75
_Hammer Curls:_
7 x 45

I had a real good workout today.  I could really see some size difference in my biceps because I hadn't worked them out since the 10th of February, but hopefully the FLEX curls did wonders on them today.  I went lighter with my pull-ups and they worked out beautifully.  My rows were real good, although I did an extra set cancelling out one of my machine row sets in the process.  The rows were really feeling good so I wanted to get another set of those in today.  The lat pulldowns were good, and the close grips weren't all that bad either.  On the DB rows I really hit my lats hard too.  Each rep was really drown out and complete.

As for my biceps, like I said earlier, my FLEX curls were excruciating.  I really enjoyed them.  The hammers were less controlled and a real nice addition to the day.  Overall a real good workout.

I had my first prepared meal today and I loved it.  It was truly great.  I had some chicken, some peas, and some brown rice.  A whole lot better than my turkey sandwhich on wheat.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2005)

Sunday, March 6th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_8 x 200 + 10 x 195_
_12 x 185 + 12 + 6_
Deadlift:
_10 x 235 + 12_
SLDL:
_10 x 200 + 12_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 162.5 + 15 x 162.5_
_15 x 125_
Calves:
30 x 250 + 15 x 300 + 16 x 260

I hit my legs hard today, but really did a little bit more volume then I probably should have.  I jumped up to 200 and that was the wrong decision.  The weight was just too much to be in the rep range I wanted.  I nearly died trying to push for nine.

Deadlifts were good, extensions were great.  I did an extra set of light and controlled reps in the FLEX fashion.  The calves were hit hard.  I am really liking V-players 100 rep thing.  I didnt get to one hundred reps today, but I was real close.  Hopefully i'll improve on that next week.

I am on the CEE.  I can't believe how horrible it tastes.  It is honestly one of the most disgusting things I've ever tasted.  I'll suck it up.  I've added dextrose to it, and some grape juice to take the flavor away a little.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Sunday, March 6th 2005
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> ...


oh man... grape juice + whey tastes like throw up... i couldnt imagine grape juice and creatine


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2005)

mono with grape juice is great, but the CEE is life altering.


----------



## brogers (Mar 7, 2005)

I try and drink CEE like it's a shot of Beam, one gulp.  Grape juice/CEE shooters I guess.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 7, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I try and drink CEE like it's a shot of Beam, one gulp. Grape juice/CEE shooters I guess.


Thats a good idea.  Today, I did what I think I am going to do for the rest of my time on it.  I took the 2.5 grams dumped it in my mouth, felt it syringe on my toungue and chugged it down with the bitter beer face.  Did that a few times, and all was well.

I highly recommend it, plus none of it sticks to the sides and your not wasting any, so its great.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 7, 2005)

Monday, February 28th 2005

*Chest & Triceps*

Bench Press:
4 x 175 + 2 (negatives)
6 x 165 + 4 (negatives)
6 x 140 (concluding set)
Incline:
6 x 135
Decline:
6 x 145 + 2
Cable Flies:
15 x 175 + 15 x 165

CG Bench:
5 x 100
Cable Pushdowns:
12 x 125
10 x 115
E-Z Bar Overhead Extensions: 
5 x 50 + 4 +50 (15 sec RI's)

I had a pretty good workout today, but my normal spotter informed me right after school that he wasn't coming.  Thats always a let down.  My negatives were shit because of it, atleast on the first set.  I went up on my concluding set and stayed on par with what I was expecting.  Those are nasty.  I decided to stay with the inclines this week because without my spotter I felt like I needed to do some more chest work.  They were surprisingly good, and the decline set was good too.

Im starting to get better with the close grips, although my chest is so warped at times that it makes doing any weight resembling what I should be doing extremely difficult.  Pushdowns and overheads were real good.  I think i'll be feeling a good burn in my tris for two weeks in a row.

Second day of CEE.  I'm loving it now.  Like I said last post, I figured out a way where it still tastes like shit, but as Gopro said, in the name of muscle it must go down.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

Workouts really look solid man, keep it up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts really look solid man, keep it up.


Thanks man.  I try my absolute best, one day it'll be pay off.  It's wierd though.  I did very few negatives, and today my chest is barely sore.  It's amazing how intense the negatives are.  I highly recommend them, and even though soreness isn't a barometer for how successful your workout is, it still feels nice tearing every fiber in your chest apart.

Thanks for stopping by, MonStar.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2005)

Your progressing man, doin great. How is the creatine workin for you? I'm thinking of picking up some monohydrate, I haven't used creatine before.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

Negatives are great for building up your pecs---and they're also great for adding strenght to your bench. I am going to stay posted man, so keep up the hard work.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

Tuesday, March 8th 2005

*Abs, Forearms & Cardio*

I did ten minutes of some real good HIIT training.  I was dieing and wanting to give up after five minutes, but I struck it out and did the full ten.  When I wear a sweatshirt, I sweat quite a bit.  Ten minutes seems like enough for me to be quite honest.

My abs were hit pretty hard, and I needed that.  I realized today just how badly I have been avoiding them recently, for no reason whatsoever.  My abs are and have always been something that I have had.  It's stupid and I am sick and tired of it, even if I hate doing abs.  I will begin to do abs on thursdays as well, and I might start doing them on sundays too.

My forearms were hit alright.  I did some nice barbell wrist curls with 115 pounds and it seemed to work pretty well.  This friday I think I am going to do some more forearms, I need them to grow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Your progressing man, doin great. How is the creatine workin for you? I'm thinking of picking up some monohydrate, I haven't used creatine before.


Thanks.  I am progressing, but obviously not as fast as I would like.  I am sure its the same for everyone.  Creatine's great.  I highly recommend it.  I used monohydrate for about a month and recieved great gains.  I am currently trying the CEE as you probably know, so I'll report back to your journal with what I think about it in a few weeks.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Negatives are great for building up your pecs---and they're also great for adding strenght to your bench. I am going to stay posted man, so keep up the hard work.


Yea, I am very glad I have added them into my chest days.  I have DD, you, CP and a few others to thank for those.  Good to hear also, keep on coming.  Best of luck to you by the way, your new journals starting off nicely, I have to give credit where its due.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like you're doing great man. Nice workout program. You're constant dedication is very impressive.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Looks like you're doing great man. Nice workout program. You're constant dedication is very impressive.


I try my best.  Like i've said, its frustrating at times, but I love doing it, and like you said, the dedication is there.

Thanks for coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2005)

Wednesday, March 9th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Standing Military Press:_
8 x 110 (struggled on six, see concluding report)
9 x 90 
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
8 x 55
8 x 50
_Upright Rows(30 sec RI's):_
_13_ x 110 + 9 x 110
12 x 100 + 8 x 100
_Front Shrugs:_
4 x 205 + 12 x 190
18 x 165 + 20 x 155
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
2 x 155 + 7 negatives
5 x 140 + 6 negatives + 3 negatives x 185

I truly had a real good workout today. I had a guy come over and help me mid set with my military presses and what was struggling around 6-7 for both sets went up to 8 and 9 respectively because of the spot. The shoulder presses were great. I got 3 reps with the 55's last week and busted out six full ones and then two helped by my spotter. The 50's were a legit 7 and I busted out one more with the guidance of my spotter.

Uprights were real good, front shrugs for a change were excellent aswell. I started off with to much weight. I think I will look into getting straps this weekend. There is a Dick's opening up nearby, i'll go check it out. Once again, the Smith Machine presses set me over the edge. The negatives are just excruciating. I must sound like a broken record, but I killed my delts and I love it.

I have already gained some weight from the CEE. I love it. At the beginning of my workout, right after I pissed, I weighed in at 153 1/2 nearly 154. I am up about 3 pounds since starting the CEE. Although a little bloatedness has occurred, but nothing major, and its more due to my ab routine or lack there of in recent weeks. Once I tighten up my abs, I think i'll be alright.

My diet has been good recently. I have been bringing tupperware to school instead of just a plain sandwhich. Today was taco day at school, so they had lettuce, tomatoes, jalapenos, etc. out. I had a lot of chicken, so cooked it up, asked for a plate piled on the lettuce, tomatoes and jalapenos with my chicken and had a real tasty "taco chicken salad." I am really liking this new diet, it applies some good variety for once.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Straps are for pussies, work on your grip.  I do mine on back day, but you dont do traps with back.. I would still do them back day, because its after the trap day.  Do things like square bar pullups(pinch), or static holds/farmer walk with DB's(crushing), or even hold a bar for statics(crushing).  Do them at the end though.

Or not


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll start doing some grip excercises.  I might start doing grip excercises on fridays during my free period at school.  I need to work on my grip, and I hate to go the route of straps, but it seems like the only way... for example I'm able to do in the 10-20 rep range for 165-185, but lose grip after 4 with 205?  I don't know, maybe I am being a pussy, but I think for shrugs and only shrugs straps might be able to help.  Even if I do one heavy set with and one lighter set without, or something like that.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

When I have a problem like that, I just do 4-5 sets of 3-4 reps.  That way I get all my reps in, and Im building my grip.  Your traps will grow without straps, and grip is an important factor in all exercises.  You have a shitty grip, and a lot of your lifts will suffer.  You hold the bar double overhand, right?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2005)

Correct, double overhand.  I could see doing something like that with short intervals kind of treating them like rest-pause sets.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Correct, double overhand.  I could see doing something like that with short intervals kind of treating them like rest-pause sets.



I would be afraid to do r/p on anything with a BB and a large muscle group.  I wouldn't want my form to start slipping.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I would be afraid to do r/p on anything with a BB and a large muscle group. I wouldn't want my form to start slipping.


I have done rest pauses in the past and have liked them.  While form/grip may slip slightly, I still get a nice roll and hold in my traps when I do so.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Wait, what?  Roll?  You dont roll your shoulders do you?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

Thursday, March 3rd 2005 

*Back & Biceps:*

_Weighted Pull-ups:_
12 x 30 + 10 negatives 
_Barbell Row:_
5 x 195 (+5 bad reps)
7 x 185 (+2 bad reps)
12 x 165
15 x 150 (1-2 reps could have been better, but still good reps.) 
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_12 x 162.5
10 x 245 (close grip; consecutively)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
14 x 160

_FLEX Curls:_
15 x 75
8 x 80
_Hammer Curls:_
8 x 45 (got to seven, took a breath, and tried for eight, couldn't get it but I swung it up eek)

I was very satisfied with todays workout.  I truly honestly was.  I added way too much volume, and it resembled a workout from a while ago.  Trying to stay as close as possible with the HIT theme, going to twelve sets was just unacceptable.  I am not unhappy, because I treated the first two sets of bb rows as pretty much failed sets, but it was still stupid of me.

Nonetheless, the sets I did well were excellent, and I can't ignore that.  My sets of lighter bb rows were great, my pull up set was excellent, my cable rows were really drawn out well, and the lat pull downs were good too.

I decided to ditch the dumbell rows today after I grabbed the 80's and struggled.  Instead I just went right to the Flex Curls, put on the 75 pounds and busted out 15 good reps having to pause and breath for a few seconds at 9 and 12.  On the next set, only about a minute later, I hit eight with 80 pounds and it felt great.  The hammers weren't bad either.

So again, a little bit more volume, I'll definitly be looking to cut down some next week, but all was well today, and im satisfied.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wait, what? Roll? You dont roll your shoulders do you?


My shrugs look more or less like the display on exrx, but I do have a tendency to roll slightly when I begin to struggle with the weight.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=945863&postcount=7 

Just be careful bro.  Nice workout too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=945863&postcount=7
> 
> Just be careful bro. Nice workout too.


Thats definitly interesting, thanks for providing that link.  I think next week I will lighten up the weight and try to master my form.

Thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 13, 2005)

Sunday, March 14th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_12 x 200 + 10 x 200_
_15 x 185 + 8 x 185_
Deadlift:
_5 x 240 + 5 + 7 + 3_
SLDL:
_8 x 205 + 12_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 175 + 18 x 162.5_
_16 x 150_
Calves:
20 x 300 + 20 x 280 + 20 x 260 + 10 x 260 + 30 x 240

I had an alright leg day.  I think I have found a trend going on and I dont know if its a good one or a bad one.  When I get to the gym, which on sundays closes at six, at lets 4:30, I am taking my time and really losing the intensity that I seems to work so well on days where I arrive in that 5:00-5:30 range.  I dont know if its good to rush myself, but when I do I seem to have my most intense workouts, where if I have time I seem to take my time.  Next week on my leg day, I will look into setting a deadline in terms of when I want to be out of the gym by.  If I am not completed with my workout by that given time, for every five minutes I am off of that time I will add another minute to my cardio on tuesdays.  Yes, I hate cardio, ha.  So this Tuesdays I am at 11 minutes, and I am going to work next week to keep it at 11.

One positive were my leg extensions.  I jumped up to 175 because the middle plate wasn't there, and bam I did fine.  I actually was doing some controlled reps for the first 8-12.  Then I struggled and grinded through a few more "bad" reps.  Calves were also pretty good, and I really hit them hard.  I also added some abs today, which was a treat.  I will begin doing abs on sundays, tuesdays and thursdays.

The deadlifts are a little odd in terms of how they are listed.  I know that.  I did five reps, and then huffed and puffed for about 20 seconds, then did five more, same thing, then busted out 7, then busted out 3.  All was well, but I could have been better.  The weight was real high.  SLDL's were a little better and more controlled, thats for sure.


----------



## Flex (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Straps are for pussies, work on your grip.



Says who?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Says me, and a few others.  Some people are lucky, and have a great grip(monstar).. and others arent so lucky, and should work on it.  Also, if your grip is weak, some of your other exercises will suffer.  Any exercise where you use your hands, your grip/forearm strength comes into play.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2005)

If I did infact get straps, it would only be for shrugs and regular deads.  I'd probably do one real heavy set w/ straps and one lighter set w/o straps.  I want my grip to progress a ton, but it just isn't on par with my strength and I think my traps and even my lower back to an extent are lacking.


----------



## Flex (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> if your grip is weak, some of your other exercises will suffer.



Exactly!

So if your grip is weak, bring it up doing forearm ex's. 

I'd rather use straps and have my forearm size/grip strength suffer than my back and trap size/strength.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Exactly!
> 
> So if your grip is weak, bring it up doing forearm ex's.
> 
> I'd rather use straps and have my forearm size/grip strength suffer than my back and trap size/strength.


I agree.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

WEll, its all relative I guess.. With straps I can shrug 405 for reps, but since I ditched them, I can only shrug 275 for reps(more with alternating grip).  My traps arent lagging, and neither is my back.  Do what you will


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2005)

Monday, March 14th 2005

*Chest & Triceps*

Bench Press:
4 x 175 + 6 x 185 (negatives)
6 x 165 + 5 x 185 (negatives)
7 x 140 (concluding set)
Incline:
3 x 135
Decline:
6 x 145 + 1
Cable Flies:
15 x 185 + 12 x 180

CG Bench:
10 x 105!!!
Cable Pushdowns:
15 x 130
10 x 125
E-Z Bar Overhead Extensions: 
3 x 50 (dead)

I had a pretty solid workout.  It was great to tear apart my chest again on the flat bench with a good spotter there to help.  My inclines were terrible, but my declines were nice, and my flat bench was excellent.  I didn't gain any reps or weight for the most part besides my concluding set, but last week was sort of a change compared to what I had been doing for a while, so I am not going to say that I am plateauing currently and will hold off until next week to do so.

I blasted my triceps today.  I have mastered my close grips, and am loving them.  I had a real nice set today.  Next week I will increase the weight to the 6-8 rep range.  I really had some great sets of triceps.

What else.. solid diet today, had ribs for dinner which probably wasn't too good, but they were fine.  CEE is great thus far, and I am loving it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> WEll, its all relative I guess.. With straps I can shrug 405 for reps, but since I ditched them, I can only shrug 275 for reps(more with alternating grip). My traps arent lagging, and neither is my back. Do what you will


Exactly.  If I experiment with straps and I see no change in size and strength, I will definitly go back to the strapless way.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Your method is flawed IMO.  Ofcourse you will see a strength gain, because your grip is the limiting factor here.  Using straps eliminates that factor, thus increasing your strength.  If you ever need to apply your new _strength_ in a real world application, such as helping someone move something, or carrying something heavy, will you be able to do it?  Sure you will be _stronger _ in the exercises, but your grip will still be a lagging part, thus holding you back.
About size, you are young, and constantly growing.  You will continue to grow with or without the straps.. do you really think they are that beneficial?  Do you use a belt?  Im just trying to understand your reasoning here..


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2005)

I more so notice it on my deadlifts, but I am having to drop the weight I am doing everytime because I physically cannot hold it.  If I had straps, I could lower it possibly even touching the ground but not have to reswitch my grip each rep.

Shrugs are sort of similar to the point where I am having to do lighter weight in the 15-20 rep range, and not going to failure.  If I had straps I could do the more appropriate weight and be in a more suitable rep range.

Also, I am not really giving two shits if I am able to carry some chairs or tables here and there, and care solely on getting as big as strong as possible.  If I give the straps a shot for a month, my trap size and grip strength won't decrease a notable amount if they do not in fact work, but if they do increase the trap size then well my traps are getting bigger and thats what I am mainly looking for.

Im starting to ramble, so i'll stop.


----------



## Flex (Mar 15, 2005)

dude, just use straps. Having a weak grip on back/traps is going to have you worrying about just that, your grip, instead of squeezing the correct muscles.

If grip is a problem for you, start crankin' out forearm ex's on back and bi day.....lighter weight w/higher reps. Even with the straps, your grip will still improve, just not as much w/o them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 15, 2005)

FLEX -- I have a forearm day on tuesdays, and I am going to buy the COC grippers I think to better my grip aswell.  Thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 15, 2005)

Tuesday, March 8th 2005

*Abs, Forearms & Cardio*

I had a pretty good day today.  I did my scheduled 11 minutes of HIIT for fucking up and that was brutal.  My legs were sort of sore, so I had to take the precautionary measures to stretch properly and get the blood going before I got into the full out HIIT.

My abs were hit real hard today, and it felt great.  I did my abs on sunday, and I did my abs real good today.  My forearms were also hit pretty hard, and I held 225 pounds for 15 seconds before dropping.  I will try and improve that to possibly 20 seconds, and then try and hold 250 for 10 seconds next week.

Im geared up for my shoulder and trap day tommorow.  My shoulders weren't nearly as sore today as they were a week ago.  I am expecting some gains, and a real good day tommorow.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

i agree with PreMier. fuck the straps, lift raw and make sure you don't skip the grip work. Grip tends to build up pretty quickly if you start training it and don't use straps for stuff like DL's/Shrugs etc. If you are worried about not hitting your traps enough or whatever, do a cumulative fatigue w/o. instead of 3 sets of 12 with straps, do 6 sets of 6 without straps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i agree with PreMier. fuck the straps, lift raw and make sure you don't skip the grip work. Grip tends to build up pretty quickly if you start training it and don't use straps for stuff like DL's/Shrugs etc. If you are worried about not hitting your traps enough or whatever, do a cumulative fatigue w/o. instead of 3 sets of 12 with straps, do 6 sets of 6 without straps.


Some guy at the gym today had straps, and I tried them out for a set.  I will tell you guys all about them when I post my entry in a few moments.  Thanks for coming, Yan.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2005)

Wednesday, March 16th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Standing Military Press:_
6 x 110 
7 x 95 
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
3 x 60
7 x 50
_Upright Rows:_
10 x 95 + 5 x 95 (olympic barbell)
8 x 110 + 4 + 7 (EZ bar)
_Front Shrugs:_
12 x 205 (straps)
10 x 185
20 x 165 + 18 x 155
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
3 x 155 + 7 negatives
5 x 140 + 5 negatives

I had a very good shoulder workout.  I had some nice militaries, failed with the 60's miserably but hit seven on the fifties real well on the dumbell shoulder press.  The upright rows were great.  I really wanted to try the olympic barbell, because I remember a while back being commended for doing 110 for 12 reps.  So I tried 95 on the barbell and I did it beautifully and will probably continute to do atleast a set on the barbell.  I kind of like the way the EZ bar feels, and I hit my traps more with the EZ bar I feel.

Shrugs were a real sticking point in my day.  I tried some straps, and to be honest,  I didnt really like them.  Sure I was able to do 8 more reps than I could without the straps of the same weight, but they were sort of tugging against my wrists, and I just didnt really like them that much.  In all honesty, with my 20 rep set of 165, I felt a better more thorough burn in my traps than the 12 of 205 with the straps.  I am not saying I will never use them, because I am still considering buying them, and only one set isn't going to sway my mind that much, but a bad first impression in my book.

Negatives were again crucial.  I didnt get to go up, because I didnt want to put another spotter in that position.  My spotter has been lacking this week, he probably took the week off without telling me or something because he has been no where to be found.

What else, ate well today.  Hmm..  not much, solid week thus far, will have a good back day tommorow.  Later guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2005)

Thursday, March 17th 2005 

*Back & Biceps:*

_Weighted Pull-ups:_
11 x 30 + 8 negatives 
_Barbell Row:_
7 x 195 (+8 bad reps)
9 x 185 (+3 bad reps)
12 x 165 (+3 bad reps)
15 x 155 (1-2 reps could have been better, but still good reps.) 
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_13 x 162.5 (again, more bad reps.  See Conclusion)
12 x 245 (close grip; consecutively)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
15 x 162.5

_FLEX Curls:_
15 x 80
8 x 75 (+4+3 started to swing, had to set it down to finish my set)

I had a good back day for the first time in a while.  I had looked back in my journal to the days where I had had my best back days and tried to adopt some principles from them.  I decided to cut the bullshit with the rest pauses on the barbell rows.  I am still only doing so many sets, no need to be that low, in my opinion.  I was rushing myself to get them to count as one set, when today I took my time, rested for the amount of time I should have and got some good reps and sets out of them.  So instead of six total sets, I did eight.  Well actually I tried for a fifth set of barbell rows but they were no good because my back was drained.

I went up in the bb rows, the cable rows, and even went up some reps in the pulldowns.  I ditched the dumbell rows because I no longer felt the need when I was doing four full-fledged sets with the barbell.

Flex Curls were nasty.  My biceps were already torn to pieces, so I ditched the hammer curls.  My first set of FLEX curls were great, and my first 7-8 reps on the second set were good too.  After that I started swinging and went completely against the FLEX idea.  Still two great sets.  I went heavy to light this week instead of light to heavy, and I was able to get plenty more good reps with the heavier weight which was a treat.

Boston College won, had a solid back day, and some good meals.  I am feeling pretty solid right now.  If I sleep well, wow.  Well thanks for stopping by.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Do you do barbell rows(back parallel to the floor) or are they more of a yates row(standing at a 45* angle).  You have some impressive pulling strength


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you do barbell rows(back parallel to the floor) or are they more of a yates row(standing at a 45* angle). You have some impressive pulling strength


I go down parallel to the floor on my SLDL's and just feel ackward.  I definitly do more of a Yates Row, 45 degrees seems about the angle I use.  Something like this, obviously without that pussy weight:


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Yea, those are yates rows.  Pussy weight


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, those are yates rows. Pussy weight


The guy is using like twenty pounds.  I piss that.  but yea, you get the point.  What kind of a row do you perform?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

I used to do yates rows.  Mudge also does them, but after reading something that P wrote, I switched to true BB rows.  I dropped weight and have been working on my form.  Its a somewhat dangerous movement being perpendicular to the floor like that(back rounding etc), but I needed a change.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2005)

Change is good.  Completely understandable.  By the way P, I tried the straps and didnt like them...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

I read that


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

lookin good sox. glad your not gonna be using the straps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 18, 2005)

I am not going to throw that idea out yet. I am sort of annoyed at the such high rep shrugs, and I don't know if they are lacking, but they could be bigger than they currently are, and possibly straps could help.

Not to mention, I have yet to try them out on deadlifts or pullups so I will look into those for sure. I would think that straps for pullups would be great. Grip doesn't exactly come into play on pullups, atleast as much as they do on deads, shrugs, etc. so you'd think I might be able to squeeze out an extra couple reps if I am able to hang there. For HIT of course.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I used to do yates rows.  Mudge also does them, but after reading something that P wrote, I switched to true BB rows.  I dropped weight and have been working on my form.  Its a somewhat dangerous movement being perpendicular to the floor like that(back rounding etc), but I needed a change.




What did he say?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> What did he say?



i'd venture a guess that its just cheating by decreasing ROM.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 20, 2005)

Sunday, March 21st 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_15 x 200_
_10 x 205_
_13 x 195 + 2 x 225_
Deadlift:
_5 x 240 + 5 + 7 + 3_
SLDL:
_5 x 205 + 5 + 5 + 5_
Leg Extensions:
_20 x 175_
_15 x 175_

I had a very good workout today. Surprising as all hell. Coming off of the Boston College loss, I just have been pissed and downright unmotivated for just about anything. Usually it would be used as anger pre, during, and post but today it was only right during my workout. I got to the gym and was yawning, drowsy and everything in between. Then I strapped on the 200 and pushed out 12 and felt dead, then pushed at 13 and felt worse, and then pushed out 14 and then nearly fell, stayed up and huffed and puffed and then I tried it and I blasted it up. It was a great set.

Then next, since I usually go up in weight after I get past 12 reps on a certain weight, I wanted to try the 205 right then and there, something I hadn't planned to do. So I strapped it on, and busted out 10 of those aswell. It was great. On my third set, I lowered the weight and busted out 13 reps on my already beat legs. I wanted two more after I racked it and I really wanted to try out 225 for some reason. I called someone offer to watch me, and even though I looked like I was blowing up I managed to get two reps.

Leg extensions were real good, i'll up the weight again next week. I tweaked something in my back on the set of 225 with the squats so it sort of hindered my deads for the day, but I managed to bust through and hit my lower back and hammies pretty well. Calves I didnt have enough time to do, but I was dead anyways. I'll hit my calves on tuesday.

Real good workout, pretty excited about that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice leg workout bro, SLDL's look pretty damn good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice leg workout bro, SLDL's look pretty damn good.


Yea it was definitly a great workout.  The SLDL's were unbelievable and I almost consider them to be a superset with the leg extensions considering how rushed I was.  I had a real nice workout.  It's always good when your walking around the next day like you just got out of prison.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2005)

My brother has been sick for the last two weeks and in that time has dropped an insane amount of weight.  We have all been pulling for him, and today after his blood had been worked on, we found out that he was diagnosed with Diabetes.

He's hysterical, and I don't really know what to tell him.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i'd venture a guess that its just cheating by decreasing ROM.



Bingo.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> He's hysterical, and I don't really know what to tell him.  Any help would be appreciated.



Have him look at DD.  He is diabetic, and has made impressive gains.  Maybe have your bro ask him how he times his slin injection to help optimally for working out.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have him look at DD. He is diabetic, and has made impressive gains. Maybe have your bro ask him how he times his slin injection to help optimally for working out.


I definitly told him.  I am not to familiar with insulin, but I am assuming it has some muscular building benefit.  So I used that on him and said my boy DD is a diabetic aswell and he seemed to like that.

Not to mention, my cousin has it so I gave him a call and that sort of calmed him down.  It's just amazing that one day he's completely fine and the next hes got diabetes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2005)

Monday, March 21st 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
4 x 175 + 6 x 185 (negatives)
6 x 165 + 6 x 185 (negatives)
8 x 140 (concluding set)
Incline:
6 x 135
Decline:
7 x 145 + 2 + 1
Cable Flies:
10 x 190 + 5
15 x 170

FLEX Curls:
16 x 80
11 x 75
Hammer Curls:
8 x 45

With what happened today, I had a great workout.  For whatever reason, I nearly broke down for some odd reason when telling a buddy at the gym that my brother had diabetes.  I don't really know why, and I know he'll be fine, but I guess it just was a scary thing for me.

Well like I said, real good workout.  No real improvements in weight on the compounds but I matched my lifts from last week and did more on the concluding set, incline set, and the decline set.  Not to mention I went up in the Cable flies, so that was good. 

I decided to do biceps instead of triceps because my bicep routine lasts half as long as my tricep routine and because I wanted to get home to my brother.  I think a switch up was around the corner anyways, so thats fine by me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 22, 2005)

Tuesday, March 22nd 2005

*Abs, Forearms, Cardio & Calves*

I had a pretty good day today.  My HIIT cardio was a little messed up because these fat fucks who were walking at 2 miles per hour were on the automatic Interval treadmills, so I was left for the manual one I was having to adjust every minute.  So after six minutes, I switched to one of the others and did 5 more minutes.  Felt pretty good.  Was dieing and really got the blood going.

I did some static holds for 10 seconds with 245, and then 225.  I did five sets just for grip strength.  I also did some other forearm work aswell.

My abs were done very nicely again, but I am dissapointed I forgot to do abs last thursday and was unable to do abs on sunday.  Still a nice day for my abs, and can't complain.

The calves were hit pretty hard as well doing the 100 rep over 5 set thing that I adopted a few weeks back.  I like it.

I have my shoulder and traps day tommorow.  I'll be shrugging with some straps for the first time, so im pretty excited.

My brother is still in the hospital and I think he'll be able to come home tommorow.  I sure hope so atleast.  Wish him well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2005)

Wednesday, March 24th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Standing Military Press:_
4 x 110 (down reps from last week)
5 x 95  "   "
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
4 x 60
7 x 55
8 x 50
_Upright Rows:_
10 x 110 +5 (olympic barbell)
12 x 95 "   "
_Front Shrugs:_
20 x 225 (straps)
15 x 275 "   "
15 x 165 + 10 x 135 (strapless)
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
2 x 155 + 8 negatives
7 x 140 + 6 negatives x 185

I had a pretty good day today.  My brother had been on my mind all day, so it was a mighty slow day today and a major hit in intensity.  All the while though, I had some very nice sets.  I hit my shoulders real hard, and did well on the upright rows this time switching completely to the olympic barbell as opposed to the EZ bars.  Smith machine was great again today, I had my spotter back at the end of my workout, so that was great.

I want to focus a bit on the shrugs today. The straps and increased weight made my traps an absolute mess.  I really enjoyed the straps to be honest, and for the first time in a while I hit my traps extremely hard.

I went to the hospital to visit my brother tonight for a few hours.  He'll get through this, I know he will.  For those who read my journal at all, keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2005)

Thursday, March 24th 2005 

*Back & Triceps:*

_Weighted Pull-ups w/ straps:_
8 x 35 
10 x 30 + 8 negatives
_Barbell Row:_
12 x 225 (w/ straps;3-4 forced reps)
15 x 205 (w/ straps;3-4 forced reps)
12 x 170 (w/o straps)
15 x 160 (w/o straps)
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_10 x 165
12 x 250 (close grip; consecutively)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
15 x 165 (4-5 reps were forced)

_CG Bench:_
7 x 135
9 x 115
_Cable Pushdowns:_
15 x 135
15 x 125

I had a good workout today.  It took a little longer than usual, but the straps on the rows and pull-ups were killer.  It really allowed for some good full reps at the beginning while still forcing me to do some nice forced reps towards the end.  The 225 was nasty.  Straps or not, thats alot of weight and my back was scorching after that set.

Pullups were pretty good, lat pulldowns were better though.  My one set on the cable row was pretty good too.  I went up in that aswell.

My triceps were hit real hard.  I finally have mastered the close grip bench.  It's awesome.  I am expecting alot of growth coming from my triceps in the future, not so much in the definition, but in all around size.

Brother got home from the hospital.  Have been with him all night which is why this is being posted so late.  All is well and so far so good.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

> Barbell Row:
> 12 x 225 (w/ straps;3-4 forced reps)


Nice strength here man, 225 for 12 is great, keep it up.  

What form are you using on these? Yates?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice strength here man, 225 for 12 is great, keep it up.
> 
> What form are you using on these? Yates?


Thanks MonStar.  My back strength sort of hit a wall as of late, but I think adding the straps into the mix could be very beneficial to my workouts.  I am definitly getting up there, ha.  I am doing my rows in Yates form, yes, not because there easier or anything but more so because they feel more comfortable this way.  When I go with the lighter sets I sometimes do a complete bent over row, but for the heavy stuff Yates is how I do it.

Thanks for stopping by.  Im proud of you for telling the girlfreind you couldn't eat that ice cream. Keep it up aswell.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

Haha, nice to see you're still reading my journal. 

BTW, Yates style is the only way to row. 

I do them fairly upright, with a double-overhand grip on an EZ-curl bar. Are you currently trying to put on size?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2005)

Of course I'm reading your journal, I just want you to succeed this time around.   

Yea, Yates is the only way to go.  I love them.

I am definitly trying to add on some size.  I am trying to be as big and huge as I can genetically be.  Why do you ask?


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

> I am definitly trying to add on some size. I am trying to be as big and huge as I can genetically be. Why do you ask?


Just curious, based on your workout style. How's your diet? On any supplements right now? 

BTW, I'll succeed this time around.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

> Barbell Row:
> 12 x 225 (w/ straps;3-4 forced reps)


Wow, that's incredible!  I've never used straps, do they help that much?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

I can shrug 100 more pounds, and DL 100+ with them.  I dont feel they are necissary though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 27, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Just curious, based on your workout style. How's your diet? On any supplements right now?
> 
> BTW, I'll succeed this time around.


Diet is pretty good.  Real good at times, but then marginal at others.  Currently I am on Spring Break and at my dads, so I'll be able to workout and while I was able to eat a chicken, broccoli and sweet potatoe dinner last night, my guess is that my dads side of the family won't be able to eat that same meal three times a day for the rest of the week I'm here.

My dad's starting to more so get accustom to what I eat, so thats good.  I'll just head to the store and buy what I want for me, and not have second thoughts about it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 27, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's incredible! I've never used straps, do they help that much?


If you looked back on it, I hit 195 for 12 a few weeks back without straps.  Thirty pounds is not all that great, especially when at the end I am doing forced/half/bad reps and not coming to a complete ROM.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 27, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> If you looked back on it, I hit 195 for 12 a few weeks back without straps.  Thirty pounds is not all that great, especially when at the end I am doing forced/half/bad reps and not coming to a complete ROM.




Happy Easter buddy


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 27, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Happy Easter buddy


Definitly, you too.  Although I'm not really a fan of Holidays in general.  My dad expects me to eat cheese mashed potatoes, and buttered asparagus, gross.

Thanks again, and Happy Easter.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't update all that well right now because my computer access is limited here, but I'll post my leg day today.  It was pretty good.  A little long, but the circumstances surrounding it made it alright.

So stay tuned.


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, those are yates rows.  Pussy weight



ya, Yates rows suck. There's a MONSTER at my gym that "Yates rows" 495. I honestly don't see the point beyond feeding your ego.

I've been going perpendicular to the floor with light ass weight and i've never had such good results


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 28, 2005)

In all honesty, I do not perform Yates rows as opposed to the perpendicular kind to boost my ego.  I feel more comfortable in this position, I'm able to get my best reps in on them, and I have done them like that forever.

I will probably try the FLEX rows on thursday, ha.

By the way guys, I am going to refrain from posting my workouts this week.  I should have come prepared for this Spring Break and gotten things down.  I find that in a new gym, things just aren't the same.  I'm so used to doing this and that and now I come to this new gym and it just is different, for whatever reason.

I have decided that this week despite having a pretty solid leg day, and an alright chest day today to make this a "50% week" which will be considered my rest week.  I will be trying new things out this week here at my dads, and hopefully have the mind to not hate me next week.

Today for instance, I tried some dumbell inclines instead of barbell inclines.  I also tried an extra set of regular benching with 135, and holy shit.  It just does nothing for me anymore compared to doing the negatives.

I've been eating pretty shitty, but that was to be expected.  I've boughten some good foods, and some of my meals are great.  For instance twice today I had a salad with grilled chicken that were great aswell as a piece of chicken breast on top of my protein shakes, and some other things.  My main course for the day though was five slices of pizza.  My options were having pasta that doesn't fill me up, or pizza that does.  I'd rather be filled up and get alot of calories in me compared to eating pasta at this resturant i go to.

Not much else to update.  Brother's doing well, seems to be adjusting beautifully.  Strength was down a little bit today on the bench for some reason.  Not really sure why.  I hit 4 of 175 compared to 5 last week.  No big deal, but came up a few reps short on some sets.  Well I'll shut up now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 29, 2005)

Today I had a cardio day, did some forearms, calves, and a little abs.  I ate pretty shitty though, and it seems to be catching up to me.  

Tonight when I went to my dads club to swim, I took off my shirt after eating, and most likely because I had just stuffed myself my stomach was protruding, but it was still not something I ever want to see again in my life ha.

I weighed myself and I weighed in at 158.  That's 5 pounds heavier than I weighed in at last time, and tonight I was only in my boxers where last time I was wearing my t-shirt and gym shorts and shoes.

I love the added weight, you can definitly see how thick I am getting.  My brother's waist is probably about 26 inches, and mine is probably like, atleast tonight, around 34 inches.  It's not that I am getting fat, when I wake up I still have my six pack and look great, I am just getting thick.  I'm loving it, and dont really know why I'm writing this, but it's just wierd.  I'll have to post some pics, and then possibly cut, or not so much cut just try and lean out eating less fat.

This is killing me guys.  I love staying here with my dad, but going to the gym isn't the same here.  It's like its a hobby out here but a lifestyle where im used to.  I am going to have to devise a plan for the summer.  Possibly a new training regimen, and have my mom give me cash for proper groceries and stuff.  We'll see...

Keep me sane, post something.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Where does your dad live?  You'll live with him all summer?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 29, 2005)

I go to school and live in the suburbs of Illinois, and my dad lives in the Massachusetts suburbs.  I grew up and lived in Massachusetts for the majority of my life, but with a divorce and such things happened.

So yea, all summer, a week during spring break, and two weeks at christmas time.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, when I first started I moved out to Arkansas, and lived with my aunt all summer(this was 2yrs ago).  I ate anything and everything, mostly large somewhat healthy meals.  It was just good old home cookin, ya know?  Anyway, that was one of the times where I was bigger/stronger.  If your dad cooks good greasy meals, eat em and bulk up over the summer.  Just go and train like you do at home(it takes a while to adjust to a new enviornment, so dont get down on yourself).


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 30, 2005)

That's what I am trying to do, although alot of the times the meals aren't those good homecooking meals and instead there a pizza or a quick pasta, ya know.  I guess I'll just have to workout harder, and that starts today.


----------



## Flex (Mar 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I went to the hospital to visit my brother tonight for a few hours.  He'll get through this, I know he will.  For those who read my journal at all, keep him in your thoughts and prayers



First and foremost, that's too bad about your brother. But at first it sounded like he died and i was shocked. I think you're going about it the wrong way, cuz you gotta realize it's FAR from the end of the world.  One of my good buddies/college roomies had the same thing happen to him. Over a few week period (one of the weeks was while he was in Cancun for spring break no less), he lost a ton of weight, got sick, and the Dr.'s said he had diabetes. In the end, what came out of it was he had to alter his diet, check his blood sugar and administer insulin once or twice a day. VERY manageable, bro. Keep your head up,and tell your bro he'll be alright.




			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The straps and increased weight made my traps an absolute mess.  I really enjoyed the straps to be honest, and for the first time in a while I hit my traps extremely hard.
> 
> the straps on the rows and pull-ups were killer.  It really allowed for some good full reps at the beginning while still forcing me to do some nice forced reps towards the end.



Secondly, told ya you'd like the straps
But use them only when you have to, like when you deadlift and shrug heavy, while maybe on pullups/downs and rows. But when you go lighter, don't use 'em. In the meantime, make sure you're doing a few exer's of forearm work after back and biceps day to catch your forearms up. Those grippers work great as well.

Thirdly, DEFINITLY try FLEX rows. I love that name haha. Bend ALL the way over, even so your lower back is curved, and use a light weight. GUARENTEED to give you good results, while you don't have to worry bout hurting your back cuz your using a lighter wieght, therefore you don't have to rock up and down.

Fourthly, there's some kinda Double-A baseball game this Sunday night i thought you might be interested in. I think it's b/w the Redding Black Sox and the Yonkers Gangreen. Should be interesting (twas a joke, prolly not that funny. LETS GO SOX!)


----------



## Du (Apr 3, 2005)

Where is the update?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Where is the update?


I had my first workout back today.  It will come after this baseball game ends.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 3, 2005)

Bout time I start reading this journal lol Wish you lived nearby so we could train together man. Looking good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

Sunday, April 3rd 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_13 x 205 + 7_
_8 x 200 + 10 x 195_
Deadlift:
_5 x 300 + 6 w/ straps_
_5 x 245 + 5 w/o straps_
SLDL:
_5 x 210 + 5 + 5_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 175_
_20 x 175 + 10 x 125_
Leg Curls:
_15 x 75_

I had a great workout today.  A little talkative at first without my Ipod but a real good overall day.  Squats were good, deadlifts were the best i've ever done.  I hate to say it Jake, but I am loving the straps more than anything.  I really think I'll be doing some growing here with the straps.

I tried a set of leg curls for my hamstrings.  Its not that there lacking but I just wanted to give them a little isolated work which should be good.

I got my calves on tuesday.  Back in the routine, back to school, and ready to go.  Feeling pretty good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Bout time I start reading this journal lol Wish you lived nearby so we could train together man. Looking good.


That'd be awesome even though I am years away from being in your league in terms of strength.  Definitly keep following though, things will be back to normal now that Spring Break is over.


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 3, 2005)

Those are some sold Deadlifts man. Very impressive!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Those are some sold Deadlifts man. Very impressive!


When you deadlift are you having complete control of the bar the entire time?  Today I went down with it, put it on the ground, took a breath, and then blasted it back up.  It seems to work best with my asthma, but I was just curious the way you and others do it...


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 3, 2005)

Doing quicker would seem to lead to more strength.  But I pull pretty slow, mainly concentrating on starting the tension with my grip and thinking of it extending to the rest of my body.  I figure I risk less injury by doing is slow and controlled as opposed to firing it up.


----------



## Flex (Apr 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I am loving the straps more than anything.  I really think I'll be doing some growing here with the straps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

>


I was blasting them up yesterday.  I was turning heads at the gym, it felt great, and my back is feeling it today.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, we have different goals.. I want functional strength, and you really dont care.  Its al preferance.

How can you deadlift so much more than your squat?  Is your form off, or were you going easy on squats?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, we have different goals.. I want functional strength, and you really dont care. Its al preferance.
> 
> How can you deadlift so much more than your squat? Is your form off, or were you going easy on squats?


Exactly.  Whatever floats your boat.

When I post my new pictures here in a few weeks hopefully when I'm in my best shape I will show you why my back strength is alot more than my leg strength.  It's pretty embarrassing, but before I started working out my legs they were only slightly bigger than my arms.  For whatever reason, in my family, we all have chicken legs and much bigger upper bodies.  It sucks, but my legs seem to be growing with what I am doing so.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Yea.. but you deadlift from a squat position, so in theory they should be close.  Do you pop your hips up too fast, and end up doing like a sldl?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2005)

My deadlift looks nearly identical to the sample on exrx found here: http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/BBDeadlift.html


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2005)

Monday, April 4th 2005

*Chest*

Bench Press:
4 x 175 + 6 x 185 (negatives)
5 x 165 + 6 x 185 (negatives)
7 x 140 (concluding set)
Incline:
7 x 135 + 1
Decline:
7 x 145 + 1
Cable Flies:
8 x 190 + 4 + 3
15 x 170

I had a pretty good chest day today.  I had planned initially to do some triceps aswell, but it just didn't feel right in all honesty.  My chest was spent, and with that my close grip set that I did before deciding to ditch it was shitty.  I will put triceps either on shoulder day or back day with my biceps.  It will be a wierd week, but I'll manage.  

stength wasn't down today, but it wasn't up either.  last week was definitly a factor in that.  I will expect to go up in weight not next week but the following week.

Ate a lot of sunflower kernels today because it was "too late" to cook up my eggs.  Are they an alright thing to eat if something similar happens like that?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 5, 2005)

Tuesday, April 5th 2005

*Abs, Cardio & Calves*

I ran for 11 minutes of interval training at 10.0 miles per hour for 45 seconds, then down to 4.5 miles per hour for 45 seconds.  I was spent.

Abs were hit hard, calves were pretty sore from the squats still but I had a pretty good calve day aswell.

I am really going to start going hard for the ripped abs.  I hate doing them, but my abs are probably my fastest growing and apparent muscle on my body, and to avoid doing them is sickening.  I will do tuesday and fridays, and sundays if i have time.  I will probably do some weighted crunches at the house on sunday if i cant use the machine at the gym.

I am thinking I am going to do my triceps and shoulders tommorow with my traps and back on thursday.  I have been doing shoulders and traps with back and biceps and chest and triceps but I think I need a little mixup.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2005)

Wednesday, April 6th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Standing Military Press:_
5 x 110 
6 x 95 + 3
_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
3 x 60 (+3 forced reps, w/ help from spotter)
7 x 55 (+1 w/ help from spotter)
8 x 50
_Upright Rows (BB):_
12 x 110 + 12
12 x 95 + 12
_Front Shrugs:_
15 x 285
20 x 225 
20 x 165 
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
3 x 155 + 5 negatives
6 x 140 + 4 negatives + 1 neg

Total Sets: 12

I had a pretty good workout today.  I was hesitant to throw my tris in with this workout because they were still a little sore indirectly from my chest workout.  Hopefully I can do them tommorow, but I might hold off until friday and just do 3-4 quick sets at school during one of my free periods.  just two sets of cg bench, and two sets of pulldowns are something of that sort.  We'll see.

No real strength gains, but my training last week was weak, so I think it was pretty good for getting back into it.  I'll do abs again tommorow aswell, or I might possibly do them on friday depending on if I do triceps or not.  It will suck to be lifting five days in a week, but I can't leave my triceps out to dry and they might very well need the extra rest day.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2005)

Thursday, April 7th 2005 

*Back & Biceps:*

_Weighted Pull-ups w/o straps:_
 11 x 25 + 8 negs/10 secs 
_Yates Row:_
 ? x 225 failed set.  While I was under tension, I had no even solid reps.
 8 x 210 + 7 good set, real solid.
_Full BB Rows:_
  15 x 165 (w/o straps)
  15 x 155 (w/o straps)
 11 x 135 (w/o straps)
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_12 x 165
  8 x 250 (close grip; consecutively)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
  15 x 165 (2-3 reps were forced)

_FLEX Curls:
_10 x 80 + 5
 8 x 75 + 4
_Hammer Curls:
_6 x 45
 7 x 40

 I had a pretty good workout today.  My wrists have been bothering me, and for whatever reason.  I think being that I killed my back on sunday with the deadlifts, it's been sore all week.  Today felt fine, but I could feel some soreness in my lats.  I don't think I overtrained, but I definitly didnt undertrain if there is a such thing.

 My internet is down, so this sucks but..  I wanted to stress a few things here.  I failed on the first set, and I think in there lies a problem.  On my back days I always do forced reps and half reps towards the end.  On the bench if I don't rack it I can't get it off of me and I choke and die.  But on pull excercises I tend to hold onto the and stay under tension until each and every fiber is spent.  Good idea or bad?

 This thing im using here is the slowest thing ever.  I can't even see what im tryping right now so im sure theres alot of mistakes on here.  Good workout, I am going to do 1-2 sets of close grip bench and call it a day for my tris tommorow just so I get some work done on them this week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 8, 2005)

Did two sets of close grips today.  I didn't want to leave my triceps hanging for the week so I just wanted to do some minor work.

_CG Bench_
12 x 135
7 x 155


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2005)

Sunday, April 10th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_12 x 165 + 10_
_10 x 175 + 11_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 150_
_12 x 150 + 12 x 100_

Four sets.  Wow.  I don't know what it was, but I felt that same feeling I got a few weeks back where I started feeling hot all over and all around terrible.  I got lucky to get my extensions in because my light squats I did today because of my knee discomfort was enough for the entire day.

Good workout, but im not happy that I didnt finish it all up.  I am thinking I need to change my split around anyways, so I think I am going to do my back day tommorow and just add my hamstrings to that day.  This is really pissing me off that I can't figure anything out recently, so I think I will start a thread in the training section and once and for all fix this f'in problem.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2005)

Monday, April 11th 2005

*Chest & Triceps*

Bench Press:
3 x 175 + 5 x 200 (negatives)
4 x 165 + 4 x 185 (negatives) + 1
Incline:
8 x 135
Decline:
9 x 145 + 1
Cable Flies:
12 x 180

CG Bench:
7 x 135
7 x 125
Pushdowns:
15 x 120
12 x 100

Bad workout.  I started off great, even with the decreases in strength.  My inclines and declines were up, but my flat went down.  I am going to be getting a new and improved routine up for next week.  off day tommorow, boy do i need it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2005)

I have been all over the place since coming back from my dads, a routinely occurence for some terrible reason. For that reason, I have set in stone my current routine, and will obide to it from now on. No more of this switching biceps and triceps weekly bullshit that seems to be tearing me apart mentally. I have asked Duncan, P-Funk, PreMier, and Du to all take a look over it, so here it is, and it will be pm'ed to all four.  All other opinions/critiques are welcome aswell.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

> + 2 r/p 0-10 reps



what exactly do you mean by that stuff?  Maybe I am just not getting it.  I am pretty low on carbs, so help me out...lol.


Also, the biggest issue I have with it (surprise surprise, if you read my journal or programs I write for others) is that I don't like training bodyparts at all.  I would much rather rely on training movements.   But that is just me.

I need to go to bed.  i will subsribe to this thread and really try and take a look at it later on.


----------



## Du (Apr 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I have been all over the place since coming back from my dads, a routinely occurence for some terrible reason. For that reason, I have set in stone my current routine, and will obide to it from now on. No more of this switching biceps and triceps weekly bullshit that seems to be tearing me apart mentally. I have asked Duncan, P-Funk, PreMier, and Du to all take a look over it, so here it is, and it will be pm'ed to all four. All other opinions/critiques are welcome aswell. Thanks in advance.


Doesnt look too bad, IMO, although you will probably tweak it. 

I thikn you ahve too many sets for a bp. For example, you have 4 for chest. I think, if youre going to failure, you will be wiped out by even the 3rd lift. Its like this for a bunch of your lifts.

But, thats all up to you. Id recommend trying it out for a week, and then look it over after one week and amend as you feel would help. Maybe you would take out lifts, add sets, etc. But try it out for a week, it wont hurt.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what exactly do you mean by that stuff? Maybe I am just not getting it. I am pretty low on carbs, so help me out...lol.
> 
> 
> Also, the biggest issue I have with it (surprise surprise, if you read my journal or programs I write for others) is that I don't like training bodyparts at all. I would much rather rely on training movements. But that is just me.
> ...


For example on my squats, I do a set of 10-20 obviously depending on the weight.  I don't fail as in falling down and dropping the weight in risk of injury on my squats, so on a given rep where I feel just dead whether that be 10 or whether that be 15, I will rack it, take a sip of water watch the clock and take a 45-60 second break and then finish my set up with a goal in mind of getting to 20 total reps for the set.

It's an odd way of training, but with my asthma, it has allowed me to blast my legs as they should be while not passing out from lack of oxygen.

What do you mean by using movements instead of bodyparts? Pull instead of back, push instead of chest/shoulders or something like that?  How would I apply that to a four day routine?  

Thanks again.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Doesnt look too bad, IMO, although you will probably tweak it.
> 
> I thikn you ahve too many sets for a bp. For example, you have 4 for chest. I think, if youre going to failure, you will be wiped out by even the 3rd lift. Its like this for a bunch of your lifts.
> 
> But, thats all up to you. Id recommend trying it out for a week, and then look it over after one week and amend as you feel would help. Maybe you would take out lifts, add sets, etc. But try it out for a week, it wont hurt.


Tweaking it is fine by me, so whatever you think or see just give me a heads up.

Your forgetting the cable flies.  I actually do six total sets for chest.  While it is alot of volume, I am hitting my upper and lower chest   nah im joking.  I will most likely be spent after the flat heavy sets, but the inclines and declines are lighter and in a higher rep range.  The two sets of flies are just standard burners for the end of my chest day.  I might just do one set of flies to make it 5, I just thought an even 10 total sets would be more sufficient than nine, but now I realize how stupid that is just typing it.

I plan on tweaking as I see necessary in terms of sets, rep ranges, order, etc.  I was more so trying to limit my crazyness since getting back from Spring Break.  I will have these muscle groups on those respected days and thats it.  

Thanks for looking.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> For example on my squats, I do a set of 10-20 obviously depending on the weight.  I don't fail as in falling down and dropping the weight in risk of injury on my squats, so on a given rep where I feel just dead whether that be 10 or whether that be 15, I will rack it, take a sip of water watch the clock and take a 45-60 second break and then finish my set up with a goal in mind of getting to 20 total reps for the set.
> 
> It's an odd way of training, but with my asthma, it has allowed me to blast my legs as they should be while not passing out from lack of oxygen.




AH, okay.  that makes sense.  So basically you are trying to do just one long set rest pause set of 20.  That is cool.  I would either do that or do something like short rest intervals all the way through like 3 sets of 10-15 with 30sec rest.  But that increases the volume some.  You can then do things like lower the rest interval each week instead of increasing weight.  But, with your asthma it may be difficult to train like that.




> What do you mean by using movements instead of bodyparts? Pull instead of back, push instead of chest/shoulders or something like that?  How would I apply that to a four day routine?
> 
> Thanks again.



what I mean is I just break things down in to veritcal and horizontal push/pulls.  It is just easier to set my workouts up like that.  Training body parts I always end up overtraining.  I do very little arm work and focus more on my pressing and pulling.

As far as setting it up ina 4 day split it could be like:

d1- lower
d2- upper push
d3- off
d4- lower
d5- upper pull

or


d1- lower
d2- upper horizontal movements
d3- off
d4- lower
d5- upper vertical cal movements


Or something like that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> AH, okay. that makes sense. So basically you are trying to do just one long set rest pause set of 20. That is cool. I would either do that or do something like short rest intervals all the way through like 3 sets of 10-15 with 30sec rest. But that increases the volume some. You can then do things like lower the rest interval each week instead of increasing weight. But, with your asthma it may be difficult to train like that.
> 
> 
> *Yes.  It would be extremely hard with my asthma.  I see you doing 15-30 second rest intervals and I just don't see that as something I will be doing currently.  I love the philosophy and will definitly look for it for the future, but I really want to figure out this HIT stuff right now and increasing the volume anymore than it already is , is a no no.*
> ...


Interesting.  Although I don't know if I'd be able to hit my legs twice per week.  I have trouble walking without soreness until thursday, and if I have another leg day, there isn't a chance I will be rested enough for the Sunday.

Keep it coming, Thanks P-funk.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 13, 2005)

Wednesday, April 13th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
8 x 60
8 x 55
_Upright Rows (BB):_
12 x 120
15 x 110
_Front Shrugs:_
1 x 300 (failed twice)
12 x 245 + 8
9 x 225 + 16
15 x 175 
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
5 x 155 + 5 negatives
8 x 140 + 2 negatives + 3

I had a very good workout today.  I had to hold off on a couple of things because there were no spotters at all down in the weight room, so I'd ask the guy at the desk every few minutes or so but that didnt ruin the workout.

It was great, really hit my traps and shoulders hard.  I can't wait for the back day tommorow.  It'll be a good one.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Although I don't know if I'd be able to hit my legs twice per week.  I have trouble walking without soreness until thursday, and if I have another leg day, there isn't a chance I will be rested enough for the Sunday.
> 
> Keep it coming, Thanks P-funk.




you just need to set up the volume appropriatley.  yuo can train your legs with two differnet levels of intensity on different days.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you just need to set up the volume appropriatley. yuo can train your legs with two differnet levels of intensity on different days.


Now what would be the benefits of doing a half assed leg day?  Would it not be better to train them hard as hell once per week instead?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 14, 2005)

Thursday, April 14th 2005 

*Back & Biceps:*

_Deadlifts:_
10 x 305
6 x 295 + 8 x 225
_Full BB Rows:_
15 x 165 
15 x 145 
15 x 135
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_15 x 165 (supersetted w/ cable row)
10 x 250 (close grip; supersetted with other machine variable)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
15 x 165 (many forced reps here)

_FLEX Curls:
_15 x 80

I changed my back day up a little bit as I arrived at the gym.  I realized doing as many sets as I was doing was just not a good idea, so I dumped some other things and added sets where I saw them needed.  I really hit my back hard on the deadlifts although next week I might try and do BB rows before the deads or warm up real well or something.  It wasn't like I tweaked anything, it just felt super heavy compared to when I did that after my squats previously.

I did real BB rows, no Yates.  I like the lighter weight, full ROM with the back straight and paralell to the ground.  There real nice.  The rest of the day was both supersets and were certainly pretty damn good.  Better than I had expected.  I dumped my pullups because my shoulders and traps were just spent, and I seem to hit more shoulders when I do them for whatever reason.  Will look on exrx to specify where I go wrong tommorow.

The set of curls was great.  I only wanted to do one, so I really let it count.  I was done for at 8, but I kept breathing and pushing myself until I got to 15 where I called it quits, and by that point had I not been just dieing, I could have forced one more.

Good day.  I have some tweaks that I will make to my back and shoulder days for next week.  I will have my first test runs with my legs and chest on sunday and monday respectively, so that should be a blast.  I am taking the weekend off as I normally do and will hit the legs on sunday.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

Like P, Im not big on training bodyparts like you are(although I used to be).  How set are you in doing this exact routine?  Your using a lot of volume, and could stand to drop a few exercises and increase intensity(heavier weight/lower reps).
Like chest for example, why not drop it to 2 movements, but increase the sets(3 each).  The reps look good(4-8), and then 2 weeks later you could switch to the other 2 movements you left out(periodize your program).

Hell, you could even try something like prrs.  It works well for a lot of people.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Now what would be the benefits of doing a half assed leg day?  Would it not be better to train them hard as hell once per week instead?




who said it was half assed??  One works at one intensity level, the other works at another.  deadlifting for 1RMs on mon and then 20 rep squats on thurs. are two differnet things that will both kick your ass.

What an annoying statment.  nevermind.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who said it was half assed?? One works at one intensity level, the other works at another. deadlifting for 1RMs on mon and then 20 rep squats on thurs. are two differnet things that will both kick your ass.
> 
> What an annoying statment. nevermind.


Oh come on.  I just am not familiar with the style of training that your referring to.  I agree doing one rep maxes on one day and then a higher rep range would be steller, but I still think my legs will be killing.  Not to mention, my hamstrings are sore from yesterdays deads too. 

Hey I'm sorry I came off as an asshole if I did, again I am trying to read your entire journal and get the grip of what it is you clearly do so well.  I really think counting RI's more intensely is something I'll begin doing in the future.  Thanks for all the help, and once again I apologize, keep it coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Like P, Im not big on training bodyparts like you are(although I used to be). How set are you in doing this exact routine? Your using a lot of volume, and could stand to drop a few exercises and increase intensity(heavier weight/lower reps).
> Like chest for example, why not drop it to 2 movements, but increase the sets(3 each). The reps look good(4-8), and then 2 weeks later you could switch to the other 2 movements you left out(periodize your program).
> 
> Hell, you could even try something like prrs. It works well for a lot of people.


It's not that I am set on doing this exact routine, but I am set on the all to failure/HIT/Max-OT style of training.  While my volume seems high, and periodization seems like a great option, this is mainly square one of my routine.  For instance, yesterday I got to the gym thinking I was doing a few more sets, but damn with those deads and bb rows, I was spent.  In retrospect, I could have a chest day with the flat barbell bench, and after my two sets be done considering the negatives destroy my chest.  Again, this is a work in progress.  I want this routine down pat for the summer, and while I am in that process I will continue to do what I currently have/things I change in the future.

p/rr/s is a no-no for me at this point in time.  Wait a minute, I thought you were a p/rr/s hater? No?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Oh come on.  I just am not familiar with the style of training that your referring to.  I agree doing one rep maxes on one day and then a higher rep range would be steller, but I still think my legs will be killing.  Not to mention, my hamstrings are sore from yesterdays deads too.
> 
> Hey I'm sorry I came off as an asshole if I did, again I am trying to read your entire journal and get the grip of what it is you clearly do so well.  I really think counting RI's more intensely is something I'll begin doing in the future.  Thanks for all the help, and once again I apologize, keep it coming.




no, you weren't being an asshole.  I was.  It was 5:30 in the AM and I am fucking dieting, depleted and hungry.  haha, sorry.  

anyway, it doesn't even have to be one rep maxes on one day. the reason you are sore is because your approach right now is a HIT approach and you are training to failure with those rest pause sets.  the main thing you can take away form mine, premier or yanick routines is that for the most part we aren't hitting failure in every work, defenitly not on every exercise and if it happens, usually in the last set.  it is all a cumulative fatigue approach.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, you weren't being an asshole. I was. It was 5:30 in the AM and I am fucking dieting, depleted and hungry. haha, sorry.
> 
> anyway, it doesn't even have to be one rep maxes on one day. the reason you are sore is because your approach right now is a HIT approach and you are training to failure with those rest pause sets. the main thing you can take away form mine, premier or yanick routines is that for the most part we aren't hitting failure in every work, defenitly not on every exercise and if it happens, usually in the last set. it is all a cumulative fatigue approach.


I understand.  You don't want to be around me if I am up at that time and haven't showered or gotten a bucket of water porn on my head.  It is not pretty.

Yes.  I will most likely head into the cumulative fatigue approach in the future, but I have seen some really good gains with HIT without a "mastered" program.  If I "master" it, I think I could see even better gains, which is what I am trying to do here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 17, 2005)

Sunday, April 18th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_15 x 200 + 11_
_13 x 185 + 10 _
SLDL:
_7 x 210 + 3 + 5_
_6 x 225 + 5 + 7.5_
Leg Extensions:
0 x 175 (felt wierd today for some reason)
_15 x 150 + 5 + 15 x 125_
Leg Curls:
_12 x 80_

I had very good workout today.  My squats were excellent.  The knee was feeling great, the strength was back to normal, and everything seems to be great.  The extra vitamin c seems to have helped quite a bit.  Again it was one of those, and im sure its the same for everyone, where I was telling myself to rack it, and that I couldnt do it, but I broke through that 10 and was able to get to 15 reps.  Then 11 on the second of the rest pause, although it wasn't 45-60 seconds as I had planned.  I was dead after that set of 15 so i waited for probably atleast 90-120 seconds.

SLDL's were good.  I hit my hamstrings real hard.  I was planning on doing less than 210 on my second set, but it felt good, and I wanted to up the weight.  I will start even higher next week.

Leg ex's were good.  It was wierd though because i went to 175 and I could barely get any reps for whatever reason.  I think it was because the pad was lowered to my ankles or below where its usually a little higher.  Nonetheless a great little set.

Leg curls suck.  I hate them.  I like the ones that you lay on your stomach for, but the ones where you sit are terrible.  Still did a boring easy set, and considering it was sort of supersetted with my final set of sldl's i was dead.

I got to get some sleep for tommorows chest day.  Later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 18, 2005)

Monday, April 18th 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
4 x 175 + 6 x 190 (negatives) (forced out some reps on the original)
4 x 160 + 6 x 190 (negatives) + 1 ("   ")
DB Incline:
9 x 50
DB Decline:
6 x 60 + 2 x 55
Cable Flies:
16 x 180 
RI = 90 seconds 
16 x 170

FLEX curls:
10 x 80 + 6 + 5
Hammer curls:
12 x 45

I had a good workout today.  Chest was hit real hard.  I adjusted pretty well to the dumbells I thought, although I still think I get more out of the barbell.  I can't wait to break this plateau so that I can go back to the barbells.

I went up on my negatives, they felt great.  I didnt want to do my 4 sets of bi's because I last worked them on thursday.  Next monday I will start my true bicep workout that I wrote up last week.

Real good workout.  Not satisfied yet, but still a good workout.


----------



## Du (Apr 19, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Not satisfied yet, but still a good workout.


Thats what its all about.

Nice workout. DB's are a nice switch.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Thats what its all about.
> 
> Nice workout. DB's are a nice switch.


My chest was wicked sore today.  The dumbells might be just what the doctor ordered.  I literally had trouble running at the beginning because my pecs would be moving and they were really sore.  it wasn't too comfortable, but I got used to it.

Hopefully next week I can break out of this slump.  It would be tragic to be here for over a month.  Although I can't complain too much.  I was looking back at my journal the other day, and I realized that since I started this thing I've packed on 50+ pounds on my bench, and close to 40 pounds onto my 5'5 frame.  I no longer am as ripped as I was in that picture I have up in my gallery, but I am definitly adding some good size, and I love it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2005)

Tuesday, April 19th 2005

*Abs, HIIT, Forearms & Calves*

I ran for 11 minutes of interval training at 10.0 miles per hour for 45 seconds, then down to 4.5 miles per hour for 45 seconds. I was spent.  I wore a sweatshirt, and it was about 80 degrees out which just made it a real hot calorie burning run.  Very nice.

Calves were done well.  I did my usual with 250, 230, 210, and then back to 250.

I did static holds with 245 pounds.  Four sets of 15 second holds, all continuously.

Abs were hit real hard.  I needed a good ab day.  I had a good workout today, it's been a good week thus far.  I've got shoulders and traps tommorow...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 20, 2005)

Wednesday, April 20th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
0 x 65
8 x 60 
8 x 55
_Upright Rows (BB):_
8 x 125 + 8
13 x 115 + 7 + 3
_Front Shrugs:_
6 x 275 (straps for first three)
15 x 250
20 x 225
20 x 180 
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
5 x 155 + 6 negatives
7 x 140 + 3 negatives + 5 x 155

I felt real weak, and tired today, but I had a good workout today.  For whatever reason, probably because I am overtired, I have been sort of lollygagging my way to the gym.  I have had three above average workouts this week, which is why its so surprising.

I tried for 65 pounds but that didnt work.  I tried for 60, got about 4-5 reps on my own, and then forced my way the spotter to 8.  They were tough sets, but the week before I was able to do more on my own.

Shrugs were pretty good, uprights were real good, and the Militaries on the Smith were unreal.  All and all a good workout.  I need to sleep today, god damn, I need it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 21, 2005)

Thursday, April 21st 2005 

*Back & Triceps:*

_Deadlifts:_
5 x 305 + 5 + 6
5 x 300 (injured back)
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_15 x 150
12 x 150 
16 x 190 (close grip; supersetted with other machine variable)

_CG Bench:_
10 x 135
7 x 140
_Pushdowns:_
25 x 110
_Skullcrushers:_
15 x 50

Wow did I do something to my back today.  i was doing heavy deadlifts, and the first set was beautiful.. then i tried the second set, and i felt some discomfort on the first rep, more on the second, more on the third, and then on the fifth i was thinking it hurt alot but i gutted another one out and next thing i know, i drop the bar, i nearly fall over with it, and i lie down and can't move my back.

I should have just stopped back there and jumped to my tris, but I tried doing some lat pulldowns and even a light set of bb rows, and while it didn't hurt all that much when I would do my pulldowns, it killed when I did the rows.  I cut to the tris and ditched the back for the day.

It's odd.  My back was sore today.  It took me about a half hour to warm up today, because I just couldnt get warm.  I hope to god by resting alot it can be fixed ASAP.

It's surprising too that with the injury, my tricep day was one of my best ever.  I even did some negative work on the close grips.  I was angry, and really forced out some good reps with the tricep work.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 24, 2005)

Sunday, April 24th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_13 x 205 + 8_
_15 x 190 + 8_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 150 + 5 + 10 x 162.5_
_15 x 150 + 6_
Leg Curls:
_15 x 85 + 5_

For not doing any sldl's I had a great leg day.  My squats were impressive.  I would die at like 8-10 and then tell myself something and bust out a few more reps.  I got 15 reps of 190 after I had already died on the first set.

Leg curls were alright today.  Extensions were real good.  I have a chest day tommorow, hopefully my back doesn't flare up at all during or effect my chest day at all.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 25, 2005)

Monday, April 25th 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
5 x 175 + 7 x 195 (negatives) (forced out some reps on the original)
4 x 160 + 6 x 195 (negatives) + 2 (" ")
DB Incline:
7 x 55 + 5 x 50
DB Decline:
8 x 60 + 6 x 55
Cable Flies:
20 x 180  
20 x 170

FLEX curls:
10 x 80 + 5 + 5
10 x 75 + 5 + 5
Hammer curls:
8 x 50
8 x 45

I had a real solid workout today.  Another day where I saw some improvement, and I think its owed to the dumbell work these last two weeks.  I was up a rep from last week, and I added weight to the negatives.  My flies were up aswell.  Chest felt good.

Biceps were hit hard.  I truly had a good bicep day, but I will be tweaking my routine by dropping a set of the Hammers.  It is just too much doing two sets of the FLEX curls to failure and then trying to do two sets of Hammers.  My arms were spent after the first set of curls.

Diet was alright today.  I had dropped some calories from my diet just because I was noticing some blotedness, and less of a six pack, but I think I am going to do increase my calories once again and just try and eat as much as possible.  I think that would be best.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2005)

Tuesday, April 26th 2005

*Abs, HIIT, Forearms & Calves*

I ran for 11 minutes of interval training at 10.0 miles per hour for 45 seconds, then down to 4.5 miles per hour for 45 seconds. I was spent. I wore a sweatshirt, and it was about 80 degrees out which just made it a real hot calorie burning run.  It was hard to get motivated.  I take naps after school on tuesdays, and I forgot to set my alarm so instead of taking an hour nap, I took a two hour nap.  It made me droggy for a about an hour, and I didnt get to hit the gym until about 7:30 to the normal 6:00-6:30.

Calves were done well. I did my usual with 250, 230, 210, and then back to 250.  Although today I tried to do real slow repititions on the last five to hopefully spark some growth.

I did static holds with 225 pounds. Five sets of 15 second holds, all continuously.  It tried picking up 250 and my back just wasn't having it so I took off 25 pounds.  Solid.

Abs were hit real hard. Second straight good ab day. I had a good workout today, it's been a good week thus far besides the fact that my shoulders were indirectly hit hard on Monday.  I hope I can salvage tommorows workout.. I've got shoulders and traps tommorow...

Anyone know if there is a way to not get so bloated from dairy products?  I can see my abs perfectly, but all the time I am just continuously bloated.  If I cut out some dairy but not all would that work?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome w/o's ther Brother Sox!!!    Maybe try cutting your dairy in half for starters!!!


----------



## Du (Apr 26, 2005)

Yankees' A-Rod hits three HRs, drives in 10

In case you feel like reading.


----------



## Du (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice Workouts, by the way. Id recommend trying whey isolate for your shakes, as it has less lactose. This would help with the feelings of bloat. 

Good to see youre gettin somewhere with the DB's though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's ther Brother Sox!!!  Maybe try cutting your dairy in half for starters!!!


Thanks for stopping by.  I had heard that to get rid of the bloat completely I would have to ditch all dairy which is not something i can do to be honest.  I need my cottage cheese, and i need my milk ha.  It really is appreciated, thanks for coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yankees' A-Rod hits three HRs, drives in 10
> 
> In case you feel like reading.


I'm well aware, dick.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nice Workouts, by the way. Id recommend trying whey isolate for your shakes, as it has less lactose. This would help with the feelings of bloat.
> 
> Good to see youre gettin somewhere with the DB's though.


I might have to look into the Whey Isolate although I still have about 18 pounds of regular whey left. Shit.

Yea its definitly a great feeling.  I still love the barbells compared to the DB's, but if they help me break this plateau, then by all means i'll do them.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 27, 2005)

Wednesday, April 20th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
6 x 60 (bad spotter)
8 x 55
8 x 50 (made up for bad spotter here)
_Upright Rows (BB):_
12 x 115 + 12
10 x 95 + 12
_Front Shrugs:_
0 x 250 (didnt want to stress my back, so failed)
20 x 225
25 x 225
25 x 185
20 x 155 + 5 
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
3 x 155 + 5 negatives
6 x 140 + 4 negatives + 6 x 145

I had a real good workout today.  I had a bad spotter on the shoulder presses so I did a near rest pause with the 50's out of pure anger.  The guy kept trying to grab the weight, and he wasn't doing it right, and it just got frustrating so i wanted to try an extra set.  Uprights were good.  I tried my numbers from last week but didnt want to hurt my back, so I kept it light, and to the point.  I have been rereading the New HIT book I bought a while back and I am starting to really take what some of it says to heart.  I don't mind going light and having good form, I really dont, especially when my back is sore as it is.  Shrugs were good, but same sort of deal.  I don't understand why I move so quickly on the shrugs, but I do.  This might be cause for concern in the future, because I could possibly be overtraining them.  I don't really know if I am, but I will definitly keep an eye on it.  The Smith Machine was real good today too.  Strength was down, but I got a good spotter towards the end of my workout and really got the job done.  I think my strength was down because that extra set with the db's.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Thats an awesome w/o Brother Sox!!! I hear ya about bad spotters, makes ya wanna grab 'em by the neck and slap 'em!!! I'm lucky, my partner is my Dad, and he's always helping me push myself!!!
On a side note, hows Renteria doin? Don't get much info down here, and was curious


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats an awesome w/o Brother Sox!!! I hear ya about bad spotters, makes ya wanna grab 'em by the neck and slap 'em!!! I'm lucky, my partner is my Dad, and he's always helping me push myself!!!
> On a side note, hows Renteria doin? Don't get much info down here, and was curious


It really does.  You'd think he'd understand after the first set, but he still didnt.  He's a nice guy too, it's a shame he sucks at spotting, ha.  I think sometime in the future I am going to talk to one of my buddies about being my all time spotter, I think i'd enjoy that.  

Edgar, Edgar, Edgar.. He's been his usual self in the field, but he's been a liability up at the plate.   His swing looks fine, he says hes fine, but he still can't find his stroke.  It's still early, im not writing him off yet.

Thanks for coming.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Definatly don't write Renteria off yet, he's an AWESOME player. I miss him!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Definatly don't write Renteria off yet, he's an AWESOME player. I miss him!!!


Oh of course, I love him.  Where in Illinois are you located?  I'm guessing down south judging by you being a Renteria fan..


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

10 minutes outside of St. Louis!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2005)

Thursday, April 28th 2005 

*Back & Triceps:*

_Deadlifts:_
25 x 185
15 x 185 + 5 + 5
_Full BB Rows:_
13 x 165 
12 x 150 + 5 
12 x 135 + 3 + 5
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_10 x 162.5 + 10 x 137.5
13 x 230 (close grip; supersetted with other machine variable)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
15 x 150 (many forced reps here)

CG Bench:
9 x 140
10 x 135
Pushdowns:
20 x 115
Skullcrushers:
12 x 50 (focused real hard on the negative today)

I had a pretty good workout today.  I just want to make a few notes here.  I took today real light because I didnt want to jump right back in with the heavy weight when just a week earlier I hurt my back.  Tricep workout was pretty good, and my rows were great for the back.  Deadlifts were obviously far to easy, but I still got huffing and puffing after that many reps.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2005)

Sunday, May 1st 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_13 x 210 + 11_
_11 x 195_
SLDL:
_9 x 225 + 3_
_6 x 235 + 4_
Leg Extensions:
_22 x 150 + 10_
_21 x 162.5 + 12 x 137.5_
Leg Curls:
_5 x 85_

I had an odd day at the gym today.  I woke up at two after having a kickass saturday night boozing with my freinds.  I was hungover and just really out of it until about 5 or so I thought.  I got to the gym, did an awesome first set of squats with the rest pause.  Then after I completed it, I was dead, and took a walk around the place.  I had already been sweating and really hot, but I felt my body temperature increase dramatically.  So i went to the bathroom and dry heaved.  After that I was fine, but it still sort of hindered my workout.  I only had about 15-20 minutes to complete leg ex, leg curls, and sldl's and managed to do so but I had to do them at a pace that my body deemed alright.

Still a good day considering the circumstances, but could have been better.  I've got my chest day tommorow, im still seriously debating to jump up to 180 but I think I should nail 175 before I do so..


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2005)

bump.

I will have to add my workout tommorow afternoon, no time tonight.


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Whats goin on Brother Sox?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2005)

I've been hitting the gym, but i came down with a mild form of the flu on sunday, and it hasnt been pretty.  I took tuesday off completely, but I worked out the other days.  Things seem to be getting better now, but I still am not going to post my workouts.  Ill start up next sunday, and be back on track 100%.

I don't know why I'm getting sick lately.  I never get sick.  I hope im not overtraining...


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2005)

Get well...you'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2005)

I'm not worried or anything, but with my back and now this, its just been tough and considering I've still been busting my ass and going it probably hasnt been the most wise thing to do...


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'm not worried or anything, but with my back and now this, its just been tough and considering I've still been busting my ass and going it probably hasnt been the most wise thing to do...


Stuff happens...I had a neck injury and took a week off. Have to tell you it was no problem...I got back into it and had the best "pump" feeling after a week off. Don't be over training. Take your time and recover. Just commit to geting back in the game when all is good!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2005)

If only it were that easy.  I am addicted to the gym.  Somethings got to change.  If I'm hurt, I'm hurt.  Im going to have to do that in the future.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I've been hitting the gym, but i came down with a mild form of the flu on sunday, and it hasnt been pretty. I took tuesday off completely, but I worked out the other days. Things seem to be getting better now, but I still am not going to post my workouts. Ill start up next sunday, and be back on track 100%.
> 
> I don't know why I'm getting sick lately. I never get sick. I hope im not overtraining...


do you have allergies? I never EVER get sick but around this time, and since i go to school in the state next to yours im sure all the pollen and shit is the same. I started coughing recently and had the sneezes for 2 days, but reluctantly i took some meds (claritin and nasonex) and feel much better. make sure your getting enough vitamin C too, good luck and get better


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2005)

Vitamin C isn't a problem, I take an extreme amount.  Thanks for the tips func.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2005)

Sunday, May 9th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_15 x 210 + 8_
_8 x 200 + 5 + 3_
SLDL:
_7 x 245 + 5_
_5 x 225 + 6_
Leg Extensions:
_4 x 175 + 10 x 162.5 + 12_
_22 x 162.5 + 10_
Leg Curls:
_6 x 80 + 4_

I had such a kickass workout yesterday, it was great.  It really set me up to write my "Junior Theme" 7-10 page paper last night that had me up until 3 in the morning.  I am finally back healthy again, and while my wrists still kill, my back seems to be nearly 100%.

Chest day to come, but I couldnt not post my leg workout, it was nasty.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2005)

Monday, May 10th 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
5 x 175 + 5 x 195 (negatives)
5 x 160 + 6 x 195 (negatives)
BB Incline:
8 x 140 + 2
BB Decline:
5 x 150 + 3 + 2
Cable Flies:
15 x 190 
15 x 180 + 5

FLEX curls:
10 x 80 + 3 + 5 + 5
Hammer curls:
12 x 50 (mostly forced)
BB curls:
10 x 75 + 6

I had a good chest day today too.  I went back to the barbells, and I also upped the negatives aswell as the flies.  Hopefully I can once and for all surpass 175.  There is just no way I can go up to 180 when one week im getting 4, then the next im getting 6, and then the next im getting 5.

My biceps were killed.  I didnt have the best FLEX set, but I did have a great BB curl set, and my hammers were nice aswell.

I'm finally healthy again (knock on wood), and Im back into the game.


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Congrats on getting back to 100%. Good lookin w/o too!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2005)

Thanks man.  I'm finally feeling pretty good, I just hope I can bear this heat and not die tonight during my interval training type cardio.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2005)

Tuesday, May 11th 2005

*Abs, HIIT, Forearms & Calves*

I ran for 11 minutes of interval training at 10.0 miles per hour for 45 seconds, then down to 4.5 miles per hour for 45 seconds. I didnt run last week and I could feel it this week.  I was dead, was real nice.

Calves were done well. I did my usual thing, but added some holds at the end of it for 10 and 5 seconds respectively.

I didn't do static holds because my wrists are killing me.

Abs were hit hard.  Pretty good day, but not great.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2005)

Wednesday, May 11th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
6 x 60
7 x 55
4 x 50 
_Upright Rows (BB):_
8 x 120 + 7 + 8
13 x 105 + 13
_Front Shrugs:_
15 x 250 + 6
22 x 225 + 11
25 x 185
15 x 160 + 10
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
6 x 160 + 4 negatives
7 x 140 + 3 negatives x 185 + 4 negatives x 165

I had a good shoulder and trap day today.  It was quite chatty being that everyone is back from college and stuff, so the gym was packed with kids who are my freinds.  I still got it done and hit it real hard.

I need a heavy back day tommorow, i hope my back will be willing.


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

Are the presses seated?  If so, ever do them standing?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 12, 2005)

nice upright rows.. back and tri's today? enjoy lol


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Are the presses seated? If so, ever do them standing?


The presses are seated.  I used to do them standing up, infact they used to be my favorite excercise at one point; now that I do negatives, I don't really have the option of switching them up between the seated presses.  

I could potentially mix them up with the dumbbell work, but having both of my shoulder excercises with the barbell is a little repetitive and unncessecary in my opinion.

Thanks for coming Luke.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> nice upright rows.. back and tri's today? enjoy lol


I sure will.


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

I just don't understand why you'd choose to sit over standing  

Standing is so much more real world; and great for the core


----------



## bruno (May 12, 2005)

hey justin. long time no talk. Good to see your still at it. I cant wait to see what you at now. Got any new pics? i also wonder how your going to be when you graduate. Last i tlaked to you you were 145 pounds. now your 160? wow, bro you growing like weeds!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I just don't understand why you'd choose to sit over standing
> 
> Standing is so much more real world; and great for the core


I hit my core beautifully with my squats, rows, deads, chinups and everything else.  I'd rather have two kickass sets of negative militaries than risk overtraining my core.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2005)

bruno said:
			
		

> hey justin. long time no talk. Good to see your still at it. I cant wait to see what you at now. Got any new pics? i also wonder how your going to be when you graduate. Last i tlaked to you you were 145 pounds. now your 160? wow, bro you growing like weeds!


whats up my man.  I am definitly still at it, i love it.  I don't have any new pics yet, but I will soon, thats a promise.  I just hope by the time I graduate I have grown taller, because when that happens the weight is sure to keep coming.  

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2005)

Thursday, May 12th 2005 

*Back & Triceps:*

_Deadlifts:_
8 x 300 + 5
12 x 275 + 2 x 300
_Full BB Rows:_
4 x 165 + 8 + 3
12 x 150 + 2
12 x 140 +3
_Chin-ups:_
5 x 35 + 8 negatives
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_12 x 150
8 x 230 (close grip; supersetted with other machine variable)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
15 x 150 (many forced reps here)

CG Bench:
8 x 140
6 x 135
5 x 135
Pushdowns:
25 x 115
Skullcrushers:
12 x 50 (focused real hard on the negative today)

I had a real good first day back into heavy deads.  It was real humid and I got real sweatty, and I just knew right then and there I was back.  It's great.

Still doing alot with this paper, can't summarize much.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 12, 2005)

Big Dawg Weights, Real Big


----------



## LW83 (May 13, 2005)

> Deadlifts:
> 8 x 300 + 5



Great lifts 

Double overhand?  Straps?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 13, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Big Dawg Weights, Real Big


boy is my lower back feeling it today, damn.  I love it.  Thanks for coming man.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Hey Sox...

 Just thought you would want to know that Archie and I are going to see your boys here in St. Loo...

 Good looking w/o, by the way.  Nice job!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2005)

Those are some awesome tickets, congratulations.

report back, ha.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

Brother Sox, hows it goin? See your w/o's are still Rockin, keep it up!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Those are some awesome tickets, congratulations.
> 
> report back, ha.


 Well, I can give you a little preview now...The view is better than in Fenway, seats are more comfortable, and they know how to grill a dog (as opposed to boiling, which I've never understood.  I mean, there are flat grills in Fenway for other stuff, why aren't the dogs on there?  Fenway is the only park I've been to where I actually couldn't bring myself to finish the hotdog.  Then again, nothing looks quite as good as the monster, plus I got Gammons to wave at me while I was there...)


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2005)

How are you Arch?  Have fun at the game.

Fenway Franks are the best! ha.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> How are you Arch?  Have fun at the game.
> 
> Fenway Franks are the best! ha.


Doin Good!!! I will, look forward to seein Renteria again, Miss him!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2005)

Sunday, May 15th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_5 x 215 + 10 + 5_
_5 x 195 + 10 + 6_
SLDL:
_12 x 245_
Leg Extensions:
_15 x 150 + 20_
_15 x 162.5_

I had a rough leg day today.  I guess I could call today a NTF day, but it wasn't planned, and thats what pisses me off.  I had to rush because the damn gym closes at six and I had to go clothes shopping and shit so I got to the gym at 5:00 and wasn't ready to go until 5:30.

I better have a good chest day tommorow.  lets hope.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2005)

- bad chest day
- alright cardio/ab day


----------



## fUnc17 (May 18, 2005)

at least u've been in the gym.. i hate college


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

I guess you could look at it that way but fuck... its such a pain in the ass.  You'll get back but for me, mentally, its tough to take.


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Hey Brother Sox, whats goin on?


----------



## LiftinBear (May 18, 2005)

Hey..you still got to the gym...rushed or not!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Sox, whats goin on?


not much.  I have been really struggling for some reason for weeks on this plateau and its completely screwing with me mentally.  I didn't feel the need to post my chest day because of it, and yesterday my legs were so sore it made it tough for my cardio to be completed.

Thanks for checking up, its always good to vent. Haha.  Thanks for coming my man.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey..you still got to the gym...rushed or not!


Thats what I have trouble dealing with mentally.  I'll get through it, I always do.

Thanks for coming LB.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2005)

Wednesday, May 18th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
3 x 60
5 x 55
7 x 50 
_Upright Rows (BB):_
2 x 12 x 120 
15 x 105 + 12
_Front Shrugs:_
20 x 255
20 x 230
12 x 275
10 x 185 + 12
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
5 x 160 + 5 negatives
6 x 140 + 4 negatives x 185

I had a much needed kick ass workout.  My moral had been done, I even considered ditching the gym today for a nap, but I hopped in bed earlier than normal last night and ate extremely well these last few days and the soreness went away and I was as pumped as ever to go.

I blasted my shoulders, great workout, although probably too much volume.  I did a set of lateral raises as I was waiting to get picked up from the gym, hopefully that won't deter that much.

I gotta get some good sleep tonight and get ready to go for my back day tommorow.  Im pumped.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 19, 2005)

Thursday, May 19th 2005 

*Back & Triceps:*

5:10-6:30:  I took real long today.  It was extremely hot which affected my RI's, not to mention after blasting my back its tough to finish up with the same intensity on the tri's which took a little longer today.

_Deadlifts:_
5 x 310 + 3 + 2
4 x 285 + 2 + 5
_Full BB Rows:_
10 x 165
15 x 155
15 x 135 +3
_Chin-ups:_
10 x 25 + 8 negatives
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
_15 x 150
12 x 230  + 12(close grip; supersetted with other machine variable)
_Cable Pull Row (machine):_
15 x 150 (many forced reps here)

CG Bench:
10 x 140
8 x 135
5 x 145
Pushdowns:
15 x 120
Skullcrushers:
12 x 50

I had irked my back earlier today in the tug-o-war at school but I rubbed some flexall on it, took an ib profun and felt great.  The day went well, real well.


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

Two great w/o's in a row!  Well done!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Two great w/o's in a row! Well done!


It wasn't just that I wanted to finish up the week well, it was that I absolutely had to.  I was determined, and well rested for a change, so I'm definitly pleased by that.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Du (May 20, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thursday, May 19th 2005
> 
> *Back & Triceps:*
> 
> ...


Nice lifts. 

What part of your back is botherin ya?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2005)

right upper back, not so much the outer lat, but more so close to the middle of my back...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2005)

Sunday, May 15th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_10 x 215 + 6 x 210 + 5_
_12 x 195 + 1 x 245_
SLDL:
_6 x 245_
Leg Extensions:
_6 x 175 + 20 x 162.5 + 15 x 150_

Last night was prom.  I drank too much and too late.  I didnt get in until like four in the morning.  I waited until 5:30 and got my workout in, in under a half hour.  It was surprisingly really good.  I really focused on the full reps and going ass to the floor.  I was hungover, and my sweat smelled like a brewery, but I managed to get through it somehow.

I've got my brother working out with me tommorow, so hopefully I'll be able to beat the plateau with him there.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Brother Sox, solid w/o there, and after Prom even!!! Hows the back?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Sox, solid w/o there, and after Prom even!!! Hows the back?


It was a complete non-factor until now following my chest/biceps workout.  Everytime I take a deep breath I can feel it aching a bit.  Eh, I'll update when I post my workout later tonight.

I'm only a junior, I can't even imagine what proms going to be like next year.  It was nuts.  I'm sure you remember, how was your prom? ha


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Can't remember that far back!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Can't remember that far back!!!


Oh jeez...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2005)

Monday, May 23rd 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
5 x 175 + 2 (helped by spotter) + 6 x 195 (negatives)
4 x 160 + 1 (helped by spotter) + 6 x 185 (negatives)
BB Incline:
4 x 145 + 4 x 140 + 2 x 135
BB Decline:
5 x 150 + 4 x 145 + 2 x 140
Cable Flies:
20 x 180 
20 x 175

FLEX curls:
12 x 80 + 4 + 8 + 2
Hammer curls:
6 x 50 (mostly forced) + 10 x 45
BB curls:
10 x 75 + 5 

I had an awesome workout today.  For some reason my mind set has been completely different since last wednesday.  Last sunday I was all pissed off if one set went bad and my workout would suffer.  I've gotten off to nice starts recently, and today was no different.  I blasted up five beautifully, needed help on reps 6 and 7 and then did six negatives of 195.  Chest got hit hard, thats for damn sure.

Flex set was great.  I really focused on the last few reps the movement as a whole.  I had read in some books about 10 second sets, and I pretty much tried to do those.  Same goes for the BB curls.  Hammer curls sucked compared to the bbs and ezs, but I still like doing them with alot of weight and mostly forced/swinging reps.

Not much else to say.  I had a good workout.  real good.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2005)

Tuesday, May 11th 2005

*Abs, HIIT & Calves*

My back has been absolutely killing me.  I thought it was gone so today during gym class I decided to bat in softball and after warming up ridiculously well I went up to the plate and on my first swing I just felt a major pain.  The ball was crushed too, its a shame I couldnt run myself all the way around the bases with how bad it hurt, so I stopped at second.

I don't know how to describe.  It's in my left upper back and it doesn't hurt that much when im doing normal things, but when I breath/cough/sneeze it just kills.  It has to be a muscle thing, so I've thrown out that I broke a rib or did something to my spine, but it almost feels like i broke a ton of ribs when i take a deep breath.  Ugh...  

I ran real slow because my back hurt when I would run, but I still managed to run well over a mile in 11 minutes, and broke up a real nice sweat burning only about 25 calories less than I usually do.

I did two nice sets of abs, and my calve sets were good too.  I just hope to god I am feeling better by tommorow so I can hit my shoulders and traps.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 24, 2005)

Just checking in, i've been lurking, just havent posted. Your BP is coming along nicely, keep making progress. Good luck with your back, just dont get arrogant and hurt yourself. Its the worst feeling in the world regretting an injury you knew you could've prevented. Feel better


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2005)

Of course.  Sometimes there just isn't much to post about.

I am going to have to be careful with my back.  Everytime it feels better I start going back to normal things, I guess I'm going to have to wait even a few days after it starts feeling better because all I am doing now is reaggrivating it.

Thanks for coming.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2005)

Hows your diet bro? Ever consider posting it?


----------



## Du (May 26, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hows your diet bro? Ever consider posting it?


 
He eats small children and Yankees fans. Kinda bland, not worth writing about.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hows your diet bro? Ever consider posting it?


I have posted my macros here before, but my diet has since changed, so I should probably make a project of that while I am staying out of the gym considering I am losing my head not being able to lift.

I have an oats, ovaltine, skim milk, banana, ice, and whey shake in the morning that accounts for a great morning boost.  I also have four fish oil caps in the morning and a Twinslab Multivitamin.  (*750 calories, 75 g's protein)

Fourth period at school, I have a all natural peanut butter sandwhich on 100% Whole Wheat bread.  (*400 calories, 30 grams of fat)

Sixth period at school, I have my lunch which is a bag of thinly sliced grilled chicken with frozen vegetables which are either green beans, peas, or a mix boughten at the store.  When I am bulking, which is always but now where im out with an injury, I add two cups of pasta.  Finally I have vitamin E and vitamin C tabs.  (*870 calories, 91 g's protein)

After school and before my workout, I have 8 oz of grape juice with my CEE, and one scoop of whey.  (*300 calories, 25 g's protein)

After my workout, I have 8 oz of grape juice with my CEE, two scoops of whey, and a banana.  (*525 calories, 50 g's protein)

Then for dinner I have either brown rice or a sweet potatoe for my carbohydrate, flank steak or chicken or 98% lean ground sirloin for my protein, and green beans or broccoli or carrots for my vegetable.  (*800 calories, 50 g's of protien)

Before bed I have a pound of pineapple cottage cheese and a large glass of Chocolate Carb Countdown fifty-fifty with regular skim milk.  (*750 calories, 65 g's of protien)

These are mostly just estimates on the macros, but its something in that range.  On the weekends its a little different because im not waking up at any specific time like I am for school and I have nothing to do besides relax but for the most part its very similar.

It's no perfect diet, but I'm satisfied and not getting any urges to eat shit, so all is well.  Although at lunch and dinner I have a real hard time getting all of it down to the point where I am swallowing it chewed up only by swigging water to get it down.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> He eats small children and Yankees fans. Kinda bland, not worth writing about.


Oh oops, I forgot to include the main course.

At dinner I also have small children and Yankee fans.  (2560 calories, 250 g's protien) 

It's odd though, none of the Yankee fans have hearts?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2005)

Back still hurts, I am going to try and do my leg day today, but I might do leg press instead of squats.  Ugh, this sucks.


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Hello Brother Sox!!! I'm sure your happy with your Sox this weekend, told ya Renteria would pull thru!!! He had an Incredible game Saturday!!! How is the back?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Brother Sox!!! I'm sure your happy with your Sox this weekend, told ya Renteria would pull thru!!! He had an Incredible game Saturday!!! How is the back?


Still hurting.  I actually had an alright chest day utilizing the leg press instead of squats.  It's still the most emotionally draining thing ever.  I can do everything else but lift weights.  It only hurts when I do certain motions and it won't freaking go away.

It's good to know that you care.  Thanks for coming, and boy oh boy did Renteria play well this weekend.  He's back, and I am loving it.

My gym is closed today, I was going to take some ibuprofen and go to lift, but with my gym being closed I dont know where to go lift or anything so I guess I'll just kill myself.


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

We will have NONe of that Mister!!! That which does not kill you makes you STRONGER!!!
I'm sure you are loving Renteria, told ya he was a great player, I miss him!!! 
Keep your head up and your heart light!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 30, 2005)

Ha, Im not being serious but thats how frustrated I get mentally when workouts shit the bed or I have to take a week off or something like that.

I also lost my cellphone over the weekend, that doesn't help.  On a more positive note, definitly Edgar and the Sox starting to play like the team they are, and with my gym being closed today I am going to this new gym 20 minutes away from my house that is supposed to be some top of the line gym.  I am real excited.


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

I knew ya where jokin, so was I Brother!!! Just tryin to cheer ya up, the new gym sounds good, go for it!!!
Maybe we'll have a rematch of the Series again, only this time I would like to win at least 1 game!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 30, 2005)

my gym is closed, all gyms around here you have to be 18, so i drove and got lost in the process, so it took about an hour and a half to get to this place that i had called and verified that there were no age restrictions.. i get to the gym, and they say i have to be 18.

The anger from this past week added to this frustration of getting lost, and now not even being able to lift.. ugh..  So heres what I have decided I am going to do for this week.

Tonight, I am going to lift at my house.  I am going to do a shoulder day.  3 sets of Dumbell shoulder presses, 3 sets of EZ bar upright rows, and 2 sets of light weight lateral raises with dumbells.

Then tommorow, I am going to do my chest and bicep day as normal because my gym will be back open.  It might be a little tough if I really blast my shoulders tonight, but I think I'll be able to get through it.  

Then on Wednesday, I am going to do a minor leg workout for the second time in the week, this time hopefully with a fully recovered back and I am planning on doing my squat routine and then doing my calves followed by my interval training on the treadmill.

Then on Thursday, I am going to do my normal scheduled back day with shrugs added and real light deadlifts to once again ease back into the heavy stuff hopefully a few workouts from now.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I knew ya where jokin, so was I Brother!!! Just tryin to cheer ya up, the new gym sounds good, go for it!!!
> Maybe we'll have a rematch of the Series again, only this time I would like to win at least 1 game!!!


I don't know about this years Red Sox team.  There too mediocre right now to even consider going to the World Series, but I said the same thing a year ago at this time and we all know who the World Series Champs are.  And hey, if we do meet again in the Series, we'll give you one...


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 30, 2005)

lol, you drove an hour and a half to a gym hoping to lift for your scheduled day? Why would you do such a thing? It's not going to kill you if you miss a workout. You can always push workouts a day forward or makeup a workout on an off day.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 30, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> lol, you drove an hour and a half to a gym hoping to lift for your scheduled day? Why would you do such a thing? It's not going to kill you if you miss a workout. You can always push workouts a day forward or makeup a workout on an off day.


Ha.  I haven't lifted since last monday, I was eager to get back in the gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 31, 2005)

Tuesday, May 31st 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
6 x 175 + 2 (helped by spotter) + 7 x 190 (negatives)
5 x 160 + 1 (helped by spotter) + 6 x 190 (negatives)
BB Incline:
5 x 145 + 3 x 140 + 4 x 135 = 12
BB Decline:
None
Cable Flies:
10 x 185 + 5 + 5 = 20
7 x 175 + 5 + 3 + 5 = 20

FLEX curls:
10 x 80 + 5 + 3 + 4 + 3 = 25
Hammer curls:
11 x 45 
BB curls:
10 x 80 + 3 + 4 + 3 = 20

I had a real good workout today.  I finally feel like my back is nearing 100% and I couldnt love it more.  I will be doing my squat, calves, abs, and cardio day tommorow which should be interesting.

I finally got past my plateau a bit.  I got six reps, but I really was blasting the weight up where as in weeks past I had been doing each repetitions slowly.  I doubt i'm going up next week, but it was still an awesome feeling getting six reps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

I have an odd day today.  I will be doing my two sets of squats I missed on sunday, my shrugs because i wasn't able to do them when i hit my shoulders at my house on monday, and then I will be doing my normal tuesday cardio.

It will be an interesting day going from lower body to upper body, I've actually wanted to try this so I'm looking forward to the workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother Sox!!! Glad the back is on the mend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Brother Sox!!! Glad the back is on the mend!!!


it sure was a good one, as was todays.  I can still feel the back, but it's definitly getting much much better.  I think I am going to layoff the deads for tommorow, or ease back into them once again going extremely light.

Thanks for coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 1, 2005)

Today was an odd day, and really only there to make up for taking the week off because of my back.

Squats:
12 x 205 + 10
10 x 195 + 5 x 205

Shrugs:
15 x 275
20 x 255
25 x 225
25 x 185

I also did my normal ab and calf routine aswell as doing four minutes of HIIT cardio.  It was all I could manage to do, I was drained, and felt like I was nearing overtraining so I stopped.

Back day tommorow..


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 1, 2005)

lookin good man, are u using straps on your shrugs?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Ofcourse..  lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2005)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> lookin good man, are u using straps on your shrugs?


For the first three I do, but on the last set I do not.  Thanks for coming, all though I don't know how good yesterdays workout was as you'll see..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ofcourse..  lol


long time no talk.  i think my back might be on your side with the straps aswell, I've already injured myself twice from extremely heavy deads, but it was more stupidity than anything else.

how have you been though? that picture in your avatar is looking real good, i hope thats recent.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2005)

I worked out for five days in a row for almost a year and have never been as sore as I am today working out three days in a row where yesterday was only two sets of squats and four sets of shrugs.  I love HIT.

I am going to nap before my back day tonight, I've already cancelled me tris for the day in fear that i will overtrain them.  not to mention, i wouldnt be able to do cg bench because my chest is still real sore from tuesday.  Oh well, I'll have a solid back day, and maybe do a set or two of tri's tommorow morning.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2005)

_Thursday, May 19th 2005 

*Back & Triceps:*

7:10-8:02: I didnt take long at all today.  My back portion was probably done in 35 minutes.  Felt good.

Full BB Rows:
15 x 165
14 x 155
12 x 145 +3_
_16 x 135
Chin-ups:
5 x 35 + 8 negs + 5 x 25_
_Lat Pulldown (machine):
12 x 150 + 5 x 100
12 x 230 + 15(close grip; supersetted with other machine variable)
Cable Pull Row (machine):
15 x 135 (many forced reps here)

CG Bench:_
_8 x 135
5 x 145
Pushdowns:
20 x 120
Skullcrushers:
13 x 50

I had a real good workout today.  I took a nap after school, and got to the gym energized as ever.  I couldn't do deadlifts because my back, and I sort of want to ease back into them.  Everything else was fine.  I'm tired and I have to put down all this cottage cheese before bed, so I got to get to it._


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 6, 2005)

Sunday, June 5th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_10 x 215 + 6 x 210 + 5_
_12 x 195 + 1 x 245_
SLDL:
_12 x 185_
Leg Extensions:
_6 x 175 + 20 x 162.5 + 15 x 150_
I had a very similar day to my workout from a few weeks ago.  Clearly the drinking lifestyle and the working out lifestyle don't co-exist.  I will continue to train as hard as I possibly can, but am going to work on not getting emotionally down if the previous nights drinking effects my leg workout.

I will continue to workout as hard as I can, I will continue to eat as good as I have, but if the time arises, I will go out and have a good time as to not ruin my high school experience which i have been told is the best of my life.

I am really excited to get to the gym later this afternoon.  I am waiting to get access to a car before I head out, but I am getting real pumped, especially since I most likely won't be able to do the negatives considering my spotter most likely won't be there.


----------



## Du (Jun 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I will continue to workout as hard as I can, I will continue to eat as good as I have, but if the time arises, I will go out and have a good time as to not ruin my high school experience which i have been told is the best of my life.


Enjoy it while you can. I am sure that many people tell you that, but its too true. Before you realize, youll have a fulltime career and little time for the fun youre having now. Seriously, dont put off friends and fun for other less important issues. Lifting is important, and keeps people grounded, but dont skip high school life for lifting. 

Thats my homily for the night. 



Lifts are lookin pretty good, BTW. Keep up the work, keep up the intensity.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Du.  It's really almost unbelievable that I am now almost a senior in high school and that in a year I will be on my own at a college.  It makes me laugh almost to think about it.

My rant before was nothing new, it's just I get so irritated with myself at times and that needs to stop.  If I go out and have an awesome night, and the next day it affects my workout slightly, well then be irritated and take out that irritation on the weights the next day.

Thanks for coming Du.  With finals at 8 tommorow morning, I need to get some sleep.  I've been studying all night, and I am finally off to bed.  Will post my chest day today tommorow.


----------



## Du (Jun 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks Du. It's really almost unbelievable that I am now almost a senior in high school and that in a year I will be on my own at a college. It makes me laugh almost to think about it.
> 
> My rant before was nothing new, it's just I get so irritated with myself at times and that needs to stop. If I go out and have an awesome night, and the next day it affects my workout slightly, well then be irritated and take out that irritation on the weights the next day.
> 
> Thanks for coming Du. With finals at 8 tommorow morning, I need to get some sleep. I've been studying all night, and I am finally off to bed. Will post my chest day today tommorow.


I hear ya. I was in the same situation only 5 years ago. Its funny to say that, it doesnt feel even near to 5 years. Where are ya going to school in the fall?

Irritation is normal, to be expected. I usually dont lift the day after drinking. Maybe a jog to feel better, but that is all. Then I am all amped up to hit it the day after. 

And ya, get some sleep. Your post was at 2 am, with finals at 8? Good luck with that.


----------



## WATTS (Jun 7, 2005)

ya i agree with du510. make sure you have a great time in high school and live it up while you can. but dont go over board and drink all of the time like tons of people do. once in awhile wont be too bad but dont get to the point where you cant eat the next day because of the fact you are puking( i did this once or twice expecially at prom..it was shit)haha. but definetly keep up the great training.

damn i felt old writing that haha. im actaully graduating high school this year. lol. 

if you feel that the drinking from the previous night will affect your workout then hold off a day.  because you might as well pospone training one day than to train crappy and not get the gains you should be getting from your workout. 

keep up the great gains that you have accomplished and make sure you keep up the intense training.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I hear ya. I was in the same situation only 5 years ago. Its funny to say that, it doesnt feel even near to 5 years. Where are ya going to school in the fall?
> 
> Irritation is normal, to be expected. I usually dont lift the day after drinking. Maybe a jog to feel better, but that is all. Then I am all amped up to hit it the day after.
> 
> And ya, get some sleep. Your post was at 2 am, with finals at 8? Good luck with that.


Yea, my brothers the same way.  He's going to be a senior in college at Indiana University, its even hard to believe that.  I am going to be a senior next year in High School, so I have no idea where im going to college as of now.  Schools out east don't really interest me.  I have been a diehard Boston College fan since birth, but BC is an absolutely impossible school to get into.  I am thinking about Indiana, Kansas, Michigan St, Ohio St, and pretty much any big school with a top division one athletic program.

Yea, I might have to switch my routine up when I get back into school in the fall.  I sent you that PM for my summer routine, so thats my first priority before thinking about next fall.

Sleep? what?  ha.  I got five hours last night, ugh.  I get too little.  The final was tough as hell, it really was a tough one, but whatever, its all over now and I can sleep late tommorow before doing my last one at noon.

Thanks Du, later man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 7, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> ya i agree with du510. make sure you have a great time in high school and live it up while you can. but dont go over board and drink all of the time like tons of people do. once in awhile wont be too bad but dont get to the point where you cant eat the next day because of the fact you are puking( i did this once or twice expecially at prom..it was shit)haha. but definetly keep up the great training.
> 
> damn i felt old writing that haha. im actaully graduating high school this year. lol.
> 
> ...


Nice, a senior?  you must be excited graduating and everything, congratulations.  My routine is currently set-up so that I workout two days on, one day off, two days on, two days off.  So sun-mon-wed-thurs is really the only times that work for me.

It's a problem sometimes, but probably not as much as I hyped it up to be.  I have had amazing leg days and seen amazing leg growth, its just occassionally, every 8 weeks or so, where I'll have a workout affected by drinking.  It's a problem, but it more so pisses me off more than anything.

Well thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 7, 2005)

Monday, June 6th 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
5 x 175 + 4 (helped by spotter) + 1 x 185 (negatives)
4 x 160 + 2 (helped by spotter)
4 x 155 + 2
4 x 205 + 3 x 195 (only negatives on this set)
BB Incline:
6 x 140 + 5 
BB Decline:
5 x 150 + 1
6 x 150 + 1
Cable Flies:
15 x 185
20 x 185

FLEX curls:
12 x 80 + 9 + 6
Hammer curls:
10 + 8 x 40 
BB curls:
10 x 80 + 12 x 75

This is from Monday, but I didnt have time to post it because of final exams this week.  Not that I was studying, ha.  I had a ridiculously high volume day compared to days past.  I didnt have a spotter, so I just never felt like I was hitting my chest aswell as I should be until after my third when the spotter walked in.  So I through in some real heavy neg-only sets which were great.

I really hit my biceps hard on this day.  It was awesome.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 7, 2005)

Tuesday, June 7th 2005

*Abs, Basketball, Squats & Calves*

I had a real good day today.  I played about 45 minutes of shirtless basketball in 90 degree humid weather.  I was sweating like a dog.  Then I went to the gym and did my abs, calves, and then some squats.

I did my squats because first of all my leg day on sunday sucked, and second of all I wanted to see how my body adjusts to this low volume, high frequency that I will be testing out this summer.

I got my shoulder and shrug day tommorow.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

> FLEX curls:
> 12 x 80 + 9 + 6


I'm not familiar with these. What are "FLEX" curls?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 8, 2005)

BP's look good, keep goin


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with these. What are "FLEX" curls?


IM's own, FLEX, patented these as his own.  They are just slow and controlled high rep barbell curls with low weight, elbows touching your side.  There basically just regular BB curls.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 9, 2005)

Wednesday, June 8th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

5:03-5:59

_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
5 x 60 + .5 w/ spotter
6 x 55 + .5 w/ spotter
7 x 50 + 2 w/ spotter
_Upright Rows (BB):_
12 x 120 + 12 x 115
13 x 105 + 12
_Front Shrugs:_
15 x 285
20 x 275
20 x 235
8 x 185 (strapless)
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
6 x 155 + 4 negatives
6 x 140 + 1 negatives x 185 + 4 negatives x 155

I had a real good workout yesterday.  I didnt have a spotter at the beginning, so that sort of irked me for the negatives towards the end, but a buddy came down and was willing to help me out.  My shrugs were great, my db press's were great, my uprights were great, hell everything was great.

I've also been working on a new routine with Du's help for 4-5 weeks this summer, that should be very very nice.  My last day of school is tommorow, and I've got my back day tonight.  Should be a good one.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 9, 2005)

I just wanted to get this uploaded for Du.  It's pretty much his old routine, but changed some excercises and such.  I've scanned through it for a couple hours now, and it seems to make sense and be enough spread out to me, but please feel free to comment.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

W/O's are lookin Great Brother Sox!!! Hows it goin?


----------



## Du (Jun 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I just wanted to get this uploaded for Du. It's pretty much his old routine, but changed some excercises and such. I've scanned through it for a couple hours now, and it seems to make sense and be enough spread out to me, but please feel free to comment.


Looks pretty good. But here are my suggestions:

1. Monday - Id lose the mil press. Your tris will be burned out by then, you wont get much weight up. 

2. Do more standing calves and less seated. Big difference in what they work. 

3. Good luck with the lunges. I never liked them. After squats and other lifts, youll be dead on those.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> W/O's are lookin Great Brother Sox!!! Hows it goin?


workouts have been great arch, they really have.  todays workout which ill post shortly was excellent.  I'm excited to start this new routine for a few weeks to change things up.  I know your heading back to HIT, well goodluck with that, thats great.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good. But here are my suggestions:
> 
> 1. Monday - Id lose the mil press. Your tris will be burned out by then, you wont get much weight up.
> 
> ...


1. What if I did military press before I did the tricep pushdowns?  would that work?

2. I'll definitly make note of that.  What standing calve excercises do you do?

3. I hate lunges, and only have them in there because you had them in there.  Should I take them out?  possibly switch to something else?

Also, what do you think of the shrugs I added to saturday?  Also, I am doing leg ex's twice per week instead of leg curls twice.  I also switched to doing bench twice with incline only once.  Good changes?  thanks for helpind du.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 9, 2005)

Thursday, June 9th 2005 

*Back & Triceps:*

Deadlifts:
5 x 185 (warm-up to prep for future routine)
12 x 225
Full BB Rows:
12 x 175 (some weren't full reps)
13 x 155 (some weren't full reps)
13 x 145
16 x 135
Chin-ups:
6 x 35 + 10 negs + 5 x 25
Lat Pulldown (machine):
15 x 150 + 12 x 100
12 x 235 + 13(close grip; supersetted with other machine variable)
Cable Pull Row (machine):
15 x 135 (many forced reps here)

CG Bench:
9 x 145
6 x 140 + 3 x 135
Pushdowns:
20 x 120
15 x 110
Skullcrushers:
8 x 50

I had a really good workout today.  I went late again, and there weren't many people there as time went on.  I blasted my triceps, eased my back back into deadlifts, did some warm-ups which I will be doing when I go on vacation, and blasted my tri's exceptionally well.  I was very impressed with todays workout.

Tommorow is the last day of school.  I hope I passed


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> workouts have been great arch, they really have.  todays workout which ill post shortly was excellent.  I'm excited to start this new routine for a few weeks to change things up.  I know your heading back to HIT, well goodluck with that, thats great.


Yes sir, your w/o have been incredible, keep it up Brother!!!
Yes, I'm going back to HIT, not sure how I wanna do it yet though.........
Have a great weekend Brother Sox, go Cards and Go Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes sir, your w/o have been incredible, keep it up Brother!!!
> Yes, I'm going back to HIT, not sure how I wanna do it yet though.........
> Have a great weekend Brother Sox, go Cards and Go Sox!!!


My workouts have been good, but yesterday was sort of frustrating.  I went to the Cubs/Red Sox game at Wrigley, so I wasn't able to hit my legs weightswise. However, I did a nice HIIT cardio for 10 minutes, and felt good.   I will be doing my normal chest and bis today with my legs being hit tommorow.

Your cards really did a number on the Yankees.  Congratulations, and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> My workouts have been good, but yesterday was sort of frustrating.  I went to the Cubs/Red Sox game at Wrigley, so I wasn't able to hit my legs weightswise. However, I did a nice HIIT cardio for 10 minutes, and felt good.   I will be doing my normal chest and bis today with my legs being hit tommorow.
> 
> Your cards really did a number on the Yankees.  Congratulations, and thanks for stopping by.


Sorry to hear of your frustration, I know how that feels   
At least you saw a GREAT game!!!  
My pleasure!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> 1. What if I did military press before I did the tricep pushdowns?  would that work?
> *I would make them the first or second exercise.*
> 2. I'll definitly make note of that.  What standing calve excercises do you do?
> *standing calf exercises on the machine, with a bb, donkey calf, 45* calf raises(can be done on leg press sled).  These will all work the soleus*
> ...


my 2cents


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> my 2cents


2 cents?  damn thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear of your frustration, I know how that feels
> At least you saw a GREAT game!!!
> My pleasure!!!


Atleast I saw a great game, yup.  Thanks for coming arch...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2005)

Monday, June 13th 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
5 x 175 + 1 (helped by spotter) + 6 x 185 (negatives)
5 x 160 + 1 (helped by spotter) + 7 x 190 (negatives)
BB Incline:
6 x 140 + 4 
BB Decline:
6 x 150 + 5 + 1
Cable Flies:
20 x 185
15 x 185 + 15 x 175

FLEX curls:
10 x 80 + 7 + 3 + 3
Hammer curls:
12 x 40 
BB curls:
12 x 80 + 11 x 75

I had a really good workout on Monday that I forgot to post until just now.   I just found my little card that had all my excercises on it in my gym shorts.  I had a really good Monday, infact my chest is still feeling mighty sore.

Real good Monday.  Yesterday, I tried doing a minor leg day plus cardio plus abs, and it was really a lot of work.  My legs weren't hit all that hard, and my light jog for 12 minutes wasn't any good, but I definitly hit my abs hard.

I am about to head to the gym for my shoulders and traps workout.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Monday, June 13th 2005
> 
> *Chest & Biceps*
> 
> ...



You could prolly even go a little less volume. Lookin good tho man, any new pics?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> You could prolly even go a little less volume. Lookin good tho man, any new pics?


I could very well go a little less volume by cutting out the second set of flies especially if I supersetted the first and only set like I do with the inclines and declines.

It's a shame I didn't take pictures when I had the chance.  Before my back injury, I was huge.  Why I didnt take pictures I have no freakin' idea.  I'm climbing back, but I don't want to take my next batch of pictures until I'm completely back.

Actually, I'll take some pictures now and see how they look.  Thanks for stopping by Drew.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother Sox, are you doing HIT, or just doing less volume? What is your current split?


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I could very well go a little less volume by cutting out the second set of flies especially if I supersetted the first and only set like I do with the inclines and declines.
> 
> It's a shame I didn't take pictures when I had the chance.  Before my back injury, I was huge.  Why I didnt take pictures I have no freakin' idea.  I'm climbing back, but I don't want to take my next batch of pictures until I'm completely back.
> 
> Actually, I'll take some pictures now and see how they look.  Thanks for stopping by Drew.



Sure thing... I like to watch the progress of guys that are more my peers age wise.


----------



## Du (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Brother Sox, are you doing HIT, or just doing less volume? What is your current split?


 
Do you remember how much volume he was doin when he signed up here?? Big changes...


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Do you remember how much volume he was doin when he signed up here?? Big changes...



Nope, wasn't around at the beginning, I'll go back and see whatup!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Brother Sox, are you doing HIT, or just doing less volume? What is your current split?


I'm doing a higher volume routine, HIT style, but next school year, I might even cut it to three days.  There are some workouts where I feel done after my first set w/ negatives on chest days, but then there are others where I feel the extra volume completely necessary.  When I first started this routine, I shot up I'd say a good 30 pounds on my bench for five reps, probably more than 30 on my max.  For the last two months however, it's been a battle between me and the weights, and for the most part I've lost.  Thats not to say I havent had great workouts, this past monday for example.

This summer I plan on doing a six day HST-like routine that was created with help from Du.  My goals in the five weeks is to add 10-15 pounds to each my squat and bench respectively which I think when I throw a curveball at my body, will happen.

Keep in mind, I've had the same routine for quite some time now.  heres my split:

Legs, Chest/Bis, rest/hiit/abs, delts/traps, back/tris, rest, rest


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Goals there Brother Sox!!! I wish you the BEST of luck!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Do you remember how much volume he was doin when he signed up here?? Big changes...


Du's not even talking about the beginning of my journal.  Before I signed up at IM, I was working out for three hours per day, five days per week, doing about 50 sets per day.

I remember my arm workouts used to be 10 sets of tricep pushdowns and 10 sets of EZ bar curls to start and then i'd do whatever else.  Damn, that makes me sick...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2005)

Drew, I just posted a picture in my gallery.  Check it out.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Drew, I just posted a picture in my gallery.  Check it out.



Cool man... lookin good. And yeah, can't blame you on that old crazy training you did... before I ended up with a style kinda like Max-OT or HIT... real heavy low volume... I did all sorts of dumb stuff. I'm 19 now... but when I was 15... I'd be doing like.. barbell curls every single day for a few weeks.. and stupid stuff like that. Basicly overtrain and get sick alot .


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Good Thickness to your back!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2005)

Yea drew, of course.  We all do that when we begin.  Everybody equates time in the gym to gaining muscle, but that really isn't the case.

Thanks Arch, im getting there.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 16, 2005)

Wednesday, June 15th 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

6:12-7:59

_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
3 x 60
7 x 55
5 x 50 + 2
_Upright Rows (BB):_
10 x 125 + 13 x 120
13 x 110 + 13 x 105
_Front Shrugs:_
20 x 290
20 x 275
25 x 235
12 x 185 (strapless) + 8 w/ straps
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
4 x 155 + 5 negatives
6 x 140 + 5 negatives x 155

This was yesterdays workout. It was a real good one. I was pumped to get this posted but I wanted to wait until today so that i could get in the mood before my back workout here shortly.

I havent been eating all that well since schools gotten out, but I have been sleeping alot, and well. I can't wait to get my back workout going. See you guys later.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Wednesday, June 15th 2005
> 
> *Shoulders & Traps*
> 
> ...



Why SO many reps on shrugs?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 16, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> Why SO many reps on shrugs?


After 6-12 perfect reps on each set, because I use straps I am able to continue to do quick 3/4's reps until my traps give out around 20.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> After 6-12 perfect reps on each set, because I use straps I am able to continue to do quick 3/4's reps until my traps give out around 20.



Hmm. Yeah I use straps too. I just always use enoug weight I can't do more than like 8 reps. Not suggesting you change, I'd have to try both to know.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm going to failure.  I fail at 12, and then for the rest of the way do half reps/forced reps.  So basically, the weights in my hands for as long as I choose, if I fail at 12, I'll try and do 8 more forced reps to get to an even 12.  I don't know, I seem to like them, plus I can't just stop at 12, its not in me to stop at 12.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 19, 2005)

Sunday, June 19th 2005

*Legs*

Squats:
_16 x 210 + 9_
_5 x 200 + 6 + 3 x 195_
SLDL:
_6 x 250 + 5_
_5 x 230 + 6_
Leg Extensions:
_20 x 162.5 + 25 x 150_
Leg Curls:
_4 x 75 + 4 x 70_

_I had a really good leg day today.  My first set was unbelievable.  I felt like a true HIT man like I had a couple weeks ago on my last good leg workout.  This chick got me thinking, and I really just kept prying away rep for rep.  My goal was 15, and even though I felt like killing myself during, I stuck it out for 16.  Then blasted nine more up after a thirty second water break.  _

_My second set wasn't any good, but thats why HIT is for me, atleast when I do it right.  I had nothing for my second set but still managed to get some good reps in.  SLDL's were good too, real good infact.  My leg ex's weren't perticularly good, but that first set of squats got me so high, that it didnt really matter to me.  Leg curls suck.  My gym has a wierd leg curl machine, so its really a pain in the ass,  I feel so ackward, but still try and get through him._

_By the way, I didnt post my back workout from thursday because I lost my notecard with my stats for the day on it.  Nothign special to report, I didnt have that good of a day unfortunately..._


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

Monday, June 20th 2005

*Chest & Biceps*

Bench Press:
10 x 175 (helped by spotter) + 4 x 185 (negatives)
5 x 175
6 x 165
5 x 205 (negatives only)
BB Incline:
5 x 140 + 4 x 135 + 2
BB Decline:
5 x 150 + 4 + 5 x 140 
Cable Flies:
20 x 185 + 20 x 175

FLEX curls:
13 x 80 + 7 + 6 + 5
Hammer curls:
12 x 45 
BB curls:
11 x 85 + 12 x 75

This is Monday's workout.  The spotter who initially spotted me was an ignorant fool.  He would pick it up for me everytime, so I don't even count the ten rep set as a set.  Then he said he wanted to spot me for the negatives and I was hesitant, but he got to four, and told me to stop because he said he didnt want to hurt his back or some shit like that.  I always warn my spotters prior to doing anything, and ask them to tell me now if they can do it or not.  This guy said he could, he ended up not being able to, and it hurt my flat bench for the week.  

I still hit 5 x 175 the next set, and I hit 6 x 165 on my second set.  Then a guy I know told me he'd spot me for a set of negative only's.  So in the end it was real ackward, but I guess that worked.

My chest day continued and was actually pretty solid on the other three excercises.  I tried a set of 65 pound dumbell flat presses.  I just wanted to give them a shot because I didn't feel nearly as dead as I usually do at the end of my workout.

My biceps were absolutely murdered.  I had an excellent day.  My FLEX set was excellent, went up on the hammers and the bb's.  It was really nice.  Solid day altogether.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

Wednesday, June 22nd 2005

*Shoulders & Traps*

_Dumbell Shoulder Press:_
5 x 60
5 x 55
6 x 50 + 4
_Upright Rows (BB):_
16 x 125 + 13 x 120
16 x 115 + 5 x 110 + 10
_Front Shrugs:_
22 x 290
22 x 275
26 x 235
20 x 185 (strapless) + 26 w/ straps
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_
6 x 155 + 6 negatives
6 x 140 + 6 negatives x 155

I had a really good workout yesterday.  There was this douchebag who was doing a "circuit cycle" as he called it.  I was shrugging in the squat rack, and he came over tried to unrack my weight, and then when I called him on it he goes "im gonna need you to wait for ten minutes until im done."  I told him to go fuck himself, and that he couldnt work in with me if he was going to be an idiot.  Not a big deal, just a pain in the ass.

My shrugs were good though, and my uprights were good.  db's were alright, but the smith's were unreal.  I really hit my shoulders hard.

I'm about to go to the gym for my back day, just wanted to catch up.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

Good lookin w/o's there Brother Sox!!! Lookin forward to starting my new routine of HIT after my vacation from HELL!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o's there Brother Sox!!! Lookin forward to starting my new routine of HIT after my vacation from HELL!!!


Thats awesome.  I can't wait to follow your HIT journal.  There hasn't been one of those on IM for a while.  Today was the last training day of the routine that helped me beyond belief.     Hopefully I'll look my new routine that starts on sunday...

Vacation from hell? huh? Thanks for coming Arch.


----------



## WATTS (Jun 23, 2005)

your workouts are looking great! keep it up. so what type of routine are you starting on sunday?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> your workouts are looking great! keep it up. so what type of routine are you starting on sunday?


Thanks man.  I had a good week this week minus a little trouble on monday, and it was a flawless week.  If you go back a page and look at post number 669, you'll see a link to my routine.

It's an HST based routine with stimulating growth in mind.  I will be working out six days per week, three days lower body, three days upper body.  The routine is based on the fact that I will be tearing muscle only slightly each day, and by the next time im working that body part out, it will be repaired.

Therefore instead of rebuilding muscle only 56 times, I will be rebuilding muscle three times as much.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 23, 2005)

good workouts. I'm surprised you got a lot of assholes at your gym. Everyone at my gym is usually cool and nice.

By the way, where in MA do you live? Im from foxboro..ya that's right, home of the new england patriots baby!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> good workouts. I'm surprised you got a lot of assholes at your gym. Everyone at my gym is usually cool and nice.
> 
> By the way, where in MA do you live? Im from foxboro..ya that's right, home of the new england patriots baby!


Definitly a good week this week, workout wise.  diet wise, thats another story.  not by fault, just because my summer schedule has yet to unfold, so im all over the place.

There probably nice people, but they dont have a damn clue about working out or anything like that.  It's a "fitness centre" so there are alot of old people, and people who really don't have a clue what there doing.  

I live in Wellesley near Natick.  Go Pats!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

Thursday, June 9th 2005 

*Back & Triceps:*

Deadlifts:
6 x 185 (warm-up to prep for future routine)
13 x 300
4 x 315
Full BB Rows:
6 x 175 + 10(some weren't full reps)
17 x 155 (some weren't full reps)
19 x 145 " "
12 x 135 + 3 " "
Chin-ups:
6 x 35 + 9 negs
Lat Pulldown (machine):
12 x 152.5 + 8 x 100
15 x 235 + 12(close grip; supersetted with other machine variable)
Cable Pull Row (machine):
16 x 135 (many forced reps here)

CG Bench:
8 x 145
9 x 140
Pushdowns:
22 x 120
15 x 110
Skullcrushers:
12 x 50

I had a really good workout today.  I finally got back into the deadlifts, and holy hell did it feel good.  

This was the last workout of my past routine.  It was a good one...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

ya my diet is good from sunday through wednesday when we have all the food i need after my dad does the shopping on saturday. When thursday comes, we have no food whatsoever. No tuna, bread, oats, steak, chicken, cottage cheese.. all gone because my older sister and my brother also train and eat similar to what i do so its a pain in the ass. I have to end up having regular cereal, protein shakes, or get some sandwiches somewhere close by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea that sucks.  It's the same way for me, I hate it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 26, 2005)

So I decided to take today off, and just drove around on my bike for a little bit.  The program recommends starting on monday, so I am actually not upset about missing the weights today.

It will be an interesting routine for sure, I can't wait to get started, it'll be fun.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 28, 2005)

Monday, June 27th 2005​*HST-Based Routine: Day 1 of 28*​​*Time In Gym: 20-30 minutes (we'll begin to track it tommorow)*​*Weight: 163*​​
_Bench Press:_​8 x 95​6 x 135​4 x 155​*6 x 175*​​
_Smith Machine Shoulder Press:_​8 x 95​6 x 105​5 x 125​*6 x 150*​​
_Lat Pulldowns:_​8 x 100​*16 x 150*​​
_CG Chin-ups:_​6 x bw​*8 x 35*​​
_BB Rows:_​6 x 135​6 x 145​6 x 150​*16 x 160*​​
_Tricep Pushdowns:_​10 x 90​10 x 100​8 x 110​*25 x 120*​​
My first impression of the routine is exactly what I had expected it to be. It was a good workout, infact all my sets that are bolded and underlined (the working sets) were great. Doing so many warm-up sets wasn't very appealing to me. I might look into cutting it down to three for each excercise next week or next workout.​​
Strength is obviously still pretty much the same as last week. We'll see how I progress in those four weeks.​​
I have not been taking creatine since thursday, and will be off for 10 days until I get back on it next Monday.​​
I have a workout early tommorow morning. It's going to be a long day...​


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 28, 2005)

Tuesday, June 28th 2005​*HST-Based Routine: Day 2 of 28*​*Time In Gym: 52 minutes*​*Weight: 164*​ 
_ATF Squats:_
8 x 95​6 x 135​4 x 185​*16 x 215 + 6 x 205*​​
_Leg Extensions:_​10 x 100​8 x 125​8 x 150​*26 x 162.5*​​
_Calf Raises:_​10 x 175​10 x 195​10 x 220​*30 x 240*​​
_EZ Bar Curls:_​8 x 50​8 x 60​8 x 70​*12 x 80*​ 
_Wrist Curls:_
10 x 65
10 x 75​10 x 85​*15 x 95*​​
I had an awesome workout this morning. My squats and leg extensions were beautiful. Then low and behold comes some guy I haven't seen in a month and he starts talking to me for twenty minutes. Ugh...​
Still a great day, but I do have one cause for concern. My shoulders really limited me on my EZ bar curls for whatever reason. I ended up not going to failure in fear of overtraining...​
I am going to the Red Sox game tonight, watch for me.​


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

what's this HST routine you're doing? Can you give me some info on it? Thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 28, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> what's this HST routine you're doing? Can you give me some info on it? Thanks.


If you go back a page to post 669, you'll see the routine in full.  It's just hypertrophy specific training, a routine designed specifically for... you guessed it hypertrophy or growth.  It's only a four week experiment of mine while I have time this summer so that I can stay lean.  After the four week trial of it, I will go back to my past routine or possibly a new full out HIT routine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 29, 2005)

just saw the routine, you are lifting 6 days with only 1 day off?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there!!! Did I hear someone say HIT?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> just saw the routine, you are lifting 6 days with only 1 day off?


It's a very interesting concept.  The idea is that I will be tearing just enough of the muscle that it will be completely recovered 48 hours later.  In essence because of this, instead of my chest for instance growing/recovering one time per week, it will grow three times per week which would without a doubt equate to more growth.

I don't know if I could do this type of training for more than four weeks, but for these four weeks thats how I'll be doing it.  

It's definitly a change of pace, I don't know how good of an idea it was to hit my biceps on the lower body day after doing CG chins and BB rows the previous day.  I might have to cut all bicep work for these next four weeks.  We'll see how I feel tommorow.

Thanks for stopping by..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there!!! Did I hear someone say HIT?


You heard correctly.  I had been doing a varied version of an HIT routine for weeks prior to this but because I was going four times per week and because I was doing 6-10 sets per workout instead of 4-6 I might decide to make a full out switch after these four weeks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2005)

Wednesday, June 29th 2005​*HST-Based Routine: Day 3 of 28*​*Time In Gym: not sure*​*Weight: 162*​
_Incline Press:_​6 x 95​4 x 115​2 x 135​*8 x 145*​
_Deadlifts:_​6 x 185​4 x 225​2 x 250​*3 x 320 + 2*​
_CG Bench:_​4 x 115​4 x 135​*8 x 145 + 3 x 135*​
_Upright Rows:_​8 x 95​6 x 105​4 x 115​*17 x 125*​
_CG Chins:_​​8 x bw
_Lat Pulldowns:_​6 x 105​*17 x 150*​​I had a good workout today.  Not spectacular, but definitly good.  My biceps are taking a beating on this routine.  I think I might have to ditch the barbell curls tommorow, but we'll see.​​For these four weeks at my dads I am working out at a new gym so its a little different than what I am used to.  I don't like the incline bench there at all but I did pretty well today.  My close grip bench was real nice.​​There's no belt to attach weight to so I had to switch to pulldowns after I found out that information.  I am not too upset, I like pulldowns more.  I hope I can find one there.​​Now my deadlift was great.  I really blasted up 320.  I am always able to get two and then I have to breath, so this was no different and it for sure is a ton of weight.​​Looking forward to tommorow, but my legs aren't after playing a full round of golf today...​


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2005)

Congrats on the Deads!!! Solid w/o today Brother!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 30, 2005)

Thursday, June 30th 2005​*HST-Based Routine: Day 4 of 28*​*Time In Gym: 45 minutes*​*Weight: 164*​ 
_Leg Press:_
8 x 135
7 x 225​6 x 275​*31 x 315 + 11 x 365*​ 
_Barbell Curls:_
6 x 50
6 x 60​6 x 70​7 x 80​ 
_Leg Curls:_
8 x 75
8 x 85​*10 x 100 + 6 x 90*​ 
_Lunges:_
5 x 35
3 x 35​ 
_Wrist Curls:_
10 x 95
15 x 95
15 x 105
*26 x 115*​

_Standing Calf Raises:_​15 x 135
*30 x 185*




_Seated Calf Raises:_​10 x 45​*27 x 70*​ 
If I had been training the same way I had been for months before and I trained four days in a row, I probably wouldn't even be able to move right now. I think I am doing this absolutely beautifully as it was recommended because the only place I feel like i've overtrained is my biceps.​

My set today on the leg press was nasty. I have always liked the leg press because I always lock out in the starting position when I'm dead winded and can keep busting out reps until my feet feel like there going to fall off. I did just that. I hit 31 reps of 315, and then added 25's and hit a few more reps. It was a good set to say the least.​

The rest of the day was questionable. I hit my calves hard, wrists as well. The leg curls were real good too.​

I hate lunges, so I had alot of trouble doing them. My biceps were sort of sore so I really didn't feel like hitting them which is why you don't see any working sets there. All and all a good day. I have another hard day tommorow, it shall be nice.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Deads!!! Solid w/o today Brother!!!


Thanks, bud.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 2, 2005)

Friday, July 1st 2005​ *HST-Based Routine: Day 5 of 28*​ *Time In Gym: not sure*​ *Weight: 162*​ 
_Bench Press:_​ 8 x 100​ 5 x 140​ 2 x 160​ *7 x 175 + 3 x 155
*​ 
_Barbell Rows:_​ 8 x 135​ 6 x 145
​ 6 x 150
​ *16 x 155 + 17 x 135
*​ 
_Lateral Raise:_​ 5 x 70​ 13 x 60​ 
_Skullcrushers:_​ 6 x 25​ 6 x 95​ 10 x 60​ *17 x 125*​ 
_CG Chins:_​ 8 x bw
 7 x 35
_Lat Pulldowns:_​ 8 x 100​ *12 x 155 + 11 x 135

*I had a good workout yesterday.  I blasted my bench and my bb rows, but after that I felt sort of light headed and had to sit.  I then went into the bathroom for a bit because I felt like I might puke.  I didnt, so I came back and did some weak skullcrushers and then I felt fine again and I did my chins and pulldowns.  I actually had one of my best bench sets in my life.

 All was well, good workout.  I will post todays workout shortly.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 2, 2005)

July 2nd, 2005​ *HST-Based Routine: Day 6 of 28*​ *Time In Gym: 50 minutes*​ *Weight: 165*​ 
_ATF Squats:_
10 x 95​ 8 x 135​ 5 x 185​ *17 x 215 + 6 x 205*​ 
_Leg Extensions:_​ 8 x 100​ 8 x 110​ 6 x 130​ *16 x 200 + 9 + 25 x 150
*​ 
_Calf Raises:_​ 10 x 50​ 10 x 95​ 10 x 105​ *16 x 115
*​ 
_Shrugs:_​ 8 x 225 + 10 x 275 + 21 x 225 + 14 x 185​ 20 x 225

 I had an unbelievable workout today.  My first set of squats was just unreal.  With my dad there are two gyms I go to, both are sports clubs, but this one has sort of old time equipment with plates sort of ridgetty for lack of a better term.  On my 14th, 15th, 16th, and 17th reps on my squats I was screaming, the weights were banging against eachother, it was to die for. 

 Then my leg extensions were great.  This place has nautilus equipment, or atleast some, so I got to use the leg extension machine.  It was great, as was the set.

 The shrugs were really good too.  I'm off tommorow for the first time in a while.  I don't feel all that overtrained, again besides my biceps, but I didn't work them today at all.  I think I spaced everything out beautifully with this new routine.  I'm feeling good.  I can't say I had a bad working set all week besides maybe skullcrushers yesterday.  An awesome week, its been fun...


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

Solid last 2 w/o's there Brother Sox!!! Lookin really good there, keep it up!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid last 2 w/o's there Brother Sox!!! Lookin really good there, keep it up!!!


Thanks.  I had forgotten how hard it was to workout six times in a week.  boy oh boy...  Thanks for coming...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 3, 2005)

July 3rd, 2005​*HST-Based Routine: Day 7 of 28*​*Time In Gym: 0 minutes*​*Weight: 164*​​I sat in the sun by the pool, swam some, ate well, slept late, and then went to this fourth of july party.  I saw some fireworks too...  good rest day...​


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I had forgotten how hard it was to workout six times in a week.  boy oh boy...  Thanks for coming...


  My pleasure!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 7, 2005)

I have three, soon to be four, workouts to post.  I will get them up tommorow.  I've had very limited computer access here at my dads.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing them!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 10, 2005)

I am looking over my notecards here because I finally have computer access at 2:15 on a Monday morning while eating my cottage cheese and milk.

It will take me alot of time to post my past weeks workouts so I decided not to and instead will just point out some of my feats from the past week.  It was a very good week until the end might I add.

My week started and I hit 7 reps of 175 and then a few more with the spotters help, something I have never been able to do.  Later that week I hit 150 for 7 on the incline, another strength barrier I have never been able to cross.  Then on friday I decided to go up to 180, the number thats been killing me for months, and I blasted it hitting 4 reps of 180.  It was awesome.

I have been doing some real good rows aswell, varying between 155-165 on my working set, and hitting anywhere from 10-16 reps.  There brutal when your using straps and mentally you will not let yourself stop pumping out reps.  My deadlifts were a thing of a beauty.  Another PR in terms of strength hitting 4 reps of 225, then resting for a minute, then hitting 2 more reps, then resting for a minute, then hitting 3 more and nearly collapsing.  It was an awesome set.  My chin ups are also real good using 40 pounds dangling from my waist for 4-6 reps.  Pulldowns have also been good.

I have been really hitting the CG bench hard.  I feel that it is my favorite tricep excercise now, without question.  The other minor excercises I've been doing have been great too.  I can't honestly say I've had a bad working set with my upper body yet while on this program.

My lower body days are brutal.  My squats on Monday were excellent.  I hit 220 for 11 and then hit 13 more of 205.  I had been doing 16 of 215 before adding the extra five pounds.  I made a couple trips to the bathroom to dry heave this week, after this set was one of them.  My leg press on wednesday was great hitting an astonishing 31 reps of 365.  I was dead at 18, but like I said earlier, I can just keep punching them out if I wait for an extra second or two.  The set lasts about 2-3 minutes, but its an unbelievable set.

Leg curls have been good, extensions have been good, and calves couldnt be any better.  I found this machine that I really like and it blasts my calves.  It's the standing version of the squat, sort of an odd one, but I love it at this gym I go to and I plan on utilizing solely from now on.

Thats a brief wrapup from the past week, but I wanted to get this done.  This next week I hope I can insert my notecards daily so that I don't get so behind.

I do have one complaint about this past week despite all the good.  My saturday workout was cut out, non-existant.  My legs physically couldn't take it.  My knees felt very "raw" for lack of a better term.  I put on the 95 as my first warm up, and it felt horrible.  So I stopped doing squats, went over to the leg extension machine, it hurt there too obviously, then went to the standing calves and it was bad too.  So I did my shrugs and went to the cardio area to ride the bike for and walk for twenty minutes.  I then sipped on my protein shake in the hottub and did some light swimming.  Actually started talking to this lifeguard chick, real hot, and we got chatting for a while.

All and all, a good week.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> My leg press on wednesday was great hitting an astonishing 31 reps of 365.  I was dead at 18, but like I said earlier, I can just keep punching them out if I wait for an extra second or two.  The set lasts about 2-3 minutes, but its an unbelievable set.



What is your reason for this... as opposed to just adding more weight and stay in a lower rep range consistently. Sounds like this would just wear you out more than anything.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2005)

> What is your reason for this... as opposed to just adding more weight and stay in a lower rep range consistently. Sounds like this would just wear you out more than anything.



it's nice to mix things up to "shock" your muscles. Like instead of doing 3 sets of 8 every week in which your muscles adapt to this workout, you change it up by doing less weight and going to total failure. I do this sometimes on several of my lifts, especially squats.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> it's nice to mix things up to "shock" your muscles. Like instead of doing 3 sets of 8 every week in which your muscles adapt to this workout, you change it up by doing less weight and going to total failure. I do this sometimes on several of my lifts, especially squats.



Eh.. I don't think I'll ever catch myself doing 20+ reps on anything.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2005)

> Eh.. I don't think I'll ever catch myself doing 20+ reps on anything.



drew, i'd give it a try. At the end of your workout, whatever exercise you're doing last...just go all out doing as many reps as you can. You'll feel a great pump! I'm telling you, give it a shot.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jul 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> drew, i'd give it a try. At the end of your workout, whatever exercise you're doing last...just go all out doing as many reps as you can. You'll feel a great pump! I'm telling you, give it a shot.



I may try it... but still... I think I'd use a weight to fail by 20 reps max. As is I fail 5-7 reps... used to do 4-6... hard for me to be talked into very high reps as it seems like more an endurance issue than anything to do with building muscle.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree with the 20 reps on the squat!!! It is a totally unbelievable feeling aftarwards!!! Hows it goin today Brother Sox?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> What is your reason for this... as opposed to just adding more weight and stay in a lower rep range consistently. Sounds like this would just wear you out more than anything.


Well since I've been doing the HIT style workouts for a while before switching to these HST which also require one working set to failure, I am so accustom to going until I absolutely am dead.

I was gone for on that set at rep 12-15 but at that point I just stayed in the locked out position for a few seconds, did another rep, breathed for a few seconds in the lockout, did another rep, etc.  I got up to 25-27 and my feet felt like they were going to fall off, so I told myself I had to get to 30.  I got to 30, and then I told myself just one more, and got to 31.

I hope that makes sense to you.  It definitly wears my legs out more, which is what i am aiming for.  Of course I might also be putting stress on my knees, but I don't think its any different for doing 15-20 reps than 31 reps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> I may try it... but still... I think I'd use a weight to fail by 20 reps max. As is I fail 5-7 reps... used to do 4-6... hard for me to be talked into very high reps as it seems like more an endurance issue than anything to do with building muscle.


As Sean said, I definitly recommend.  And yes, doing them in a lower rep form works just aswell, although my legs seem to respond from higher reps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I agree with the 20 reps on the squat!!! It is a totally unbelievable feeling aftarwards!!! Hows it goin today Brother Sox?


It sure is.  I'm doing real well.  My knees seem to be back in order for tommorows leg workout, my workout today was rather good, not to mention I golfed the best round of my life today.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 12, 2005)

> As Sean said, I definitly recommend. And yes, doing them in a lower rep form works just aswell, although my legs seem to respond from higher reps.



wrong person, it's me...shiz.  




> It sure is. I'm doing real well. My knees seem to be back in order for tommorows leg workout, my workout today was rather good, not to mention I golfed the best round of my life today.



you're a golfer? I didnt know that. I'm pretty good at golf too, about a 12 handicap. I was on the high school team for 4 years and won a state championship in 2001. I just usually play for fun now. What did you shoot today?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> wrong person, it's me...shiz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was stupid of me.  I meant shiz.. sorry about that.

Well when I play with my dad we play skins rather than total rounds.  We only got to play 9 holes so I guess it doesn't count as much of a round, but I won 4 holes, we halved 3 of them, and he won 2.  My dads a real good golfer, I am the most inconsistent player in the history of the game. ha.

Thanks for stopping by SHIZ, not Sean, Shiz.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 12, 2005)

> I am the most inconsistent player in the history of the game



arn't we all? haha, golf is a tough game.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> arn't we all? haha, golf is a tough game.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2005)

Monday, July 11th 2005​*HST-Based Routine: Day 15 of 28*​
_Bench Press:_​5 x 95​4 x 135​2 x 140​*6 x 180 + 4 x 155*​
_Military Press:_​4 x 45​4 x 75​5 x 195​*6 x 100*​
_Lat Pulldowns:_​8 x 100​*16 x 150*​
_CG Chin-ups:_​3 x bw​*5 x 40*​
_Machine Cable Rows:_​5 x 75​7 x 95​5 x 105​*21 x 135*​
_Tricep Pushdowns:_​5 x 30​5 x 35​5 x 40​*15 x 50 + 11 + 6 x 155 on CG bench*​


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2005)

Tuesday, July 12th 2005​*HST-Based Routine: Day 16 of 28*​​
_ATF Squats:_
5 x 95​4 x 135​3 x 185​*17 x 220 + 5 x 205*​
_Leg Extensions:_​5 x 100​5 x 125​5 x 130​*21 x 200 + 5 x 175 + 13 x 130*​
_Calf Raises:_​10 x 135​10 x 155​*26 x 230*​​It's amazing to see how much the routine has changed since that second day...​


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 13, 2005)

Wednesday, July 13th 2005​*HST-Based Routine: Day 17 of 28*​
_Incline Press:_​5 x 95​5 x 115​2 x 135​*7 x 155 + 6 x 135*​
_Machine Cable Rows:_​_8 x 60_​_5 x 90_​_3 x 120_​_21 x 135_​
_CG Bench:_​5 x 115​3 x 135​*8 x 150*​
_Upright Rows:_​3 x 95​3 x 105​3 x 115​*10 x 120 + 16 x 100*​
_CG Chins:_​
6 x bw​*6 x 40 + 3 negs*​_Lat Pulldowns:_
6 x 105​*21 x 150 + 10*​
I've had a good week thus far, and pretty much have had good days ever since I started this routine. Minus last saturday as I explained earlier.​
I weighed in yesterday at 173 with a 28 BMI with 66 beats per minute and a blood pressure of 150 over 84 at the grocery store. I can't believe I'm that high, but it was to the "t" and I had clothes on so I don't doubt it. Thats huge though, wow. Well I have a leg workout tommorow, just wanted to get these up because I know ive been behind and i finally have time.​
My backs still bothering me which is why im doing machine rows instead of deads and bb rows. ugh it hurts, but I got a massage yesterday and that helped a bit. Massages are unreal. ha.​


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

wow 17 x 220 ATF Squats is impressive. I've done 225 x 15+ reps and i'm always so close to puking right after. I just run to the bathroom and wait. Do you do these in a power rack or does someone spot you? My gym has no power racks so i can't go as heavy as i want sometimes and some people get pissed when i ask them to spot me for squats so i dont even bother anymore.

180 for bench is good too. I'm not a big BB bencher, it's my weak point. I can probably only do 185 x 3 but i have always done DB benching instead due to lack of spotters. 

Once you reach day 28, what's your plan after that?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> wow 17 x 220 ATF Squats is impressive. I've done 225 x 15+ reps and i'm always so close to puking right after. I just run to the bathroom and wait. Do you do these in a power rack or does someone spot you? My gym has no power racks so i can't go as heavy as i want sometimes and some people get pissed when i ask them to spot me for squats so i dont even bother anymore.
> 
> 180 for bench is good too. I'm not a big BB bencher, it's my weak point. I can probably only do 185 x 3 but i have always done DB benching instead due to lack of spotters.
> 
> Once you reach day 28, what's your plan after that?


That set of squats was very impressive, im not going to lie right there.  my leg strength has gone up incredibly in this past year, and that set was just the tip of the ice berg.  I actually dont go to failure per say where I drop the bar because I do not have a power rack either and spotting someone for 17 reps is too long to have somebody spot me for, so what I've done is I have come up with a goal of 20 reps over a superset.  I have never been able to achieve 20 reps on the first set, and 17 was my high.  So I do the 12+ reps on the first set, grab a sip of water until I have compelted 20 reps.  But yea, after those sets of squats i feel weak and my stomach turns, and my eyes roll back in my head and i feel like death for a few minutes.  It's hardest when you finish the 17 and you know you have 3 more to get to 20.  I can see us both now in our respective gyms dry heaving in the bathrooms, haha.

180's not too bad, but its really lacking compared to my leg and back stength.  I had been stuck at 175 for so long though, that getting 180 is a feat for me.  I was never a big dumbell fan with the chest press for some reason.  I just hate it but it is nice not having to have a spotter every working set.

Once I reach day 28... well first let me tell you what I plan on doing next week.  I go to Maine next week, York Beach, on vacation with my family so I will not be able to do the HST for a full month.  So after I finish up my workout on saturday, I plan on starting a basic HIT routine (push, legs, pull) that will start on Monday, then on wednesday, and then on either thursday or friday.  I'll either take the weekend off or when I get back to my dads, I'll do another push day on saturday, then we go up to Cape Cod, and I'll workout on tuesday, and then again on thursday.  Still undecided.

I wish I could give the full 28 days, but it just doesn't seem like thats an option.  I'm not a big fan of vacation, but my family is, so I guess i'll have to work around it finding gyms all over the place.

Thanks for coming, *SHIZ!*


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh and after I leave my dads two weeks from today to go back to my moms, Im actually looking into westside, but I might go back to my old routine.  Still undecided...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2005)

ya, i hear ya. I sometimes set a goal for the number of reps i want to complete such as squats, pullups, deadlifts. I try not to do it too much because i still have other exercises to do and i dont want to totally kill myself early. I'm the say way about my bench lacking compared to my leg and back strength. My bench max is like 190 while deadlifts is about 335 and squats 245ish. I'm not a big fan of benching anyways, which is suprising because this is the exercise that too many people focus on. 

As for vacation, you definitely deserve it after all that hard work. I agree, i'm not a big fan of vacations either but i don't have to worry about it because my parents are always working so good thing.

I have been looking into the push/pull/leg split as well. How do you plan on incorporating exercises into each routine? Is there any info i can look up? I'm not 100% sure about how to set it up, like which exercises go with which category so can you help me out here?

Good luck and keep up the hard work. Nothing is more rewarding that pushing yourself to the extra limit to accomplish your goals. I can't wait to see how i will look 5-10 years from now.

and yes, "SHIZ" is right!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

Great lookin w/o's there Brother Sox!!! Squats are Impressive!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ya, i hear ya. I sometimes set a goal for the number of reps i want to complete such as squats, pullups, deadlifts. I try not to do it too much because i still have other exercises to do and i dont want to totally kill myself early. I'm the say way about my bench lacking compared to my leg and back strength. My bench max is like 190 while deadlifts is about 335 and squats 245ish. I'm not a big fan of benching anyways, which is suprising because this is the exercise that too many people focus on.
> 
> As for vacation, you definitely deserve it after all that hard work. I agree, i'm not a big fan of vacations either but i don't have to worry about it because my parents are always working so good thing.
> 
> ...


I'd love to help you out with a routine, but not right now it being 3:10 in the morning and all. ha.  Thanks for being apart of the journal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o's there Brother Sox!!! Squats are Impressive!!!


Thanks arch, im loving squating for the first time in my life, and i couldnt be happier.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 15, 2005)

Thursday, July 14th 2005​*HST-Based Routine: Day 18 of 21*​
_Leg Press:_
8 x 135
8 x 275​5 x 315​*26 x 400 + 11 x 385*​​_Leg Curls:_​5 x 75​8 x 85​5 x 105 + 5 x 90 + 13 x 60​ 
_Standing Calf Raises:_
12 x 135
12 x 185
26 x 235

I had another kick ass workout today.  Hit my legs real hard.  It's late so I'm going to get to bed but I went to the Red Sox game tonight and all I can say is that Terry Francona is a buffoon with what he does as manager of the defending champion Boston Red Sox.  Goodnight


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Sox, those are some Incredible numbers there, I bet your legs are fried!!! Great job Brother, keep it up!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 18, 2005)

I finished up the week pretty nicely besides for a little misfit on saturday, and I really enjoyed my off day today.  Relaxing, relaxing, and relaxing.  I head up to Maine on tuesday, so for the next two weeks I will be using a routine that I have been dieing to try for a long long time now.  A full out HIT routine.  I went into Duncans journal and decided on instead of skewing things as I have done before, that I follow his HIT routine to the "t."  So without further ado, I will be doing a three day per week routine, with three different workouts.

*Workout one* 
Military Press
Shrugs
Concentrated Curls
Tricep Pulldowns (superset dips)
Dips

*Workout two* 
Squats
Calf-raises
Weighted sit-ups
COC gripper

*Workout three* 
Bench Press
Close-grip press
Bent Rows
Deadlifts
Pull-ups

I hope I love it!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2005)

Thursday, July 14th 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout one:*​​Military Press: 10x95+1​Shrugs: 30x225​Barbell Curls: 6x80+13x75​Tricep Pulldowns: 21x55 (supersetted w. dips)​Dips: BWx6+11​​I had a very good first HIT workout.  It was just slightly over 20 minutes long, one working set, one warm-up set.  Everything was excellent except for a little back aggrivation from the shrugs.  Oh well.​​I leave for Maine tommorow.  I will be doing workout two at the gym at the hotel I am staying at.  They have a small little place with a squat rack, so I will atleast be able to squat and standing calf raises along with my COC grippers.  Workout should be killer.  Then I get back friday and have a normal workout.​


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Holy COW!!! Excellent w/o there Brother Sox, your shrugs are Incredible!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 21, 2005)

Wednesday, July 20th 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout two:*​Squats: 13 x 225 + 8 x 205​Leg Extensions: 31 x 200 w/ a 5-10 second break at 20​Calve Raises: 30 x 225​​It was a surprisingly good workout, but I don't ahve much computer access up here in Maine.  Weathers been great, but I'm really missing my homecooking and the gym.​


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 22, 2005)

Great w/o there BRother Sox!!! Awesome job on the extensions!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there BRother Sox!!! Awesome job on the extensions!!!


Thanks there angel!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2005)

Friday, July 22nd 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout three:*​ 
Bench: 185 x 5 + 3 negs of 155
Deadlifts in DD fashion: 335 x 2 w/ holds
BB Rows: 145 x 17
CG Bench: 160 x 6 + 3 negs of 135
Chin-ups: bw+40 x 7 supersetted w/ pulldowns
Pulldowns: 150 x 13

I had an excellent workout here tonight.  I didn't know if i was going to be able, but I slept in the car ride home from Maine, and felt great for the workout.  I've been very busy these last few days, its great to know that HIT is there for me on these busy times of life.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2005)

Outstanding w/o there!!! HIT is there for anybody who wants it!!! Your doin GREAT


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's one  How are ya Sox??


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 28, 2005)

Wednesday, July 27th 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout two:*​Squats - 225x10 + 5 + 5x205​Leg ex - 200x3 + 150x26​Standing calves - 16x205​ 
I just got back from my dads earlier today and went off to the gym immediately.  It felt good getting back into the gym, but I had a great time on my vacation.  I went to Cape Cod, to Maine, and all over the place while being able to maintain my working out.  I had a blast.

However, I'm back and ready to get this HIT show on the road.  I've had good workouts thus far, but all have been short of great, as was today.  My squats were brutal, hell the whole day was brutal, but something just wasn't there on that set of squats that has been there in the past.  I was a little discouraged at going down 3 reps from last week although it was more the placement on my back/neck that caused me to fail at 10.

Workouts continue friday..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Here's one  How are ya Sox??


I'm doing real good, riss.  I'm glad you'll be stopping by from time to time, because in your non-competition pictures, we have similar body types, or atleast to me we do, ha.

Thanks for coming!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Sox, hows it going? Were you in Maine on vacation? Hope you had a good time... keep up the hard work with HIT!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 28, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Hey Sox, hows it going? Were you in Maine on vacation? Hope you had a good time... keep up the hard work with HIT!


Eggs, 

things are going well, real well infact.  My training has been good, but the DOMS are killing me.  I'm still reeling from Mondays workout, hell more so tonight than in days past.  I love it though, it makes me feel good about only being in the gym three days per week.  I was in Maine on vacation, yea.  I go up to York Beach, its excellent up there.  After Maine I went to Chatham on the Cape.  A busy summer.  Most definitly will keep it up, thanks for coming.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello my Friend, hows it goin? Whats goin on up there with Ramirez? Care to ship him to the Cardinals


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 31, 2005)

Manny Ramirez for Albert Pujols?  Nothing's really going on, just some overreacting from the Boston media.  What else is new, for christs sake.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Manny Ramirez for Albert Pujols?  Nothing's really going on, just some overreacting from the Boston media.  What else is new, for christs sake.


   !!!  
I hear ya, the media can totally take a small situation and blow it up SO big, it's annoying isn't it!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 1, 2005)

Friday, July 29th 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout three:*​Bench: 185 x 5 (7) + 3 x 155
Deadlifts in DD fashion: 335 x 4​BB Rows: 145 x 17
CG Bench: 155 x 7 (8)
Chin-ups: bw+45 x 5 supersetted w/ pulldowns
Pulldowns: 150 x 13​​I had an awesome workout last friday.  I am about to head to the gym here shortly to do my Monday workout.  I've been busy since getting back from my dads, so I just haven't really been able to put in the 5-10 minutes to update my journal.  That won't be the case for long, though.​


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2005)

Great lookin w/o Brother Sox!!! How are you liking HIT?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 1, 2005)

Thursday, July 14th 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout one:*​Military Press: 6x100 + 4x95​Shrugs: 26x275 + 27x225​Barbell Curls: 17x80 + 10x75​Tricep Pulldowns: 16x130 (supersetted w. dips)​Dips: BW+5LBs x 6 + 7​​I had a good workout tonight.  Will explain in full later, but its my grandmothers birthday.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 3, 2005)

So heres the further explanation.  All sets went really well, workout lasted only 20-25 minutes.  Everything was hit real hard.  I do though want to ask something about dips.  Does anyone have a problem doing dips because of a wierd feeling in your chest on the reps past the first five?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o Brother Sox!!! How are you liking HIT?


It is absolutely ideal.  I love it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 3, 2005)

One more thing, I got a free bottle of Neuro Stim because I made an order of over 100 dollars on BN.  I never got to try the samples before as I had given them to my brother, so im excited to try it out tommorows work out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> So heres the further explanation.  All sets went really well, workout lasted only 20-25 minutes.  Everything was hit real hard.  I do though want to ask something about dips.  Does anyone have a problem doing dips because of a wierd feeling in your chest on the reps past the first five?



i get that feeling sometimes in my chest/collarbone but i think its a good pain for me because it goes away quickly when i finish the sets so it's all good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 3, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i get that feeling sometimes in my chest/collarbone but i think its a good pain for me because it goes away quickly when i finish the sets so it's all good.


Yea it does go away after the set, but during I feel almost at a loss for breath and it makes it tough to go to muscular failure.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2005)

Just wanted to bump this.  I've had great workouts this week.  My leg workout on wednesday had me do 17 reps of 225, which was ridiculous.  Then on friday I deadlifted 5 reps of 340 with a sixty second hold at the end, then I benched 6 reps of 185, so I'm moving up in reps on the bench aswell.

I start a new week tommorow.  I'll begin posting, I just keep losing my logs for some reason.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> One more thing, I got a free bottle of Neuro Stim because I made an order of over 100 dollars on BN. I never got to try the samples before as I had given them to my brother, so im excited to try it out tommorows work out.


 Hehe, I got the same thing for ordering from them... I also got a shaker bottle that's not worth a penny... The seal that's supposed to keep it from leaking was placed in correctly...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hehe, I got the same thing for ordering from them... I also got a shaker bottle that's not worth a penny... The seal that's supposed to keep it from leaking was placed in correctly...


All there bottles are like that, but I still love them.  I think its extremely stupid for them when they don't send me a bottle because everytime I'm giving them to somebody and that person then buys from BN.  Did you like the neuro stim and what else did you get from BN?  like what protein and creatine and stuff do you use?


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 7, 2005)

I stocked up on a bunch of whey(to keep at college), 40lbs of Optimum Nutrition's, and then 1000g of BN's CEE. I haven't tried the Neuro Stim yet, I'm not really sure if I'm going to... What's even in it, is it a creatine/NO2 product?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 8, 2005)

lol, i ordered a few bags of whey and creatine and also got a free bottle of neuro stim. Have you tried it sox? I think it's probably useless since they sent it for free.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2005)

I tried NeuroStim and really liked it.  I don't know if its a complete mind game that you play with yourself or if it actually works, but I definitly had some extra energy I don't normally have when I took it.

No its not a creatine, purely an energy thing.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Brother Sox, hows my fellow HITter doin today? Does that NeuroStim give you headaches by any chance? I've heard it can cause some doozies!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm doing good, just about to go to the gym now.  My Deadlifts have shot up, my bench has too, things are going pretty well.  As for NeuroStim, I have yet to have gotten a headache (knock on wood) and will continue to use it.  While my training and stuff has been great, when school starts, I'll probably go to a four day per week routine like I did last year.  It's not as tough mentally when your going out with your freinds and doing whatever I want not having school, but during school when I have the option of homework, homework, or working out, I'd rather workout if you know what i mean ha.  How has your training been?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Glad your not having headaches!!! Would you recommend it? Training is going pretty good right now. I'm on a Upper/Lower split and loving it!!! Pretty tough on Uppers, but hey, it has to be Intense ya know!!! I hear ya when it comes to going back to school, glad it's going well and your #'s have shot up thats for sure!!! take care!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2005)

I would definitly recommend it if you have it lieing around, but I don't think I would spend alot of money on it otherwise.  Thats great, I am going to have to switch up my HIT routine soon, so I might stop by at your journal and take a look at some of the ones you've experienced with.  Thanks arch, later my freind.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2005)

Monday, August 8th 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout one:*​Military Press: 7x100 + 1​Shrugs: 25x280 + 25x225​Barbell Curls: 17x85 + 6x80​Tricep Pulldowns: 10x130 + 10x120 (supersetted w. dips)​Dips: BW+10LBs x 13 + 4​​I had a good workout.  I just want to post here for future reference that my later reps in the set of shrugs, curls, and dips were a little sluggish which is bound to happen at the end.  A good workout nonetheless.​


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 8, 2005)

You certainly are strong for your age sox, when did you start lifting?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 10, 2005)

I was always cautious of how my body looked.  I was always buying the ab rollers and ab belts, and doing push ups and pull ups until I'd pass out but I started lifting weights and going to a gym my freshman year of high school three years ago after football.  I would do the same thing everyday, and severly overtrained I'd imagine.  I would also do alot of machines, more so than free weights.  Sophomore year I started working out on more of a routine and by the end of the year I was working out routinely working different body parts daily but still with tons and tons of volume.  Junior year I came to IM and met some good people and they led me in the right direction.  So I guess its been quite a while..  Thanks for coming there.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 10, 2005)

Heh, yeah I was kind of the same way... After freshman year I started going to the gym 3 times a week, but I did the same thing more or less 3 times a week, and was probably overtraining each day.... I did this off and on until Nov. 2004 when I came here and got things in order.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2005)

Sox, clear your PMs sometime.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Sox, clear your PMs sometime.


  That reminds me, mine's at 100 now too...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Incredible shrugs my Friend!!! Very nice w/o too there BRother Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Sox, clear your PMs sometime.


 Cleared.  I apologize.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, yeah I was kind of the same way... After freshman year I started going to the gym 3 times a week, but I did the same thing more or less 3 times a week, and was probably overtraining each day.... I did this off and on until Nov. 2004 when I came here and got things in order.


 Yea, IM has definitly helped quite a few people that bodybuilding.com could never do.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible shrugs my Friend!!! Very nice w/o too there BRother Sox!!!


 Thanks there, arch.  I'm trying to get my shrugs up but I'm nervous to go up for some reason.  We'll see, next week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 11, 2005)

Wednesday, August 10th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout two:
*Squats: 225x20 + 5 slow reps
 Leg Ex: 162.5x13 + 132.5x13
 Stand Calves: 225x26 superset w/
 Seated Calves: 230x15

 Yesterday I had the best set of squats I have ever had in my life.  I have never done 20 reps before, ever.  I was dieing and wanting to stop at ten, and my neck was hurting, and everything in between.  It was an unbelievable set, truly something I'm proud of.  The rest of the day went as scheduled probably average sets, but it didnt matter because I was so beat from my set of squats plus the five slow reps.  It was devastatingly hard.
​


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

OUTSTANDING Squats!!! Way to go my Friend, those 20 reps on the Squat are HUGE IMO!!! I hear ya about wanting to die in the middle, but you stuck with it, awesome job!!! Killer w/o there BRother Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks there arch, its all mental, you just have to yell at yourself for a few minutes and the reward is very much worth it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Wednesday, August 10th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout two:
> *Squats: 225x20 + 5 slow reps
> Leg Ex: 162.5x13 + 132.5x13
> Stand Calves: 225x26 superset w/
> ...


Damn Sox, nice job  That is really impressive, I'm proud of you buddy!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks there arch, its all mental, you just have to yell at yourself for a few minutes and the reward is very much worth it.


Oh yes my Friend, been there, done that!!! Excellent job my Friend


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn Sox, nice job  That is really impressive, I'm proud of you buddy!





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh yes my Friend, been there, done that!!! Excellent job my Friend


Thanks Rocco, Arch.  I have had some great sets on my HIT routines, but none that comes close to that one.  I hope I can repeat that when I head to the gym here in a few minutes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 12, 2005)

Friday, August 12th 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout three:*​Bench: 185x5(7) + 155x4 negs​Deadlifts: 340x5(6) - 60 sec hold​BB Rows: 140x14(21)​CG Bench: 160x7(8)​Chin Ups: 45x4(5) superest w/​Pulldowns: 150x8​​I had an average to an above average workout.  Some good sets and some bad.  I had written a longer disection of my workout, but my brother accidentally x'ed out of it.  I didnt need that with the average workout, so I guess i'll just end it here.​


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 12, 2005)

nice deads bro, pulling twice your weight for reps is pretty damn good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 12, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> nice deads bro, pulling twice your weight for reps is pretty damn good.


Thanks.  I've always had a strong back.  I explained a couple months ago on here how when I was 80 pounds other kids would jump on my back and I would be nearly impossible to take down.  My dad thinks because of the added weight I've gotten slower, and that I made the wrong decision in quiting football for weight lifting but I was going to be overlooked being as small as I am in height.

Thanks for coming, man.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Friday, August 12th 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout three:*​Bench: 185x5(7) + 155x4 negs​Deadlifts: 340x5(6) - 60 sec hold​BB Rows: 140x14(21)​CG Bench: 160x7(8)​Chin Ups: 45x4(5) superest w/​Pulldowns: 150x8​​I had an average to an above average workout.  Some good sets and some bad.  I had written a longer disection of my workout, but my brother accidentally x'ed out of it.  I didnt need that with the average workout, so I guess i'll just end it here.​


I'd agree with you on that one my Friend, Sweet w/o there!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2005)

Just wanted to get this posted in here for future reference:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1072419&postcount=226


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'd agree with you on that one my Friend, Sweet w/o there!!!


Thanks arch, it was a good workout, just could have been better.  We all have those types of days..


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 17, 2005)

Monday, August 15th 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout one:*​Military Press: 9(10)x100 + 5 x 95​Shrugs: 14(31)x285 + 12​Barbell Curls: 7(15)x90 + 9x80​Neg Only Dips: BW+45x10 (supersetted w. tri pulldowns)​Tricep Pulldowns: 13x130​

This is from Monday, and I tried some new things out. First off, I went up in my military's and will be raising up to 105 next week. I added weight to my shrugs and succeeded - I really hit my traps hard going for 14 full reps of 285 and managing to bust out 16 more with below average form. My BB curls were also very satisfying, and I went up in weight here aswell - I did 7 in near perfect form, and ended up getting to 15 reps for a weight that really gives me trouble, I will work with 90 for another week. I tried some Negative only dips this week and didn't like them all that much - I will give them another shot, but I didnt think they did as much as I was expecting. Pulldowns were also pretty good and I went up three reps and we'll upgrade to 140 in two weeks.​

Good workout all together. I have legs tommorow, I'll be upping weight by five pounds but am going to get those 20 reps, I won't let myself fail before​


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Awesome w/o there!!! Your Shrugs blow mine away!!! Go get 'em with the 20 reps tomorrow my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there!!! Your Shrugs blow mine away!!! Go get 'em with the 20 reps tomorrow my Friend!!!


Thanks for stopping by there arch, but I have some unfortunate news.  I didn't get 20 reps.. I got 21.. nah im joking, I wish, I got 17.  Still a good set.  Workout will be posted after I go to the gym here now.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 19, 2005)

17 isn't anything to be upset about!!! I bet you get the 20 reps the NEXT time you try!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 17 isn't anything to be upset about!!! I bet you get the 20 reps the NEXT time you try!!!


Exactly.  At 16, I was dead, I tried for 17, and it took me a while to inch my way up.  Thank goodness I didnt fall over and hurt myself.  But yes, I will not be moving up the weight unless I get to 20.


----------



## Du (Aug 19, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Exactly. At 16, I was dead, I tried for 17, and it took me a while to inch my way up. Thank goodness I didnt fall over and hurt myself. But yes, I will not be moving up the weight unless I get to 20.


 Numbers are just numbers. If you even achieve just one more rep, that is progress.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Numbers are just numbers. If you even achieve just one more rep, that is progress.


Couldn't agree more, excellent point my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Numbers are just numbers. If you even achieve just one more rep, that is progress.


Exactly.  Great there du.

I am heading off to the gym in a little.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Exactly.  Great there du.
> 
> I am heading off to the gym in a little.


  Bust a move my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Bust a move my Friend!!!


I've been waiting for a car for a few hours now. ugh..


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

That sucks, hang in there, all will be well my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 23, 2005)

Monday, August 22nd 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout one:*​Military Press: 10x105 + 3(5)x95​Shrugs: 16(30)x285 + 11(18)x235​Barbell Curls: 6x90 + 3 + 7x85 + 8​Weighted Dips: BW+25x7 + 6 negs (supersetted w. tri pulldowns)​Tricep Pulldowns: 12(16)x135​​***​​I had a very solid workout yesterday.  My milataries were a success and I will be going up to 110 next week.  My shrugs were also a hit, but I'm going to stay at 285 for a little while longer.  The set of barbell curls were absolutely horrid, bar none one of the worst to failure sets i've ever had.  I think it might have been the increase in weight.  I will continue to do 90 for atleast 2 more weeks.  I had the best set of dips I've ever had, really felt good for the first time in my life.  My pulldowns were also good, but 140 was too much weight for me.​​I had a very solid workout, real good minus the set of curls.  Weight seems to be climbing with HIT.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 23, 2005)

Wednesday, August 23rd 2005​*High Intensity Training; workout two:
*Squats: 230x21 supersetted w/​Leg Press: 405x15
Leg Ex: 162.5x8 + 125x16 + 10 sec hold
Stand Calves: 230x26 superset w/
Seated Calves: 230x31 + hold​​***​​I had one of the best leg days I have ever had tonight, in my life.  I was reeling throughout the set of squats, and with my traps sore, the bar just didn't feel right.  I don't know how I got through it, I really dont, but I did and hit 21 reps for the first time in my life which means i'll be going up to 235.  The set of leg press supersetted were a real treat aswell and I believe i'll continue to do them for a few more weeks.  I screamed out "fuck" during one of my sets, and everyone looked at me, but I don't care whatsoever.  It wasn't as if I meant to.  My leg ex were dissapointing but have been for the last few weeks.  I guess I'm going to lower the weight next so I can have a better set, it truly might be because Ive had some great sets of squats lately and its fried my legs for anything more.  The calve circuit was excellent tonight aswell, my left calve is fried, I'm hoping my right calf is as sore tommorow.​​I start school tommorow, so ill be back to being as dedicated as possible to my journal.  My trainings been there, but I've been drinking on a daily basis and just having an unbelievable time before heading into my senior year of high school.​​Also, I will be doing what I said in the training forum.  On sunday I will do a 10 minute HIIT session on the treadmill followed by workout one on Monday, then workout two on Tuesday, then because my legs will be so sore I will be doing a five minute jog, a stretching session (ill need help here), and a set of weighted abs supersetted with machine abs.  Then on thursday I will be doing workout three and then will have the rest of the week off.​​Thanks for dealing with me.  Later guys.​


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 23, 2005)

nice workout. 

so you did a 21rep set of squats and supersetted it with a set of leg press? ....thats pretty hardcore, I like it


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow Sox, very impressive. Really moving up  Now, why are you drinking so much?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 24, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> nice workout.
> 
> so you did a 21rep set of squats and supersetted it with a set of leg press? ....thats pretty hardcore, I like it


Well I had always been supersetting it with another set of lighter squats in which I would be using P-funk's tempo going on a 3 second down, 5 second hold, and 3 second up but not having to take off weight really saved me a few minutes and allowed me to get out of the gym as fast as possible.  My workout lasted no longer than 13 minutes which was great for me.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow Sox, very impressive. Really moving up  Now, why are you drinking so much?


Thanks Rocco, it's always fun seeing the faces of IM check in here.  Well no reason inperticular than to just have a good time, and a good time is what i've been having.  I drink two nights a week pretty much every week, its just since I got back from my dads we've been pretty much just drinking all the time. I don't really know what to say...


----------



## Du (Aug 24, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks Rocco, it's always fun seeing the faces of IM check in here. Well no reason inperticular than to just have a good time, and a good time is what i've been having. I drink two nights a week pretty much every week, its just since I got back from my dads we've been pretty much just drinking all the time. I don't really know what to say...


 
Youre young, live it up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 24, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Youre young, live it up.


Exactly.  As long as it doesn't interfere with my training, I am going to party like its... well I guess 1969..


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother Sox!!! Your great to keep up with, helps me really push myself too!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Brother Sox!!! Your great to keep up with, helps me really push myself too!!!


I was thinking the exact same thing.  I have so many ideas floating around in my head for what I am going to do next HIT routine just from your journal.  Thanks for coming Arch.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I was thinking the exact same thing.  I have so many ideas floating around in my head for what I am going to do next HIT routine just from your journal.  Thanks for coming Arch.


Can't wait to see them!!! My pleasure my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 24, 2005)

I went to the gym tonight and did a five minute walk, followed by a set of abs, and then about 10 minutes of stretching using all sorts of stuff available at the gym.  I will try and get my wednesday stretching routine set-up for next week but tonight was acceptable.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 29, 2005)

So i'm not going to post my workout from last thursday, because I wasn't to happy with it.  After I wasn't too happy with it, I threw away my card, and don't have the weights.  So I won't be moving up on pretty much any excercise for the third straight week.  Very dissapointing.  It was just so talkitive down there.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 29, 2005)

Monday, August 29th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout one:*​ Military Press: 6x105 + 5x100​ Shrugs: 18(26)x285 + 21x225​ Barbell Curls: 13x90 + 6x85​ Weighted Dips: BW+25x8(13) + 8 negs (supersetted w. tri pulldowns)​ Tricep Pulldowns: 15x135 + 3

 I had a very solid workout today.  I was a little bit tired and banged up from helping my freind move yesterday which is one of the reasons why I didn't go to the gym yesterday for my cardio session.  I was pretty beat after moving and setting things up all day and seemed to get the heart going pretty nicely.

 In todays workout, I was impressed with pretty much all the excercises.  I truly had a good workout today even if the reps and weight were a little off.

 Next week I will be going by the reports I had from last week which had me going up to 110 this week on the militaries, but i didnt want to risk it and I made the right decision.

 leg day tommorow.​


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 30, 2005)

Very solid indeed Brother Sox!!! I can't help but to say it again, your shrugs are IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Very solid indeed Brother Sox!!! I can't help but to say it again, your shrugs are IMPRESSIVE!!!


 Thanks there arch.  I try my best..

 Im heading to the gym here again.  You always seem to bring me good luck before I head to the gym for a brutal leg day..


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 30, 2005)

Tuesday, August 30th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout two:
*Squats: 235x16 + 5x225 supersetted w/​ Leg Press: 305x16
 Leg Ex: 137.5x6 + 125x13 
 Stand Calves: 230x10(31) superset w/
 Seated Calves: 230x19 + hold

 I had an alright workout tonight.  Adding weight on the set of squats killed me, but I managed to make it to 16, which I didnt think I'd be able to do.

 I also had a good set of leg pres.  Leg extensions suck, I literally hate doing them.  Calves were hit hard.

 ON the leg press, I realized last week I was accouting for a ton of extra weight because a guy said one thing, and the machine said another thing.  I actually upped weight on the leg press from last week where I said did 405 which was false by about 90 pounds.  Damn guy..

 good workout nonetheless.  stretching tommorow..
​


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2005)

If you mean counting the sled on the leg press, I dont because I dont even know what it weighs. Plus realistically with the angle, the downward force would not be the same as what we count for plates anyway, so a vertical leg press would be more of a "true weight."

I did leg extentions for 1-2 sets awhile back, I dont hate them but I use the whole stack and sometimes add plates, still do them slowly, and just dont feel like they do much. They are also a possible knee risk so, I switched to lunges which I turned out to liking after I avoided them for my entire lifting career just because I didn't think they looked all that nifty.

If you are carefull with the lunge I think it should be easier on the knees as well, and I get some pretty mean pump from them where I got nothing from extentions really in the 12-15 rep range.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

Very GOOD w/o there BRother Sox!!! Great job on the Squats, and I'm not a fan of the leg extensions or leg curls for that matter either my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 31, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If you mean counting the sled on the leg press, I dont because I dont even know what it weighs. Plus realistically with the angle, the downward force would not be the same as what we count for plates anyway, so a vertical leg press would be more of a "true weight."
> 
> I did leg extentions for 1-2 sets awhile back, I dont hate them but I use the whole stack and sometimes add plates, still do them slowly, and just dont feel like they do much. They are also a possible knee risk so, I switched to lunges which I turned out to liking after I avoided them for my entire lifting career just because I didn't think they looked all that nifty.
> 
> If you are carefull with the lunge I think it should be easier on the knees as well, and I get some pretty mean pump from them where I got nothing from extentions really in the 12-15 rep range.


 Yea, I no longer will be counting the sled regardless of what the machine says.

 I just have never found a right setting as to where my back should be, or where the pad on my ankles should be.  People mess with it, and it really bothers me each and everytime.  I think I might look into lunges that when I did in the past never really enjoyed, but I need to try something new.  Do you hold dumbells in your hands, or I'm thinking getting in the squating position and lunging.. thoughts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 31, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Very GOOD w/o there BRother Sox!!! Great job on the Squats, and I'm not a fan of the leg extensions or leg curls for that matter either my Friend!!!


 Thanks arch.  Yea, leg extension and curls were always ackward for me.  It's wierd..


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 31, 2005)

I went to the gym tonight, did a 3 minute walk, a 5 minute stretch session, a set to failure on the ab machine and went home for dinner.

 I thought it was a very productive stretch day..


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2005)

I do lunges with a barbell in a rack...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 31, 2005)

Yea, that is how I figured i'd do them aswell.  Thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2005)

Thursday, September 1st 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout three:*​ Bench: 185x6(8) + 155x4 negs​ Deadlifts: 345x6(7) - 60 sec hold​ BB Rows: 150x10(16) + 3(13)​ CG Bench: 160x6(8)​ Chin Ups: 45x5(7) + 6 negs superset w/​ Pulldowns: 150x8(13)

 I had a very good workout tonight.  My bench set was great, but don't see me going up for another week.  Deadlifts were good, and will probably go up to 350 next week.  BB rows were good, but will stay at 150.  CG bench was a pretty bad set, but nausea set in, and think i can do better next week but to be safe won't go up in weight.  Chin ups were good, but need to stay at the same weight.  Pulldowns were good, but same thing.

 Off until sunday, when I will be doing my workout one because the gym is closed on labor day.  Then normal schedule will be as followed.​


----------



## Du (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice CG bench. Good to see your CG bench is almost as high as your regular bench.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 2, 2005)

Yea it is good to see.  My thumbs are in a different position so its definitly promising.

 I just got back from my appointment.  I am in the 10% range in terms of height, meaning 90% of people are taller than me at my age.  I am in the 80% for weight for people that are my height.

 I am going to get x-rays on my wrist next week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 2, 2005)

By the way, my workout last night left me extremely sore today.  It's brutal, and im loving it.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> By the way, my workout last night left me extremely sore today.  It's brutal, and im loving it.


I'm with you there my Friend!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm with you there my Friend!!! Keep it up!!!


 It's a great soreness, indeed.  I'm off to the gym because my gym is closed tommorow for Labor Day.


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 5, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thursday, September 1st 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout three:*​ Bench: 185x6(8) + 155x4 negs​ Deadlifts: 345x6(7) - 60 sec hold​ BB Rows: 150x10(16) + 3(13)​ CG Bench: 160x6(8)​ Chin Ups: 45x5(7) + 6 negs superset w/​ Pulldowns: 150x8(13)
> 
> I had a very good workout tonight.  My bench set was great, but don't see me going up for another week.  Deadlifts were good, and will probably go up to 350 next week.  BB rows were good, but will stay at 150.  CG bench was a pretty bad set, but nausea set in, and think i can do better next week but to be safe won't go up in weight.  Chin ups were good, but need to stay at the same weight.  Pulldowns were good, but same thing.
> 
> Off until sunday, when I will be doing my workout one because the gym is closed on labor day.  Then normal schedule will be as followed.​



Great workout there!, similar to how i do my upperbody day, i feel slow negatives really make your back muscles work! good job.

I seen how you used to train looking back at older post, how do you feel its going on HIT?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 5, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Great workout there!, similar to how i do my upperbody day, i feel slow negatives really make your back muscles work! good job.
> 
> I seen how you used to train looking back at older post, how do you feel its going on HIT?


 I'm loving it.  I don't know if I can really say that I've added a ton of muscle, but I certainly haven't lost any either, and considering I'm working out about a third of the time, it really is a great tool.

 I've also had more time to do some cardio to cut some fat.  Also dealing with the college process, etc. it just seems that HIT is the way for me.

 Thanks for stopping by and goodluck with High Intensity Training.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 5, 2005)

Sunday, September 4th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout one:*​ Military Press: 6x110 + 5x105​ Shrugs: 18(31)x285 + 8(31)x225​ Barbell Curls: 9x90 + 6x85 *slow reps*​ Weighted Dips: BW+35x7(8) + 8 negs (supersetted w. tri pulldowns)​    Tricep Pulldowns: 17x135

 I did this workout yesterday because the gym was closed today for labor day.  It allowed me to sleep late, and relax on my day off from school which was a treat.

 Militaries were good, but weight stays the same.
 Shrugs were good, and i'll go up to 290 next week.
 Barbell curls were good, but I still don't feel like I can or should up weight.
 Dips were excellent, one of my best sets for sure.  Weight stays.
 Tricep pulldowns were good, and will try and go up weight again.

 I have a leg day tommorow.  Should be real intense.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 6, 2005)

Tuesday, September 6th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout two:
*Squats: 235x17 + 4x225 supersetted w/​ Leg Press: 320x16
 SLDL: 225x13
  Stand Calves: 185x17(32) superset w/
  Seated Calves: 230x12(35) hold for 10 sec

 Leg Ex: 125x7(10)

 I had a good workout tonight, but failed again in my attempt to get to 20.  It's so damn intimidating, that I think mentally phsych myself out.

 Squats wont go up.
 Leg Press will go up.
 SLDL will go up.
 Standing Calves will go up.
 Seated Calves will go up.

 I decided to mix it up a bit, but didnt do the lunges that I was thinking about doing, atleast not yet.  I decided on SLDLs instead because I've been really avoiding my hamstrings for some time I realized.

 I wasn't planning on doing the extensions but I couldnt walk by the machine on the way out of the gym, so I just hopped on it and did a nice slow repititioned set.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2005)

I know you have this goal to reach 20 repetitions at that weight, but perhaps you should go a bit heavier on the squats to help you break the plateau?  Once your strength moves up a bit with heavier weights you could cycle back to lower weights and attempt to achieve this goal again.  

This is kind of what I did before I hurt myself.  For example, I was stuck at 135 x 5 or 6 on military presses.  I raised the weight 5 pounds per session, and eventually did 160 x 3 or 4.  I went back to 135 and hit it for 10 repetitions.  Same thing happened on a lot of lifts, the squat being one of them (I went from 225 x 6 or 7 to 265 x 4, then dropped back and hit 230 x 11).


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

If I continue with HIT, I am going to have to make some minor changes, and the one you suggest is the one I've been looking into. However, it's not like I haven't been going up weight and I got one more rep this week than I did last week ala progress.

  Let me go look for a second here...

 EDIT:  CP, looking back, my first lower body HIT workout, I did 225 x 13, and I remember that set like it was yesterday.  I was beat to death, even in the small little hotel gym that I was in.  So as you can see i'm not really plateaud yet, and I think now that I'm doing SLDL's again, my hamstrings might be able to boost that weight up even more.  So thats a 10 pound, 4 rep increase in about six weeks.  Not too shabby considering I'm only going up weight when I reach 20 reps..


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

I have found that I will go for a few weeks without much progress on a lift, then suddenly bust out for increases two or three times.  Can't explain why.

I'm curious as to the numbers in brackets on your w/o, and also how you are superseting with only one set per lift.  (I'm guessing the two questions are related, right?)


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

I've found on HIT, that I can only go to a point in good form for so long, but still feel I can gut out a few more reps, sometimes just speed/half reps that I don't feel should be credited as real reps.

 So If I write "8(16)," I performed 8 reps with good form, and then gutted 8 more out in speed/half rep form.

 Also, pretty much all my excercises are supersetted, for instance I am trying to go from point A to point B in the fastest time, but when I write that I am supersetting an excercise with another excercise for instance for my calves, I will hit my calves to failure standing, and then dash over to the seated calf machine and hit them again.

 That's an odd one by the way aswell.  When I get stuck for 2-3 weeks, I know that some way or anyother I am going to have to switch things up because I'm plateaud.  I'm guessing thats got to be a darn good feeling when your stuck for a few weeks and then you beat it.

 Thanks for coming, pylon, hope that helped.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

lol, you should see Dr.  Leistner lift HIT.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I've found on HIT, that I can only go to a point in good form for so long, but still feel I can gut out a few more reps, sometimes just speed/half reps that I don't feel should be credited as real reps.
> 
> So If I write "8(16)," I performed 8 reps with good form, and then gutted 8 more out in speed/half rep form.
> 
> ...


 Makes perfect sense, thanks.  

 I guess I superset just about everything then!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How long are your workouts lasting?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, you should see Dr.  Leistner lift HIT.


 Ha, what do you mean?  Any videos or articles on Dr. Leistner?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Makes perfect sense, thanks.
> 
> I guess I superset just about everything then!
> 
> ...


 I'd be pushing it if I said 15-20 minutes, but 20-30 seems to be about where mine fall.  It's very likely that I'll have a 30 minute workout, almost as likely as having a 15 minute workout, so somewhere in the 20-25 minute range would make sense for me.

 Exactly.  Everybody should superset just about everything, ha...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> If I continue with HIT, I am going to have to make some minor changes, and the one you suggest is the one I've been looking into. However, it's not like I haven't been going up weight and I got one more rep this week than I did last week ala progress.
> 
> Let me go look for a second here...
> 
> EDIT:  CP, looking back, my first lower body HIT workout, I did 225 x 13, and I remember that set like it was yesterday.  I was beat to death, even in the small little hotel gym that I was in.  So as you can see i'm not really plateaud yet, and I think now that I'm doing SLDL's again, my hamstrings might be able to boost that weight up even more.  So thats a 10 pound, 4 rep increase in about six weeks.  Not too shabby considering I'm only going up weight when I reach 20 reps..



That is definitely excellent progress.  Even so, you should definitely consider going heavier if you reach a stubborn plateau.  I don't like being stuck at the same weight for even a couple of sessions.  I start making small changes immediately until something gives.

Just out of curiosity, have you ever attempted 1RMs on your big 3?  I would be interested to know what you put up.  You have made a lot of good progress, and you have a very respectable level of strength for your weight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That is definitely excellent progress. Even so, you should definitely consider going heavier if you reach a stubborn plateau. I don't like being stuck at the same weight for even a couple of sessions. I start making small changes immediately until something gives.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have you ever attempted 1RMs on your big 3? I would be interested to know what you put up. You have made a lot of good progress, and you have a very respectable level of strength for your weight.


 I have never one rep maxed on squats, or deadlifts, but I have on bench before.  Last year, late May, I hit 225 for a single.  I've added more strength this summer, but all the calculators I've found only say about 225-230, so I might be able to do more weight I'd assume, or atleast I'd hope.

 I have gone up quite often in my deadlifts, and haven't plateaud yet (knock on wood) so I'm guessing my deadlift 1RM is pretty high when using straps.

 Also, just to note.  I've been cutting for two weeks, and I've dropped a little weight.  However, I don't know if the weight I was carrying was the problem.  Since I dropped all the milk I had been drinking, about 8 cups per day to be exact with a lb of cottage cheese, down to 2.5 with the lb of cottage cheese, the bloat that I felt for so long has subsided somewhat.

 I might look into bulking again in the future minus all the dairy, but my school schedule this year is pretty bad.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats the main problem with dairy... Its so convenient, but, the lactose does cause some mad subcutaneous bloat. Buy some green tea extract (non-standardized) and if you feel like you're mad bloated after something, take like 900mg-1200mg and you should be rockin.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I have gone up quite often in my deadlifts, and haven't plateaud yet (knock on wood) so I'm guessing my deadlift 1RM is pretty high when using straps.


 Uh oh.  Don't let Deadbolt hear you talk about straps.  You'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I have never one rep maxed on squats, or deadlifts, but I have on bench before.  Last year, late May, I hit 225 for a single.  I've added more strength this summer, but all the calculators I've found only say about 225-230, so I might be able to do more weight I'd assume, or atleast I'd hope.
> 
> I have gone up quite often in my deadlifts, and haven't plateaud yet (knock on wood) so I'm guessing my deadlift 1RM is pretty high when using straps.
> 
> ...



Not too shabby sir.  Sometimes 1RM calculators aren't totally accurate.  Most pinned my 1RM on bench press about 20 pounds short of where it actually was.  Some people are better at performing maximum effort movements as opposed to repeated effort movements.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Thats the main problem with dairy... Its so convenient, but, the lactose does cause some mad subcutaneous bloat. Buy some green tea extract (non-standardized) and if you feel like you're mad bloated after something, take like 900mg-1200mg and you should be rockin.


 Thats awesome.  Thanks for the tip.  I'm gonna have to get some of that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  Don't let Deadbolt hear you talk about straps.  You'll never hear the end of it!


 haha.  I don't really care to be honest, I think I have a bigger back using straps than I would have had I not used straps.  So whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Not too shabby sir. Sometimes 1RM calculators aren't totally accurate. Most pinned my 1RM on bench press about 20 pounds short of where it actually was. Some people are better at performing maximum effort movements as opposed to repeated effort movements.


 Great point.  I am really interested now in what I can do with the thought of trying that 1000 lb club yesterday..


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, like cowpimp was saying, those 1rm things arent entirely accurate... Now that we've brought this up, I want to, lol. As far as the green tea goes, get the "radiance" brand green tea extract, its not standardized to any extracts, so its got all dem metabolically active stuff... Usually even 2 caps will do ya. Anywho, yeah, dont they use your bench squat and clean for it? Thats what we use...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, like cowpimp was saying, those 1rm things arent entirely accurate... Now that we've brought this up, I want to, lol. As far as the green tea goes, get the "radiance" brand green tea extract, its not standardized to any extracts, so its got all dem metabolically active stuff... Usually even 2 caps will do ya. Anywho, yeah, dont they use your bench squat and clean for it? Thats what we use...


 Yea, the clean is used, but you'd think the deadlift would be used instead to measure strength.

 I'm about to head off to the gym...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree, youd think the dead. would be used... But whatever, lol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 8, 2005)

Thursday, September 8th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout three:*​ Bench: 185x7(9) + 155x4 negs​ Deadlifts: 350x3 + 1 + 2 - 60 sec hold + 2​ BB Rows: 150x16(21) + 6x135 w/o straps​ CG Bench: 160x6(7)​ Chin Ups: 45x5(8) + 9 negs superset w/​    Pulldowns: 152.5x7(16)

 Bench will stay the same.
 Deadlifts will stay the same.
 Rows will be moved to 155.
 CG bench will stay the same.
 Chin ups will stay the same.
 Pulldowns will stay the same.

 I had a good workout today.  Very good infact.  I broke out 7 reps of 185, which is an all but sure thing that by next week I'll be moving up weight.  Deadlift set was very good, but it was also very hard.  Still a great set.  Rows were good, really hit my lats hard.  CG bench was just another case of nausea and tiredness as were chins.  My pulldowns were solid aswell.

 Wow, im beat.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2005)

Bump.

 Off to the gym.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 12, 2005)

Great w/o Brother Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2005)

Monday, September 12th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout one:*​ Military Press: 6(8)x110 + 4(5)x100​ Shrugs: 15(26)x290 + 12(32)x230​ Barbell Curls: 7(13)x90 + 6(13)x85 *slow reps at end*​ Weighted Dips: BW+35x7(10) + 10 negs (supersetted w. tri pulldowns)​      Tricep Pulldowns: 16x137.5 + 6 x 120

 I had a good set of militaries but won't go up until I get eight good reps.  I was relaly tired today which probably held me back some.  My shrugs were excellent, and I could really feel the increase in weight.  The Barbell curl set was excellent, I really did alot of forced reps here with a little swing that was mighty good on the negative.  Dips were also good, I'm starting to get a hang of them.  Pulldowns were good too, excellent in fact.

 I will go up only on the dips for next week, but hope to graduate from 110 on the militaries and 90 on the curls.  I have a leg day tommorow.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 13, 2005)

Good looking w/o, sm...

 BTW, generally on HIT you won't go up until you can get 12 good reps for uppers, 20 on lowers.  I'm not sure if you are tryng to follow the programs exactly, but just thought I'd throw it out there...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh wow, thanks Pylon.  I had always thought 8 was a suitable number, but 12 definitly seems more appropriate.  Thanks for the heads up, thats great information.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 13, 2005)

What kind of rep cadence are you doing?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Oh wow, thanks Pylon. I had always thought 8 was a suitable number, but 12 definitly seems more appropriate. Thanks for the heads up, thats great information.


 No prob.  Just glad som eof the stuff rattlin' around in my noggin was useful to someone!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> What kind of rep cadence are you doing?


Lower body = 15-20
Upper body = 6-12 + more forced reps if necessary

I guess my reasoning for going up when i got to eight was off, so pylon gave me some guidance, and I'll be going up at 12 reps now.  So I'm a ways away from upping my bench now, but I'll surpass it.

Thanks for coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No prob. Just glad som eof the stuff rattlin' around in my noggin was useful to someone!


Hey, if you got any more tips, or even if you just want to stop by, your welcome in this journal.  Thanks again.

My leg day from tuesday was great, but I was little down yesterday, and tired, so I didnt post it.  I'm heading to the gym now, and will post both my tuesday and todays workout when I return.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Lower body = 15-20
> Upper body = 6-12 + more forced reps if necessary
> 
> I guess my reasoning for going up when i got to eight was off, so pylon gave me some guidance, and I'll be going up at 12 reps now.  So I'm a ways away from upping my bench now, but I'll surpass it.
> ...



Looks good sir.  You're another one who falls into the category of responding well to higher reps with your lower body.  As much as I hate high repetitions, I think I may have to give it a shot with squats at least.  High rep squats make me wanna puke.


----------



## Du (Sep 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Lower body = 15-20
> Upper body = 6-12 + more forced reps if necessary


Good set ranges there. Stick with that for a while.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks good sir. You're another one who falls into the category of responding well to higher reps with your lower body. As much as I hate high repetitions, I think I may have to give it a shot with squats at least. High rep squats make me wanna puke.


 High rep squats rule!  Archie and I had a conversation about it once.  We both love the idea of setting your weight and having some of the...um...younger crowd look at it like "that's all you're squatting?"  And you can say "Yup.  Can you do this 20 times?  The right way?"  The answer is usually no.

 It's not ego.  Just want to set a good example for the youth of America!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> High rep squats rule!  Archie and I had a conversation about it once.  We both love the idea of setting your weight and having some of the...um...younger crowd look at it like "that's all you're squatting?"  And you can say "Yup.  Can you do this 20 times?  The right way?"  The answer is usually no.
> 
> It's not ego.  Just want to set a good example for the youth of America!



Whoah, you have people at your gym that actually squat the right way?  Weird.  My gym is pretty serious and we don't.  We have a lot of lifters who are no joke, but Christ, no one does a full squat.  Go down until parallel you fools!  I honestly think I've seen one person squat the right way.  Granted, I go at a time when no one else is there hardly, but I also have gone on weekends plenty before.  People always look at me crazy when I squat down and accidentally smack into the rack, or I do squats starting from the bottom position.

Have you ever taken your 10RM and done 20 rep squats with that?  That is evil.  That will put even the most conditioned of animals in a pool of sweat on the floor.  That's like 4 or 5 rest-pause sets.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2005)

Tuesday, September 13th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout two:
*Squats: 235x18 + 5x225 tempo (2-3-2) supersetted w/​ Leg Press: 360x9
  Leg Curl: 75x10
 Leg Ex: 125x12(31)
   Stand Calves: 225x12(18) superset w/
   Seated Calves: 235x12(18) hold for 10 sec

I had a good workout on tuesday.  I felt real down because I had been cutting and started losing some size, and even though the abs were appearing more and more, I just felt down.  To boost up my morale, I blasted out 18 reps, which was one of the toughest tasks I've had to do, almost equal to when I hit 20 reps of 230.

 Leg press was great, but weight stays the same.  I tried the leg curl machine, and again I hate it.  It's so ackward, but I just couldnt do SLDL's as I was real sore.  Leg ex was fine, nothing special.  Calves were hit hard, im loving the standing calves, and the hold on the second set is excellent.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2005)

Thursday, September 15th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout three:*​ Bench: 185x7(8) + 155x5 negs​ Deadlifts: 350x5 + 2 - 60 sec hold + 2 + 1​ BB Rows: 155x12(21) + 6(16)x135 w/o straps​ CG Bench: 160x6(8)​ Chin Ups: 35x7(10) + 8 negs of 45 superset w/​      Pulldowns: 152.5x11(13)

 I had a good workout today, bordered great, but I couldnt surpass it because as I was waiting for my ride, I really did some stupid things.  I tried a set of 225 for a single, and then went over to the cable row, and did a little set there.

 Nonetheless, my bench was good.  Feeling strong, but It's taking me a while to jump.  Atleast I added a rep on the 155.  Deadlifts were awesome, one of my best sets yet.  Rows were good to.  CG bench is always the excercise where I have reached fatigue.  I can't seem to get past 6 reps.  Chin ups were good, but again fatigue set in.  I was just beat from the set of bench and deadlifts and even rows.  My pulldowns were super, as I kind of rested a little while going across the room and bringing my stuff with me.  Went well, 11 reps, up 4 from last week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks good sir. You're another one who falls into the category of responding well to higher reps with your lower body. As much as I hate high repetitions, I think I may have to give it a shot with squats at least. High rep squats make me wanna puke.


 There awesome, I highly suggest them, even if you do get to the point of gagging or puking at times.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Good set ranges there. Stick with that for a while.


 Will du.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2005)

What helped me handle high reps and moderate sets with legs was long rest periods. So if I were doing 6 or 7 sets of leg presses, towards my last and heavier sets (after my heavy warmups) I would be resting as long as 10 minutes. I wont forget anytime soon the projectile vomiting I did, it was brown (mmmmm chocolate protein) and I hit the wall my second time because I didn't get enough warning.

Then I threw up 2 more times on the way home, which was less than a mile drive. Then I layed down on the couch for about an hour feeling like shit, only to do it all again the next week (increased rest helped avoid the puking, and dropping sets). I topped out at 1260x20 reps, and was doing up to 35 with lighter weights before the bigger leg press came in.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> What helped me handle high reps and moderate sets with legs was long rest periods. So if I were doing 6 or 7 sets of leg presses, towards my last and heavier sets (after my heavy warmups) I would be resting as long as 10 minutes. I wont forget anytime soon the projectile vomiting I did, it was brown (mmmmm chocolate protein) and I hit the wall my second time because I didn't get enough warning.
> 
> Then I threw up 2 more times on the way home, which was less than a mile drive. Then I layed down on the couch for about an hour feeling like shit, only to do it all again the next week (increased rest helped avoid the puking, and dropping sets). I topped out at 1260x20 reps, and was doing up to 35 with lighter weights before the bigger leg press came in.



Fun for the whole family!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmm... I think I like the idea of high reps for legs... They can be quite excrutiating, and that is good. I think... Well, It looks good on friday, doesnt it? But, by the time wednesday (leg day) rolls around, it wont be so purty, methinks.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 17, 2005)

I love doing high rep squats and follow with heavy leg presses.  It hits much different parts of your legs due to the pre-fatiuge factor.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> What helped me handle high reps and moderate sets with legs was long rest periods. So if I were doing 6 or 7 sets of leg presses, towards my last and heavier sets (after my heavy warmups) I would be resting as long as 10 minutes. I wont forget anytime soon the projectile vomiting I did, it was brown (mmmmm chocolate protein) and I hit the wall my second time because I didn't get enough warning.
> 
> Then I threw up 2 more times on the way home, which was less than a mile drive. Then I layed down on the couch for about an hour feeling like shit, only to do it all again the next week (increased rest helped avoid the puking, and dropping sets). I topped out at 1260x20 reps, and was doing up to 35 with lighter weights before the bigger leg press came in.


 I'm thinking about starting up a new routine next week or possibly the week after, but while on HIT 10 minute rest periods aren't on the agenda.

 Haha, thats a great story.  While you feel like shit, it's a satisfying feeling aswell because you know you just performed an absolutely phenominal set.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 19, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hmm... I think I like the idea of high reps for legs... They can be quite excrutiating, and that is good. I think... Well, It looks good on friday, doesnt it? But, by the time wednesday (leg day) rolls around, it wont be so purty, methinks.


 Exactly, yesterday I was saying to myself how badly I wanted to have my leg day when I was reading Mudges post, and now I'm a day away and I'm having second thoughts. Ha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I love doing high rep squats and follow with heavy leg presses. It hits much different parts of your legs due to the pre-fatiuge factor.


 pre-fatigue factor? explain?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2005)

I had an awesome workout yesterday that I'll post when I get back from the gym a little later.  As for now, I'm off for my leg workout.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> pre-fatigue factor? explain?


 Well, the idea is that you work one muscle group to exhaustion, then the next lift will stress the secondary muscles more (as the primary is weakened already.)  For example, if I do squats until my quads are numb, when I leg press, my quads don't do as much of the work as normal, so other muscles have to kick in extra to move the weight.  For me, I feel it on the outside of my quads near the knee (sorry, not sure of the muscle name) a lot more than normal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2005)

Great explanation, thanks pylon.  I have two workouts to remember that I'll be posting after I eat dinner here shortly.  Wow, was my set of squats good tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2005)

Monday, September 19th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout one:*​ Military Press: 7(9)x110 + 4(5)x100​ Shrugs: 16(31)x290 + 8(31)x230​ Barbell Curls: 13x90 + 6x80 + 3 negs x 80​ Weighted Dips: BW+35x8(10) + 10 negs x 45 (supersetted w. tri pulldowns)​        Tricep Pulldowns: 6x137.5 + 13 x 120

 I had an awesome workout yesterday.  All my sets were just excellent, especially my set of barbell curls.  Easily my best set yet.  I won't be going up weight in anything because even though I got 13 reps which is obviously greater than 12, I was swinging like a mother on the last 5 or so.  Dips were also exceptional, and it really made it a special set.

 Great workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2005)

Tuesday, September 20th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout two:
*Squats: 235x21 + 3x225 tempo (2-3-2) supersetted w/​ Leg Press: 360x13
   Single Leg Curl: 75x10 
  Leg Ex: 125x10(26)
    Stand Calves: 225x15(31) superset w/
    Seated Calves: 235x30 hold for 10 sec

 I had an unbelievable workout tonight and a set of squats that was probably my best one ever.  I got blood taken this morning for something I'll explain later, so all day I had felt light headed, but I couldnt miss the gym.  I don't know how I managed to pull out 21, but I did.  After the set I could barely see, I was dizzy, but kept chugging and chugging and got through my workout flawlessly.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 20, 2005)

Bitchin' workout man.  For some reason I just remembered back to when you first joined, and your marathon sessions.  Now you are hardcore HIT and it's working so well for you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Bitchin' workout man. For some reason I just remembered back to when you first joined, and your marathon sessions. Now you are hardcore HIT and it's working so well for you.


 Seriously.  I look back at my journal from time to time, and its amazing how much I've learned, and how much I need to continue to learn to be successful at this (whatever this is).  Not to mention like you said, I'd be in the gym for hours on end, doing the Sergio Oliva routines that p-funk posted earlier today from the author of dino training, and tonight I finished a much more intense workout in under 25 minutes.

 Thanks for stopping by, CP.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2005)

Good work, SM.  Also, good call on holding where you are on your weights.  The idea is to hit the numbers dong slow reps with perfect form.

 Welcome to the 20 rep squat club, by the way.  I love doing those sets.  Changes the rest of the w/o!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good work, SM. Also, good call on holding where you are on your weights. The idea is to hit the numbers dong slow reps with perfect form.
> 
> Welcome to the 20 rep squat club, by the way.  I love doing those sets.  Changes the rest of the w/o!


 Thanks man, although next week I most likely won't be able to get to the 20 rep club if I decide to move up.

 I just wanted to say today, I did a light jog, a good little stretch session.  Good off day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2005)

I am off to the gym for my workout three.  should be a good one, I hope i'm as fired up as ever.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 22, 2005)

Awesome job on the 20 Rep Squats!!! Way to go my Friend!!! Have a Great w/o tonite Brother Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2005)

Thursday, September 22nd 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout three:*​ Bench: 185x6.5(8) + 155x4 negs​ Deadlifts: 350x4 + 60 sec hold + 3 + 3​ BB Rows: 155x13(20) + 5(13)x135 w/o straps​ CG Bench: 160x6(8)​ Chin Ups: 35x7(11) + 10 negs of 45 superset w/​        Pulldowns: 152.5x13(16)

 I had a good workout tonight.  Not great, but good.  It's not like any of my sets were bad or anything, but for some reason, just mentally, it didnt feel as good as it has in past workouts.  Thats hardly bad though considering my two workouts earlier this week were unbelievable.

 Bench set was good, the spotter sort of helped me which is why I put the 6.5.  I probably could have got it, but he tapped it and helped me out a little.  my deadlift set was really good, those two 3's at the end were spectacular.  all things were good.  I see me going up in the pulldowns by 2.5, and in the deadlifts by 5.  I am going to think about moving up on the rows, but might choose not to.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the 20 Rep Squats!!! Way to go my Friend!!! Have a Great w/o tonite Brother Sox!!!


 Thanks arch.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 25, 2005)

I did a ten minute session of HIIT tonight on the treadmill, along with some stretching.  I was surprised to find myself nearly dieing on the ten minutes on the hardest level.  I remember last year being extremely tired, but not this tired.  I think it might be the added weight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

Monday, September 26th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout one:*​ Military Press: 7.5(9)x110 + 5x100​ Shrugs: 19(33)x290 + 13(333)x230​ Barbell Curls: 7x90+3(15 total) + 5x80
          Tricep Pulldowns: 16x135 + 16 x 120 (supersetted w. dips)​ Weighted Dips: BWx8 + 5 slow reps

 I was furious to find that the weight belt that I attach weigh to for dips and pullups was gone.  So I switched it around and just did some bodyweight dips instead.  Sucked.

 I had a good set of militaries, and a good set of shrugs too.  My bicep curl set was another good one, not as good as last week, but the pump was great, I think it was because my set of 80 pounds was just fabulous.

 I have everything written down for next week, but as of right now I am thinking I am going to create a project and get make-up a new routine.  HIT has been excellent to me, absolutely excellent.  However, when I am off at college for the next four years,  I imagine myself utilizing HIT to the fullest, and with that being said while I have the time now, I want to try something different.​


----------



## Pylon (Sep 27, 2005)

Not a bad idea to change up every now and then anyway.  Any idea what type the new routine will be?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea to change up every now and then anyway.  Any idea what type the new routine will be?


 I am going to be weighing my options here later tonight, but I'm debating between some variation of what p-funk has come up with for shiz, or possibly something similar to that of Mudge, or maybe some help from CP, or possibly even discussing some sort of routine with Du.  We'll see.

 More importantly, I've got a leg day tonight.  I'm moving up weight, and I'm ready to go.  Thanks Pylon.


----------



## Du (Sep 27, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I am going to be weighing my options here later tonight,


Is that before or after you watch your boys lose the 2nd game?





Whats up for tonight? More 20 rep squats? Crazy fuck...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Is that before or after you watch your boys lose the 2nd game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't even get me started on Red Sox baseball right now, although I'm not giving up, and I like the Red Sox chances.  Four games left, three against the Yankee, all at home.  Even with the rotation in shambles, and a bullpen that is the worst in all of baseball, I still like our chances.

 As for yesterdays workout, it was alright.  Report is coming.  Hey Du, you think you could help me tommorow on AIM, when will you be available...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2005)

Tuesday, September 27th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout two:
*Squats: 240x10 + 6x235 + 6x225 tempo (2-3-2) supersetted w/​ Leg Press: 365x9
    Single Leg Curl: 75x13
   Leg Ex: 125x12(33)
     Stand Calves: 225x15(30) superset w/
     Seated Calves: 235x30 hold for 10 sec

 I had a pretty solid workout yesterday.  Nothing like last week, but I hit my legs pretty hard.  I'm really excited for my workout tommorow, and I think i'll be even more excited when I am back to a more frequent type of training next week.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Tuesday, September 27th 2005​ *High Intensity Training; workout two:
> *Squats: 240x10 + 6x235 + 6x225 tempo (2-3-2) supersetted w/​ Leg Press: 365x9
> Single Leg Curl: 75x13
> Leg Ex: 125x12(33)
> ...



Lookin' good fella.  What do you have in mind for next week?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Lookin' good fella.  What do you have in mind for next week?


 I might just go back to the split I was doing last year, because that seemed to fit my schedule beautifully.  I really liked you're four day split in your tutorial thing.  I'm going to draw something up tommorow or the next day and be ready to go on sunday.

 I'm not even going to post my workout tonight, not that it was bad or anything, I was just so beat, and I think HIT has taken its toll.  Read next post.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 29, 2005)

I got to the gym ready to go, but after my warm-ups I just got droggy and tired.  Even the guys at the gym were saying at the end of my workout, how from when I first started to now, my workout today was a little longer, I was little more stressed out, etc.  

 Maybe I'm in need of a week off, but at this point I don't see one coming for a little while.

 Now for the workout.  I had an excellent set of negative chins with a 45 plate, and then a great superset with the pulldowns.  My rows were pretty good.  My deadlifts were pretty good.  Hell, everything was pretty good.

 hit 355 for 2, then paused, then another 2, then paused, did my 60 second hold, then paused, hit 3, hit 3, and then racked it.  Set took about five minutes, and I felt I got stronger as it went on, it was great.

 hit 185 for 7 on the bench to start, felt real nice.  Then at the end of my workout I hit 200 for 3, which I thought was real good considering I was dead.

 All was well, it truly was.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 29, 2005)

Holy shit, I didnt realize the gains I made on HIT.  wow.

 First stat is what I started with, second is what I finished with.

 military 10x95, 7.5x110
 shrugs 30x225, 19x290
 curls 6x80, 13x90
 dips bwx6, 7x45
 squats 13x225, 21x235
 bench 5x185, 7x185
 deads 2x335, 3x355

 I absolutely love HIT.  Frankly, I just respond to it, and will definitly be back on a routine in a couple months.  Although now, while I have the time, I will be going back to a regular bb split.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Holy shit, I didnt realize the gains I made on HIT.  wow.
> 
> First stat is what I started with, second is what I finished with.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah man.  Now that's progress.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 30, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hell yeah man.  Now that's progress.


 The funny thing is, I didn't even realize the numbers increased that much, i find that so amazing, and its really exciting to look at.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 4, 2005)

10/03/05
 Chest, biceps

Bench = 
 200 x 4
 175 x 7+1
 150 x 6+6x135

 Decline =
 185 x 2 + 4x165
 155 x 8 + 4

 DB Incline = 
 55 x 8
 40 x 10 + 5

 Cable Flies = 
 180 x 10 + 6x160 + 4x140

 BB Curls = 
 75 x 12
 90 x 7

 Hammer Curls = 
 40 x 7 +  5

 Preacher Curls = 
 Failed, but tried some variation.

 I had a good workout.  It was surely wierd being back into a higher volume type routine, but I still kept my workout going pretty fast.  About 50 minutes to complete it with 1 minute intervals between sets of the same excercise, and 2-3 minutes inbetween each excercise.

 I will be posting my routine, so you can have an idea of what I am doing, but I just have been so busy lately and haven't gotten around to it.  This was yesterdays workout, and my chest shoulders and bis got crushed by this workout.  Incredible.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 4, 2005)

10/04/05
 Legs

Squats =
 275 x 3
 225 x 10
 185 x 10 + 7

 SLDL = 
 225 x 7
 200 x 9
 175 x 10

 Leg Press =
 375 x 6
 300 x 15

 Leg Extension = 
 150 x 12
 100 x 10 + 13

 Single Leg Curl = 
 50 x 13

 Glute = 
 75 x 15

 I had a good workout today aswell.  I tried 315 to start and it sort of hindered my knee a little bit when I picked it up, so I lowered the weight for safety precautions.  

 Otherwise, I had an excellent workout.  It was my birthday today, it's too bad the Red Sox couldnt perform but although im dissapointing, im not worried yet.​


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks good man.  Happy birthday, did you just turn 18?  Good age to turn.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't wait to get my routine up, hopefully later tonight.  Yea, I did just turn 18, thanks for the good wishes.  I'm off to the gym for a little cardio, abs and calves.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday my Friend, don't worry about the Sox!!! You look like your responding well to the increased volume!!!


----------



## Du (Oct 5, 2005)

Lets see this new routine Sox.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Lets see this new routine Sox.


 Sorry, for that wait.  It only hinders me, my stupid fault for being an upset Red Sox fan.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Sorry, for that wait.  It only hinders me, my stupid fault for being an upset Red Sox fan.



Looks good.  Are you by chance prioritizing your traps?  It's rare to see shrugs chosen as one of the first back exercises.

Also, you may want to consider giving dips, and possibly CG bench press (Depending on how you do it) higher priority in terms of exercise order.  My CG bench press is kind of a PL CG bench press.  I basically never put my hands closer than the width of my torso; so, I still can go quite heavy.

I'm nitpicking.  It looks really good.  Hehe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks good. Are you by chance prioritizing your traps? It's rare to see shrugs chosen as one of the first back exercises.
> 
> Also, you may want to consider giving dips, and possibly CG bench press (Depending on how you do it) higher priority in terms of exercise order. My CG bench press is kind of a PL CG bench press. I basically never put my hands closer than the width of my torso; so, I still can go quite heavy.
> 
> I'm nitpicking.  It looks really good.  Hehe.


 Thanks for taking a look, CP.  The reason for the shrugs being so early in my back workout is that when I was doing HIT, my lower back would be fried, and I was expected to go right into BB rows, and I never felt my best on the BB rows.. or atleast never felt as I did on my four day split before the summer.  Also, I like to stay sort of in one area so that I can be on my own without being distracted and having to wait for the yappers as i call them, and the only excercise I could place inbetween deads and rows at the squat rack was traps.  

 As for dips, I asked the question the other day whether to do one muscle first and then the second muscle next, and that seemed to be the common response.  Dips and CG bench are still my first and obviously second tricep excercise, even though the militaries and such will be hitting them secondarily.

 I'm glad it looks good, I spent quite a bit of time setting it up, and really designed it completely on my own, something I really wanted to try for a change.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2005)

10/06/05
 Back,traps

Deadlifts = 
 375 x 1
 350 x 4
 325 x 6

 Shrugs = 
 300 x 12
 285 x 18
 270 x 22

 BB Rows = 
 175 x 7
 150 x 10(12) + 6 x 135

 Pull-ups = 
 45 x 1 + 3 chins
 25 x 5 chins + 10 negs x 45

 Pulldowns = 
 175 x 6 + 6x125
 150 x 7 + 8x125

 Cable Rows = 
 105 x 6(10)
 135 x 10
​


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2005)

10/07/05
 Shoulders, triceps

Military Press = 
 110 x 7
 105 x 5 + 3
 95 x 5 + 3

 Upright Rows = 
 95 x 12
 105 x 8

 DB Press = 
 50 x 6 + 6 x 45

 Lateral Raise = 
 75 x 6 + 4 x 50

 Dips = 
 25 x 1
 bw x 5

 CG Bench =
 155 x 5
 165 x 5

 Pulldowns =
 130 x 15
​


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2005)

I had to get these workouts posted, i've been foolish not to post them.  I realized that since i've had this journal, and its been a year, I have yet to take a week off, and while I don't want to by any means, I think it would be beneficial.  With that being said, I am going to gut it out this week, and hopefully perform beautifully.

 I've got a chest/bicep day today.  will post it later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 11, 2005)

train hard or go home.  I just didn't have it tonight, and haven't had it for the last month.  My patheticness keeps me going to the gym day in and day out when my body needs nothing more than a few days off.

 I just cannot mentally cope with it, and it frustrates the hell out of me.  I read in the anabolic forum about people who have the same problem as me, and quite frankly it scares the hell out of me.  I've already noticed since this yawning and ridiculousness has gone on that ive increased my creatine doses, increased my whey intake, tried to do more and more sets, and to be honest, im right back at square one.

 God is this frustrating.  I'm going to go into the gym tommorow do a little back, tricep, shoulder, trap day.. very light.. and then call it a week.  That will be thursday, friday, and saturday off before having a leg day on sunday.

 I hope to god this helps. ugh.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe your overtraining, just my 2 cents!!! Hope it all comes together for you my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> train hard or go home.  I just didn't have it tonight, and haven't had it for the last month.  My patheticness keeps me going to the gym day in and day out when my body needs nothing more than a few days off.
> 
> I just cannot mentally cope with it, and it frustrates the hell out of me.  I read in the anabolic forum about people who have the same problem as me, and quite frankly it scares the hell out of me.  I've already noticed since this yawning and ridiculousness has gone on that ive increased my creatine doses, increased my whey intake, tried to do more and more sets, and to be honest, im right back at square one.
> 
> ...



If you feel like this, then just stop training now.  Take 7-10 days off.  You will feel ready to attack the weights when you come back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If you feel like this, then just stop training now. Take 7-10 days off. You will feel ready to attack the weights when you come back.


 I can't stop for that long.  Will three days be sufficient?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I can't stop for that long.  Will three days be sufficient?



Why can't you?  3 days isn't much of a rest; it sounds to me like you need more.  

While you're resting, you could do some type of active rest.  For example, do a circuit routine consisting of 15 repetition sets with various exercises at 30-40% of your 1RM.  Mix that with some jogging so you don't go crazy.  I bet it would be beneficial to you.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree.  If the wieghts are making you feel like that, give them a rest.  Work on cardio endurance or something.  It'll make you feel more energized, not to mention increase your oxygen capacity, which will help when you are lifting again.

 BTW, if you feel like you can't take 7 days off from lifting, that's a pretty good sign that you should.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Why can't you?  3 days isn't much of a rest; it sounds to me like you need more.
> 
> While you're resting, you could do some type of active rest. For example, do a circuit routine consisting of 15 repetition sets with various exercises at 30-40% of your 1RM. Mix that with some jogging so you don't go crazy. I bet it would be beneficial to you.


 I guess my ego is outsmarting my brain here.  I still think when you consider the days I've had (Monday, yesterday) that they were such poor days that they combined, could count as one rest day.  Taking seven days off at this point, just doesn't make sense for my routine.  I'll do a little circuit routine as you mentioned tonight, just getting 2 sets in of about 4 excercises (back, calves, triceps, traps), and then doing a half hour on the bike and then will go in tommorow and do another little cardio session with some intense stretching, and then friday and saturday do just some light cardio and light stretching, and then either be ready to go on sunday with my planned leg day or wait until Monday and go back to HIT.

 I can't believe I had been putting this off for so long.  Thats the frustrating part.  I went to Maine and Cape Cod this summer, and not only were they both perfect times to take breaks, it would have saved me 20 bucks a trip aswell.

 Thanks for being there, CP.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I agree. If the wieghts are making you feel like that, give them a rest. Work on cardio endurance or something. It'll make you feel more energized, not to mention increase your oxygen capacity, which will help when you are lifting again.
> 
> BTW, if you feel like you can't take 7 days off from lifting, that's a pretty good sign that you should.


 Pylon, my man.  Tell me what you think of what I have planned in the post above.  I think taking that much time off will be just what I need both mentally and physically, even if taking a full 7 days off would be more appropriate physically.

 Tell me what you think.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 12, 2005)

Take the rest of the week off, and come back Monday with HIT!!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Take the rest of the week off, and come back Monday with HIT!!! How are you feeling today?


 I knew you'd like that HIT comment, ha.  It's a definite possibility, although I wanted to get back into some sort of split routine, similar to the one I had been doing last year.

 I'm feeling fine today to be honest.  I'm just tired, lacking motivation, yawning alot, and just feeling like I've taxed my CNS far too much.  

 Also, last night, I thought I was warmed-up beautifully and I guess I wasn't, because when i put the 275 on my back, it felt heavy, and I woke up this morning with some pain in my butt.  Very minor though.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Pylon, my man. Tell me what you think of what I have planned in the post above. I think taking that much time off will be just what I need both mentally and physically, even if taking a full 7 days off would be more appropriate physically.
> 
> Tell me what you think.


 If you think you need 3, take 7.  Your body will thank you.  Just keep your intake clean.  You can do cardio type work, but lay off the iron.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'm feeling fine today to be honest.  I'm just tired, lacking motivation, yawning alot, and just feeling like I've taxed my CNS far too much.


  Sounds like your "Overtrained" my Friend. Please trust us on this one, take the rest of the week off. You can still do HIT with a bodypart split, thats the way "The Man" Mentzer did HIT!!! There are many ways to split up your body, thats up to you, but just follow the HIT guidelines and you can't go wrong!!! Let me know if I can be of any help!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

4 words man: Listen to your body.  Follow that advice, and the right choice of actions will follow.  Don't tell yourself things like "My workouts were so shitty they count as rest days."  Nonsense!  That is your exercise addiction, or whatever you want to call it, trying to tell you that you're listening to your body when you really aren't.  That is why I suggested the circuit training, but don't get carried away.  I'm saying, for example, if you can do 50 non-stopped pushups, do 20-25.  It's active rest!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like your "Overtrained" my Friend. Please trust us on this one, take the rest of the week off. You can still do HIT with a bodypart split, thats the way "The Man" Mentzer did HIT!!! There are many ways to split up your body, thats up to you, but just follow the HIT guidelines and you can't go wrong!!! Let me know if I can be of any help!!!


 Yup, I'm taking the rest of the week off.  Thanks pal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 4 words man: Listen to your body. Follow that advice, and the right choice of actions will follow. Don't tell yourself things like "My workouts were so shitty they count as rest days." Nonsense! That is your exercise addiction, or whatever you want to call it, trying to tell you that you're listening to your body when you really aren't. That is why I suggested the circuit training, but don't get carried away. I'm saying, for example, if you can do 50 non-stopped pushups, do 20-25. It's active rest!


 Last night I did a little circuit training as you recommended along with a half hour on the bike and it fed my weight lifting craving.  Tonight I'll do another half hour on the bike, and an intense ab session.  I haven't really had sore abs in a while, this should be interesting.

 Thanks for the help, my freind.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2005)

Good luck sir.  When you come back, I guarantee your hunger for weight will be insatiable.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Yup, I'm taking the rest of the week off.  Thanks pal.


    anytime!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 13, 2005)

Good call, slick.  You're body will thank you with results.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll be in the gym tommorow.  Thanks guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 17, 2005)

10/17/05
   Chest, biceps

   Bench = 
   200 x 4+1
   175 x 6+1(2)
   135 x  8+4 

   Decline =
   185 x 3+2
   155 x 5+2+2

   DB Incline = 
 60 x 4+1
   50 x 6+6x40

   Cable Flies = 
   170 x 12 + 12

   BB Curls = 
   75 x 8+8
   90 x 4+6

   Hammer Curls = 
   45 x 7+5x40

   Preacher Curls = 
 65 x 5 + 5 + 3negs x 75 + 1x100

 I had a good workout today.  I had a sugar free Red Bull before and I actually got pretty pumped up because of it.  I didn't bring my phone and it might have been for the better.  I still used my ipod as a timer, but after the declines I was pretty cooked and it made it tough to maintain the one minute intervals.  Nevertheless I had a good workout, and I can finally admit that it was well worth it taking the time off.

 Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

Well done!  Glad to see the time off is paying dividends.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like a killer workout.  Rock on fella.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I've certainly got that drive back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 19, 2005)

10/18/05
 Quadriceps​ 
   Squats =
 225 x 5
 225 x 5

   Leg Press =
 30 second reps (360x1, 270x1, 225x2)
 270 x 21

   Leg Extension = 
   150 x 15
   125 x 15
   100 x 10 + 5

 Calves Standing =
 230 x 20
 225 x 20
 135 x 30

 Calves Sitting = 
 230 x 25
 200 x 25

   Glute = 
   75 x 15

 I actually had a surprisingly good workout yesterday.  I decided no more of the napping after school and going late at night and although it's packed, I'm able to get a real good workout done now that I'm not doing any HIT where I'm whipping around all over the place.

 Either my knee is really hindering my sets, or this tempo stuff works.  I did my five reps and felt extremely winded, although this time, I was doing them in my "tempo" style where I would go down and hold at the bottom for five seconds(breaths) and then pop back up.  I did this twice, and then shot over to the leg press and did this 4 rep/30 second set that I read about the other day and it killed me.

 Also did some slow rep leg extensions and the calves were hit the hardest they've been hit in a while.

 Solid workout, excited for back day tommorow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 19, 2005)

Tonight I did 30 minutes on the bike, and then some bodyweight squats, and some ab work.  Very solid.  Again, I'm excited for tommorow.  Wooh. ha.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 20, 2005)

Sounds like you are back on track and picking up speed.  Well done!  You've learned how important it is to listen you what your body is telling you, which puts you way ahead of most of the guys your age.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 23, 2005)

10-20-05
 Back, traps

Deadlift = 
 375 x 1 (60 second hold)
 350 x 2 + 2
 325 x 3 + 3

 Shrugs =

 300 x 15
 280 x 21
 270 x 12(26)

 BB Rows = 
 175 x 6(8)
 150 x 12(13)

 Pull-ups = 
 10 x 8

 Chins =
 25 x 6
 45 x 10 negatives only

 Pulldowns = 
 175 x 3
 150 x 8

 Cable Rows = 
 135 x 12
 105 x 12

 Leg Curl = 
 75 x 10
 75 x 10

 I had a real good workout last thursday.  It was really good, except it being my first week back definitly hindered my performance somewhat.  Everything felt heavy when in previous weeks it felt great.  My shrugs especially.  Oh well.  All was well here.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 23, 2005)

10.21.05
 Shoulders, triceps

Military Presses = 
 115 x 6(7)
 105 x 6 + 2
 95 x 6 + 6 x 75

 Uprights =
 95 x 12
 95 x 13

 DB Press =
 50 x 4 + 6 x 40

 Lateral Raise = 
 75 x 4 + 4 x 70 + 4 x 65

 Dips, CG Bench, Tricep Pulldowns were all sub par.  It was friday, a few of my buddies lifted with me, and by the end during my tricep portion of the workout, it got a little talkitive and rest intervals went down the crapper.

 Still hit my shoulders wicked hard.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 23, 2005)

10.23.05
 Quadriceps

Squats =
 135 x 12
 135 x 12
 135 x 12

 Leg Press =
 270 x 4 (thirty second reps)
 270 x 21
 180 x 3

 Leg Ex =
 100 x 15
 100 x 15
 75 x 15

 Glute =
 75 x 15

 I had a pretty solid leg day today.  My left knee's been bothering me still from the first week of my new routine where I tried going down with 315 and while I got it up, it was clearly just to heavy for me.

 So today I focused on good form and going real slow on my excercises.  Pretty solid day.  I'll do calves on tuesday, didn't have enough time tonight.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2005)

Guys, I've been bad with posting my workouts, I really have.  I started taking everything down on a notebook, and have everything written up, so i'll post my last four workouts tommorow.

 I finished off last week in excellent shape.  My back day was unbelievable, and my shoulder day was equally as good.  Leg day today was interesting.  Tried the Adductor and Abductor machine because my knee wasn't liking those barbell lunges, and I actually kind of liked them.

 I promise I'll post him.  Thanks for stickign with me guys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2005)

Quads (10/30/05):

 Squats - 200/175/150=11/11/12
 Leg Press - 360/270/180=5(30 sec reps)/21/26
 Leg Ex - 150/125/100=5/10/15+15
 Abductor - 150/125=15/15
 Adductor - 150/125=15/15
 Glute - 75=15

 ***

 A good workout yesterday.  I tried lunges and my knee wasn't liking them at all, so I opted to do the adductor and abductor machines instead and enjoyed them quite a bit.  I'm feeling it today, because I don't usually use those machines.

 I'm getting my squats back up to bar, next week I will increase.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2005)

Chest, biceps (10/31/05):

  Bench - 185/165/150/185 = 6+2/6+2/7+1/3+2
  Decline - 165/135 = 6+2/8+5
  DB Incline - 50/45 = 7+2/8+2
  Cable Flies - 170/140 = 8+8/8+8

  BB curls - 95/80/75 = 8/8+4/12+3
  Hammers - 45/35 = 8/10
  Negative Machine Curls - 75=3

 ***

 I had a real good day today.  Tried applying some of the MASS points from britchicks program, and it worked real well.  Weights were a little off for the rep ranges, I guess I don't know my strength now that i've cut a few pounds.

 Biceps were hit extremely hard.  Real good workout today.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2005)

Good work, SM.  I agree on the lunges.  They kick my ass, but I hate them.  (Which probably means I should do them more...)


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2005)

Haha.  Yea, i've been doing real good work, I just have been writing it in the notebook and then putting it off until its midnight and then im just beat to shit so I head to bed.

 It's not a good trend, it's probably because i'm a carb depleted bitch, ha.  As for lunges, yes, I hate those things, however my legs haven't been this sore in months.  My adductors and abductors are killing me, and I love it.

 Thanks for coming.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2005)

Workouts looking strong sir.  How are you liking the new routine?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Workouts looking strong sir.  How are you liking the new routine?


 I'm still trying to find a chest day that fits just right, and so far I haven't succeeded.  I might be basing too much on soreness but it scares me to think I was more sore from my one set of bench on HIT than I am now doing 8+ sets now.

 My back, leg, traps, shoulders, triceps, and bicep days were all made to perfection and I have really liked them.  Again that chest is killing me though.  I tried something new this week, and didnt like it all that much, so I'm going to  try something new next week.

 Who knows, maybe changing what I'm doing every few weeks is shocking the hell out of my body...

 Thanks for coming, big guy.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

That's the ideea behind making changes every four or six weeks.  Change is good!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Your a friggen Beast Brother Sox!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2005)

my back day was bad this week because i was sick, and then on friday i worked out with a freind at another gym and actually had a real good workout.

 i don't know what it is, its not that im not motivated, its that my routine sucks and i need to get a new one.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

Like I said, change is good!  Keep things fresh!  Did you have something in mind yet?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2005)

at this point, i really don't have anything in mind besides the M.A.S.S. cycle that britchick is currently doing.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> at this point, i really don't have anything in mind besides the M.A.S.S. cycle that britchick is currently doing.



Have you tried it yet?  
I'm loving it so far,    workouts seem a bit shorter than normal for me but I am spent by the time I leave the gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2005)

i am going to give it a shot starting today.  do you think its a big deal by switching romanian deadlifts to regular deadlifts and to put the calf work on my cardio/off day like i have been doing for a while?  my gym closes early on sunday, so i've always seperated the two for time purposes.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2005)

Whats up Brother Sox!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 6, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i am going to give it a shot starting today.  do you think its a big deal by switching romanian deadlifts to regular deadlifts and to put the calf work on my cardio/off day like i have been doing for a while?  my gym closes early on sunday, so i've always seperated the two for time purposes.



No I don't think so.  
I've made some slight modifications myself, I do stiff legged deadlifts instead of Romanian.  I think doing your calves on cardio day should be fine.
Good luck, I'll be interested to hear how you like it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

What's the deal with this MASS routine?  Never heard of it.  Care to drop me a link or some such thing?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.mass-cycle.com/pages/index.asp

 it's a supplement companies means of training, however when tweaked looks like something i'd really enjoy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2005)

i didnt work out tonight because my throat was still bothering me, and when i did one rep on the squats it got bad.  i am not too worried though because i'll be in the gym tommorow starting this mass routine.

 its surely dissapointing, and ever since i stopped doing HIT, i haven't been right.  hopefully this time i've pinpointed it.  it's so wierd, patrick was talking about how he never did HIT because doing such an intense workout would kill him after a couple months.  well i think it not only killed me physically but a little bit mentally.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i didnt work out tonight because my throat was still bothering me, and when i did one rep on the squats it got bad. i am not too worried though because i'll be in the gym tommorow starting this mass routine.
> 
> its surely dissapointing, and ever since i stopped doing HIT, i haven't been right. hopefully this time i've pinpointed it. it's so wierd, patrick was talking about how he never did HIT because doing such an intense workout would kill him after a couple months. well i think it not only killed me physically but a little bit mentally.


 That'll happen.  Yates says he doesn't reccommend HIT for anyone with less than 3 years experience for that very reason.  It's meant to be tough, but it will make you even better on other styles, I think.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That'll happen. Yates says he doesn't reccommend HIT for anyone with less than 3 years experience for that very reason. It's meant to be tough, but it will make you even better on other styles, I think.


 Really?  I did not know that.  Oh well, I gave every fiber in my body to it and loved it because of that.  I'm pretty excited to get popping on my new routine here shortly.

 thanks for coming, pylon.  youre a good man.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Really? I did not know that. Oh well, I gave every fiber in my body to it and loved it because of that. I'm pretty excited to get popping on my new routine here shortly.
> 
> thanks for coming, pylon.  youre a good man.


 You may want to be careful with that kind of statement.  You don't know me that well.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking forward to your new routine Brother Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You may want to be careful with that kind of statement.  You don't know me that well.


 yea, i always had my doubts about you.  you're a bad man, no soup for you!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 8, 2005)

*11.7.2005*

chest, back

 bench press: 175/170/155/145 = 7/5/6/8+5x135
 bent over row: 160/160/160/170 = 8/8/8/5+8x135
 decline db: 60/55 = 7/7
 incline db: 50 = 6+2
 pulldowns: 175/175/150 = 8/8/10+8x100
 cable flies: 170/170 = 12/10(12)+3x120
 cable rows: 150/150 = 10/10

 i had a good workout yesterday.  very good infact.  i was shocked at how much strength i've lost with this cut.  i've probably cut about five pounds and have been as low as 166 on the scale.  however, i'm liking what i see for the most part, and i'll probably take a front picture rather soon with how my abs are looking lately.

 i've got legs tonight.
​


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2005)

Good job on the workout.   Have fun training legs tonight.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds like good results.  Cut, then build, then cut, then build.  It's all progress.  Well done!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2005)

*11.8.2005*

legs

squats: 8/8/9/5 = 200/200/200/225
 leg press calf raise: 10/10/10/10 = 270/270/180/180
 sldl: 5/8/8/8 = 225/175/175/155
 leg ex: 10/12/12 = 100/125/125
 seated calves: 10/10/15 = 50/50/25
 adductor: 12/12 = 200/200
 abductor: 10/10 = 100/100

 i had a good leg day.  very solid.  however, i didnt bring my straps because i didnt think i needed to, and then on the sldl's i could hold the bar at 225 for only two reps, tops.  rather dissapointing.  i'm going to have to invest in a pair of the COC grippers pronto.​


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2005)

*11.9.2005*

shoulders, traps

military press: 8/7/7/5 = 95/95/95/100
 barbell shrugs: 12/12/12/8 = 225/225/225/300
 dumbell lateral raise: 8/8/8 = 30/30/30
 dumbell shrugs: 10/10/10 = 60/60/50
 bent over lateral raise: 10/10 = 20/20
 plate raise: 10/12 = 25/25

 i felt like the biggest vagina yesterday using such lightweight on the db laterals.  they were excercises i've never done before so hopefully the weights will be going up mighty fast.  overall, i had a good workout.​


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> shoulders, traps
> 
> military press: 8/7/7/5 = 95/95/95/100
> barbell shrugs: 12/12/12/8 = 225/225/225/300
> ...


 30s on lats is nothing to be ashamed of.  Just make sure your form stays true on them if you go up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 10, 2005)

it's the form, not the weight


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2005)

i completely agree guys.  i really don't care about the low weight because as you said, if im doing the excercise wrong with a lot of weight, i am not going to grow nearly as much or quickly as i would if im doing it how im doing.

 thanks guys.


----------



## Du (Nov 10, 2005)

30 lbs on db laterals isnt low at all


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i felt like the biggest vagina yesterday



 

30's really isn't that light!

Morning sox, nice bb shrugs!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> 30 lbs on db laterals isnt low at all


 i think maybe i entered it wrong.  when you enter in your dumbell work into your journal, are you entering in the pound dumbell you used or the combined weight?

 i was using 15 lb weights for a combined weight of 30 lbs which is pretty darn low i'd imagine.

 either way, i'll improve.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 30's really isn't that light!
> 
> Morning sox, nice bb shrugs!


 good morning, gorgeous. 

 i shrug rather well, its these new excercises that will take getting accustomed to.  oh well, i'll stop my whining.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

I can't say I like the Side DB Lunge, I skipped it last workout without substituting it for another exercise.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i think maybe i entered it wrong. when you enter in your dumbell work into your journal, are you entering in the pound dumbell you used or the combined weight?
> 
> i was using 15 lb weights for a combined weight of 30 lbs which is pretty darn low i'd imagine.
> 
> either way, i'll improve.


 Even 15lbs/side isn't a bad place to start.  You have to remember the load is much heavier than that on your shoulder when it is held out (physics and stuff.)


----------



## Du (Nov 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i think maybe i entered it wrong. when you enter in your dumbell work into your journal, are you entering in the pound dumbell you used or the combined weight?
> 
> i was using 15 lb weights for a combined weight of 30 lbs which is pretty darn low i'd imagine.
> 
> either way, i'll improve.


Oh ok, I hear ya. I put each DB in when I do db's. Like I would write 30s*10 or something to that effect. 

But even still, 15 is not exactly an embarassing weight to start out at. My db side laterals usually are a 25-30-35 lb exercise, and thats tough as hell for me to keep form. 

Work on it, youll move up.... but dont expect to get too high, theyre tough. Its all about form with these.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2005)

Alright... so where are the workouts???!
Do I need to come in here and play the role of the 'bad ex'?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Alright... so where are the workouts???!
> Do I need to come in here and play the role of the 'bad ex'?


 two workouts have been completed this week, and will be posted asap.  i was home from school today, and have been sleeping all day really.  with that being said, i'm heading to the gym shortly.

 let me get those workouts up, they were good ones.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2005)

I haven't been keeping up, but how are you liking your workouts lately?  You're trying the MASS routine now right?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

*11.13.05*

legs​ 
   squats: 9/9/9/6 = 205/205/205/225
   leg press calf raise: 10/10/12/12 = 230/230/200/200
 romanian deadlifts: 8/8/4+8/8 = 225/225/225+185/185
   leg ex: 12/12/12 = 150/150/125

 these excercises below will be performed tommorow due to the gym closing at 6:00 on Sunday and not having enough time.

   seated calves:
   adductor: 
   abductor: 

 ***

 I had an awesome workout on sunday.  I'm actually kind of glad the gym was closing because those romanian deadlifts and squats had my legs killed.  the leg ex's were good too.

 now that i tried romanian deadlifts i don't think i'll ever go back to straight legged.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

*11.14.05*

chest, back​ 
   bench press: 7/6/7/5+3x135 = 175/165/155/165
   bent over row: 10/7(10)/6(8)/8+5 = 175/175/165/155+135
   decline db: 7/8 = 60/50
   incline db: 7+4x50 = 55
   pulldowns: 8/7(8)/8+4x150+3x125 = 175/170/155
   cable flies: 12/10 = 175/170
   cable rows: 150/135 = 10/10

 ***

 I had another good workout on Monday.  weight went up a little bit on my bench, and my bodyweight seems to climbing back up to 170 without adding much fat, which is awesome.

 i think its also kind of cool on these days how some excercises are done explosively, and some are done controlled.  i kind of like that.  as for the rest intervals, at times they are a bit much, although they are definitly needed.  when i dont hit the number of reps im supposed to be hitting, its because i didnt take the recommended interval time.  either way, its tough sitting around for 3 minutes when your HIT born and raised and wanting to blast that weight as soon as your done with the previous set.

 overall a good workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

*11.15.05*

i got my brother in the gym last night.  it was actually a pretty productive day.  blasted my abs big time with my brother using the medicine ball.  i love medicine ball abs when you have a partner, i'm always sore the next day like a motherf'er.

 as for my cardio, i did 20 minutes on the treadmill at the highest incline with speeds ranging between 3.5 and 4.0 mph.

 stretching was also good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

*11.16.05*

shoulders, traps​ 
   military press: 8/8/8/5+2x115 = 95/95/95/100+
   barbell shrugs: 12/12/12(15)/5 = 250/250/250/300 
   dumbell lateral raise: 10/10/10 + 2 fronts on each = 15/15/15
   dumbell shrugs: 5,8/12/8,3 = 65,60/60/60,50
   bent over lateral raise: 15,10/10 = 5,10/12
   plate raise: 12/12 = 25,25

 ***

 I had a real good workout tonight aswell.  I stayed home from school today with a sore throat which has been on and off for the last few weeks.  my vitamin c and e intake has been through the roof and i thought i could fight it on my own, but went to the doctor and got tested for "strep" anyways.  it came back a negative, but i'm being put on antibiotics anyways because the doctor hasn't seen a throat that bad in a while.

 tonight after my workout i used some vicks vaporub and went in the steam room for a while.  it felt great.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

*11.16.05 - Meals*

Meal 1 - 1 cup of skim milk

 Meal 2 -  1 cup of skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, banana, two scoops of ON whey, two scoops of ovaltine (protein shake)

 Meal 3 - two raw egg whites (stupid of me, but the throat was hurting and i needed cals), four fish oil caps

 Meal 4 - chicken breast sandwhich on whole wheat

 Meal 5 - two hard boiled egg whites

 Meal 6 - 8 oz of grape juice, red bull, cee (preworkout)

 Meal 7 - 8 oz of grape juice, 2 scoops whey, 2 tbs dextrose (postworkout)

 Meal 8 - 1 hard boiled egg

 Meal 9 - 1 lb of cottage cheese w/ pineapple, 4 fish oil caps

 ***

 I'm going to start listing my meals out for good fun.  i didn't eat all that much today because i was sick and sleeping all day.  then i worked out and i didnt really want to eat a big dinner an hour before i went to bed, so i just had one of the hard boiled eggs i made earlier in the day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I haven't been keeping up, but how are you liking your workouts lately? You're trying the MASS routine now right?


 trying out the MASS routine, yes.  I actually kind of like it because i'm performing excercises i've never tried before, and shooting up in weight within the two workouts i've had so far.

 only problem i have is the rest intervals, i wonder how brit feels about that..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 16, 2005)

this seems like a fair amount of volume.. how are you feeling?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

it is a fair amount of volume, i mean 18 sets is no easy work load, but i kind of like it as a change of pace from HIT.  I'm doing two excercises in an explosive manner and four excercises that are controlled, and because of that i'm liking it quite a bit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

*11.17.05 - Meals*

Meal 1 - 1 cup of skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, banana, two scoops of ON whey, two scoops of ovaltine (protein shake), four fish oil caps

 Meal 2 - lean ground beef, two pieces of whole wheat bread, broccoli, two cups of skim milk.

 Meal 3 - three egg whites, one egg yolk, 1 cup of baked beans

 Meal 4 - 8 oz of grape juice, cee

 Meal 5 - 8 oz of grape juice, cee, 2 scoops of ON whey, 2 tbs dextrose

 Meal 6 - 

 Meal 7 - 1 lb of cottage cheese w/ pineapple, 4 fish oil caps


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> only problem i have is the rest intervals, i wonder how brit feels about that..



I agree totally!   
I have a tough time waiting the 3 minutes in between sets... it feels too much like a coffee break.  After doing Patrick's density training for a while where the rest intervals got pretty damn short, anything more than a minute seems wayyyy too long... I think I am averaging about 90 secs and that's with conscious effort... any longer and I am get impatient to lift again.  I think the only time I take the full rest is in between squats, sldl and bench. 

Workouts are looking solid.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I agree totally!
> I have a tough time waiting the 3 minutes in between sets... it feels too much like a coffee break. After doing Patrick's density training for a while where the rest intervals got pretty damn short, anything more than a minute seems wayyyy too long... I think I am averaging about 90 secs and that's with conscious effort... any longer and I am get impatient to lift again. I think the only time I take the full rest is in between squats, sldl and bench.
> 
> Workouts are looking solid.


 phew... i'm glad im not the only one then because that was the thing i noticed right away.  well im off to the gym to do bis/tris and the leg portion of the routine i missed.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

Whats up Brother Sox!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2005)

Have a great workout!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2005)

*11.21.05 - Meals*

A great workout I had, thanks guys and gal. i will post my arms workout from last thursday along with my leg workout from yesterday tonight, both were great.

 Meal 1 - 1 cup of skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, banana, two scoops of ON whey, two scoops of ovaltine (protein shake), four fish oil caps

 Meal 2 - two chicken breasts, 1 cup of mixed frozen veggies, 1 cup of cantaloupe/strawberries/grapes

 Meal 3 - two pieces of fat free bologna on wheat bread w/ ketchup, two egg yolks and three egg whites with a dash of skim milk (scrambled eggs).

 Meal 4 - 8 oz 100% grape juice no sugar added, cee, sugar free red bull. 

 off to the gym...

 Meal 5 - 

 Meal 6 -


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2005)

It seems to be a common thing as of late with me now that I am recording everything in a book not to post it in my journal when I get home, opting to relax after being dead instead of going on the computer.

 i will post all of last weeks workouts, five to be exact tonight along with my leg day today.

 sorry for being an idiot guys.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2005)

Opting to relax instead of jumping on the computer is a good thing!
Glad to hear you are still keeping up with training.
Look forward to reading your workout entries when you get around to it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2005)

Slacking on posting in your journal is one thing.  At least you're not slacking on the important part: the training!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Slacking on posting in your journal is one thing. At least you're not slacking on the important part: the training!


 Great point.  So long as I maintain my journal in my notebook, hit the weights, and improve, I can't ask for much more. 

 Although I do think when i'm posting here in my journal, i do have better workout weeks for some reason..


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Opting to relax instead of jumping on the computer is a good thing!
> Glad to hear you are still keeping up with training.
> Look forward to reading your workout entries when you get around to it.


 Thanks, lovely.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

I actually find posting on the site to be really relaxing.  I look forward to sitting down and reading and posting at the end of the day.  Maybe I am crazy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I actually find posting on the site to be really relaxing. I look forward to sitting down and reading and posting at the end of the day. Maybe I am crazy.


 not at all.  i only watch tv for about 15-20 minutes, and then walk or hobble(on leg day) over to the computer, where i'll successfully waste hours on IM.

 it is very relaxing, but for me, just sitting down and doing nothing right after a great workout session for a few minutes is great.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Posting and reading is my therapy!!! Hope you had a great turkey day my Friend!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I love settling down on the computer with my protein shake after my workout, updating my journal, and reading posts .


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree.  For me, posting is basically affirmation that I did the work.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2005)

You guys are probably right.  I'm back, starting with this past sunday.  Gosh, I am an idiot.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2005)

*11.27.05*

legs​ 
      squats: 8/8/8/5 = 215/215/215/225
    romanian deadlifts: 8/8/8/6,5 = 230/225/225/225,135
      leg ex: 10/10/10,10 = 150/150/125,100
 adductor: 12/8,4 = 210/210,200
 abductor: 10/12 = 110/100

 i had an awesome leg day on sunday.  these romanian deadlifts are becoming one of my favorite exercises each and every week.  they are brutal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2005)

*11.28.05 and 11.29.05*

chest, back​     monday:
     bench press: 7/6/6/5(6) = 175/165/155/165
     decline db: 6/6 = 60/60
     incline db: 6/5 = 55/55
     cable flies: 10/8 = 180/160

 tuesday:
     bent over row: 8/8/8/8,10 = 185/175/165/155,135
 pull-ups, chin-ups: 8 = 20, 7(8)/8 = 25/45(negatives)
 lat pulldown, supinated grip: 8 = 162.5, 8 = 150
 single db rows: 10/10 = 60/60
     cable rows: 5/6/12 = 175/150/105

 I had good workouts these past two days.  Yesterdays wasn't nearly as intense as todays was, but thats because its really busy on monday for some reason.  i read that article that min0 posted the other day, and i really focused these past two days on relatively light weight while recruiting every muscle fiber i have because afterall, while i take pride in strength the size and symmetry is what i am after.

 this is kicking my ass so far, but i think its more a lack of sleep.  i can't believe after two years on this site that i still can't seem to solve my sleeping problem.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 29, 2005)

*thinks to self*  see how easy and important that is.  pylon was right, my workout *now* feels complete.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2005)

*11.30.05 - Meals*

Meal 1 - 1 cup of skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, banana, two scoops of ON whey, two scoops of ovaltine, 1 tbsp of natty pb (protein shake), four fish oil caps

    Meal 2 - turkey, lettuce, tomato, mustard, evoo, jalapenos, green peppers on whole wheat bread (sandwhich), flank steak

   Meal 3 - three egg whites, half chicken salad sandwhich on whole wheat.

    Meal 4 - 8 oz 100% grape juice no sugar added, cee, 1 scoop of ON whey, sugar free red bull. 

    off to the gym...

    Meal 5 - 8 oz 100% grape juice no sugar added, cee, 2 scoop of ON whey, dextrose

    Meal 6 - turkey, lettuce, tomato, banana peppers, mustard on whole wheat

 Meal 7 - turkey, lettuce, tomato, banana peppers, mustard on whole wheat

 Meal 8 - 1 lb cottage cheese, four fish oil caps.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2005)

Good lookin w/o's Brother Sox!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey SM.  So, 7 years for Damon, huh?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey SM.  So, 7 years for Damon, huh?


 don't scare me like that.  i can't imagine the red sox passing on pedro for four years and then the following year give damon seven.  it just isn't happening and hopefully damon will be long gone in a matter of days.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Just remember...Boras is the devil...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Just remember...Boras is the devil...


 don't we all know, haha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 1, 2005)

*11.30.05*

shoulders, traps​ 
     military press: 8/6/5/5 = 100/100/95/105
     barbell shrugs: 10/12/12/6 = 265/255/245/300
     dumbell lateral raise: 8/8/8 = 15/15/15
     dumbell shrugs: 12/12/12 = 60/60/60
     bent over lateral raise (machine): 10/12 = 115/100
     plate raise: 12/15 = 25,25

 I had an awesome workout yesterday.  I was really curious as to how I would perform it being the fourth consecutive day of training, but I nailed it.  My strength might have been just a bit off, but I had some excellent sets and actually progressed, even if only slightly, from last week.

 what else.. i took a front picture in the mirror to show just how lean i am at the moment.  i think i might have cut too much, but if i can get to a lean 170, i'll be great.

 wish me luck on tonights arm workout.  should be a tough one, but one that i know i can get through.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 1, 2005)

*12.1.05 - Meals*

Meal 1 - 1 cup of skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, banana, two scoops of ON whey, two scoops of ovaltine, 1 tbsp of natty pb (protein shake), four fish oil caps

      Meal 2 - turkey, lettuce, tomato, mustard, evoo, jalapenos, green peppers on whole wheat bread (sandwhich), chicken breast

     Meal 3 - three egg whites, turkey, lettuce, tomato, mustard on whole wheat.

      Meal 4 - 8 oz 100% grape juice no sugar added, cee, 1 scoop of ON whey, sugar free red bull. 

      off to the gym...

      Meal 5 - 8 oz 100% grape juice no sugar added, cee, 2 scoop of ON whey, dextrose

      Meal 6 - 

   Meal 7 - 

   Meal 8 -


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2005)

the reason for me not posting last thursdays workout was because twice i had it posted, and twice my computer messed up.  needless to say, for the week i am using some old laptop while my desktop computer gets repaired.

leg workout from yesterday coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2005)

legs​
squats: 8/8/8/6 = 220/220/220/225
romanian deadlifts: 8/8/8/8 = 240/235/230/225
leg ex: 12/12/10,10 = 150/150/125,100
adductor: 15/15 = 200/200
abductor: 15/15 = 115/105

i had an awesome workout yesterday.  my squats took abnormally long, but i also went up in weight.  does anybody else take a long time squating?  i mean, each rep for me takes about five seconds, but then i'll rest for 25-30 seconds.  maybe its just the asthma because when i hold off a few extra seconds i can get some nice reps in.  

the deadlifts were awesome.  i went up in weight.  on my 225 set, i almost puked.  i had only planned for five reps, but i got eight even though i felt like puking after ha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2005)

12.4.05 - Meals

Meal 1 - 1 cup of skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, banana, two scoops of ON whey, two scoops of ovaltine, 1 tbsp of natty pb (protein shake), four fish oil caps

Meal 2 - turkey, lettuce, tomato, mustard, evoo, jalapenos, green peppers on whole wheat bread (sandwhich), chicken breast. two clementines.

Meal 3 - four egg whites, two egg yolks w/ fat free sour scream and salsa to make a nice omelette.  two clementines.

Meal 4 - 8 oz 100% grape juice no sugar added, cee, 1 scoop of ON whey, sugar free red bull. 

off to the gym...

Meal 5 - 8 oz 100% grape juice no sugar added, cee, 2 scoop of ON whey, dextrose

Meal 6 - 

Meal 7 - 

Meal 8 -


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Whats up Brother Sox!!! Whats going on with Johnny Damon? He's a free agent........ maybe you'll send him my way?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2005)

i sure hope so arch.  anything to get johnny damon out of town.  i'm doing good.  for the last few weeks, and to be honest, i think HIT drained me mentally and physically, it's been a chore to do my journal entries.

right now, i'm pumped to head to the gym, so hopefully that mindset is all but gone and i'll be able to throw some serious weight around.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear your so drained, HIT is definatly a killer!!! Hope you recover quickly and throw some wheels around my Friend!!! Why don't you want Damon anymore?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2005)

as a player he's excellent, but to be honest, what he did last season, and what he's become is just not something i like.

every single stop he made, an article or interview would come out publically about how he'd be a great fit here or a not so great fit there.  when the red sox won the world series, his ego skyrocketed, he embraced the "jesus" look, and really became more than just you're go hard baseball player.

whoever signs him will have a quality player for the next 2-3 years, but with the money and years he's looking for, i just dont believe its in the best interest of the red sox.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

I concur.  He's a fine player, but not an elite guy anymore (if he ever was).  Plus, once he stopped running, he became a lot less valuable, I think.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

Gotcha!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

Have you noticed any benefits from using the hip abductor & adductor machines?  I've never really used them, so I wanted some feedback.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2005)

chest, back

monday:
bench press: 7/7/7/5 = 175/165/155/185
decline db: 7/6 = 60/60
incline db: 7/5 = 55/55
cable flies: 12/10 = 180/170

tuesday:
bent over row: 10/10/10/8,8 = 185/175/165/155,135
pull-ups, chin-ups: 8 = 25, 7/10 = 25/45(negatives)
lat pulldown, supinated grip: 8 = 162.5, 8 = 150
single db rows: 12/12 = 60/60
cable rows: 8,10/4,8=175,105/175,105

i like posting these two workouts together.  they were both very good.  on monday, my chest day was pretty stellar.  ive realized its a complete mind game that i can't get to 8 reps of 175.  i say that because some guy wanted to work in with me for one set, and on my fourth set, i forgot to change it to 165 and ending up doing five reps of 185 which i haven't done in a while.

the pull-ups were tough, and consequently with the added weight made the chin-ups harder.  i had a real good workout though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2005)

shoulders, traps


military press: 8/6/5/5 = 100/100/95/105
barbell shrugs:  12/10/10/8 = 275/265/255/300
dumbell lateral raise: 10/10/10 = 15/15/15
dumbell shrugs: 15/15/15 = 60/60/60
bent over lateral raise (machine): 12/15 = 115/100
plate raise: 10/15 = 35,25

i had a good workout here tonight aswell.  i cut my rest intervals in half, and it showed on my military presses.  i was able to do some sick shrugs even with the shortern intervals.  everything was just about where it should be.

does anybody else hate db shrugs?  i never feel like i can pull sufficiently with my traps like i can with the bar...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I concur. He's a fine player, but not an elite guy anymore (if he ever was). Plus, once he stopped running, he became a lot less valuable, I think.


 
well the red sox aren't a "running" team.  it's never been in the red sox cards to steal bases and manufacture runs dating back to the jimy williams days and beyond.

i think he's still got the legs, and he's probably the best leadoff man in baseball, i just simply don't like the guy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Have you noticed any benefits from using the hip abductor & adductor machines? I've never really used them, so I wanted some feedback.


 
to be honest with you, my freind.  i haven't noticed much in terms of size or strength equating into my squats, but i have gotten ridiculously sore from using the machines.

whether that is because i am new to that movement or not, it feels good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2005)

my bicep and tricep day was alright last night, but i have more important news to announce.

i got my acceptance letter to indiana university, class of 2010.  i'm so excited...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> ...he's probably the best leadoff man in baseball, i just simply don't like the guy.


I think that's a bit of a stretch.  He's good, but he's not the best anymore.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2005)

just wanted to bump this.  im off to the gym.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> just wanted to bump this.  im off to the gym.



Hmm...someone's looking for attention....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i got my acceptance letter to indiana university, class of 2010.  i'm so excited...


 Awesome, so your gonna be a hoosier huh? Congrats my Friend!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats on Indiana.  Big 10 is all right with me!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome, so your gonna be a hoosier huh? Congrats my Friend!!!




somehow I missed that news.  Congrats!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> my bicep and tricep day was alright last night, but i have more important news to announce.
> 
> i got my acceptance letter to indiana university, class of 2010.  i'm so excited...



No, your bicep/tricep workout is far more important!  Haha.  Congratulations mang.  Make the most of that education!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmm...someone's looking for attention....



haha, that wasn't the case at all.  i just didnt feel all that good and was bored.  dickhead..


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> No, your bicep/tricep workout is far more important! Haha. Congratulations mang. Make the most of that education!





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> somehow I missed that news.  Congrats!





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Congrats on Indiana.  Big 10 is all right with me!





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome, so your gonna be a hoosier huh? Congrats my Friend!!!


 
cp - exactly.  its tough as hell as i expected working out five days consecutively, and so i allow myself one "off" workout out of the five i guess.  i'll definitly make the most of that education, its good stuff.

pylon - thanks, my freind.  i'm excited.

p - we had this discussion in the past, and i just couldn't pass it up.  so i will be an excercise science major in a big ten enviroment with the hopes of interning with indiana athletics while i am there, possibly as a strength coach or trainer of some kind.  it shall be fun.

arch - hoosier daddy? ha, like i said, i'm so excited.  it takes such a burden off my shoulders, my workouts might improve because of it aswell. 

thanks guys.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

My nephew has applied to Indiana (as well as Mizzou) as backups in case he doesn't get into Notre Dame.  You may end up in class together.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> p - we had this discussion in the past, and i just couldn't pass it up.  so i will be an excercise science major in a big ten enviroment with the hopes of interning with indiana athletics while i am there, possibly as a strength coach or trainer of some kind.  it shall be fun.




good, they need a lot of help because Indiana football sucks ass!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good, they need a lot of help because Indiana football sucks ass!!



 

it's unbelievable how talented the state of indiana is annually, just all those kids go to notre dame or somewhere else.  its a shame.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Wishing you nothing but the Best my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2005)

12.4.05 - Meals

Meal 1 - 1 cup of skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, banana, two scoops of ON whey, two scoops of ovaltine, 1 tbsp of natty pb (protein shake), four fish oil caps

Meal 2 - turkey, lettuce, tomato, mustard, evoo, jalapenos, green peppers on whole wheat bread (sandwhich). flank steak. one clementine.

Meal 3 - four egg whites, one egg yolks. 1 piece of whole wheat bread.

Meal 4 - 8 oz 100% grape juice no sugar added, cee, 1 scoop of ON whey, sugar free red bull.

off to the gym...

Meal 5 - 8 oz 100% grape juice no sugar added, cee, 2 scoop of ON whey, dextrose

Meal 6 -

Meal 7 -

Meal 8 -


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 23, 2005)

i had to update with this little piece of computer time i've gotten.  i'm on vacation at my dads which is why i haven't been updating.

marry christmas everyone, and keep on training.  i'll be back and ready to go next week.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 24, 2005)

*Have a Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, SM!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope you have a great year bud.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, SM.  Be safe!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2006)

Everybody: thanks for the warm christmas blessings, and new year graces.  very much appreciated from people i consider good friends of mine.


----------



## bruno (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy New Year Soxmuscle. Your fellow, well ex trevian here,Evan or brunostro on AIM. Glad to see you are still with your training. Same as me. I havent talked to you in awhile man. I have not been on AIM in a long time. email me bro with how your lifting has gone lately and in life man. I hope you remember who I am lol, that would be embarassing. Brunostro@sbcglobal.net


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks like you're back.  Hope your trip went well, but now it's time to get back in the game.  Drop and give me 20!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> Happy New Year Soxmuscle. Your fellow, well ex trevian here,Evan or brunostro on AIM. Glad to see you are still with your training. Same as me. I havent talked to you in awhile man. I have not been on AIM in a long time. email me bro with how your lifting has gone lately and in life man. I hope you remember who I am lol, that would be embarassing. Brunostro@sbcglobal.net



of course i remember.  how have you been?  i'll definitly give you an update via email.  later, evan.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like you're back. Hope your trip went well, but now it's time to get back in the game. Drop and give me 20!



trip was awesome, lifting was awesome on the trip, lifting was awesome when i got back right before new years. 

i ended up getting Mike Mentzers Heavy Duty number one and two, and have finished them both.  my new routine, starting next week, will be the one presented in the book.

im back on full HIT starting next Monday and i couldnt be more excited. details to come.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> trip was awesome, lifting was awesome on the trip, lifting was awesome when i got back right before new years.
> 
> i ended up getting Mike Mentzers Heavy Duty number one and two, and have finished them both.  my new routine, starting next week, will be the one presented in the book.
> 
> im back on full HIT starting next Monday and i couldnt be more excited. details to come.


Awesome my Friend!!! I really enjoyed the First book better!!! I am prolly going back to the routine in the book also, with a little twist on it!!! welcome back to HIT my Friend, glad to have ya!!!

You doing this :
Chest/Back/Traps
off
Legs/Abs
off
Delts/Biceps/Triceps
off
off
Repeat


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2006)

actually, the first time i thoroughly enjoyed the monday, tuesday, thursday split because its still relatively infrequent and the three days off (fri-sat-sun) at the end of the week are spectacular so i figure to do that again.

i'm going to be asking some questions tonight after my workout here shortly, so i hope you can make a quick stop in while the games going, or perhap at halftime or something.

thanks archie.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> actually, the first time i thoroughly enjoyed the monday, tuesday, thursday split because its still relatively infrequent and the three days off (fri-sat-sun) at the end of the week are spectacular so i figure to do that again.
> 
> i'm going to be asking some questions tonight after my workout here shortly, so i hope you can make a quick stop in while the games going, or perhap at halftime or something.
> 
> thanks archie.


I'll be on for about another hour or so my Friend, hope I can help!!! Now get to w/o Brother Sox!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

I anxiously await the new HIT routine to be.  I need to read an HIT book or two; there is probably some good information in there.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I anxiously await the new HIT routine to be.  I need to read an HIT book or two; there is probably some good information in there.



What?  Did we find something Pimp is not an expert on?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I anxiously await the new HIT routine to be. I need to read an HIT book or two; there is probably some good information in there.


 
I highly recommend the first Heavy Duty by Mentzer - was rather a pricey, but very informative and to the point.  the second edition focuses more on the mind and i'm having a little more trouble with the desire to keep at it.  

also by part two, as i had known, Mentzer basically started believing that 1-2 times per week was all that was necessary to grow.

again, im just as excited as you are, although im going to enjoy the weekend while i can.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What? Did we find something Pimp is not an expert on?


 
stop the presses!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2006)

Final Minorly Tweaked Routine for Monday with brief sypnosis concluding:

*Day 1 (Back, Traps, Biceps)*
- Deadlifts
- Shrugs
- Barbell Rows
- Cable Pullovers superset w/
- CG pulldowns
- Barbell Curls

*Day 2 (Chest, Delts, Triceps)*
- Pec Deck superset w/ 
- Flat Bench Press
- Military Press
- DB Lateral Raises
- Tricep Pushdowns superset w/
- Dips

*Day 3 (Lower Body)*
- Leg Extensions superset w/
- Squats/Leg press (alternated weekly)
- Romanian Deadlifts
- Adductor
- Abductor
- Calf Raises

*Measurements:*
Thigh: 14 1/2 
Calf: 16 3/4 
Chest: 39
Arms: 14 1/4
Forearms: 11 1/4
Neck: 15 1/4
Waist: 32

*Goals by March 31st:*
Bench Press: 8x200
Deadlift: 3x425
Squats: 20x250
Military Press: 8x135

My official weigh in will come on sunday where i usually am my lightest for some reason.  I will be doing some stretching and then be getting alot of rest for my big day monday.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I highly recommend the first Heavy Duty by Mentzer - was rather a pricey, but very informative and to the point.  the second edition focuses more on the mind and i'm having a little more trouble with the desire to keep at it.
> 
> also by part two, as i had known, Mentzer basically started believing that 1-2 times per week was all that was necessary to grow.
> 
> again, im just as excited as you are, although im going to enjoy the weekend while i can.


  I second that, Heavy Duty 1 was an excellent read!!! I look forward to your new routine my Friend!!! I start mine next Monday, of course I will put my own twist on it, but I'm just as excited as you are my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it's a good looking routine sox.  It's one of the only splits I really like at that.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 6, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Final Minorly Tweaked Routine for Monday with brief sypnosis concluding:
> 
> *Day 1 (Back, Traps, Biceps)*
> - Deadlifts
> ...


   I like it my Friend, looks great!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I second that, Heavy Duty 1 was an excellent read!!! I look forward to your new routine my Friend!!! I start mine next Monday, of course I will put my own twist on it, but I'm just as excited as you are my Friend!!!


 
thanks for stopping by.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think it's a good looking routine sox. It's one of the only splits I really like at that.


 
well before i was doing back coupled with triceps and chest coupled with biceps so that i would indirectly hit my bis one day, and then directly hit them a few days later.

if i decide to swith anything up, i'll probably just go back to that, but for now...

thanks for coming, cp.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

I just posted my new routine my Friend, I'm excited about it, we both will be HITting it Monday huh!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

New routine looks good.  Good luck with it!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2006)

just woke up from my nap, i will be at the gym in just about an hour.  wish me luck.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Luck? You don't need no luck, just _*" INTENSITY "*_


----------



## Du (Jan 9, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> just woke up from my nap, i will be at the gym in just about an hour. wish me luck.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Luck? You don't need no luck, just _*" INTENSITY "*_


 
how's 22 minutes sound for a first intensity workout?  those pullovers took some time because they felt ackward at first.  oh well, i'll get better at these and everything else was excellent.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

>


 
one of my best friends who ive never met, thanks man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2006)

*1.9.05 - Meals*

Meal 1 - 1 cup of skim milk, 2/3 cup of oats, banana, two scoops of ON whey, two scoops of ovaltine (protein shake)

Meal 2 - chicken breast, carrots, half tuna salad sandwhich on wheat

Meal 3 - half tuna salad sandwhich on wheat, 1 cup of skim milk, banana, strawberry light n' fit yogurt, two scoops of whey.

Meal 4 - 8 oz of grape juice, 1 scoop whey, cee

Meal 5 - 8 oz of grape juice, cee, 2 scoops of ON whey, 2 tbs dextrose

Meal 6 - whole wheat pasta, broccoli

Meal 7 - 1 lb of cottage cheese w/ pineapple, 4 fish oil caps

alot of whey protein today, but oh well...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2006)

*1.9.05 - Back, Traps, Biceps*

deadlifts - 5x350 + 60 sec hold
shrugs - 12x255 +10
bb rows - 10x135 +2
pullovers - 6x40 + 8x30 ss w/
cg pulldowns - 12x150 + 3x100
barbell curls - 85 x 8

***

awesome workout tonight.  really went hard but need to improve in some areas still.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> *1.9.05 - Back, Traps, Biceps*
> 
> deadlifts - 5x350 + 60 sec hold
> shrugs - 12x255 +10
> ...


  Awesome w/o Brother Sox!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice work, SM!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2006)

eating, napping, and then heading to the gym later tonight.  thanks, my friends.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> eating, napping, and then heading to the gym later tonight.  thanks, my friends.


2 days back to back, with HIT??? Your a friggen Monster my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2006)

last week i was still trying to find some different things out about my new routine including the weight i should be using following pre-exhaust sets, various excercises, etc.

my chest day last week was flawless minus the set of db lateral raises in which this girlfriend of mine came up and talked to me midset.  i try to go at an obscurd time so i can keep to myself, but being so darn sexy im tough to resist.  no, in all seriousness, i probably should have just honestly told her to hold on a second, but i didnt think i could have a good set if that was the route i took.

oh well, because on thursday i made up for it.  my leg workout was flawless, unbelievable infact.  i then had the weekend off and it set up a workout last night which i will be posting now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2006)

1.16.05 - Back, Traps, Biceps

deadlifts - 375x2 + 2 + 60 sec hold
shrugs - 275x10 + 2
bb rows - 155x8 + 135x4
pullovers - 40x6 + 30x6 ss w/
cg pulldowns - 152.5x11
barbell curls - 85x10

my set of deadlifts was excellent.  i really hit it hard, and i felt great.  my set of shrugs was good, but on reps 10-20 i really lacked form, so i only counted it as 2 full reps.

im starting to get the hang of pullovers, they feel real good.  everything was good, not much else to say.  i'm not noticing any differences in strength except for being only 164 pounds yesterday and still being able to deadlift 375 in tip-top form.

i'm heading to the gym for my chest, shoulder, tricep tonight.  i will post which is hopefully a good workout later tonight.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome w/o BRother Sox!!! Those Deads and Shrugs are top notch in my book my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Damn, those are some serious deadlifts at that bodyweight.  Nice.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice work, SM.  Heck, those are good deadlifts at any weight!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o BRother Sox!!! Those Deads and Shrugs are top notch in my book my Friend!!!





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, those are some serious deadlifts at that bodyweight.  Nice.





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, SM.  Heck, those are good deadlifts at any weight!



thanks all three, its appreciated very much so.

my deadlifts, since i started using straps, shot up dramatically to the point where i've pulled over 400 a few times.  i wouldnt be anywhere without the help slash support from all of IM but especially you three.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2006)

1.17.05 - chest, shoulders, triceps

pec deck - 160 x 15 ss w/
bench press - 175 x 3 + 7(8) x 135
military press - 100 x 3 + 95 x 4.5
db lateral raise - 15 x 8
dips - 10 x 9.5 ss w/
tricep pushdown - 67.5 x 3 + 50 x 15

i had an awesome workout on tuesday.  i went up either weight or repetitions in each excercise, and thats all i can really ask for.

as for dips and tricep pushdowns, i decided to superset pushdowns with dips instead of vice versa even if mike mentzer was trying to stress the importantance of pre-exhaust.  perhaps i'll switch week to week, possibly doing negative only sets on days where i do tricep pushdowns first followed by weighted dips.

what else... bench press was brutal.  those pre-exhaust's are incredibly taxing.  i can do eight reps of 175, but barely managed 3 here, and got only 2 reps last week.  i'm climbing my way up though, and thats all that matters.

yesterday i did 20 minutes on the bike and some ab work, and i am going to the gym for my leg day right now.

wish me intensity, not luck as arch says.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2006)

1.19.05 - quads, hamstrings, calves

leg extension - 155 x 14 ss w/
leg press - 285 x 16 ss w/
squat - 225 x 6
romanian dl - 275 x 8 
adductor - 205 x 15
abductor - 125 x 8

i had an unbelievable workout this afternoon.  my shirt, as i type this, is absolutely drenched in sweat.

i went up in leg extensions, up in leg press, and up a rep in squats and those were all supersetted, which is one of the toughest things i've accomplished in this sport.

calves were weak, but thats because my legs were so dead that i have trouble doing standing calves.

unbelievable workout, im extremely happy to go into the weekend this way.

thanks guys.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

Look at those Awesome w/o's my Friend!!! Glad I could help out, you have done quite a bit for me too in the inspiration department!!! THose pre-exhausts are a KILLEr aren't they, but don't they make you feel like you just got HIT by a mack truck!!! Keep it up my Friend, your doing GREAT!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

Great w/out, SM.  I remeber one of my best w/out prompted me to weigh my shirt at the end.  It was a pound and a half.  That's a good workout!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Man HIT is crucial.  I'll definitely be using HIT training principles again at some point.  It builds character too, I swear to God.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2006)

good workout sox.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Look at those Awesome w/o's my Friend!!! Glad I could help out, you have done quite a bit for me too in the inspiration department!!! THose pre-exhausts are a KILLEr aren't they, but don't they make you feel like you just got HIT by a mack truck!!! Keep it up my Friend, your doing GREAT!!!





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Great w/out, SM. I remeber one of my best w/out prompted me to weigh my shirt at the end. It was a pound and a half. That's a good workout!





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Man HIT is crucial. I'll definitely be using HIT training principles again at some point. It builds character too, I swear to God.





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> good workout sox.


 
arch:  there brutal, but thats why i like them so much.  i can't say i'd have been adament about getting the mike mentzer books for christmas had i not been a follower of your journal.  thanks again, my friend.

pylon: haha.  i might actually do that.  it's kind of cheating considering i wear a sweatshirt while i workout, mainly because the straps on day one and day two dig into my wrists without it, but also because the body temperature and intensity feels so much greater with it than without it.  perhaps ill weigh my t-shirt tonight, haha.

cp:  i of course highly recommend.  high intensity, with the way my body responds, might be the way i train minus the occassional switch-up for the rest of my life.  although im still interested in trying westside out in the future...  as for the character, theres no question.  finding the courage to go that extra mile or extra rep is something that most people can't do, i feel good after a workout walking by all the blabbermouth overweight soccer moms on the abductor and adductor machines talking about how great there day was.  non-working mothers is another topic, but like you said it just builds character.  thanks for helping out, cp.

p: the man himself, great to see you around here and chiming in.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> arch:  there brutal, but thats why i like them so much.  i can't say i'd have been adament about getting the mike mentzer books for christmas had i not been a follower of your journal.  thanks again, my friend.


  My pleasure my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2006)

1.23.05 - Back, Traps, Biceps

deadlifts - 375x3 + 2 + 60 sec hold
shrugs - 275x12
bb rows - 155x13 
pullovers - 40x7 + 30x10 ss w/
cg pulldowns - 155x11
barbell curls - 85x7 + 75x5

i had another solid workout last night.  i went up in every excercise once again except barbell curls, but it could be due to the amazing close grip pulldown set i had that really took its toll on my biceps.

deads went up, but will stay the same weight until i reach five repititions either next week or the following week.

shrugs will go up to 280.  rows will go up to 160.

pullovers im still getting the hang of, but im not going to go up until i reach ten reps in ideal form.

pulldowns as i mentioned were good, and the set of curls was good, but i failed to reach what i thought i could reach.

overall, i probably put too much weight into how sore i feel the next day.  last night i was pumped following it, but this morning when i wasn't as sore as i had been a week before, it was a little discouraging.  nonetheless, i have to just realize that soreness isn't a barometer of how well you performed.

tonights workout shall be another good one, im off.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Sox!!! Looking forward to your next one, keep it up, doing Incredible my Friend!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice workout.

Its not a bad thing to use "too much weight". You have to push your limits in order to know them. All in the name of progress...

Keep it up.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nice workout.
> 
> Its not a bad thing to use "too much weight". You have to push your limits in order to know them. All in the name of progress...
> 
> Keep it up.


Great words my Friend!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2006)

1.24.05 - chest, shoulders, triceps

pec deck - 160 x 20 ss w/
bench press - 175 x 2.5 + 6(7) x 135
military press - 95 x 4 + 4
db lateral raise - 15 x 8
dips - 10 x 9.5 + 3 ss w/
tricep pushdown - 67.5 x 6 + 50 x 15

I had a good chest workout last tuesday minus my discouraging bench.  i really destroyed myself on the pec deck, adding five reps to something that was already real challenging for me, but i couldnt surpass the 175 x 3 from the previous week because of it.

i probably put more concern than i should into it, because if im going up by five reps on the superset in total, that half rep that i missed out in the large scheme of things probably wasn't very important.

oh well, i had an above average overall workout last tuesday as i mentioned.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2006)

1.19.05 - quads, hamstrings, calves

leg extension - 162.5 x 18 ss w/
leg press - 290 x 21 ss w/
squat - 225 x 6
romanian dl - 280 x 8
adductor - 205 x 21
abductor - 130 x 16

another amazing workout.  these leg days i've been having since making the switch have been not just brutal, but stunningly impressive with the gains i've recieved.

its easy to just go and look back three weeks ago to see where i was at, but even the change from last week until now going up five pounds on the leg press and five reps, and still hitting six reps of 225 on the squats?  my legs are really starting to come around, and im thrilled.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Brother Sox!!! Looking forward to your next one, keep it up, doing Incredible my Friend!!!





			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Nice workout.
> 
> Its not a bad thing to use "too much weight". You have to push your limits in order to know them. All in the name of progress...
> 
> Keep it up.



arch, i've got a couple more posted for you to enjoy, and those were some good ones.  hopefully i can do the same tonight, my friend.

du, thanks for stopping in and good words indeed.  by the way, im back to iron arena full fledged starting tonight.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey my Friend, don't sell yourself short, your kickin Butt and doing a GREAT job!!! You went up in weight, up in reps, or both in someplaces, some reps will go down!!! I know, quit rambling, but your doing Fantastic imo!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2006)

1.30.05 - Back, Traps, Biceps

deadlifts - 375x4 + 3 + 2 + 60 sec hold
shrugs - 280x9
bb rows - 160x8
pullovers - 40x8 + 30x8 ss w/
cg pulldowns - 155x12
barbell curls - 85x10 + 5

i had another good back workout on monday.  it was borderline excellent.  my set of deads was spectacular and really got the workout going.  shrugs felt heavy, but still managed nine good reps with about nine more bad reps.

rows were good, pullovers are still just real ackward, im not really liking them much.   pulldowns were good, and i had the best set of barbell curls i've had in a while.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2006)

1.31.05 - chest, shoulders, triceps

pec deck - 165 x 12 ss w/
bench press - 175 x 3.5 + 6(7) x 135
military press - 100 x 4(5) + 4 x 95
db lateral raise - 15 x 9 + 3
dips - 10 x 10 ss w/ negative dips (5 x 45)
tricep pushdown - 67.5 x 8 + 50 x 9

i had a good workout on tuesday aswell.  i think i finally figured this pec dec before bench press thing out although im still debating whether to change it around because although mentzer makes some good points about it, i think my one working set of bench should be atleast a little more than 3 reps.  perhaps that means i move down to a weight i can without supersetting do like 15 reps of?  does anyone know for sure?

i also finally nailed the dips.  about damn time.  military's aren't climbing like i thought they would, perhaps ill take another 30 seconds to a minute next week so that my shoulders arent burned from the set of bench, i think thats it.

another good workout nonetheless, and i was sore as hell which always is assuring the next day, and even today.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2006)

2.2.05 - quads, hamstrings, calves

leg extension - 150 x 13 + 100 x 12 ss w/
leg press - 300 x 22 ss w/
squat - 225 x 7
romanian dl - 275 x 8
adductor - 205 x 20
abductor - 125 x 18

i had an unbelievable workout tonight.  i went in tonight and felt good but not great.  after my set of leg extensions, which i didnt go down in weight, but the machine's angle was switched or something of that sort, i was wakling over to the leg press and because i wasn't feeling too hot still at that moment, i told myself im getting 20, and will count down from 20 to 0 and wont stop.

i was beat after about 8, then 10 came and i was done.  the set probably took four to five minutes total to complete, but i gutted out 20 and then wanted to punish myself even more so i did 22.

i had this same mind set for the squats, and counted from six down, a number i've been hitting the last few weeks but didnt think i'd be able to since i went up in weight and reps on the leg press.  little did i forget i counted 6,5,4,3,2,1,0 and actually gutted out seven, somehow someway.  

it was awesome.  i had a real good workout even though i did make a blunder.  i made to go to 285, but mistaked 275 for it.  it felt real heavy, so perhaps it wasn't a horrible decision.

awesome way to head into the weekend though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 2, 2006)

i also have to add here how my diet's been.  ive been bulking like a mad man.  i weighed in at 168 today, and was like 163.5 on sunday.  i dont know if its the HIT doing what its advertised to do or the food that im eating.

ive added 1 scoop of muscle milk at 4, and one scoop at 6, before and after i take a nap before heading to the gym, and am loving it.

i also picked up the r-ala and think its doing well too.

just one more thing.  p-funk, the peanut butter chocolate is fabulous, thanks for recommending that kind of muscle milk.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 6, 2006)

i cannot wait to get to the gym later tonight.  these three day lay-offs are making me an angry man for that monday workout, and thats a definite good thing.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

Fantastic w/o's in here Brother Sox, go get 'em tonite my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello Brother Sox, keep that chin up and your heart light my Friend!!! Anything I can do to help, let me know!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2006)

No need for help.  I didn't post any of my workouts last week, and to be honest, my back and leg days were phenominal.

It's just these leg days have been driving me crazy.  perhaps im really feeling the effects of doing two HIT workouts on back-to-back days.

For the time-being, I switched my chest/delts/tri day to monday, and my back/traps/bi day to tuesday.

tonights workout was great, ill post the workout shortly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2006)

2.13.05 - chest, shoulders, triceps

bench press - 175 x 8
neg. only bench press - 225 x 3
military press - 85 x 4 + 8x30 db press
lateral raise machine - 50 x 6
dips - 12.5 x 8 ss w/
tricep pushdown - 65 x 4
neg. only dips - 45 x 8

I had a good workout tonight.  real good.  i tried some new things, had a slightly new approach.  i dropped the pec deck supersetted with bench press, because mentally it had been messing me up.  i managed to gut out 8, unlike last week where I got seven.

i had a spotter, so i also did a neg. only set like i did all the time in the old HIt days for me.  it was brutal.

i feel like my shoulder has been going in a backwards direction.  it's been aching quite a bit, not just recently, for a long time now.  i only did light work today because of it.

triceps were hit hard, dip sets were awesome. *whistle song*

i've got my back day tommorow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2006)

2.14.05 - Back, Traps, Biceps

deadlifts - 375x2 + 3 + 2 + 2 + 60 sec hold
shrugs - 285x8 + 225x14
bb rows - 165x8
pullovers - 40x15 + 30x15 ss w/
cg pulldowns - 162.5x9
barbell curls - 85x7

i had a real good backday on tuesday, despite going down two reps on the barbell curls and not being able to do four reps of 375 deadlifting right off the bat.  

the curls really dissapointed me, my biceps don't seem to want to get any stronger.  i really dedicate it more towards being tired after the cg pulldowns than anything else.  if i have an awesome set on pulldowns, like i did, my curls are going to be lacking.

felt strong shrugging, and my lats were torn apart.  i finally figured out the pullovers aswell, got 15 when i had been struggling to get 10 a week before.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2006)

2.16.05 - quads, hamstrings, calves

leg extension - 162.5 x 13 + 100 x 8 ss w/
leg press - 310 x 21 ss w/
squat - 225 x 7
romanian dl - 285 x 8
adductor - 205 x 18
abductor - 135 x 11
calves - 250/225/200/175 = 12/12/12/15

i had another awesome workout tonight.  bad set of leg extensions, but it was more so because my left knee was acting up again.  despite having the knee acting up, i still went up weight, and still got over 20 reps.  thats what i have to do from now on.  tell myself to get to some obscurd number, and fight through pain until i get that number.  if i hadnt, i'd have failed at 10 again.  its the fact that im taking 10 seconds between reps from rep 11-21 that makes it work so well.

went up in weight on the leg press, and then went up a rep on the squats from last week.  worked real hard.

i bypassed rdl's after squats, because my lower back was done in.  so i went to the adductor and abductor machines and then went back to the rdl's.  i had an unbelievable set, and as soon as i racked the weight, the fire alarm went off.

i only had calves remaining to do, so i rushed through them, before they kicked me out doing what i used to do instead of what i've been doing.

all and all, an awesome workout.  im also up from 164 to 168, just from this week of bulking.  thank you muscle milk, thank you food intake, thank you archie..


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent w/o's my Friend!!! Keep pushin through it, your doin an outstanding job my friend!!! Is there no way you can switch to where you don't w/o on back to back days??? That would help you out mentally and physically Brother Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent w/o's my Friend!!! Keep pushin through it, your doin an outstanding job my friend!!! Is there no way you can switch to where you don't w/o on back to back days??? That would help you out mentally and physically Brother Sox!!!



my gym is only open for so long on sundays, to the point where it really only works the way you proposed if i worked out on m-w-f, and currently i have a weekly basketball league that i play in on wednesday nights, so that takes care of that.

i think doing my chest day on monday, followed by the back day on tuesday works, although i did still feel soreness in my lats last night when doing the RDL's, although im just hanging there, and theres no contraction involved, so, i think it works.

thanks for stopping by, archie.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Gotcha my Friend, wishing you nothin but the best Brother Sox!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking good sox


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks Func, Arch.

I spent the weekend in Bloomington, Indiana - where i'll be spending the next four years of my life - and had an unbelievable time.  it really cleared the head, gave me a better understanding of IU is like, the gameplan/mindset that im going to have next year to maintain the lifestyle i currently live, etc.

The car ride back was pretty brutal, and I didnt get back until one in the morning last night/this morning.  i slept in, have been relaxing all afternoon, and am heading to the gym now.

again guys, thanks for coming.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, I should have known.  I found out the hardway tonight that my gym is closed on even minor holidays.  it only closed early today, and i was unable to workout.

Normally I'd be pissed.  If you recall, I drove out an hour away last time this happened to get to a big commercial gym that was relatively cheap for guests, but i wasn't about to do that this time.

Basically, I have friday off of school this week aswell as today, so i'll just push everything back a day, and workout tommorow, wednesday, and then friday.

darn, but oh well...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

Glad to hear you've found your home for college.  Drink one for me when you get there.  Hehe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you've found your home for college.  Drink one for me when you get there.  Hehe.



Will do.  When you succeed at becoming an Asian Midget, I want you to drink one for me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2006)

2.21.05 - chest, shoulders, triceps

bench press - 180x7 (8) 
neg. only bench press - 225 x 4
military press - 85 x 7
lateral raise machine - 50 x 8
dips - 12.5 x 9 ss w/
tricep pushdown - 62.5 x 8

I had an unbelievable workout yesterday.  My set on the bench was easily one of the best ones I've had in a while, couple that with another rep from the week before on the negative only set, and I was booked.

Military's went up, Dips went up, Lateral Raise went up.  I keep thinking about changing routines, but I keep continuing to get stronger.  Perhaps its the mental part of me that sees me being smaller, who knows.  I'm nuts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2006)

2.14.05 - Back, Traps, Biceps

deadlifts - 380x3 + 2 + 2 + 100 sec hold
shrugs - 285x12 + 225x12
bb rows - 165x9
pullovers - 45x8 + 35x15 ss w/
cg pulldowns - 165x8
barbell curls - 85x13

Another incredible workout today.  Just fabulous.  My deadlift set was one of the better ones i've had in a while.  Went up in weight aswell as one rep.

Went up in shrugs, went up a rep in rows, went up in weight in both pullovers and pulldowns.  

My bicep curls went up amazingly.  I decided to rearrange the order I perform these excercises, and it worked perfectly.

Also tonight, I had two basketball games, and while I managed to eat a ton, I'm sore as all hell.  I'm going to go lie down a bit.

Goodnight everybody.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2006)

Holy shit.  The 100 second hold on deadlifts looks rough.  I'm assuming you had straps?


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Holy shit.  The 100 second hold on deadlifts looks rough.  I'm assuming you had straps?


You know me, I love the straps.  That was just brutal.  I got a to a minute and it was falling out of my hand, but I had watched the Worlds Strongest Man the day before, and I felt like going until I couldnt go any longer, and I probably had a few more seconds in me, but I just racked it so it didnt make a loud clashing sound.

I've been having good workouts lately, im excited.

Thanks for coming, CP.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> very nice.



fUnc, my man.  How have you been?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

INCREDIBLE w/o's Brother Sox!!! Awesome job on the Deads, Amazing!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> INCREDIBLE w/o's Brother Sox!!! Awesome job on the Deads, Amazing!!!



Those were two of the best workkouts i've had, but im going to have to do something a little different during this workout because of that excellent set of deads that you were commending me for.

i woke up yesterday and could barely get out of a bit because my back was strained, real badly.  I woke up this morning after a great night of sleep and the same thing.

i took two ib-proufens and half an hour later and it still aches.  i'll do my leg extensions, leg press, adductors, abductors, but am going to avoid squatting and romanian deadlifting this go-round.

i will replace them by doing a few single leg excercises which i've wanted to implement into my routine since i read this magazine before.  i'll do some dumbell lunges, and dumbell step-ups, or some variation of them.

ill report back, hopefully with an unaffected back, and some sore legs.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh man, hope your okay my Friend!!! Take it easy!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2006)

*Push:*
Flat Bench - 3x8
Decline Bench - 3x8
Cable Flies - 2x16

Military Press - 2x8
Reverse Pec Deck - 2x16
Dumbell Press - 2x8

Dips - 2x10
Tricep Extension - 2x12

*Pull:*
Bent Over Rows - 3x10
One Arm DB Rows - 2x12
Cable Rows - 2x15

WG Pulldowns - 2x12
CG Chindowns - 2x12

BB Shrugs - 3x16

Barbell Curls - 2x10
Hammer Curls - 2x10; 2nd set superset w/
EZ Bar Curls - 1x15 (low weight; good form)

*Legs:*
Leg Extensions - 1xfailure
Leg Press - 1xfailure
Squat - 1xfailure
Romanian Deadlifts - 2xfailure
Adductor - 1xfailure
Abductor - 1xfailure

*Miscellanious Work; Day Off*
BW Squats
BW Push-ups
Medicine Ball Ab-work
Static Holds
Calf work

Notes:
I will be doing this routine in a on, on, off, on, on regimen.  In terms of working out, it will be push-pull-off-legs-push the first week, and then pull-push-off-legs-pull.

Legs will never be done two times in a week, as I will continuing my HIT work with the lower half of my body.  My Legs respond amazingly to this, not that my upper body doesn't, i just find it hard to consistently have good workouts with my upper body, where as my lower body workouts were killer 9 times out of 10.

I will be taking CEE, whey protein, the occassional fish oil depending on how many muscle milk shakes i'll have in any given day, and will be bulking like a mad man.

I think this is the best thing for me, working out more often and for a longer time period.  I've started to notice being a little softer than I am used to, and I think it might be because I was bulking while only being in the gym for 45-60 minutes per week.

I will add in interval training on my off day depending on how i feel that day pretty much.  I don't want to because I want to keep the calories up, but at the sime time, if i'm feeling as soft as i am now, on wednesday, ill probably give in.

I'll post this in the Training Forum for people to critique aswell.  Thanks again.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks good my Friend, have you considered taking BCAA's and Glutamine???


----------



## bruno (Mar 9, 2006)

Good to see how much you have improved since we last talked bro. Your deadlifts and bench presses most especially. Hey, I do not know where you go for supps, but go to that health kick place if you dont already. Cheapest place I know. It is on dmepster rd in skokie. Take 94 east towards chicago and get off at dempster and it is like a block down on your left side. If you need the adress, let me know. Also, congrats on Indiana University! It goes well earned. Things are well with me. I stopped doing flat bench and have focused on dips and heavy chins for my back and chest workouts mostly. Good to see you are doing dips. Those are killer and work like crazy. You have any recent pics from maybe the last three months? I could not find any in your gallery.


----------



## bruno (Mar 9, 2006)

Also good choice with the muscle milk. That stuff tastes so freakin good and works really well! What flavor you using?


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Muscle Milk is the best tasting stuff I've ever had, my only complaint is the damn saturated fat it has.


----------

